# The Hive 3: Blood in the water



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

The thrilling third act of Arc one comes to a conclusion.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 6, 2014)

Somewhere in a distant land, one lone figure sits atop a mountain of corpses, holding an unperceivable blade over his head in contemplation

"_Hmm, so he died, did he?_"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Both: Wrasse retreated to gain some distance, then created a Protective Bubble and fell into the Center of Being stance to augment his telekinetic field. Wrasse reached out, and ripped away the shinsoo of the dead and the dying scattered across the battle field. They wouldn't need it anymore, anyway. He Force Melded with Ed, and Wrasse's force senses let the sniper get a better lock on his targets.
> 
> Red: Wrasse began using Malachia on the Smasher, causing its own energy and equilibrium to turn against it. The monster was stricken by powerful nausea and dizziness, and it started to lose balance. He channeled the stolen shinsoo into Oblivificarus, and started using the kold to attack the Imps, seeking to destroy them all, all at once if possible. He also had Czar Palladium hurl Mika with pinpoint accuracy at thefodder mercilessly getting slaughtered who Wrasse sensed was the strongest
> 
> Blue: Wrasse had Czar go on stand-by, but ready to take action.





P-X 12 said:


> R:senses the placement of the imps and decides it's best to kill what looked lik the leader. He shoots the leader, along with the five surrounding it, and reloads. He takes a few crystal bullets and makes a few spiked balls. "This should be a good fallback plan," Ed said to himself while firing at any imps in his line of fire.





TehChron said:


> Red: "You're lying! How am I supposed to use something that just keeps me from using my real strength!? All that does is make me weak!"
> 
> Blue: Mikata nods, looking through the battlefield for the nimbus of light. As she spots it, she burrows into the ground, devouring the earth on the way towards the promised individual.



R: "I have had enough of you child." Esper replies as she transforms back into a harp. Wrasse uses the force to nauseate the beast but it doesn't seem to notice, its assault goes undeterred. Ed unable to determine a leader simply begins shooting, Wrasse follows suit. After the first 3 fell the companions were immediately assaulted by a storms of fireballs, far too thick to weave through. Czar was forced to pull way up to avoids the barrage but suffers a hit on his stomach. He screams, though the damage appears minimal.

B: Mika burrows through the ground and emerges at the feet of the nimbused warrior


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I don't want to trouble you at all,if you have some kind of problem giving them its alright,but  what kind of games you guys talking about?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, I don't like playing games before I know the rules. It always confuses me if I don't know them off the bat. Could you perhaps explain the rules and give me the name of it?"


"Its called honey and the bear. One player is the Woodsman and one player is the bear. The woodsman declares and item as the honey and the bear must try to retrieve it. The bear must follow three rules though. 1. No speaking. 2. No opening of the hands. 3. The bear must not be caught by the woodsman. The woodsman must do anything in their power to stop the bear. If the bear is stopped or the bear gets the honey the game ends."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Its called honey and the bear. One player is the Woodsman and one player is the bear. The woodsman declares and item as the honey and the bear must try to retrieve it. The bear must follow three rules though. 1. No speaking. 2. No opening of the hands. 3. The bear must not be caught by the woodsman. The woodsman must do anything in their power to stop the bear. If the bear is stopped or the bear gets the honey the game ends."


Ashley is silent for a moment
"... Do you mind if I revise those rules a bit?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 6, 2014)

Robert stands back, leaning against a tree, arms folded.

He'd let his underlings do the talking for now, they needed practice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley is silent for a moment
> "... Do you mind if I revise those rules a bit?"



"Is there  problem?" Ask Vers


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Is there  problem?" Ask Vers



"I want to make it more interesting for you."


> "Its called honey and the bears. One player is the Woodsman and the other players are bears. The woodsman declares an item as the honey and the bear must try to retrieve it. The Players must follow Four rules though. 1. No speaking. 2. No opening of the hands. 3.The woodsman isn't allowed to move the honey 4. The bear must not be caught by the woodsman. The woodsman must do anything in their power to stop the bear besides killing the bear through direct or indirect means.. If the bears are stopped or any of the bears gets the honey the game ends."


"I don't think a one on one will interest you here and I don't believe we would last that long otherwise"
Ashley sticks his rifle into the ground
" We will all accept if you think those conditions over for a moment and accept them as the new rules."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I want to make it more interesting for you."
> 
> "I don't think a one on one will interest you here and I don't believe we would last that long otherwise"
> Ashley sticks his rifle into the ground
> " We will all accept if you think those conditions over for a moment and accept them as the new rules."



Vers frowns "I think you are taking this much too seriously, games are no fun when you violate the spirit of the game! I'll pass. Although I'm surprised, a strapping lad such as yourself so scared of a child's game. Oh well. Guess they really don't make men like they used to." Vers leans against a tree, eating trail mix. "I forgot to bring a drink... Damn."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> R: "I have had enough of you child." Esper replies as she transforms back into a harp. Wrasse uses the force to nauseate the beast but it doesn't seem to notice, its assault goes undeterred. Ed unable to determine a leader simply begins shooting, Wrasse follows suit. After the first 3 fell the companions were immediately assaulted by a storms of fireballs, far too thick to weave through. Czar was forced to pull way up to avoids the barrage but suffers a hit on his stomach. He screams, though the damage appears minimal.
> 
> B: Mika burrows through the ground and emerges at the feet of the nimbused warrior



Red: Mikata pouts angrily, and proceeds to devour the earth beneath the giant creatures feet en masse, attempting to bury it in a pit

Blue: "Ah! Hey, Mister, that things pretty tough! At this rate, no one's gonna survive! Me and my friends were HOPING that maybe you would want to work together?" The girl stares at the harp

_What now? Mi-I'm not very good with people that aren't Mister._ The girl thinks, wishing that the harp could hear her.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers frowns "I think you are taking this much too seriously, games are no fun when you violate the spirit of the game! I'll pass. Although I'm surprised, a strapping lad such as yourself so scared of a child's game. Oh well. Guess they really don't make men like they used to." Vers leans against a tree, eating trail mix. "I forgot to bring a drink... Damn."



"Why such a pleasure in one by one,you can have some friends that can be playing with us without we knowing you see? Some players are like that and we only know you for some minutes,its dangerous here,if someone that we don't know or some being backstab us you would be pleased to play with us like that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers frowns "I think you are taking this much too seriously, games are no fun when you violate the spirit of the game! I'll pass. Although I'm surprised, a strapping lad such as yourself so scared of a child's game. Oh well. Guess they really don't make men like they used to." Vers leans against a tree, eating trail mix. "I forgot to bring a drink... Damn."


An anger mark appears on Ashley's face
"Hey-hey now, I'm a man like anyone else! Fine then. We'll go by your rules and I'll even drink you under the table after."
Ashley sets down some  a large bottle of 100% liquor then puts his hand to his chest.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An anger mark appears on Ashley's face
> "Hey-hey now, I'm a man like anyone else! Fine then. We'll go by your rules and I'll even drink you under the table after."
> Ashley sets down some  a large bottle of 100% liquor then puts his hand to his chest.



Vers claps his hands "You will? Excellent."  He looks around. "Ok do you want to be the woodsman or the Bear?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers claps his hands "You will? Excellent."  He looks around. "Ok do you want to be the woodsman or the Bear?"


Ashley picks the alcohol back up and a white hot searing sword similar to a light-saber appears in one of his hands "Hot Lancer"

"I'll try being the woodsman first. The honey is this 100% liquor since you want something to drink so badly."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley picks the alcohol back up and a white hot searing sword similar to a light-saber appears in one of his hands "Hot Lancer"
> 
> "I'll try being the woodsman first. The honey is this 100% liquor since you want something to drink so badly."



A small whirlwind appears at Ashley's feet. It is slow a weak, bare capable of moving dirt. It slowly grows towards his knees. Vers is surrounded by a similar phenomenon, but his is much stronger, it is filled with dirt and dried leaves and extends up past his head


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A small whirlwind appears at Ashley's feet. It is slow a weak, bare capable of moving dirt. It slowly grows towards his knees. Vers is surrounded by a similar phenomenon, but his is much stronger, it is filled with dirt and dried leaves and extends up past his head


Ashley thinks
It's a part of his ability?!
Ashley sits down with his eyes on Vers with the liquor inbetween his legs Indian style and begins to spin Hot lancer in front of him while keeping an eye on Vers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley thinks
> It's a part of his ability?!
> Ashley sits down with his eyes on Vers with the liquor inbetween his legs Indian style and begins to spin Hot lancer in front of him while keeping an eye on Vers.



Vers is soon fully concealed by the spinning wind. Ashley is too, soon fully obscured.  Soon time begins to pass as Ashley sits. Vers hasn't moved in almost 10 mins.
What is he doing?
Is this a trap?
Why isn't he coming?
I don't understand!


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2014)

Both: Bang is analyzing the Imp's fire techniques.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers is soon fully concealed by the spinning wind. Ashley is too, soon fully obscured.  Soon time begins to pass as Ashley sits. Vers hasn't moved in almost 10 mins.
> What is he doing?
> Is this a trap?
> Why isn't he coming?
> I don't understand!


Ashley's thoughts
Could he not be there at all and circling around me, an illusion? Or is he waiting for an opening? Fine then I'll give him an opening to get it. 
Then when he's closes in as close as he can to it I'll blast him with dead center
Ashley stops spinning hot lancer in front of him and moves it to the side in anticipation


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> R: "I have had enough of you child." Esper replies as she transforms back into a harp. Wrasse uses the force to nauseate the beast but it doesn't seem to notice, its assault goes undeterred. Ed unable to determine a leader simply begins shooting, Wrasse follows suit. After the first 3 fell the companions were immediately assaulted by a storms of fireballs, far too thick to weave through. Czar was forced to pull way up to avoids the barrage but suffers a hit on his stomach. He screams, though the damage appears minimal.
> 
> B: Mika burrows through the ground and emerges at the feet of the nimbused warrior



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Wrasse gathers up the Shinsoo he'd borrowed, and channeled it into Oblivificarus, releasing a blast of force that smashed through the fireballs coming directly at them and in a large area around that, creating an enourmous hole in the Imps' barrage. The fireballs snuffed out like sparks before a hurricane, the blast roared forward to crash into where the Imps sat atop the Smasher. As for the remaining fireballs that were no threat to them, Wrasse idly used Pyrokinesis to alternatively attempt to snuff them out or direct them back to their source.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley's thoughts
> Could he not be there at all and circling around me, an illusion? Or is he waiting for an opening? Fine then I'll give him an opening to get it.
> Then when he's closes in as close as he can to it I'll blast him with dead center
> Ashley stops spinning hot lancer in front of him and moves it to the side in anticipation



20 more minutes pass. Ashley begins to worry.

How is the other group doing?
Are they hurt? Are they even alive?
Did they get the arrow or abandon it?
Are they looking for us worried while we play the stupid game?

Then a terrible thought occurs to ashley and he begins to sweat.

That viper guy was collecting arrows, what if more strong people are?
What if they are headed here right now?
What if they are already here and simply waiting in ambush?

A tree to Ashley's left creaks unnaturally


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 20 more minutes pass. Ashley begins to worry.
> 
> How is the other group doing?
> Are they hurt? Are they even alive?
> ...


Ashley reverts
"The bear isn't allowed to speak huh? Fine, I'll make this more interesting by making you move!"
Ashley turns the Alcohol while looking at Vers up side down so it drains into the dirt.
"There won't be any honey left if you don't come towards me, about a minute before it drains out!" 
Ashley  pointed his rifle at Vers
"Move already dammit. I don't shoot people that can't defend themselves let alone move."
That is when ashley realizes something and gets up then shoots a warning shot at Vers right in front of him to see if he is real or not the dirt would tell. If he isn't then ashley will turn to the left ready. If he is then Ashley points his rifle to his left and fires a multishot over to where he heard the unnatural sound in the trees without looking. Shouldn't have to aim if there are that many bullets.
"I haven't been moving, now I will. 50 seconds before it runs out bear."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley reverts
> "The bear isn't allowed to speak huh? Fine, I'll make this more interesting by making you move!"
> Ashley turns the Alcohol while looking at Vers up side down so it drains into the dirt.
> "There won't be any honey left if you don't come towards me, about a minute before it drains out!"
> ...



Ashley shoots through the opposing whirlwind, it disperses and Vers is nowhere to be seen. Ashley turns left, gun at the ready, it is then he realizes he hears a strange sound. He looks down and sees he is looting the liquor into the bowl from earlier, that is balanced perfectly on a foot. Vers kicks the bowl up and dips quickly catching it on his head. His armed crossed, smile on his face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley shoots through the opposing whirlwind, it disperses and Vers is nowhere to be seen. Ashley turns left, gun at the ready, it is then he realizes he hears a strange sound. He looks down and sees he is looting the liquor into the bowl from earlier, that is balanced perfectly on a foot. Vers kicks the bowl up and dips quickly catching it on his head. His armed crossed, smile on his face.


Ashley cries a bit, but not out of sadness but of laughter and the easing of tension he turns the alcohol back up and give it to him
"I-I haven't laughed like that in years, you actually kept the bowl around? hoooo ... Lets do it again. Let me be the bear this time! I wanna do it again!"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2014)

Red: Bang throws his glaive (which has now turned into a spear) at the imps. But before that he got a piece from it.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 7, 2014)

Red: Ed attempts to fire through the incoming flaming projectiles, hopefully negating them or at least to hit the imps behind the flames. _Let's see if this thing really does ignore shinsoo attacks,_ he thought as he fired three more bullets. Ed circles to Bang and says "If you're gonna use that glaive, now 's the time!" Bang throws the glaive like a spear towards the imps. Ed takes a quick moment to load up Maleficarum's vacant spots with regular shinsoo bullets and repeats his plan, testing to see if there was a signifacnt difference.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley cries a bit, but not out of sadness but of laughter and the easing of tension
> "I-I haven't laughed like that in years, you actually kept the bowl around? hoooo ... Lets do it again. Let me be the bear this time! I wanna do it again!"



"Oooooooh Kay. Hmm. The Honey will be... This bag of trail mix." Vers walks very deliberately to a tree a little bit away and stuffs the bag in a tree hole. He walks back to Ashley and smiles. "Game begin."

A wind picks up a metric ton of dust and dirt, swirling it everywhere. Ashley. Could still clearly see Vers though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oooooooh Kay. Hmm. The Honey will be... This bag of trail mix." Vers walks very deliberately to a tree a little bit away and stuffs the bag in a tree hole. He walks back to Ashley and smiles. "Game begin."
> 
> A wind picks up a metric ton of dust and dirt, swirling it everywhere. Ashley. Could still clearly see Vers though.



Ashley immediately transforms and dashes for the trail mix at top speed getting ready to open the tree up with a powerful flying kick. Of course...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley immediately transforms and dashes for the trail mix at top speed getting ready to open the tree up with a powerful flying kick. Of course...



Ashley transforms and dashes through the dust storm. Vers is in step with Ashley within arms reach but otherwise doesn't seem to be trying go stop him. He leaps and kick the tree in half. The trail mix doesn't seem to be among the debris. It is only then Ashley realizes how similar the trees look in the dust storm.. And.. What the hell! Every tree he could see had a tree hole in it. That's impossible!

Vers stands passively, smiling. He is no more than 5 feet away but their is enough dust to blur him being kicked about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley transforms and dashes through the dust storm. Vers is in step with Ashley within arms reach but otherwise doesn't seem to be trying go stop him. He leaps and kick the tree in half. The trail mix doesn't seem to be among the debris. It is only then Ashley realizes how similar the trees look in the dust storm.. And.. What the hell! Every tree he could see had a tree hole in it. That's impossible!
> 
> Vers stands passively, smiling. He is no more than 5 feet away but their is enough dust to blur him being kicked about.


Ashley could be seen making a wtf expression with his body.
That's a pretty dirty trick, wonder how many times he has done this. I can't even use my tools to help find it because my hands are closed. Calling myself a treasure hunter and I can't even find trail mix?
Isn't allowed to talk after all.


Ashley looks at all of the trees and decides to look at Vers himself.
His body language. Are there any hints? Indications of which tree from it? Pointing in any certain direction?
Ashley decides to move and jump from tree to tree to get a better view of things.
Hopefully not right into the guys arms.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: Mikata pouts angrily, and proceeds to devour the earth beneath the giant creatures feet en masse, attempting to bury it in a pit
> 
> Blue: "Ah! Hey, Mister, that things pretty tough! At this rate, no one's gonna survive! Me and my friends were HOPING that maybe you would want to work together?" The girl stares at the harp
> 
> _What now? Mi-I'm not very good with people that aren't Mister._ The girl thinks, wishing that the harp could hear her.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse gathers up the Shinsoo he'd borrowed, and channeled it into Oblivificarus, releasing a blast of force that smashed through the fireballs coming directly at them and in a large area around that, creating an enourmous hole in the Imps' barrage. The fireballs snuffed out like sparks before a hurricane, the blast roared forward to crash into where the Imps sat atop the Smasher. As for the remaining fireballs that were no threat to them, Wrasse idly used Pyrokinesis to alternatively attempt to snuff them out or direct them back to their source.





JoJo said:


> Red: Bang throws his glaive (which has now turned into a spear) at the imps. But before that he got a piece from it.





P-X 12 said:


> Red: Ed attempts to fire through the incoming flaming projectiles, hopefully negating them or at least to hit the imps behind the flames. _Let's see if this thing really does ignore shinsoo attacks,_ he thought as he fired three more bullets. Ed circles to Bang and says "If you're gonna use that glaive, now 's the time!" Bang throws the glaive like a spear towards the imps. Ed takes a quick moment to load up Maleficarum's vacant spots with regular shinsoo bullets and repeats his plan, testing to see if there was a signifacnt difference.


R: Bang throws his glaive at the imps. One catches it and throws it back, impaling him. Wrasss and Ed manage to form a divet in the imps assault, just barely enough to czar to navigate through. Mika beginsbegins homing through the ground. The legion crusher leaps, high, high into the sky, amongst the clouds. When it lands it hits the ground with an explosion engulfing all the combatants

Red ends.
-----------------------------

B: "I understand. Gaucho!" "Yes Karlyle?" "Assist them, we must blend forces if we are to survive."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley could be seen making a wtf expression with his body.
> That's a pretty dirty trick, wonder how many times he has done this. I can't even use my tools to help find it because my hands are closed. Calling myself a treasure hunter and I can't even find trail mix?
> Isn't allowed to talk after all.
> 
> ...



Vers body language screams confidence. Ashley jumps from tree to tree. Tree holes, tree holes everywhere. On the ground Vers shadows him closely, still smiling?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers body language screams confidence. Ashley jumps from tree to tree. Tree holes, tree holes everywhere. On the ground Vers shadows him closely, still smiling?



Maybe I'm focusing on the wrong thing here.
Ashley suddenly changes direction in which way he's is jumping from tree to tree to lower branches and in the opposite direction 
Ashley starts to try to sense Vers shinso as best as he can while keeping an eye on him and leaping tree to tree
If I'm able to this I might be able to find that trail mix. His essence should be all over it right? if I can read him then I might feel a slight trace like his left behind on the trail mix since he seems so found of it. I could also try smelling for it, but in this dust storm I'd only get a nose full of dust. If this shinso trick doesn't work I could try guessing where it is off his body language possibly just by running by the trees. What ever I do I'll just try this first.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2014)

Bang begins almost instantly reinvigorating everyone's pool of shinsoo and then some.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe I'm focusing on the wrong thing here.
> Ashley suddenly changes direction in which way he's is jumping from tree to tree to lower branches and in the opposite direction
> Ashley starts to try to sense Vers shinso as best as he can while keeping an eye on him and leaping tree to tree
> If I'm able to this I might be able to find that trail mix. His essence should be all over it right? if I can read him then I might feel a slight trace like his left behind on the trail mix since he seems so found of it. I could also try smelling for it, but in this dust storm I'd only get a nose full of dust. If this shinso trick doesn't work I could try guessing where it is off his body language possibly just by running by the trees. What ever I do I'll just try this first.



Ashley tries sensing his shinsoo on the bag to no avail, the dust storm was filled with it and gave nothing but false positives. Ashley begins walking- what was that? A flinch?  He continues walking the same direction an- there it was again! Underlying tension. A tell. Ashley knew then he was heading the right direction.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Alystor looks upon the confrontation with great interest, the defenders would be wiped out by the legion smasher in short order without his assistence


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley tries sensing his shinsoo on the bag to no avail, the dust storm was filled with it and gave nothing but false positives. Ashley begins walking- what was that? A flinch?  He continues walking the same direction an- there it was again! Underlying tension. A tell. Ashley knew then he was heading the right direction.



Could be fake, but it's all I got. Have to act the same as I've been doing so before like I have no idea where it is. I'll just have to try to fake him out then go for where I think the mix is. 
Ashley continues to read the tell

I'll go one tree past where the mix is, go up from the lower branches and jump off the top branch of the next tree, kick the tree with the mix, it should break down where the hole is since it has the least resistance, slide down the tree if possible with a kick boost from the other tree,use banisher while I'm sliding down to keep him off me and causing me to revert, then I'll fall face  first with my arms pulling me forward (have to make sure I don't open my hands) into the mix then catch it into my mouth. If all that that doesn't work I'll just go for it as fast as I can.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Could be fake, but it's all I got. Have to act the same as I've been doing so before like I have no idea where it is. I'll just have to try to fake him out then go for where I think the mix is.
> Ashley continues to read the tell
> 
> I'll go one tree past where the mix is, go up from the lower branches and jump off the top branch of the next tree, kick the tree with the mix, it should break down where the hole is since it has the least resistance, slide down the tree if possible with a kick boost from the other tree,use banisher while I'm sliding down to keep him off me and causing me to revert, then I'll fall face  first with my arms pulling me forward (have to make sure I don't open my hands) into the mix then catch it into my mouth. If all that that doesn't work I'll just go for it as fast as I can.



Ashley's maneuver goes without a hitch. As he catches the bag in his teeth the duststorm ends. As ashley celebrates Vers claps. "How's the honey taste Bear-chan?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley's maneuver goes without a hitch. As he catches the bag in his teeth the duststorm ends. As ashley celebrates Vers claps. "How's the honey taste Bear-chan?"


Ashley doesn't say anything and simply eats some of the mix and gives it back to Vers, he wasn't acknowledging being the bear anymore
"I have a question I'd like you to answer. It's about those men you said you said you gave a talking to. Did you play a game with them first?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley doesn't say anything and simply eats some of the mix and gives it back to Vers, he wasn't acknowledging being the bear anymore
> "I have a question I'd like you to answer. It's about those men you said you said you gave a talking to. Did you play a game with them first?"



Ashley's teeth crunch into grass, crushed dry leaves, and pebbles. He spits it out.
Vers smiles, "Not what you were expecting? The victory is mine bear-chan!" He walks to over 20 trees, pulling out identical bags. The last one is undoubtedly the true mix. He opens it and begins snacking. "Oh no they were quite rude, no fun playing with people like that you know. They always tend to be sore losers."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley's teeth crunch into grass, crushed dry leaves, and pebbles. He spits it out.
> Vers smiles, "Not what you were expecting? The victory is mine bear-chan!" He walks to over 20 trees, pulling out identical bags. The last one is undoubtedly the true mix. He opens it and begins snacking. "Oh no they were quite rude, no fun playing with people like that you know. They always tend to be sore losers."



"I think I could see why, I don't recall you putting that many bags in those trees. Even gave me a false tell on top of it. Never could beat my sister in Poker."
Ashley eats some berries to flush the taste out and sighs
"Really wish I could play all day and get better at this, but I have to return. It was fun and if I see you again we'll play this game to see if things have changed. They need those arrows, matters of life and death and all. That and I suspect that they would be more entertaining than me in this game anyway, that Robert guy looked like he'd be pretty good at this game with his powers."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I think I could see why, I don't recall you putting that many bags in those trees. Even gave me a false tell on top of it. Never could beat my sister in Poker."
> Ashley eats some berries to flush the taste out and sighs
> "Really wish I could play all day and get better at this, but I have to return. It was fun and if I see you again we'll play this game to see if things have changed. They need those arrows, matters of life and death and all. That and I suspect that they would be more entertaining than me in this game anyway, that Robert guy looked like he'd be pretty good at this game with his powers."



"If my father taught me anything its that proper preparation is the key to every victory. Anyway it was nice playing with you. See you around."



With that Vers walks into the forest whistling cheerily


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "If my father taught me anything its that proper preparation is the key to every victory. Anyway it was nice playing with you. See you around."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ashley walks after him
"Hang on a moment! I changed my mind I want to give the game another try."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley walks after him
> "Hang on a moment! I changed my mind I want to give the game another try."



"Naaaaaaah, it boring now. Need to think up another fun game." As they continued to walk deeper into the forest and explosion ripped the ground not too far ahead of them, followed by maniacal cackling and horrendous screams. Ashley manages to spot a fat man running shortly before he is incinerated.

"AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA RUN PIGGY RUN!"



Urek looks over and spots Ashley and Vers. "Oh now what do we have here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Naaaaaaah, it boring now. Need to think up another fun game." As they continued to walk deeper into the forest and explosion ripped the ground not too far ahead of them, followed by maniacal cackling and horrendous screams. Ashley manages to spot a fat man running shortly before he is incinerated.
> 
> "AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA RUN PIGGY RUN!"
> 
> ...


Ashley keeps after Vers"Whatever you think of it should be fun. I'll give it a shot."
Ashley sees Urek
"Would that be one of those rude men? Any advice?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

A blue-hared boy no older than 12, draped in a white shihakusho and a silvery scarf watches the fray from above. "*Those guys are in trouble  but the other side looks really strong too. Never mind, I hate getting hurt and they'd probably do better without my help, yeah that's it.*" 

Alystor motions towards the other direction but is stopped as a jet black scythe strapped on his back vibrates intensely, grows and circles around the boy's neck prickling it as a drop of blood was shed. The wound closes almost as soon as it opened.

"*Okay okay fine, I'll go help. Geez.*" The boy jumped and landed next to a group of strangers (You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)). As the wind blew his hair in the opposite direction, an inverted red pentagram could be seen above his right eye.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley keeps after Vers"Whatever you think of it should be fun. I'll give it a shot."
> Ashley sees Urek
> "Would that be one of those rude men? Any advice?"



Vers continues walking unperturbed. "Hey you! Don't do means stuff like murder."
"The fuck? Who do you think you are?" Urek flies down face to face with Vers
"Me? I'm nobody, but karma on that sort of thing always comes back on you."
"Know what fuck yo-" As Urek charges an attack Vers ducks unexpectedly
"Oh look a four leaf clover"
*attack flies harmlessly over head*
"Huh? You doing mean things again? I think you should leave." Vers announces, setting his hand on Darstranger
*a cold wind blows*


"Know what, no point in killing you guys without an audience. I'm out of this shit hole." Urek flies away


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers continues walking unperturbed. "Hey you! Don't do means stuff like murder."
> "The fuck? Who do you think you are?" Urek flies down face to face with Vers
> "Me? I'm nobody, but karma on that sort of thing always comes back on you."
> "Know what fuck yo-" As Urek charges an attack Vers ducks unexpectedly
> ...


A sigh of relief is heard from Ashley as he follows Vers 
"Too strong for me. It's because of men like that we even started making these. So Vers how long does it usually take for you to think of a game?"
Ashley stuffs a shinso carrot into his face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A sigh of relief is heard from Ashley as he follows Vers
> "Too strong for me. It's because of men like that we even started making these. So Vers how long does it usually take for you to think of a game?"
> Ashley stuffs a shinso carrot into his face.



"Eh, whenever inspiration hits me. Oh wait I forgot." He digs into his pockets "You were after these right?" He says holding 4 arrows


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

"leader,don't you think we should look for Ashley?" Says Kiel as he grow  impatient for waiting too long in the same spot


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Eh, whenever inspiration hits me. Oh wait I forgot." He digs into his pockets "You were after these right?" He says holding 4 arrows


Ashley continues following
"Please take me back to where we first met first before I take the arrows, these arrows would simply be stolen from me by mean people that would kill me for them without my friends to help me if you don't even though I want them."
Ashley is making a slight prayer motion


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley continues following
> "Please take me back to where we first met first before I take the arrows, these arrows would simply be stolen from me by mean people that would kill me for them without my friends to help me if you don't even though I want them."
> Ashley is making a slight prayer motion



"Just follow your footprints in the dust" Vers replies simply


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Just follow your footprints in the dust" Vers replies simply


Ashley knew that simply following his footprints in the dust here would only likely bring him nowhere but to where the game started it's technically the same place they met wasn't it?
Ashley continues following Vers not making an attempt for the arrows.
"Vers? Would you like to make a small trade?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley knew that simply following his footprints in the dust here would only likely bring him nowhere but to where the game started it's technically the same place they met wasn't it?
> Ashley continues following Vers not making an attempt for the arrows.
> "Vers? Would you like to make a small trade?"


"What for?" He replies looking back
As he walks Vers snags his foot on a tree root, tripping and sending the arrows in to the air. As ashley watches the arrows arc he catches them easily. Vers is no where to be seen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What for?" He replies looking back
> As he walks Vers snags his foot on a tree root, tripping and sending the arrows in to the air. As ashley watches the arrows arc he catches them easily. Vers is no where to be seen



"Now I have no choice..."
Ashley puts away the arrows, transforms and turns around to follow his footprints in the dust.


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "leader,don't you think we should look for Ashley?" Says Kiel as he grow  impatient for waiting too long in the same spot



"Who?  Oh yeah, that guy.  He'll be back when he's done playing games."

Robert was taking the time to attempt talking to his new sword.

"_So when can I attempt to master you?_"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

While waiting for Ahsley Kiel looks to meep meep and jelly jigger "So far you were the not the strongest but you are fine with that,i guess i still haven't mastered your powers right?" Kiel asks searching for the answer of his weapons


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 7, 2014)

Wrasse activated a new split.

Red: Wrasse reached out to meld with Mika and the newcomers.

Blue: Wrasse wrapped himself, Ed, and Bang in a filed of Force Cloak and Force Concealment, causing them to vanish from sight and hearing, and dampening the presence of their shinsoo.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 7, 2014)

Red: Mikata turned to face the badass flaming horse creature, "That's my friend, Mister Wrash, please let him help."

Blue: "My friend, Mister Wrash, had some ideas about how we could fight that thing, and sent me to tell you what he found out! Mister Wrash can see the future, tee hee!"

Both worlds: Mikata prepared to move in preparation for what the horse and man would do in reaction to her statements.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

Both worlds: Alystor who formerly hid in plain sight, announces his presence to  the group and lends his assistance, scythe in hand along with his right eye sporting a  black sclera and scarlet pupil.

"*Uh, Hi. My name is Alystor and I've come to help defeat these evil villains, I think.*" He says enthusiastically to the Purple haired girl.


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Robert temporarily gave up on speaking to sword, pulling a needle, a small metal orb, and a small strip of what looked like charred beef jerky out of his storage space.  A thought crossed his mind, and he grabbed the feather, too.  His mind suddenly clicked on what the feather represented, alongside each of the other artifacts.

"Kiel...  I think Aeron might have flown the coop."

He placed the jerky, orb, and feather back into the space, spinning the needle around between his fingers for a bit before accidentally pricking himself.

"_Even in death..._" He thought, as he wrapped a small piece of cloth around his finger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert temporarily gave up on speaking to sword, pulling a needle, a small metal orb, and a small strip of what looked like charred beef jerky out of his storage space.  A thought crossed his mind, and he grabbed the feather, too.  His mind suddenly clicked on what the feather represented, alongside each of the other artifacts.
> 
> "Kiel...  I think Aeron might have flown the coop."
> 
> ...


The needle seemed to quiver a bit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Who?  Oh yeah, that guy.  He'll be back when he's done playing games."
> 
> Robert was taking the time to attempt talking to his new sword.
> 
> "_So when can I attempt to master you?_"



[Not Krouse voice] How about right now? Ho ho![not krouse voice]
Robert falls to the ground as his spirit is sucked into the blade. Robert finds himself in a martial arts dojo



"Hello hoho, I am Aqruillo originator of the Zetta Hyrule style. It is from my doctrine that the techniques of zetta hyrule were created hoho!"


"You are likely far stronger as faster than me but here that doe not matter. Your strength here is directly represented by your skill as a swordsman. Raise you blade hoho!"

Robert grabs his sword, it is immensely heavy, he can barely raise it. "What so weak? It is as if you have had no swordsman training. There will be no sympathy here boy hoho! Defend yourself hoho!"

Aqruillo launches at Robert, his skilled measure dash crossing the distance in an instant, on pure luck robert gets his sword between himself and the Originator of zetta hyrule, and is launched into the wall, cracking it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert temporarily gave up on speaking to sword, pulling a needle, a small metal orb, and a small strip of what looked like charred beef jerky out of his storage space.  A thought crossed his mind, and he grabbed the feather, too.  His mind suddenly clicked on what the feather represented, alongside each of the other artifacts.
> 
> "Kiel...  I think Aeron might have flown the coop."
> 
> ...



"From the wind he came to the wind he goes" Kiel look at his weapons in a strange way "I wonder how the others are doing in their ways"


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> [Not Krouse voice] How about right now? Ho ho![not krouse voice]
> Robert falls to the ground as his spirit is sucked into the blade. Robert finds himself in a martial arts dojo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



-----SHORTLY BEFORE------




Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle seemed to quiver a bit.



"_Odd..._"

Robert was struck with a weird idea.  The suit he had exchanged earlier, the one that dumbass had shredded...

It appeared in his hands with little but a thought.  There was a large tear going down the entire back of the jacket.  Luckily, the jacket was thick enough to protect the shit underneath(which Robert was still wearing).  He pulled out a sheet matching the color of his suit jacket and...  Began sewing, or at least trying to.  

"_This is even harder than learning shinsoo control..._"

Nevertheless, he continued.  His stitches improving with every inch.  He redid several, some of the first he did, until they looked perfect.  He had both a new appreciation for and new reason to curse Takime.  She made this look so easy, even in her weakest form.

"_Annoying to the very end, and even beyond._"




> "From the wind he came to the wind he goes" Kiel look at his weapons in a strange way "I wonder how the others are doing in their ways"



"Hope for the best."

-------PRESENT TIME-------

Robert's back ached from the impact, he hardly had the time to realize he had been brought to this place, much less take in the full situation.

"For fuck's sake" he said, getting up and attempting to raise his sword.  At the same time, he focused on the swordsman in front of him, aiming to trap him in a barrier.

"_God I hope my powers work here..._"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's back ached from the impact, he hardly had the time to realize he had been brought to this place, much less take in the full situation.
> 
> "For fuck's sake" he said, getting up and attempting to raise his sword.  At the same time, he focused on the swordsman in front of him, aiming to trap him in a barrier.
> 
> "_God I hope my powers work here..._"


Robert attempts to trap the swordsman in a barrier and fails. "Your trickery won't work her boy hoho. This is the realm of the sword, it is pure hoho. This looks to be as far as you go hoho!" Aqruillo leapt into the air "Zetta Hyrule origin: Helm splitter!" He descended with a overhead strike splitting Robert's skull. He falls to the ground dead. "Come challenge me again HOHO!"
-------------------------------
Robert awakens face down on the ground, sweating profusely


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2014)

Ashley and Kiel meet up in the jungle


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert attempts to trap the swordsman in a barrier and fails. "Your trickery won't work her boy hoho. This is the realm of the sword, it is pure hoho. This looks to be as far as you go hoho!" Aqruillo leapt into the air "Zetta Hyrule origin: Helm splitter!" He descended with a overhead strike splitting Robert's skull. He falls to the ground dead. "Come challenge me again HOHO!"
> -------------------------------
> Robert awakens face down on the ground, sweating profusely



"_Looks like I gotta practice with this thing... Maybe find someone to teach me.  Maybe the new guy knows something about swords, and I know Wrasse used a weird glowy one at one point._"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley and Kiel meet up in the jungle



"Oh Ashley it seems that the game went well,this is the arrw? Wheres Vers?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley and Kiel meet up in the jungle



"Eh, well this is weird. How did?"
Ashley seems confused


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Eh, well this is weird. How did?"
> Ashley seems confused



Kiel summons some nerves strings "are you okay Ashley? need some repair?" You don't look so good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel summons some nerves strings "are you okay Ashley? need some repair?" You don't look so good



"Man people around here are strange. Just take me back to Robert so we can meet up again."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Man people around here are strange. Just take me back to Robert so we can meet up again."



"He was trying to master his sword i guess its only me and you,so we should get going" says kiel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "He was trying to master his sword i guess its only me and you,so we should get going" says kiel


Ashley glares at Kiel something seems off. 
He was walking in dust then...jungle?
"That doesn't sound like... what a team mate would say. This isn't a place to be alone in we should go back for him. So which direction is he in?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley glares at Kiel something seems off.
> He was walking in dust then...jungle?
> "That doesn't sound like... what a team mate would say. This isn't a place to be alone in we should go back for him. So which direction is he in?"



"I have no clue,you see i was near him not so long ago and then i'm in a jungle to,i wonder whats that,maybe a wild fantasy?  In a serious note  everything is in place,no sign of fights,no sign of arrows or life besides of us,we should take care and move on"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I have no clue,you see i was near him not so long ago and then i'm in a jungle too,i wonder whats that,maybe a wild fantasy?  In a serious note  everything is in place,no sign of fights,no sign of arrows or life besides of us,we should take care and move on"



This doesn't seem like a person he's met.
An illusion or a fake? He'll go in the rabbit hole a bit to see where it goes.
"Yea that's what is off."
Ashley has his bayonet at the ready
"I guess I'll let you lead me then, you're probably stronger right?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This doesn't seem like a person he's met.
> An illusion or a fake? He'll go in the rabbit hole a bit to see where it goes.
> "Yea that's what is off."
> Ashley has his bayonet at the ready
> "I guess I'll let you lead me then, you're probably stronger right?"



"Okay you can take the lead,i can't say i'm strong yet so far i've been fightning along with a lot of people together,but i guess only if compared to you maybe i'm strong. Shall we go?" Says Kiel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Okay you can take the lead,i can't say i'm strong yet so far i've been fightning along with a lot of people together,but i guess only if compared to you maybe i'm strong. Shall we go?" Says Kiel.


He doesn't want to take the lead either. Is he planning to stab me in the back?
Ashley transforms and creates hot lancer before leading
"Fine then I guess I'll lead."
Ashley takes the lead to where ever the hell they are going


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He doesn't want to take the lead either. Is he planning to stab me in the back?
> Ashley transforms and creates hot lancer before leading
> "Fine then I guess I'll lead."
> Ashley takes the lead to where ever the hell they are going



He ends up where Robert is somehow.
"I guess my sense of direction isn't that bad yet. Yo Robert."

"Get up, I need to give something to you two."


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He ends up where Robert is somehow.
> "I guess my sense of direction isn't that bad yet. Yo Robert."
> 
> "Get up, I need to give something to you two."



"Interesting look, but I'm comfortable right now...  By the way, know anything about swordsmanship?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Interesting look, but I'm comfortable right now...  By the way, know anything about swordsmanship?"



An arrow is handed over to Kiel and two arrows to Robert.
"I know a thing or two. Why?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An arrow is handed over to Kiel and two arrows to Robert.
> "I know a thing or two. Why?"



Robert stores the arrows in his storage space, then holds up his sword.

"I need to learn."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert stores the arrows in his storage space, then holds up his sword.
> 
> "I need to learn."


Hot lancer goes away
"Well... first things first you aren't holding it right. Liable to cut your arm off that way"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

"Leader you couldn't master your swords?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hot lancer goes away
> "Well... first things first you aren't holding it right. Liable to cut your arm off that way"



Robert looks at his hands, holding his sword by the... Handle?  Is that the right term?  Shaft?  Butt?  Who knows?

"Perhaps you could tell me the proper way then?"



lokoxDZz said:


> "Leader you couldn't master your sword?"



"Apparently not."

_"Can't even use one measly sword...  I use four!"_

"_You aren't exactly in a position to teach me, are you?_"

_"Dammit, Serp..."_


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Apparently not."
> 
> _"Can't even use one measly sword...  I use four!"_
> 
> ...





"Oh i see,hope Ashley  teach you well the sword arts i will keep using mines" Says Kiel as he looks to his "sword"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert looks at his hands, holding his sword by the... Handle?  Is that the right term?  Shaft?  Butt?  Who knows?
> 
> "Perhaps you could tell me the proper way then?"



Ashley takes the sword and tests its weight a bit. 
He adjusts the sword until he's gripping a certain way to properly balance it and the handle guard is in a certain spot. Then he adjusts his stance.
All Robert could really tell was that he was holding a sword
"Not exactly my kind of sword, but it'd be better than a stick I guess. Want to give sparing a shot?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley cuts a branch off a tree making a clean cut then cuts off all of the small leaf branches before it hits the ground then tosses the sword at Robert's feet. He then picks up the branch treating it like a sword
> "By teaching you the hard way."



"Fine.  Before we do this, though, you do realize that even a light hit from me would put you out of commission, right?  And your strongest hit would barely tickle?  I'm going to hold back, but keep your safety in mind as well."

That being said, Robert lifted his sword, holding it in front of him with two hands.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Fine.  Before we do this, though, you do realize that even a light hit from me would put you out of commission, right?  And your strongest hit would barely tickle?  I'm going to hold back, but keep your safety in mind as well."
> 
> That being said, Robert lifted his sword, holding it in front of him with two hands.



"If you think the point of a spar is to kill to begin with I have to question if you can even be allowed to use a sword. Anyway none of that barrier crap you can do okay?"
Ashley looks at Robert
"Two hands huh? But it's a one handed sword, whatever then. Come at me however you see fit."


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If you think the point of a spar is to kill to begin with I have to question if you can even be allowed to use a sword. Anyway none of that barrier crap you can do okay?"



"I think you're underestimating the gap between us.  I don't have to be serious.  And yeah, I know." 




> Ashley looks at Robert
> "Two hands huh? But it's a one handed sword, whatever then. Come at me however you see fit."



"And you're overestimating my exposure to swords."

Robert rushed at Ashley, opening with a downward strike.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "And you're overestimating my exposure to swords."
> 
> Robert rushed at Ashley, opening with a downward strike.



Ashley only takes a slight sidestep with a burst of speed to avoid the attack having it narrowly miss him. He retaliates by gently poking Robert in his face with the branch's tip while Robert makes the downward strike at the same time
"Lets try that again. I could tell what you were going to do before you even did it try to make it not obvious. If I was a formidable enemy you would be missing both of your hands and your head pulling a stunt like that."


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley only takes a slight sidestep with a burst of speed to avoid the attack having it narrowly miss him. He retaliates by gently poking Robert in his face with the branch's tip while Robert makes the downward strike at the same time
> "Lets try that again. I could tell what you were going to do before you even did it try to make it not obvious. If I was a formidable enemy you would be missing both of your hands and your head pulling a stunt like that."



"Like I said, maybe sparring isn't the best way to start off."

Regardless of what he says, Robert lifts the sword back up and strikes towards Ashley.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Like I said, maybe sparring isn't the best way to start off."
> 
> Regardless of what he says, Robert lifts the sword back up and strikes towards Ashley.



Ashley pushes the blade away by  backhanding it with his fist in a rapid movement on the flat part of the bladeand Robert feels like the sword tried to fly out of his grip for just a moment despite holding it with two hands then feels a small stick poking into his side.
"Try to take it easier. No really it should help some, loosen your grip don't hold the sword so tightly, easy way to lose it, but don't hold it to loosely either. Also make use of the guard on it. That's why I said it's a one handed sword. I mean don't you notice that huge guard on it? It's impeding your ability to use it properly since you are swinging it around like it's some huge berserker sword. Take a few steps away and readajust yourself."


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley pushes the blade away by  backhanding it with his fist in a rapid movement on the flat part of the bladeand Robert feels like the sword tried to fly out of his grip for just a moment despite holding it with two hands then feels a small stick poking into his side.
> "Try to take it easier. No really it should help some, loosen your grip don't hold the sword so tightly, easy way to lose it, but don't hold it to loosely either. Also make use of the guard on it. That's why I said it's a one handed sword. I mean don't you notice that huge guard on it? It's impeding your ability to use it properly since you are swinging it around like it's some huge berserker sword. Take a few steps away and readajust yourself."




Robert complies and backs away.  The sword is in his right hand now, gripped loosely, but firm.  He steps forward, thrusting it forward in a fencing motion aimed at Ashley's chest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert complies and backs away.  The sword is in his right hand now, gripped loosely, but firm.  He steps forward, thrusting it forward in a fencing motion aimed at Ashley's chest.



Ashley attempts to deflect the blow with the branch, but the sword ends up catching him in his left shoulder as a result. Oddly though after Robert pulls the blade out he sees no blood flow out nor did he feel like he pierced flesh. He does however see a faint light faintly glowing out of the hole he made.
"Better though I don't know if that's just because you are stronger or not. Quick question why do you want to learn how to use a sword now?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley attempts to deflect the blow with the branch, but the sword ends up catching him in his left shoulder as a result. Oddly though after Robert pulls the blade out he sees no blood flow out nor did he feel like he pierced flesh. He does however see a faint light faintly glowing out of the hole he made.
> "Better though I don't know if that's just because you are stronger or not. Quick question why do you want to learn how to use a sword now?"



"Well, for one, I have a sword now.  For two, I need more attack power.  Figure some discipline will help me as well."

Robert looked away for a bit.

"And I guess just because I have time now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Well, for one, I have a sword now.  For two, I need more attack power.  Figure some discipline will help me as well."
> 
> Robert looked away for a bit.
> 
> "And I guess just because I have time now."


The hole starts to heal over itself and Ashley appears to be eating on berries somehow.

"No kidding on the discipline part, you can't just become a swordsman by getting a sword along with weak motivations like that."
Ashley tosses the stick away and hot lancer appears.
"You have to have something else driving you besides that if you're even here in these trails to begin with."


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The hole starts to heal over itself and Ashley appears to be eating on berries somehow.
> 
> "No kidding on the discipline part, you can't just become a swordsman by getting a sword along with weak motivations like that."
> Ashley tosses the stick away and hot lancer appears.
> "You have to have something else driving you besides that if you're even here in these trails to begin with."



"Maybe I do, and maybe I'm not ready to share that information with you quite yet."

Robert thrusts forward again, feinting towards Ashley's left arm before slashing down and to the right.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

Unbeknownst to the sparring duo, a stranger covered in bandages from his torso reaching his face had been watching them. Analyzing their every movements. In his hand, gripped a sheath less sword with only the hilt visible.




"_Hmm. I can feel it, his presence was strongest near you ._" He stepped forward and approached Robert with lifeless eyes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Maybe I do, and maybe I'm not ready to share that information with you quite yet."
> 
> Robert thrusts forward again, feinting towards Ashley's left arm before slashing down and to the right.



Ashley bends backwards at the knees to hover over the ground to avoid the feinted thrust this results in Robert doing a simple  right downward slash instead.
Ashley clashes with the blade while hovering above the ground resulting in him moving out of the way due to the opposing forces and Robert's blade narrowly misses him on the ground as he flies a bit back.
Ashley does a spin to get back onto his feet as he flies using to force to his advantage then simply spins hot lancer around.
"Stronger than me or not. I wouldn't advise getting hit with this blade. You clearly have something driving you, so you should get better I suppose."


Sabl?s said:


> Unbeknownst to the sparring duo, a stranger covered in bandages from his torso reaching his face had been watching them. Analyzing their every movements. In his hand, gripped a sheath less sword with only the hilt visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hmm who are you?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Unbeknownst to the sparring duo, a stranger covered in bandages from his torso reaching his face had been watching them. Analyzing their every movements. In his hand, gripped a sheath less sword with only the hilt visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley bends backwards at the knees to hover over the ground to avoid the feinted thrust this results in Robert doing a simple  right downward slash instead.
> Ashley clashes with the blade while hovering above the ground resulting in him moving out of the way due to the opposing forces and Robert's blade narrowly misses him on the ground as he flies a bit back.
> Ashley does a spin to get back onto his feet as he flies using to force to his advantage then simply spins hot lancer around.
> "Stronger than me or not. I wouldn't advise getting hit with this blade. You clearly have something driving you, so you should get better I suppose."
> ...



Robert and Ashley continue sparring, Robert showing small amounts of improvement while doing so.  He figured if he was lucky and well rested, he might be able to beat a three-legged puppy in a sword fight.

While still sparring, Robert looks over at the newcomer.  "And you are?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2014)

"_....Never mind, I sense the bird's wings have already been clipped. My name is meaningless, chances are we won't ever meet again however If you really are so insistent on holding a conversation, we can do so with our blades._" The man raises his invisible blade to Robert and Ashley, issuing a challenge to the both of them.

"_The first move is yours. Hit me if you can_"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 8, 2014)

Meanwhile, somewhere else...

"HALT, STRANGER! WHO DARES TO TRESPASS ON THE LANDS OF FREEDOM?!" An impressive figure stands upon a barren hill, thunder storms crashing around him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "_....Never mind, I sense the bird's wings have already been clipped. My name is meaningless, chances are we won't ever meet again however If you really are so insistent on holding a conversation, we can do so with our blades._" The man raises his invisible blade to Robert and Ashley, issuing a challenge to the both of them.
> 
> "_The first move is yous. Hit me if you can_"


Ashley looks at the man
"So you want us both to fight you at the same time? The guy's so clumsy with a sword he'll likely just stab himself and I'm not actually strong enough to beat him right now. Why shouldn't I just try blasting you instead?"



Ichypa said:


> "HALT, STRANGER! WHO DARES TO TRESPASS ON THE LANDS OF FREEDOM?!" Out of the woods steps an impressive figure.



Ashley's jaw drops 
"Holy crap it's it's-"


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "_....Never mind, I sense the bird's wings have already been clipped. My name is meaningless, chances are we won't ever meet again however If you really are so insistent on holding a conversation, we can do so with our blades._" The man raises his invisible blade to Robert and Ashley, issuing a challenge to the both of them.
> 
> "_The first move is yours. Hit me if you can_"





Ichypa said:


> "HALT, STRANGER! WHO DARES TO TRESPASS ON THE LANDS OF FREEDOM?!" Out of the woods steps an impressive figure.



"For fuck's sake..."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks at the man
> "So you want us both to fight you at the same time? The guy's so clumsy with a sword he'll likely just stab himself and I'm not actually strong enough to beat him right now. Why shouldn't I just try blasting you instead?"



"Good question."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 8, 2014)

Across from the figure stands a towering figure of terrible might.


*Spoiler*: __ 









"SIR STEPHANUS TYRONEUS COLBERTUS! I, URSINE THE TRRIBLE, HAVE COME FROM YOUR HEAD!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks at the man
> "So you want us both to fight you at the same time? The guy's so clumsy with a sword he'll likely just stab himself and I'm not actually strong enough to beat him right now. Why shouldn't I just try blasting you instead?"



"_You may but I doubt your friend would learn an inkling of swordplay from it._" The ghostly figure replied ignoring the other new arrival


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Robert just stands back, holding his sword in a guarding position.

He reached into his pocket with his free hand and felt at a small, herb-filled bag.

"Still full, fuck."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert just stands back, holding his sword in a guarding position.
> 
> He reached into his pocket with his free hand and felt at a small, herb-filled bag.
> 
> "Still full, fuck."



"You know with all the things that just suddenly started happening to me today I'm starting to think this is normal for you or something."


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You know with all the things that just suddenly started happening to me today I'm starting to think this is normal for you or something."



"Heh, you don't know the half of it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Heh, you don't know the half of it."


He sighs
"Of course. Just be glad I didn't ditch you guys."


Sabl?s said:


> "_You may but I doubt your friend would learn an inkling of swordplay from it._" The ghostly figure replied ignoring the other new arrival



"Listen, whoever the hell you are. Your sword is weird and stuff. Weirder than mine. I doubt he'll learn anything besides desperation fighting you."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Across from the figure stands a towering figure of terrible might.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



A small child wanders into the clearing between the two powerful warriors:



"Dafuq is dis shit, ^ (use bro)?!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He sighs
> "Of course. Just be glad I didn't ditch you guys."



"Maybe I'll feel glad after you get a bit stronger."



> "Listen, whoever the hell you are. Your sword is weird and stuff. Weirder than mine. I doubt he'll learn anything besides desperation fighting you."



Robert just grins.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

All that could be seen from Ashley was a barrage of physical question marks over his head. That's how great his confusion was.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Listen, whoever the hell you are. Your sword is weird and stuff. Weirder than mine. I doubt he'll learn anything besides desperation fighting you."



"_I never intended on fighting a fledgling, you seem to be quite a bit more interesting however and I need to kill time. We spar and he learns the ropes,  should be simple enough for any man to accept._"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "_I never intended on fighting a fledgling, you seem to be quite a bit more interesting however and I need to kill time. We spar and he learns the ropes,  should be simple enough for any man to accept._"





manidk said:


> Robert just grins.



"Oh don't tell me. You're into that shit aren't you? That's fucked up. Whatever go for it, I don't care. Maybe I'll decide to jump in maybe I won't."


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Meanwhile, somewhere else...
> 
> "HALT, STRANGER! WHO DARES TO TRESPASS ON THE LANDS OF FREEDOM?!" An impressive figure stands upon a barren hill, thunder storms crashing around him.





Ichypa said:


> Across from the figure stands a towering figure of terrible might.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





TehChron said:


> A small child wanders into the clearing between the two powerful warriors:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dafuq is dis shit, ^ (use bro)?!"



A fourth figure enters the fray.

"BWWWAAAAAHHHHHH!  PREPARE FOR PRO-PAIN!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "_I never intended on fighting a fledgling, you seem to be quite a bit more interesting however and I need to kill time. We spar and he learns the ropes,  should be simple enough for any man to accept._"



"Sound fun."

Robert nods at Ashley.

"Go for it."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh don't tell me. You're into that shit aren't you? That's fucked up. Whatever go for it, I don't care. Maybe I'll decide to jump in maybe I won't."



"I think he wanted you to fight him."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A small child wanders into the clearing between the two powerful warriors:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dafuq is dis shit, ^ (use bro)?!"



"HAHAHAHA! The First sacrifice to my non-existant deity!" Ursine cried, charging the child, war pick raised.
"NOOOOOO!" Stephanus Colbertus, paladin of freedom and guardian of all things good and truthiness, leapt into action, deflecting Ursine's blow, stand forth to protect the child. "I will not allow you to harm this child, you godless killing machine!" he roared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I think he wanted you to fight him."



"Listen, you don't know the shit I had to go through to get those arrows, it was something like this but more surreal. I nearly got roasted by some blond haired twat that was absurdly strong. Now if I wanted to feel like I'm on a drug trip I'd take those purple crystals. In fact I'm not perfectly clear if Kiel decided it was a good idea to lace it into the trail mix right now."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "HAHAHAHA! The First sacrifice to my non-existant deity!" Ursine cried, charging the child, war pick raised.
> "NOOOOOO!" Stephanus Colbertus, paladin of freedom and guardian of all things good and truthiness, leapt into action, deflecting Ursine's blow, stand forth to protect the child. "I will not allow you to harm this child, you godless killing machine!" he roared.



"That colored abomination deserves nothing but the worst!" said the man shrouded in golden light.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 8, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "That colored abomination deserves nothing but the worst!" said the man shrouded in golden light.



The child turns towards the golden example of Aryan perfection

"You got a problem, nig? I'll fuck yer pasty bitch ass up!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Listen, you don't know the shit I had to go through to get those arrows, it was something like this but more surreal. I nearly got roasted by some blond haired twat that was absurdly strong. Now if I wanted to feel like I'm on a drug trip I'd take those purple crystals. In fact I'm not perfectly clear if Kiel decided it was a good idea to lace it into the trail mix right now."



"Quit being such a ba- Describe the blonde man, please."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The child turns towards the golden example of Aryan perfection
> 
> "You got a problem, nig? I'll fuck yer pasty bitch ass up!"


"I'll load your ass full so many fucking bullets you'll be using your dick as a pencil." Yelled the Aryan man.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh don't tell me. You're into that shit aren't you? That's fucked up. Whatever go for it, I don't care. Maybe I'll decide to jump in maybe I won't."



"_A sense of humor is always a good thing. Just be careful to address it to someone who actually has one._" The swordsman instantly closes the gap on Ashley and slowly swings his 'blade' in a horizontal fashion


----------



## TehChron (Jan 8, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I'll load your ass full so many fucking bullets you'll be using your dick as a pencil." Yelled the Aryan man.



The black child pulls out a gat and proceeds to empty out its ammunition at the Beyond World Leader Class Mahjong player


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> A fourth figure enters the fray.
> 
> "BWWWAAAAAHHHHHH!  PREPARE FOR PRO-PAIN!"



"YOU! FELLOW MAN OF FREEDOM! AID ME AGAINST THIS HORROR!" Sir Stephanus called


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Quit being such a ba- Describe the blonde man, please."



"Blonde hair,red eyes, seemed to like to be shirtless, A cap of somekind, likes killing, likes killing with an audience for some reason, absurdly strong to the point to where he'd probably kill your group in one shot me included (provided he didn't decide fire was the choice). Only thing that saved me was Vers. So yea fucked up guy."


Sabl?s said:


> "_A sense of humor is always a good thing. Just be careful to address it to someone who actually has one._" The swordsman instantly closes the gap on Ashley and slowly swings his 'blade' in a horizontal fashion



Ashley blocks with his blade hot lancer there seems to be some crackling occurring
"Not again..."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The black child pulls out a gat and proceeds to empty out its ammunition at the Beyond World Leader Class Mahjong player



The Aryan man dodges all the bullets and flys off at the child



"I'll make you see 50 stars when I'm done with you"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley blocks with his blade hot lancer there seems to be some crackling occurring
> "Not again..."



The black haired man almost seems disappointed "_You are...not much of a fighter, are you?_"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 8, 2014)

JoJo said:


> The Aryan man dodges all the bullets and flys off at the child
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll make you see 50 stars when I'm done with you"



The child pauses, then bends over in apparent agony,

"This ^ (use bro)!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "YOU! FELLOW MAN OF FREEDOM! AID ME AGAINST THIS HORROR!" Sir Stephanus called





"BWAAAHHH!"  The man begins throwing massive tanks of propane at the creature, detonating them when they get close enough.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Blonde hair,red eyes, seemed to like to be shirtless, A cap of somekind, likes killing, likes killing with an audience for some reason, absurdly strong to the point to where he'd probably kill your group in one shot me included (provided he didn't decide fire was the choice). Only thing that saved me was Vers. So yea fucked up guy."
> 
> _"So he's still here..."_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> The black haired man almost seems disappointed "_You are...not much of a fighter, are you?_"


Ashley moves away with the sword hot lancer still up
"If I ever decided to be everyone would be dead, so no. Treasure hunter nothing more nothing less."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The child pauses, then bends over in apparent agony,
> 
> "This ^ (use bro)!"



As the child is bent over the Super Aryan sends his boot so far up his ass he uses his toes for teeth.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley moves away with the sword hot lancer still up
> "If I ever decided to be everyone would be dead, so no. Treasure hunter nothing more nothing less."



"_A radioactive bomb of some sort? Then this will be quick. I would be careful with how I define  'everyone' if I were you. There exist some monsters in this dimension that even the destruction of entire layers or perhaps even the Hive itself would fail hinder their movements in the least. And by the by, you're in range._"  Using one hand, The swordsman sweeps his blade horizontally and connects with Ashley's Hot lance despite standing several feet away, momentarily catching the transformer off-guard and slamming  him to the side


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "_A radioactive bomb of some sort? Then this will be quick. I would be careful with how I define  'everyone' if I were you. There exist some monsters in this dimension that even the destruction of entire layers or perhaps even the Hive itself would fail hinder their movements in the least. And by the by, you're in range._"  Using one hand, The swordsman sweeps his blade horizontally and connects with Ashley's Hot lance despite standing several feet away, momentarily catching the transformer off-guard and slamming  him to the side


Ashley forces himself back onto the ground bracing himself somewhat
"I guess that wouldn't be to far off considering the demon, though I think it would laugh at you comparing it to something so small. So please stop attacking me."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley forces himself back onto the ground bracing himself somewhat
> "I guess that wouldn't be to far off considering the demon, though I think it would laugh at you comparing it to something so small. So please stop attacking me."



_"I see, there's no point in killing someone who lacks the will to fight. I've had my bit of fun. _ *FLASH AND BURST*" a burst of light erupts from the figure encompassing and blinding everything in its path. When Ashley regains his sight, the swordsman is gone


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _"I see, there's no point in killing someone who lacks the will to fight. I've had my bit of fun. _ *FLASH AND BURST*" a burst of light erupts from the figure encompassing and blinding everything in its path. When Ashley regains his sight, the swordsman is gone



Ashley rubs his head
"One down..."
Then looks at the rest of the crazy shit
"A bunch of bullshit to go."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 8, 2014)

"A great enemy was defeated this day." Sir Stephanus said. "Now I must go. Farwell, oh warrior of freedom!" The Paladin of truthiness then flew off of the back of an enormous bald eagle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Ashley turns his attention to the weird ass shit
"Okay uhhh Blond Nazi get out of here and take your foot out of that black person. Black guy you limp away out of here."
He turns his head towards the man with a pimp hat and loves propane
"You I don't even know what you are, you get out of here before you burn the whole forest down."
I reallllllyyyyy hope I'm high right now


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2014)

A Sudden stark coldness was felt as the sky loses all life. Sound, heat, life itself seemed to have lost mean, insteading bearing only a passing resemblance to the constructs thus far accepted. Among the stars a figure races towards the hive, intent on his god give duties. He projected his image and voice across The Hive as he closed the distance



"Stand and be judged!" Commands the obsidian surfer. "Your lord and master Galactus is upon thee! And he must feast till his mighty hunger is skated! Rejoice for today you become part of something greater than what you could otherwise hope to be!"

On his great star vessel Galactus approached silently, he was neither happy nor angry. Sad noe lustful nor choleric. He was only. Hungry. His hungry was a pure thing, a force of nature unlike anything the universe had ever seen. He was the bringer of death, the facilitator, the equalizer.



"Is it done my herald?" Galactus questioned knowingly "It is my master, the planet is primed for your consumption."
"Excellent"



As Galactus begins his feast reality screams. Up, down, black, white, all things lose meaning in front of the great all consuming hunger.

"Hold Devourer!" A blinding gold brilliance peirces the monochromatic haze "I have not cleared this action! Withdraw forthwith or know my wrath!"



"Puny insect you think you can command me? I am Galactus the devourers. I bring the end!"
"Are you sure their is no civil recourse? Must we do battle?"
"It shan't be a battle insect! Merely and extermination."



And so a great battle was wrought. Though it lasted mere ticks of planc time tens of billions died in the conflict.

Though he had driven away the devourer The Grand Emperor lamented greatly over the souls of the loss. "May the gods and angels of the heavens upon protect you where I have failed."



Among the countless slain in the conflagration were our protagonists. They lined up for heaven, the infinite golden gates stretching before them. Only a few billion ahead of them and they were in. Next to the infinity they had before them a few billion was so insignificant it was unnoticeable. As they jovially discussed what they thought heaven was like they heard a noise. Screaming. Turning curiously they saw a light that was anything but heavenly, as a portal to hell rips a screaming wound in the fabric of space

"Hmm, hello my poppots" says a pinfaced man


"Yes hello" say his similarly dressed cronies as they emerge from the wound.




Suddenly you fins your very soul impaled and flayed by rusted hooks as you are dragged kicking and screaming into hell. On the other side of the wound hell is surprisingly not on fire, instead bearing resemblance to a dungeon of some kind


"So. Who is first on the vortex of infinite agony?" Says the pinfaced man with a smile, clasping his hands together







Escape Hell arc begins.




[Youtube]mvgMyZZUiUc[/youtube]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Suddenly you fins your very soul impaled and flayed by rusted hooks as you are dragged kicking and screaming into hell. On the other side of the wound hell is surprisingly not on fire, instead bearing resemblance to a dungeon of some kind
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Ashley wasn't all that happy with just happened.
He just died, that means that fiery demon is probably running around somewhere in the hive and he's in hell for some reason.
Really him, hell? He prayed to the emperor everyday for his dead families souls and everything. Damn disaster that happened 10 years ago killing his family and now this, he really hopes none of his family is here. Why is he here. Fuck if he knows. Maybe it was those 5 guys he killed helping those people at a disadvantage, but he doubts that. Maybe hell drags people that decided to group up with each other in. Ashley considers pushing someone forward first and just sighs. A person with holy blood going to hell, a laugh isn't it?
Ashley steps forward
"Sure, why not I'll go first."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 8, 2014)

Mikata,looks,about in confusion


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

_I wasn't scheduled here for a few more years, someone screwed up on the contract. Wait, maybe I didn't read the fine print!_ Alystor thinks as he prepares to be judged.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley wasn't all that happy with just happened.
> He just died, that means that fiery demon is probably running around somewhere in the hive and he's in hell for some reason.
> Really him, hell? He prayed to the emperor everyday for his dead families souls and everything. Damn disaster that happened 10 years ago killing his family and now this, he really hopes none of his family is here. Why is he here. Fuck if he knows. Maybe it was those 5 guys he killed helping those people at a disadvantage, but he doubts that. Maybe hell drags people that decided to group up with each other in. Ashley considers pushing someone forward first and just sighs. A person with holy blood going to hell, a laugh isn't it?
> Ashley steps forward
> "Sure, why not I'll go first."


A hook descends from the ceiling, snagging Ashley by the roof of his mouth and ferrying him to the chair looking apparatus. He wasn't seated properly but that apparently didn't matter as restraints emerged, forcing his limbs to bend the right direction where they could and simply shearing through flesh where they couldn't. "Excellent, now since this is the first day, we shall start at one." Ashley instantly voided his bowels as every bone in his body was snapped rejoined roughly then snapped again. Between his fingers toes and eyelids their felt to be a dozen paper cuts each, stretched to the ripping point. He wanted to scream but he couldn't, he couldn't move at all.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

A wide-eyed Alystor watched the scene unfold in great detail 


"NOOOO! Let me go, I'll do anything, just not the chair!" The boy screams and tries to escape as he was second in line


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> A wide-eyed Alystor watched the scene unfold in great detail
> 
> 
> "NOOOO! Let me go, I'll do anything, just not the chair!" The boy screams and tries to escape as he was second in line



"Stop being such a bitch, that looks awesome! Me next, me next!" Wrasse said.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2014)

"Him next, him next" The boy nods rapidly in agreement. Alystor runs to the back of the line but returns with a defeated expression a few moments later and accepts his punishment

"I'm next." He mumbled


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 8, 2014)

"When it will be my time? I have to do what i have to do" Says Kiel asking for his time.


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

"For fuck's sake."

Robert shoves his hands into his pockets and calmly waits in line.


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

"Fuck it, might as well get some practice in."

Robert enters his headspace.

"Come on out, I know you're here."

A large man appears, wearing strange clothes and standing awkwardly.  A red cloak is wrapped around him, obscuring key details.

_"So you've come."_

"Yes.  I recently acquired a sword, and I've got to master it somehow.  I always here you yapping about them, so I figured you could help."

_"I'd love too, but Serp took my swords."_

"I don't think you're bound by his rules here."

_"I suppose you're right."_  The man stretches an arm out from under his cloak, and a sword appears.  The sword is large, and looked fit for the leader of a nation.  Not in a decorative way... More fit for a king on the battlefield.  Strangely, though, it seems to give off a dull feeling, surrounded by a brown glow.

_"Figure I should go easy on you, noob, so I decided on this one."_

"Suits me fine."

_"As it should, now then!"_  The man throws off his cloak, revealing himself in his full glory.





_?Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Gilgamesh...it is morphing time!?_

Robert smirked.  "Have at you, then."

The two begin battling, swords clashing as sparks fly from their blades.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

A man lurks in the Hive.
A man that could reset the universe itself and change the annuals of fate how he wished it to be for his universe.

The universe starts speeding up faster and faster, the hive's itself speeds up.
Even hell itself was caught in it's grasp along with all of it's souls.
 The universe ceases and then recreates it as it was before and he manipulates fate and makes who he wishes to no longer exist, cease to be.
The following no longer exists in this new universe nor will they ever exist again.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Sabl?s said:


> Unbeknownst to the sparring duo, a stranger covered in bandages from his torso reaching his face had been watching them. Analyzing their every movements. In his hand, gripped a sheath less sword with only the hilt visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> A fourth figure enters the fray.
> 
> "BWWWAAAAAHHHHHH!  PREPARE FOR PRO-PAIN!"





TehChron said:


> A small child wanders into the clearing between the two powerful warriors:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dafuq is dis shit, ^ (use bro)?!"





Ichypa said:


> Meanwhile, somewhere else...
> 
> "HALT, STRANGER! WHO DARES TO TRESPASS ON THE LANDS OF FREEDOM?!" An impressive figure stands upon a barren hill, thunder storms crashing around him.





Ichypa said:


> Across from the figure stands a towering figure of terrible might.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





JoJo said:


> "That colored abomination deserves nothing but the worst!" said the man shrouded in golden light.







Even the great and powerful Galactus and his herald were effected as the man had changed fate in such a way that the herald and the world eater would never approach the hive, they would be busy eating much further planets. The Emperor himself simply sat as it didn't effect him.

Time starts to slow down to a certain event a certain point.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley bends backwards at the knees to hover over the ground to avoid the feinted thrust this results in Robert doing a simple  right downward slash instead.
> Ashley clashes with the blade while hovering above the ground resulting in him moving out of the way due to the opposing forces and Robert's blade narrowly misses him on the ground as he flies a bit back.
> Ashley does a spin to get back onto his feet as he flies using to force to his advantage then simply spins hot lancer around.
> "Stronger than me or not. I wouldn't advise getting hit with this blade. You clearly have something driving you, so you should get better I suppose."





manidk said:


> Robert and Ashley continue sparring, Robert showing small amounts of improvement while doing so.  He figured if he was lucky and well rested, he might be able to beat a three-legged puppy in a sword fight.



Time starts normally again here at this moment.
No one besides greater beings like The Emperor and Galactus himself remembered the events that had transpired and Enrico Pucci of course.
Thus time begins anew.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

> Robert and Ashley continue sparring, Robert showing small amounts of improvement while doing so. He figured if he was lucky and well rested, he might be able to beat a three-legged puppy in a sword fight.


"Hey maybe at this rate you'll be able to take on a legless dog in a sword fight."


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey maybe at this rate you'll be able to take on a legless dog in a sword fight."



"Was thinking a three legged puppy, but that works too."

The two continue sparring.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Was thinking a three legged puppy, but that works too."
> 
> The two continue sparring.


Ashley pants
"I think that's enough for now, I think you have the basics down now. I think you should give whatever you wanted to do a try. You should stand some kind of chance now."


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Robert looks slightly disappointed.

"Eh, I'll try it out in a bit.  I have a feeling it won't answer me for a while now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert looks slightly disappointed.
> 
> "Eh, I'll try it out in a bit.  I have a feeling it won't answer me for a while now."



"So that's why you wanted to train.
Some advice about sword fighting, it's not just about sword fighting. You still got an extra arm don't you? Also some legs."
Ashley points to Robert's less dominant arm
"Could you give yourself a concentrated shield or gauntlet on that to help defend you."


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So that's why you wanted to train.
> Some advice about sword fighting, it's not just about sword fighting. You still got an extra arm don't you? Also some legs."
> Ashley points to Robert's less dominant arm
> "Could you give yourself a concentrated shield or gauntlet on that to help defend you."



"Eh, I thought about it, but to conquer this sword I can't rely on my powers.  The thing(s) living in this sword seem limit me to just swordplay and cancel out any other options."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Eh, I thought about it, but to conquer this sword I can't rely on my powers.  The thing(s) living in this sword seem limit me to just swordplay and cancel out any other options."



"Well in that case it just sounds like we should just try finding the rest of the group and joining back up."


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well in that case it just sounds like we should just try finding the rest of the group and joining back up."



"Sounds like a plan.  How many arrows do we have again?  We should probably store them with me.  They'll be undetectable and whatnot in my pocket dimension."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 8, 2014)

"You really want me inside of your pockets dimensions Robert" says kiels looking the skies bored


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You really want me inside of your pockets dimensions Robert" says kiels looking the skies bored



Robert looks disturbed.

"Not you, the arrows.  Anything you left on them will be cleansed away once I place them in."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Sounds like a plan.  How many arrows do we have again?  We should probably store them with me.  They'll be undetectable and whatnot in my pocket dimension."



"Seems risky to me. You already have 2 since you are the strongest and we both have 1. Best to have each person have one so we aren't a target"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert looks disturbed.
> 
> "Not you, the arrows.  Anything you left on them will be cleansed away once I place them in."



"Thats rude man,well i can't say much about  itat all" Kiel looks  smiling to the skies


----------



## manidk (Jan 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Seems risky to me. You already have 2 since you are the strongest and we both have 1. Best to have each person have one so we aren't a target"



"Eh, fine.  Mine are virtually undetectable, so any arrow hunters will be coming after you guys."



lokoxDZz said:


> "Thats rude man,well i can't say much about  itat all" Kiel looks  smiling to the skies



"Suit yourself."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Eh, fine.  Mine are virtually undetectable, so any arrow hunters will be coming after you guys."



"I guess we could go to those guys that were gathering arrows and ask them if they can detect them in your space."
Ashley seems to have a devious smile


----------



## manidk (Jan 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I guess we could go to those guys that were gathering arrows and ask them if they can detect them in your space."
> Ashley seems to have a devious smile



"The samurai probably can, and maybe Jace, he seems pretty aware.  Viper seemed to have some enhanced senses as well.  We'll see then."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 10, 2014)

Team HK flees from the beast, having prioritized arrows over combat experience. As they flee into the forest Wrasse falls to his knees, his head throbbing. "Ahhhgg! It Comes!" "WRASSE! What's wrong?" Asks a concerned Ed Wrasse's eyes turn black as he suddenly stands ramrod straight. "CAST IN THE NAME OF GOD! YE NOT GUILTY!" Before falling over unconscious.

Alarmed team HK  immediately is on gaurd as a hulking figure rounds the bend



It stands 15 feet tall and seems constructed of only blades. The malice it exudes is literally palpable as the plants in its vicinity wither and die.

It walks up to bang, who has long since voided his bowels and bladderbladder and places into his hand several arrows before vanishing. A thunderous clap of air marks its disappearance and the countryside shakes.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

As a stricken Bang is unable to move, possibly due to shitting himself, Alystor walks by him and snatches an arrow. 

"*Thanks mister. I thought I'd never get these.*"

The boy twirls his scythe in in a circular motion until it glows a bright blue.

_Come on Mugen!!_

The scythe comes to a stop and changes shape and grows another edge on the bottom



"*It worked*" Alystor shouts ecstatically before gripping the scythe and quickly slashes through the air, ripping it as a tear in space formed 



The boy tosses an arrow into the dimensional rip and it closes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> "The samurai probably can, and maybe Jace, he seems pretty aware.  Viper seemed to have some enhanced senses as well.  We'll see then."



"You know all in all it wasn't a bad day today. Got to eat the best trail mix, lose at two games to Vers because I think he cheats, at least the second time anyway,almost got fried by a blond red eyed douche, got to beat you into you the slightest essence of sword fighting. Good day."
Everything slightly shakes
"That's never a good sign."


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You know all in all it wasn't a bad day today. Got to eat the best trail mix, lose at two games to Vers because I think he cheats, at least the second time anyway,almost got fried by a blond red eyed douche, got to beat you into you the slightest essence of sword fighting. Good day."



"Wouldn't be too happy about that, just about anyone could beat me with a sword."



> Everything slightly shakes
> "That's never a good sign."



"I'd say it isn't."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Wouldn't be too happy about that, just about anyone could beat me with a sword."



"If that dog decided to take us on in a straight up sword fight we probably would have lost. Say how many contestants would you say are assholes like the blonde guy I bumped into? Vers didn't seem like he was part of the trails. Think he was a great one or something?"


> "I'd say it isn't."


"Reminds me of that incident 10 years ago."


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If that dog decided to take us on in a straight up sword fight we probably would have lost. Say how many contestants would you say are assholes like the blonde guy I bumped into? Vers didn't seem like he was part of the trails. Think he was a great one or something?"



"Well no shit.  Luckily, we don't really care about honor much."



> "Reminds me of that incident 10 years ago."



Robert just nods and then looks to the sky, remembering the events fondly.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

Once the deed was done, Alystor turned towards his new acquaintances who didn't seem to care too much of his barging in.

 "*So who are you guys anyway? Can't be very strong since you ran away.~*"He places both hands behind his head and grins complacently


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Well no shit.  Luckily, we don't really care about honor much."



"I don't know about you, but I was just evening the odds up a bit."


> Robert just nods and then looks to the sky, remembering the events fondly.


Ashley starts whistling










Then stops
"I think we are pretty close to where we met them now."


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't know about you, but I was just evening the odds up a bit."



"You did a decent enough job I suppose."



> Ashley starts whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"...Did you just whistle an entire band or was the backing music just my imagination?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 10, 2014)

"So what are we exactly doing standing here?" Kiel asks as he creates a tree


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "So what are we exactly doing standing here?" Kiel asks as he creates a tree





manidk said:


> "You did a decent enough job I suppose."


Ashley shrugs
"Lets just go back to the center, everyone is probably there now anyway."
Ashley starts walking towards where the second trail started


> "...Did you just whistle an entire band or was the backing music just my imagination?"


"Probably your imagination. Though they say the soul is in music, my sister always did like that tune."
Ashley starts whistling the same tune again 










This time words form in Robert's mind mysteriously.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 10, 2014)

Wrasse woke. "What happened? Where am I?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "So what are we exactly doing standing here?" Kiel asks as he creates a tree





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley shrugs
> "Lets just go back to the center, everyone is probably there now anyway."
> Ashley starts walking towards where the second trail started



"Hopefully we'll see the others soon, and hopefully I'll be proven wrong about Aeron's demise..."



> "Probably your imagination. Though they say the soul is in music, my sister always did like that tune."
> Ashley starts whistling the same tune again
> 
> 
> ...



"The fuck?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 10, 2014)

"The only music that i can hear is the flowing blood in our bodies,our respirations and heartbeats and of course the sound of all the nature here as well,its so peacefull and natural ~ " Says Kiel


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2014)

Robert reflects on how creepy Kiel is.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 10, 2014)

Mikata simply walks up, grabs an arrow, and holds it aloft curiously.

"Mi-I dont know what happened to you Mister Wras-OW!"

Mikata stares at her finger, having accidentally stabbed herself in the finger with it's tip, a frown on her face.

"That hurt!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "The only music that i can hear is the flowing blood in our bodies,our respirations and heartbeats and of course the sound of all the nature here as well,its so peacefull and natural ~ " Says Kiel



"All I can hear is the burning fire of destruction. But that's just me I suppose."


manidk said:


> Robert reflects on how creepy Kiel is.



"You okay? We're almost there so be on your guard."


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You okay? We're almost there so be on your guard."



"Yeah, I'm good.  Been better, but I'm good."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Ashley,Robert, and Kiel bumps into Team HK on the way back to where the trail started.
"What happened to you guys, look like you all shit your pants or something. So got your arrows?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

_More of these guys. This some kinda mercenary group?_

"*He's the one who shit his pants*." Alystor points to Bang "*Some huge monster appeared and started making huge Earthquakes and gave us these arrows, real nice guy. Hi nice to meet ya by the way.*"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _More of these guys. This some kinda mercenary group?_
> 
> "*He's the one who shit his pants*." Alystor points to Bang "*Some huge monster appeared and started making huge Earthquakes and gave us these arrows, real nice guy. Hi nice to meet ya by the way.*"



Kiel look to the kid "Oh hey a new youngling in your team. Bang what the hell man i thought you were the killer"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse woke. "What happened? Where am I?"



"Oh nothing. You said some weird crap, some random monster came up to us and just left, and Bang pissed himself," Ed says as he looks toward his frightened compatriot. "Among...other things."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _More of these guys. This some kinda mercenary group?_
> 
> "*He's the one who shit his pants*." Alystor points to Bang "*Some huge monster appeared and started making huge Earthquakes and gave us these arrows, real nice guy. Hi nice to meet ya by the way.*"




"Nice to meet cha... "
Ashley look back and forth then down
"Aren't you a bit young to be here? Sounds like they did it out of common sense. So either you're really strong or..."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nice to meet cha... "
> Ashley look back and forth then down
> "Aren't you a bit young to be here? Sounds like they did it out of common sense. So either you're really strong or..."



"*The name's Alystor, a bit long so call me whatever*." The boy felt a bit put off at the stranger's implication "* I don't think I'm very strong either. Just have a few neat tricks I picked up a deal.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*The name's Alystor, a bit long so call me whatever*." The boy felt a bit put off at the stranger's implication "* I don't think I'm very strong either. Just have a few neat tricks I picked up a deal.*"



"Well *Alice* my name is Ashley Winchester."
Ashley puts his hand out for a hand shake
"What's with the weird eye shorty? Does it do something?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well *Alice* my name is Ashley Winchester."
> Ashley puts his hand out for a hand shake
> "What's with the weird eye shorty? Does it do something?"



_Shorty.....ALICE?!
_
Anger marks begin appearing on Alystor's forehead

_Yeah, this mister's definitely a  bad guy and isn't Ashley a girl's name anyway? Stay calm, remember your manners._

The boy accepts Ashleys handshake and replies " *It does a lot of stuff. Like for one thing, bird poop's about fall on that guy's suit.*"  Alystor points towards Robert as shit eventually falls on his shoulder the very next second.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 10, 2014)

Kiel smiles "One more to ignore me" Kiel looks to Robert "Leader don't you have manners?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Oh nothing. You said some weird crap, some random monster came up to us and just left, and Bang pissed himself," Ed says as he looks toward his frightened compatriot. "Among...other things."



"Ah, I see. That makes sense. I wonder why I was dreaming about giant robots just now though?" Wrasse said, standing up.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel smiles "One more to ignore me" Kiel looks to Robert "Leader don't you have manners?"



"*S-sorry mister, that was totally rude of me. It'll never happen again.*" He says as he prostrates before Kiel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Shorty.....ALICE?!
> _
> Anger marks begin appearing on Alystor's forehead
> 
> ...


Alys due to his small stature is shaken like a rag doll from Ashley's hand shake Ashley then stops.
"Sorry about that used to shaking the hands of men."
Robert hears this and the bird is speared by an invisible barrier and falls to the ground dead
"Huh, yea birds have been after him all day for some reason."
The poop falls on Robert's suit anyway
"Second one huh? Alice how did you know that would happen?"
After Alys answers Ashley crouches down to Alys's height and starts ruffling his hair like he's some small brat
"Alice what are you doing in a dangerous place like this anyway?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Alys due to his small stature is shaken like a rag doll from Ashley's hand shake Ashley then stops.
> "Sorry about that used to shaking the hands of men."
> Robert hears this and the bird is speared by an invisible barrier and falls to the ground dead
> "Huh, yea birds have been after him all day for some reason."
> ...



Alystor points to his right eye "*Right now, this eye can see into the nearby future. It feels really strange because the other one is normal so I'm seeing two different things at the same time. I usually keep my left eye closed in a fight.*" Alystor hastily removes Ashley's hand in irritation

"*That's secret mister. All I can tell you is that I need the soul of a REALLY strong guy.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor points to his right eye "*Right now, this eye can see into the nearby future. It feels really strange because the other one is normal so I'm seeing two different things at the same time. I usually keep my left eye closed in a fight.*" Alystor hastily removes Ashley's hand in irritation
> 
> "*That's secret mister. All I can tell you is that I need the soul of a REALLY strong guy.*"


"The future? Isn't there more than one?"
Ashley seems to be puzzled at the notion
"Hang on you need a soul of a strong person? Not dealing with the devil or anything are you."
Ashley chuckles


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The future? Isn't there more than one?"
> Ashley seems to be puzzled at the notion
> "Hang on you need a soul of a strong person? Not dealing with the devil or anything are you."
> Ashley chuckles


"*Dunno, I only see things that happen in a few seconds, not much time for anything to change. Probably why it hasn't failed me yet."*

The boy starts sweating comically at Ashley's second inquiry 

*"Heh-hehe, well he never said his name exactly. He just appeared at my doorstep and asked to stay a night. I didn't mind since  my parents...were gone, he raided my fridge and said he'd do me a favor in return for a tough guy's soul. Woke up the next morning and got this.*" Alystor points to the inverted pentagram above his right eye


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Dunno, I only see things that happen in a few seconds, not much time for anything to change. Probably why it hasn't failed me yet."*
> 
> The boy starts sweating comically at Ashley's second inquiry
> 
> *"Heh-hehe, well he never said his name exactly. He just appeared at my doorstep and asked to stay a night. I didn't mind since  my parents...were gone, he raided my fridge and said he'd do me a favor in return for a tough guy's soul. Woke up the next morning and got this.*" Alystor points to the inverted pentagram above his right eye



"Also more than one thing? What else can it do?"
Ashley raises his eyebrows
"Your parents are gone too..."
He then continues
"Sounds like you got molested by a demon in the night. Want me to help purge that *seal *away?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Also more than one thing? What else can it do?"
> Ashley raises his eyebrows
> "Your parents are gone too..."
> He then continues
> "Sounds like you got molested by a demon in the night. Want me to help purge that *seal *away?"



_Geez, what's with all the questions, I'm hungry. _

"*A bunch of other stuff, can't do it now though. My parents weren't really around all that much and kicked me out when they found out about my eye; something about being the devil's spawn. That was 4 years ago. What about you, your parents never around too?*" He says while kicking the ground then gazes at Ashley with a puzzled expression

"*Molested? What's that? I don't think that mister was a bad guy, a bit on the  drunk side but so was my dad, eh probably a bad example. He poked me on my forehead and that was it. *"

_Purge? That sounds painful, don't wanna_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Geez, what's with all the questions, I'm hungry. _
> 
> "*A bunch of other stuff, can't do it now though. My parents weren't really around all that much and kicked me out when they found out about my eye; something about being the devil's spawn. That was 4 years ago. What about you, your parents never around too?*" He says while kicking the ground then gazes at Ashley with a puzzled expression
> 
> ...


Ashley hears  a stomach growl and pulls out some of the trail mix Vers gave him. He didn't want to eat it all at once, it was too good after all.
Then gives it to Alys
"Here."
The smell of the trail mix immediately hit the young boy like a truck, he started drooling without noticing and his eye that could tell the future shows him eating it and enjoying it immensely, perhaps a bit too much.
Ashley hands it over to Alys to eat.
"My parents... died 10 years ago along with my sister." Ashley ruffles his own hair

"Now about that seal, you want it to be removed so you don't owe that guy right?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

After basking in the Euphoria that was Vers' trail mix, Alystor turns his attention towards Ashley's  (who he now recognizes as a godsend)proposition

"*Nah I don't think so. If the seal gets removed, my eye would probably go back to normal and I'd be useless without it plus the mister said bad stuff would happen if I chickened out. I'll take my chances, thanks.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> After basking in the Euphoria that was Vers' trail mix, Alystor turns his attention towards Ashley's  (who he now recognizes as a godsend)proposition
> 
> "*Nah I don't think so. If the seal gets removed, my eye would probably go back to normal and I'd be useless without it plus the mister said bad stuff would happen if I chickened out. I'll take my chances, thanks.*"


Ashley sighs and shrugs
"Demons and their contracts. At least you have one. Go talk to the rest of the group. I think you'd get along with Mika."
Ashley points out Mikata who had just pricked herself, then pulls out a shinso carrot to chew on.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*S-sorry mister, that was totally rude of me. It'll never happen again.*" He says as he prostrates before Kiel.



Kiel looks to the kid "Don't worry about that i'm used to it,since you're new here,just don't treat Mika-chan bad Okay?" Kiel says as he creates a squirrel in his hand.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

_A carrot and a squirrel?! These guys are awesome! 
_
Alystor runs to the injured slime girl and introduces himself

"*Hi, my name's Alystor, please don't call me Alice.*"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _A carrot and a squirrel?! These guys are awesome!
> _
> Alystor runs to the injured slime girl and introduces himself
> 
> "*Hi, my name's Alystor, please don't call me Alice.*"



Mikata looks away from her injured hand for a moment, a frown on her face, before turning towards the new kid.

"Hi there, Alice! Mi-My name's Mikata! But everyone calls me Mika-chan or Mika! Nice to meet ya!" She shakes the boys hand in greeting.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _A carrot and a squirrel?! These guys are awesome!
> _
> Alystor runs to the injured slime girl and introduces himself
> 
> "*Hi, my name's Alystor, please don't call me Alice.*"



"Welcome aboard,so Alystor would you mind tell me what a kid was doing in these woods? You know you could've been killed"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata looks away from her injured hand for a moment, a frown on her face, before turning towards the new kid.
> 
> "Hi there, Alice! Mi-My name's Mikata! But everyone calls me Mika-chan or Mika! Nice to meet ya!" She shakes the boys hand in greeting.


 
_Why me_

"*So Mika, are you on an adventure too?  I'm looking for really strong guys, know any?*" He questions his new friend



lokoxDZz said:


> "Welcome aboard,so Alystor would you mind tell me what a kid was doing in these woods? You know you could've been killed"



"*Eh? I'm really unlucky and am terrible at a lot of stuff, dying is one of them. I can get myself out of any jam.*"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Why me_
> 
> "*So Mika, are you on an adventure too?  I'm looking for really strong guys, know any?*" He questions his new friend



"Mister's strong!"

Her grip on the boys hand tightens.

_Could he be a threat to Mister? I've gotta save him!_

*CHILD! THE DEVIL HAS TOUCHED HIS HEART!*

_I understand!_

She nods with strength and a renewed resolve, from inside her arm, a stinger is launched through her hand into the boys open palm, piercing into his veins.

"I won't let you hurt Mister!"

Her slime body invades the child, triggering her nomming ability. Mikata doubts she can risk eating the boys inside in time, so she simply injects her slime components into the childs bloodstream/circulatory system, determined to devour the devil child's bodily fluids from the inside out.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

"Wait, Mika-chan!" Wrasse said. But then Czar Palladium's voice sounded in his head. _*Stop. The bearer of hope must battle with the devil child. This is the path of JUSTICE.*_ Wrasse sighed but stayed out of it.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Mister's strong!"
> 
> Her grip on the boys hand tightens.
> 
> ...



"* I feel funny, Mugen!!*" Alystor says as he feels dizzy from constantly  having his fluids drained and regenerating them at an even faster rate. Having enough of the tango,  the scythe appears out of thin air and slashes a hair of Alystor's head sending it into another dimension where the strand regenerates his entire body, cells and all. Alystor then opens a tear far away from Mika next to Kiel, sporting his standard scythe.




"*Mika, that wasn't very nice! I thought we were friends but you're just like the others always picking on me for no reason, what did I ever do to you?!*" Alystor yells at the slime girl


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "* I feel funny, Mugen!!*" Alystor says as he feels dizzy from constantly  having his fluids drained and regenerating them at an even faster rate. Having enough of the tango,  the scythe appears out of thin air and slashes a hair of Alystor's head sending it into another dimension where the strand regenerates his entire body, cells and all. Alystor then opens a tear far away from Mika next to Kiel, sporting his standard scythe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I won't let you hurt Mister!"

A tentacle burrows from beneath the boy, wrapping itself around his leg as it begins consuming far more aggressively, swiftly enshrouding him as Mikata finishes consuming the original husk and prepares to finish off the second one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ashley watches wondering if he should interfere. 
He knows he's not strong enough to protect the boy straight up.
He begins tinkering with his Bayonet.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I won't let you hurt Mister!"
> 
> A tentacle burrows from beneath the boy, wrapping itself around his leg as it begins consuming far more aggressively, swiftly enshrouding him as Mikata finishes consuming the original husk and prepares to finish off the second one.



Pre-cognition now activated, Alystor was now privy to any and all of Mika's offensives however the effectiveness was somewhat mitigated by the sheer gap in speed.

Alystor swipes his legs off and regenerates them as instantly as the tentacles appear.

"*Which Mister? There's nobody in this trial strong enough for me.*" 

_If you're going to be that way then I'll give you a time out_. Mugen come back. The scythe transforms again however this time into a 5 pronged weapon unlike his previous ones.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Pre-cognition now activated, Alystor was now privy to any and all of Mika's offensives however the effectiveness was somewhat mitigated by the sheer gap in speed.
> 
> Alystor swipes his legs off and regenerates them as instantly as the tentacles appear.
> 
> ...



A stone spear is shot out directly at Alice's position, more tentacles erupting from the ground, surrounding the child completely.

The tentacles begin vibrating madly, blocking out all sound, before beginning to converge around him in a purple sphere. The thrumming reaches a maddening pitch as the ground around Alystor is completely devoured by the slimy flesh surrounding and closing in on him, leaving him no avenue of escape.

"DONT CALL MISTER WEAK! YOU LIAR!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 11, 2014)

"*Now now kid you shouldn't be doing that*" Says Kiel as he mimicry Vers face


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*Now now kid you shouldn't be doing that*" Says Kiel as he mimicry Vers face



"GEH                    !"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 11, 2014)

_Okay, this is not happening now._

Ed swiftly leaps into action. At once, he pulls out Maleficarum and the explosive pistol crystal and aims the first at Mikata and the second at Alystor. The first shot loaded with crystal and shinsoo to start the process in-fluid, he fires at specific points around Alystor, the small bullets turning into small spires and encasing the young boy in the sphere of gel. He then fires near Mikata, creating a crystal wall between the two. With that done, he undraws Maleficarum and scowls at Mikata. 
"What the hell was that all about? We're not starting shit with some kid right now, especially since he hasn't done anything!" 

He then fires at the crystal sphere with shinsoo and breaks it, releasing Alystor, who was damaged but alive. He slaps the little one to see if he's awake, and drags him across the ground near Ash. "Keep an eye on him well ya? And another thing," Ed says, the last bit speaking to Alystor. "The next time you try and disrespect any of us again, or pull a stunt on that level again, I'm gonna let her eat you, or I'm puttin' a bullet in you myself. Got it, kid?' He breaks the crystal wall, walks over to Mikata and asks "Okay, whatever rationale you might've had for this, I want to know. *Now*."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

"Harp Lady said that he was touched by the Devil." Mikata replies, tilting her head to the side, "The Devil's bad, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> He then fires at the crystal sphere with shinsoo and breaks it, releasing Alystor, who was damaged but alive. He slaps the little one to see if he's awake, and drags him across the ground near Ash. "Keep an eye on him well ya? And another thing," Ed says, the last bit speaking to Alystor. "The next time you try and disrespect any of us again, or pull a stunt on that level again, I'm gonna let her eat you, or I'm puttin' a bullet in you myself. Got it, kid?' He breaks the crystal wall, walks over to Mikata and asks "Okay, whatever rationale you might've had for this, I want to know. *Now*."



"Impressive gun smithing~ 
Yea, I'll look after the kid. Just take it easy on him okay, I think that seal is messing with his head." Ashley does a crazy motion with his hand then shoves some heal berries into Alystor's mouth
"Chew and swallow."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A stone spear is shot out directly at Alice's position, more tentacles erupting from the ground, surrounding the child completely.
> 
> The tentacles begin vibrating madly, blocking out all sound, before beginning to converge around him in a purple sphere. The thrumming reaches a maddening pitch as the ground around Alystor is completely devoured by the slimy flesh surrounding and closing in on him, leaving him no avenue of escape.
> 
> "DONT CALL MISTER WEAK! YOU LIAR!"



_This is pissing me off, it's happening again. *I HATE THEM. HATE!HATE!HATE!HATE!HATE111!HATE!HATE*
_
_MUGEN! COME NOW! _ Alystor's right eye burns a bright red as the borders of his eye lids begin to crack and bleed. The scythe unhindered by the small space of engorging slime  transforms again into Twin-spired state and cuts the space around Alystor sending him away and he resurfaces in the space behind Mika



> Okay, this is not happening now.
> 
> Ed swiftly leaps into action. At once, he pulls out Maleficarum and the explosive pistol crystal and aims the first at Mikata and the second at Alystor. The first shot loaded with crystal and shinsoo to start the process in-fluid, he fires at specific points around Alystor, the small bullets turning into small spires and encasing the young boy in the sphere of gel. He then fires near Mikata, creating a crystal wall between the two. With that done, he undraws Maleficarum and scowls at Mikata.
> "What the hell was that all about? We're not starting shit with some kid right now, especially since he hasn't done anything!"
> ...



Then that happened


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> This is pissing me off, it's happening again. *I HATE THEM. HATE!HATE!HATE!HATE!HATE111!HATE!HATE*
> 
> _MUGEN! COME NOW! _ Alystor's right eye burns a bright red as the borders of his eye lids begin to crack and bleed. The scythe unhindered by the small space of engorging slime  transforms again into Twin-spired state and cuts the space around Alystor sending him away and he resurfaces in the space behind Mika
> 
> ...



Due to Alice's slow reactions, he was nailed in the back of the head with a stone spear, which ruptured his skull and sent its contents out splattering into Mikatas waiting maw.

_Theeeeeen_ that happened


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 11, 2014)

"The devil?" Ed turns around and takes a good look at Alystor. "Well, that would explain his weird get-up..." He looks back at Mikata and says "Look, let's just sit on this whole 'demon thing until later on, when everyone will listen. Until then, try not to kill him." He walks away and adds "Oh yeah, and could you tell your harpy friend there that if she has something important to say, she better damn well say it to all of us if she expects us to know it at a given moment?" He walks over to the mysterious white-haired man. "And who might you be?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Harp Lady said that he was touched by the Devil." Mikata replies, tilting her head to the side, "The Devil's bad, right?"


Ashley sighs are the people he's traveling with all inept fools? Well Except this Ed guy.
He seems pretty cool.
"Mika, the devil is as bad as you or me. Especially you, stop trying to eat people just because you don't like them it's wrong."


P-X 12 said:


> He walks over to the mysterious white-haired man. "And who might you be?"



Nevermind.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

Wrasse sat around eating some of Vers's fantastic trail mix.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Which he quickly regenerated from



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Impressive gun smithing~
> Yea, I'll look after the kid. Just take it easy on him okay, I think that seal is messing with his head." Ashley does a crazy motion with his hand then shoves some heal berries into Alystor's mouth
> "Chew and swallow."



Alystor takes the berries happily. The cracks in his cursed eye close up but the blood remains.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse sat around eating some of Vers's fantastic trail mix.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse sat around eating some of Vers's fantastic trail mix.


An anger mark appears on Ashley's face, he just took what was left of the trail mix he had on him.
"He-hey. I'm saving that for later, at least ask first! What's wrong with all of you, it's like almost none of you have no moral compass."


----------



## manidk (Jan 11, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel smiles "One more to ignore me" Kiel looks to Robert "Leader don't you have manners?"



"Indeed I do."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The poop falls on Robert's suit anyway



Or so it seemed.  The poop vanished into nowhere a split second before contact, falling directly on to Alystor instead.

Robert smirked.



lokoxDZz said:


> "*Now now kid you shouldn't be doing that*" Says Kiel as he mimicry Vers face



"What the shit?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> An anger mark appears on Ashley's face, he just took what was left of the trail mix he had on him.
> "He-hey. I'm saving that for later, at least ask first! What's wrong with all of you, it's like almost none of you have no moral compass."



"You've got to be shitting me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

manidk said:


> "You've got to be shitting me."



"I know right, you just don't steal a man's trail mix. Just not right."


----------



## manidk (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I know right, you just don't steal a man's trail mix. Just not right."



"Well, that too.  If you're looking for morals, though... You should probably seek camaraderie elsewhere."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

> Or so it seemed. The poop vanished into nowhere a split second before contact, falling directly on to Alystor instead.
> 
> Robert smirked.



Alystor could only stare at the suited man smirking to himself and whispered to Ashley

"*When is he going to get the stain out of his suit. It's been there for over 10 minutes so why is he smiling?"*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Well, that too.  If you're looking for morals, though... You should probably seek camaraderie elsewhere."



"So that's why you suck at using the sword so much!"
Ashley's eyes light up with blue fire
"None of you know of the ways of *Truth,Honesty, and Justice.(THJ)* No doubt you would be still stranded here arrowless if not for my guidance! Now you're stranded on a island of immoral depravity! Worry not, given enough time I'll save you all from this. STARTING WITH YOU!"
Ashley points at Mika


Sabl?s said:


> Alystor could only stare at the suited man smirking to himself and whispered to Ashley
> 
> "*When is he going to get the stain out of his suit. It's been there for over 10 minutes so why is he smiling?"*


Ashley whispers back.
"I think he ignores this stuff for some reason, he still has shit on his shoe from earlier."


----------



## manidk (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So that's why you suck at using the sword so much!"



"Well, you know... Other than the fact that I've literally never held one before and stuff, yeah."



> Ashley's eyes light up with blue fire
> "None of you know of the ways of *Truth,Honesty, and Justice.(THJ)* No doubt you would be still stranded here arrowless if not for my guidance! Now you're stranded on a island of immoral depravity! Worry not, given enough time I'll save you all from this. STARTING WITH YOU!"
> Ashley points at Mika



"_What an odd fellow._"



> Ashley whispers back.
> "I think he ignores this stuff for some reason, he still has shit on his shoe from earlier."



"Since when were you under the impression that I couldn't hear you?"  Robert whispers back, suddenly appearing behind the two.

It was troubling that the two newest members of the team were already under a genjutsu, especially one with such odd effects, but he'd make do and whip them into shape.  Hopefully with Ed's help.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Mikata tilts her head to the side in confusion, her index finger raising to point at herself


----------



## manidk (Jan 11, 2014)

"You feeling better lately Mika?  Or still confused?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

manidk said:


> "You feeling better lately Mika?  Or still confused?"



Mikata shakes her head, "There are some things that still confuse Mi-me, Mister."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

As the group returns to Karille's clearing they see some familiar faces, Jaces's crew, Urek, Karlyle,  some bow woman (Lillian), and curiously enough that red headed man from the first trial (Ripper). As well as a host of unfamiliar faces, more to the point significantly less than the 100 arrows that were fired.

"How perfect that makes 32, now we can have an even bracket." Announces Karille "Not like it matters" Responds Urek "I'm gonna kill all these scrubs anyway." Viper titters politely at this, Jace cleans his ears with his pinky apparently in hearing of the jibe, Terragon begins frothing at the mouth "ILL RIP YOU TO PEICES AND PISS ON YOUR BROKEN CORPSE YOU TRASH HEAP! ILL EAT YOUR FUCKING FACE AND GRIND YOUR BONES TO BAKE MY BREAD! ILL FUCK YOUR MOTHER USING HER TEARS AS LUBE AT YOUR FUNERAL! " A few other contestants laugh riotously at this, a blond man in particular seems to lose it at the 'eat your face' bit.

"Calm yourself Terragon, all things in time." Viper speaks smoothly, patting the ragging ,man on the shoulder conselatorily. Lillian was covered in a suit of cards, undoubtedly a momento of their time together from Ripper. The cards appeared to be tightly pressed to her like a body suit, except one which stuck out. Ripper was off to the side watching her with great intent. Lillian fiddled with the card endlessly until it began to move. She pulled, nothing. Harder, nothing. Harder still... And she collapsed into a pile of bloodily body parts. The bloody cards file through the air to Ripper who proceeds to double over in laughter so powerful tears stream down his face and he is reduced to rolling on the ground in the fetal position.

"OH GOD DAMN IT! Now we have 31." Lamented Karille

A silver haired man stumbled into the clearing. " Um... Hello. Scary looking group this is..."
"Sir this is a private gathering, I'm going to have to ask you to leave" Karille declared
"Oh sorry." The man turns to leave and takes a few steps before turn in back "Does it have something to do with this?" He asks holding up and arrow 
"Why yes. As a bearer of an arrow you can enter the tournament if you want"
"I'm not usually into that sort of thing.. But hey you only live once right?"
*Urek snorts*

"Excellent. Everyone down the rabbit hole." Commands Karille as a hole in space opens up


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Mikata turns a dark glare at Urek, before stalking over to the dead womans remains and devours the mess, taking any objects she had on her person into herself


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata turns a dark glare at Urek, before stalking over to the dead womans remains and devours the mess, taking any objects she had on her person into herself



Mika recovers Aeron's monocle, crana is noticeably missing though


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Alystor approaches Ripper with stars shining in his eyes.

"*T-that was sooo cool? Mister, was that a magic trick, teach me please.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "OH GOD DAMN IT! Now we have 35." Lamented Karille
> 
> A silver haired man stumbled into the clearing. " Um... Hello. Scary looking group this is..."
> "Sir this is a private gathering, I'm going to have to ask you to leave" Karille declared
> ...



"These people are pretty scary, don't think I could beat any of them." Ashley sighs then looks at the silver haired man then give a big handwave as he follows the group


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

List  of Contestants entering Trial 3

Jace
Terragon
Viper
Samurai John
Magni
Urek
Vers
Ripper
Karlyle
Mikata
Robert
Ed
Ashley
Alystor
Wrasse
Kiel
Bang
Dorn of Versailles
Killatron
Professor Chaos
Lou Cairo 
Augustus Kristof
Piu'lik
John Caper
Daruis Lowe
The Emerald knight
Ravenor Darkclaw
Gideon
Fal'siidee
Quan the Unconquered
Picard Mallard


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor approaches Ripper with stars shining in his eyes.
> 
> "*T-that was sooo cool? Mister, was that a magic trick, teach me please.*"



Ripper turns to Alice. He fans out a hand of cards "Pick a card any card"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ashley walks over to Vers
"Here to play a game huh? If I was strong enough I'd only aim for knockouts, hopefully that's an option here."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ripper turns to Alice. He fans out a hand of cards "Pick a card any card"



Alystor picks up the card to the left and holds it in front of his face


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley walks over to Vers
> "Here to play a game huh? If I was strong enough I'd only aim for knockouts, hopefully that's an option here."


Vers shrugs. "I just hope they have ice cream. I've had a hankering for an hour or so now."


Sabl?s said:


> Alystor picks up the card to the left and holds it in front of his face


"Now focus on the card. Make it all you can think about. It is your lifeline. Concentrate."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Now focus on the card. Make it all you can think about. It is your lifeline. Concentrate."



Alice closes both his eyes and concentrates on the Joker card and mentally recites the object like a mantra.

_cardcardcardcardcardcardcardcardfoodCARDCARD
_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice closes both his eyes and concentrates on the Joker card and mentally recites the object like a mantra.
> 
> _cardcardcardcardcardcardcardcardfoodCARDCARD
> _



"Your card isssss... The 5 of spades!" Alice is disappointed "Actually its not." Ripper looks confused. "It isn't? You sure?"  "Yes I'm sure its-" he looks at his card, it is now the 5 of spades.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers shrugs. "I just hope they have ice cream. I've had a hankering for an hour or so now."


Ashley only has a bewildered look on his face then smiles chuckling to himself.
He really didn't think this person was nice at least in the traditional way, but... he really can't help being caught up in it.
"Icecream huh? I don't think they do that here.
 I'll take you out for some free of charge later though. It'll probably get scary, think you can prevent it from getting scary between all these people?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Your card isssss... The 5 of spades!" Alice is disappointed "Actually its not." Ripper looks confused. "It isn't? You sure?"  "Yes I'm sure its-" he looks at his card, it is now the 5 of spades.



"*Coooool. Hey mister, I can do something like that too but you have to promise not to cheat.*" Alystor takes the deck shuffles it and lays 5 cards on the ground for Ripper to pick up.

"*Pick any card and I guarantee I'll get it right. If I do, you owe me one.*" He says jovially, intending on using his future sight to accurately guess Ripper's cards


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley only has a bewildered look on his face then smiles chuckling to himself.
> He really didn't think this person was nice at least in the traditional way, but... he really can't help being caught up in it.
> "Icecream huh? I don't think they do that here.
> I'll take you out for some free of charge later though. It'll probably get scary, think you can prevent it from getting scary between all these people?"



"Scary? Ah no I don't think it will get scary. Certainly will be interesting though." A light breeze blows as Vers parts ashley on the shoulder. On that brief moment of contact an image is coealy burned into Ashley's mind's eye


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Scary? Ah no I don't think it will get scary. Certainly will be interesting though." A light breeze blows as Vers pats ashley on the shoulder. On that brief moment of contact an image is coealy burned into Ashley's mind's eye


_This person..._ Ashley frowns
"I'm going to go chat other people up, get to know them better before... Well see you in a little while Vers, everyone really enjoyed the trail mix by the way."
Ashley walks over to the Emerald knight
"Names Ashley, what's your name?"
Ashley holds out his hand for a handshake


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _This person..._ Ashley frowns
> "I'm going to go chat other people up, get to know them better before... Well see you in a little while Vers, everyone really enjoyed the trail mix by the way."
> Ashley walks over to the Emerald knight
> "Names Ashley, what's your name?"
> Ashley holds out his hand for a handshake



The emerald knight turns



"Are you a student of maldova?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The emerald knight turns
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you a student of maldova?"


"Never heard of him. Who's Maldova?"
Ashley is still holding his hand out for a handshake and an exchange of greetings


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Never heard of him. Who's Maldova?"
> Ashley is still holding his hand out for a handshake and an exchange of greetings



The emerald knight seemed gravely offended by the question "Tch, we have nothing to all about." He turns away moodily before entering the hole. Jace peers over with great interest.

More and more contestants filter through the hole until only a few remain


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The emerald knight seemed gravely offended by the question "Tch, we have nothing to all about." He turns away moodily before entering the hole. Jace peers over with great interest.
> 
> More and more contestants filter through the hole until only a few remain


Ashley is disappointed, so far the only people he's shaken with have felt like the hands of killers. What is up with that? No friendly people around here at all.
"And he looked like he'd be cool too."
Ashley goes into the hole along with the rest of the supposed group he was a part of.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

*"Looks like everyone's leaving, guess we'll play another time then.*" Alystor says, disappointed. As they jump through the hole, Alystor asks another participant "*Mister, whose the strongest guy you know?*" The boy speaks in a monotone voice, as if having repeated this phrase endlessly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *"Looks like everyone's leaving, guess we'll play another time then.*" Alystor says, disappointed. As they jump through the hole, Alystor asks another participant "*Mister, whose the strongest guy you know?*" The boy speaks in a monotone voice, as if having repeated this phrase endlessly.



Alice's question is ignores by the mechanical man, and all those around him. They are all looking up, preoccupied by the spectacle before them.



"I am Ouriboros! The third trial shall begin in two weeks time in the arena yonder! Till then drink, train, fuck and be merry! For you are the elite!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

_Two weeks? That could be two weeks of training!_
Ashley walks over next to Viper
"May we speak?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Mikata checks to see if Jace is still there, before deciding to.jump down the hole as well


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Two weeks? That could be two weeks of training!_
> Ashley walks over next to Viper
> "May we speak?"



"You certainly seem capable of the function." Viper replies. "The only question now is if what you have to say is of any interest to me."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata checks to see if Jace is still there, before deciding to.jump down the hole as well



Jace is sitting on a rock looking into a hand mirror, murmuring something.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 11, 2014)

"Two weeks until the third uh? The last ones seems that will be  hard work to deal with." Kiel walks in the place looking for someone that looks the less or at least not bloodlusted for a fight until the trial to talk with.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You certainly seem capable of the function."


I thought asking permission to speak was polite.
"The group I'm with... doesn't stand much of a chance. So I was wondering if your group could help the group that I'm in train.
I know it's probably not in your best interest but I was wondering if you would consider it."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought asking permission to speak was polite.
> "The group I'm with... doesn't stand much of a chance. So I was wondering if your group could help the group that I'm in train.
> I know it's probably not in your best interest but I was wondering if you would consider it."



"Your right it wouldn't be in our best interest so why..." Viper stops then slowly begins smiling maliciously. "Ok. On the condition you all take witnessed blood oaths to be my servants for a year and a day."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Your right it wouldn't be in our best interest so why..." Viper stops then slowly begins smiling maliciously. "Ok. On the condition you all take witnessed blood oaths to be my servants for a year and a day."


Ashley pretty much knew what that entailed, especially that last day.
Probably treat everyone like canon fodder, which they certainly would be if they didn't do something in these two weeks.
"I'll have to talk with everyone else with a condition like that. They probably won't agree, but you never know."
Ashley walks over to Alystor first.
The boy didn't seem that bright, why not him first
"Hey Alys, do you want to get even stronger?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley pretty much knew what that entailed, especially that last day.
> Probably treat everyone like canon fodder, which they certainly would be if they didn't do something in these two weeks.
> "I'll have to talk with everyone else with a condition like that. They probably won't agree, but you never know."
> Ashley walks over to Alystor first.
> ...



"*Sure. Who doesn't want to get stronger?*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Sure. Who doesn't want to get stronger?*"



Ashley points over to Viper
The boy already made a contract to a devil, what does he have to lose?
"Go over to that man and make witnessed blood oath to be his servant for a year and a day. It'll be like that gift that devil gave you, possibly even better."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Alystor walks up to Viper

"*Hi, someone said you could make stronger with some blood thingy.*" Alystor's right eye noticeably looks over Viper as if scanning him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ashley looks around for Mikata, if he can convince her to join everyone else should fall in place right? She seemed rather fond of that Jace guy that's traveling with Viper, could probably use that as leverage.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace is sitting on a rock looking into a hand mirror, murmuring something.



Mikata approaches Jace.

Standing before him, she produces her stone spear, then proceeds to twirl and thrust it in a smooth and masterful motion

It was a move clearly engraved into her soul


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 11, 2014)

Kiel look to Alystor and Ashely and think "So them are going with the black scorpions?" Kiel start walking going somewhere from there, Kiel was trying to search for someone that he didn't know well,maybe Vers,maybe someone else,he was trying to becoming stronger in those two weeks with another people than the Black scorpions.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 11, 2014)

Bang goes up to Magni. 

"Yo Magni, I'm sure you can tell that just by looking at me, that I'm the weakest of my group. That is something I just cannot accept. Would you please take me under your guidance and train me?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor walks up to Viper
> 
> "*Hi, someone said you could make stronger with some blood thingy.*" Alystor's right eye noticeably looks over Viper as if scanning him.


"Then you have been misinformed. The blood oath is merely a contract." Responds Viper cooly


TehChron said:


> Mikata approaches Jace.
> 
> Standing before him, she produces her stone spear, then proceeds to twirl and thrust it in a smooth and masterful motion
> 
> It was a move clearly engraved into her soul


"Bwahaha, nice try child but that thrust was 3.8 degrees off and .015 seconds too slow. The close you get to perfection it gets exponentially harder to identify and correct the tiniest mistakes. When performed correctly the thrust should sing!" He grabs the spear and repeats the thrust. It makes an interesting noise as it cuts through the air, this must be the 'singing' of which he speaks."Again! With feeling!" He tosses the spear back to Mika


JoJo said:


> Bang goes up to Magni.
> 
> "Yo Magni, I'm sure you can tell that just by looking at me, that I'm the weakest of my group. That is something I just cannot accept. Would you please take me under your guidance and train me?"


Magni the 13 year old child looks up to the taller older man asking for assitence. He scowls. That scowl slowly and unstoppably transforms into


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

> "Then you have been misinformed. The blood oath is merely a contract." Responds Viper cooly



_A contract..that's bad I think_

"*Ah, sorry for taking your time mister but I think I'm only allowed one of these.*" Alystor points towards the star on his forehead and turns the other way, searching for that samurai he saw a while back.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

Wrasse walked over to Wrasse walked over to Fal'siidee. "Hello, friend! My name is Wrasse. How are you?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse walked over to Wrasse walked over to Fal'siidee. "Hello, friend! My name is Wrasse. How are you?"



Fal'siidee who was engaged in conversation with Ravenor and Darius turns "I smell darkness on you."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

"Indeed." Wrasse said with a grin. "And I smell darkness on you as well, friend. Gentlemen." Wrasse nodded to Ravenor and Darius.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 11, 2014)

Alystor discovers Samurai John and engages him in a conversation first by bowing honorably

"*H-hello, my name is Alystor Graveheart. I don't mean to be a bother but I'm really weak right now, could you perhaps train me to be stronger?*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Indeed." Wrasse said with a grin. "And I smell darkness on you as well, friend. Gentlemen." Wrasse nodded to Ravenor and Darius.



A faint hissing sound is heard. "Hello wrasse, what business do you have with my personage?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 11, 2014)

Bang, being rejected by the small man then looks around again. He goes up to karlyle. 

"Excuse me sir, in the 2 weeks we have until the tournament would you help me train? I really need to get stronger."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 11, 2014)

Kiel try to search for Vers using his enhaced smell sense to track the scent from the mix that Vers had.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang, being rejected by the small man then looks around again. He goes up to karlyle.
> 
> "Excuse me sir, in the 2 weeks we have until the tournament would you help me train? I really need to get stronger."



Karlyle cocks an eye row at Bang. "I'm far from a scholar... But helping your opponent become stronger before you have to fight him see like a bad idea..."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Karlyle cocks an eye row at Bang. "I'm far from a scholar... But helping your opponent become stronger before you have to fight him see like a bad idea..."



"What fun would a competition be without a challenge?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel try to search for Vers using his enhaced smell sense to track the scent from the mix that Vers had.



Kiel begins tracking vers's trail mic

The scent trail leads into the mountains.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "What fun would a competition be without a challenge?"



"Which is why you are trying to lessen then challenge for yourself? Yeah... I'll pass."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Which is why you are trying to lessen then challenge for yourself? Yeah... I'll pass."



"Lessen the challenge? Everybody here is massively stronger than me. In 2 weeks time it'll be impossible for me to do anything to anyone. If I actually trained and had a chance to win then and only then would I be challenged in this tournament."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A faint hissing sound is heard. "Hello wrasse, what business do you have with my personage?"



"I have a proposition for you fine gentlemen, if you would hear me out." Wrasse said with a polite bow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Lessen the challenge? Everybody here is massively stronger than me. In 2 weeks time it'll be impossible for me to do anything to anyone. If I actually trained and had a chance to win then and only then would I be challenged in this tournament."



"Sounds like a personal problem. Let's go Gaupo!" A flaming black horse steps into existence next to Karlyle as he mounts it and flies into the distance, streaking fire the whole way


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel begins tracking vers's trail mic
> 
> The scent trail leads into the mountains.



Kiel goes into the mountain tracking the scent and getting closer and closer to where the scent was leading him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _A contract..that's bad I think_
> 
> "*Ah, sorry for taking your time mister but I think I'm only allowed one of these.*" Alystor points towards the star on his forehead and turns the other way, searching for that samurai he saw a while back.


Hmm no good.
Is Viper just trying to waste my time knowing no one will except?
If the idiot child wouldn't except why would anyone else?
Maybe I should check the local living quarters first?
Of course I might be better off hunting the local wild life, but I know those people wouldn't want to watch my back.
"How troublesome..."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 11, 2014)

Bang seeing on how no one would train him, goes for plan B - by summoning the spirit of his Shinsoo. He leaves the area with the contestants and goes on to an area that is empty. He puts his hand on his heart and begins to move his hand off. While he is doing this something can be seen: A blue orb is coming out of his chest. The orb is seen floating in front of him. The area around him goes dark and Bang is enveloped in a 'room' of darkness. In the room he can see nothing, nothing but the blue orb. A voice comes from the orb

"Why Have You Called Upon Me...Bang!"

"I called upon 'you' for the exact same reason anybody else does, for power"

The blue orb begins to take a shape. A blue dragon is formed and illuminates the dark place Bang is stuck in. Bang is in another dimension. The dimension of his Shinsoo's Spirit.

"BOY, I'M NO MERE TOY."

"I'm well aware, but I summoned you, which should be enough. My Shinsoo Spirit will have to teach me, as per the laws of our clan."

"As Long As Your Will Is Strong Enough You Can Summon The Spirit Of Your Shinsoo. To Be Taught By Them You Must Prove Yourself."

Bang shows the blue dragon his Shinsoo Mode.

"Perhaps I Should Reconsider. A Low Level Fighter Such As Yourself Was Able To Use A Technique Of That Level.

"Yeah, You Should"

Alright, We Will Begin Immediately!

You'll Start By Increasing You Maximum Amount Of Shinsoo. Hold Your Full Power For As Long As You Can.

Bang's aura spikes and he holds it for awhile until he wears out. 

"I don't have all the time in the world, we gotta go fast. And why are we doing this, I have a large pool of Shinsoo at my command with Shinsoo Mode."

Don't Fret Boy, In This Dimension Time moves Much More Slowly. Assuming You Are Worth It, It Will Be Enough. And We Are Doing This Because You'll Have To Increase The Amount of Shinsoo You Have To Strengthen Your Body And Increase The Amount of Shinsoo You Can Hold At One Time To Be Able To Do These Techniques I Intend To Show You. Using Shinsoo Mode Will Just Allow You To Use Them Indefinitely.

Bang nods his head in understanding and continues on his training to make his body stronger and increase the limit of his Shinsoo.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

Wrasse and his conversation partners suddenly and randomly found themselves no longer talking, with no memories of their conversation ever taking place. It was due to quantum, no doubt.

Wrasse began meditating. His master, Jedi and Sith, still had much to teach him. And he would need to gain as much power and experience as he could for the trials ahead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse and his conversation partners suddenly and randomly found themselves no longer talking, with no memories of their conversation ever taking place. It was due to quantum, no doubt.
> 
> Wrasse began meditating. His master, Jedi and Sith, still had much to teach him. And he would need to gain as much power and experience as he could for the trials ahead.



Wrasse feels a hand on his shoulder
"Wrasse wasn't it? Viper is offering a contract that lasts a year along with a day in exchange for mentorship and training. Wouldn't you say that's more reliable than meditating for 2 weeks since it trains the body and the mind?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wrasse feels a hand on his shoulder
> "Wrasse wasn't it? Viper is offering a contract that lasts a year along with a day in exchange for mentorship and training. Wouldn't you say that's more reliable than meditating for 2 weeks since it trains the body and the mind?"



This image unfolded itself in Ashley's mind:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> This image unfolded itself in Ashley's mind:


Ashley gently covers Wrasse's nose holes with both of his hands
"Okay... I'm just going to straight out ask now. Why are you all so hesitant when you're obviously just a group of random people to take someone's offer of help? You obviously have no bonds that I can see and I can already tell you get on each others nerves."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse and his conversation partners suddenly and randomly found themselves no longer talking, with no memories of their conversation ever taking place. It was due to quantum, no doubt.
> 
> Wrasse began meditating. His master, Jedi and Sith, still had much to teach him. And he would need to gain as much power and experience as he could for the trials ahead.



During the course of the conversation Wrasse notices Fal'siidee looks significantly bigger than he had at the beginning


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley gently covers Wrasse's nose holes with both of his hands
> "Okay... I'm just going to straight out ask now. Why are you all so hesitant when you're obviously just a group of random people to take someone's offer of help? You obviously have no bonds that I can see and I can already tell you get on each others nerves."



Wrasse slaps his experiances with the group, beginning with when he first encountered him and ending with Ashley getting snot over his fingers.

"Have fun with that." Wrasse said vaguely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse slaps his experiances with the group, beginning with when he first encountered him and ending with Ashley getting snot over his fingers.
> 
> "Have fun with that." Wrasse said vaguely.


Ashley starts to experience them all as if he was there he ends up nearly kissing the ground but catches himself with his arms. He's looks at the ground while speaking.
"Hey, what did you?! What did you just do to me?! Oh nasty you did that with Takime? Takime who the hell is that?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Kiel follows the trail mix many miles into the cliffs and mountains. Eventually coming to a cave, where the smell was strongest


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley starts to experience them all as if he was there he ends up nearly kissing the ground but catches himself with his arms. He's looks at the ground while speaking.
> "Hey, what did you?! What did you just do to me?! Oh nasty you did that with Takime? Takime who the hell is that?"



"Now that you mention it, where _is_ Takime?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Now that you mention it, where _is_ Takime?"


Ashley looks up at Wrasse.
"If she's no longer here after the first trail then... Something killed her? Did she drop out? Was it that dragon? No, it wasn't the dragon... Everything is just darkness and fists after that. Maybe... Ask that stupid Czar what happened!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel follows the trail mix many miles into the cliffs and mountains. Eventually coming to a cave, where the smell was strongest



Kiel shines his right arm and make a hollowed body of himself in the cave entrance and far away from the place as he enter de place illuminating with his arm


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel shines his right arm and make a hollowed body of himself in the cave entrance and far away from the place as he enter de place illuminating with his arm



As kiel journies deeper into the cave he comes to an illuminated area. This wasn't some random cave. Somebody had taken the time to turn it into am primitive dwelling of sorts. There was a skylight, electrical lighting, decorum crudely carved into the stone pillars connecting the ceiling with the floor, and various plush furnishings. The center piece of the dwelling was vast oversized bed, overflowing with pillows and comforters. On the bed was a naked vers and a woman, coupulating. Vers was laying the pipe and laying it well. As they bend and twisted together in all sorts of stranvbe shapes kiel saw the woman's face and recognized it.
​
From his vantage point kiel could hear her speak "Oh how much I've missed this. LONGED for it!" "Oh yes Talytha oh god yes" "Do it, do it brother, fill me with your seed!"
Kiel was both disturbed and facinated


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed leaves the room where the others were and finds himself on the roof of that building. He looks at the half-cape on his back, particularly at a point he hadn't seen for a long time. This sight was a symbol that read "Kazuma" to those who could read it. _Heh. Been a while since I've seen that name._ He lays on his back and looks up at the sky. _Has it really been fifteen years? Dear lord, that must mean Kiryu's an adult by now._ His mind wanders back in time, back to pleasant times in his past. 

Ed quickly snaps out of his reminiscing. _Damn it, now's not the time for that. Now's the time for strategy._ He thinks of new moves to use in the upcoming tournament.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As kiel journies deeper into the cave he comes to an illuminated area. This wasn't some random cave. Somebody had taken the time to turn it into am primitive dwelling of sorts. There was a skylight, electrical lighting, decorum crudely carved into the stone pillars connecting the ceiling with the floor, and various plush furnishings. The center piece of the dwelling was vast oversized bed, overflowing with pillows and comforters. On the bed was a naked vers and a woman, coupulating. Vers was laying the pipe and laying it well. As they bend and twisted together in all sorts of stranvbe shapes kiel saw the woman's face and recognized it.
> ​
> From his vantage point kiel could hear her speak "Oh how much I've missed this. LONGED for it!" "Oh yes Talytha oh god yes" "Do it, do it brother, fill me with your seed!"
> Kiel was both disturbed and facinated



Kiel sweated cold as he saw the woman,and then "what the fuck" he went further to see it  "I'm disturbing your pleasure time milady?" Says Kiel while sweating cold for the first time in his life


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel sweated cold as he saw the woman,and then "what the fuck" he went further to see it  "I'm disturbing your pleasure time milady?" Says Kiel while sweating cold for the first time in his life



Talytha shrieked as Vers spun. Darstranger seemingly leapt into his hand as he cross the space in less than 1/10000ths of a second. Kiel hadn't even noticed he had begun to move when Vers was stopped mid swing. "Wait, this one is an empty vessel? I need him."  "But he saw us"growls Vers. "Is it is ok, he won't be telling anybody"

-------------- At Great one HQ----------

"Sir One of the finalists has gone off grid."
"Damn it!, Keep me posted"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Kiel that was far away,in a hollowed body lost contact with the main body he didn't know what happened

"I must talk to someone" Kiel clone body use enhaced smell while reconstructing his body to search for Ed or anyone from the group


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

After much time has passed Bang can hardly hold his max power without letting go of it due to large exhaustion. To try and gain more shinsoo naturally he decides to strike up a conversation with his Spirit. 

"Is this even safe?"

What? Forcing you to call up your max power while your body is extremely exhausted while I pressure you with Shinsoo to put strain on your  body and mind? Not in the slightest.

"What the fuck" Bang attempts to yell, but says it in an inside voice due to being tired.

"Like you said, time is of the essence. But if you don't think you're up to it, I can leave." His spirit says with a smirk.

"I -I can do it" Bang says as he begins to resume his training. But as he continued while he gained a slightly more amount of Shinsoo he could then hold up his max aura at a slightly higher level and slightly longer than normal.

"So it is Working. I better keep conscious and try and to progress as much as possible" Bang says to himself.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel that was far away,in a hollowed body lost contact with the main body he didn't know what happened
> 
> "I must talk to someone" Kiel clone body use enhaced smell while reconstructing his body to search for Ed or anyone from the group



As the clone kiel ran away from the cave he heard a last snippet of conversation echo out "So amorous Talytha, I thought I was lust." "What can I say brother, I am greedy for your loving."

Kiel ran with all speed back the way he came until he ran into Ed.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the clone kiel ran away from the cave he heard a last snippet of conversation echo out "So amorous Talytha, I thought I was lust." "What can I say brother, I am greedy for your loving."
> 
> Kiel ran with all speed back the way he came until he ran into Ed.



Kiel intercept ed saying "Ed we have a big problem here,and you're the first i meet,i lost my main body to that girl that we saw before that made what urek is now,we have to tell the other ones to be prepared to fight "*Me*" at any time"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed was, to put it mildly, surprised to hear this. "I leave for five minutes, and we're already in deep shit? The hell did you find her anyway, I thought you were looking for a teacher?" Ed notices Kiel's uneasiness when it comes to that topic. "Okay, look, let's worry about protecting you first. I think I heard Viper talk about some deal or something to Ash. Let's go for that for now." Ed and Kiel walk over to Viper and ask him about the deal.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed was, to put it mildly, surprised to hear this. "I leave for five minutes, and we're already in deep shit? The hell did you find her anyway, I thought you were looking for a teacher?" Ed notices Kiel's uneasiness when it comes to that topic. "Okay, look, let's worry about protecting you first. I think I heard Viper talk about some deal or something to Ash. Let's go for that for now." Ed and Kiel walk over to Viper and ask him about the deal.



"Sure"  Kiel creates a replicate in case of he fall into anopther trap as he walks with ed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks up at Wrasse.
> "If she's no longer here after the first trail then... Something killed her? Did she drop out? Was it that dragon? No, it wasn't the dragon... Everything is just darkness and fists after that. Maybe... Ask that stupid Czar what happened!"



"If you aren't going to answer me I'll just look for someone else."
Ashley extends his senses and decides to make his way to Ed along with Kiel.
Guy seems to know what is going on.
"Do you guys know what happened to Takime?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Sure"  Kiel creates a replicate in case of he fall into anopther trap as he walks with ed.



It occurred to kiel just how badly he needed more body mass

His clone was glass thing and weighed scarcely 20 pounds


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It occurred to kiel just how badly he needed more body mass
> 
> His clone was glass thing and weighed scarcely 20 pounds


Ashley looks at kiel
"Geeze what happened to you Kiel? Look like the wind can blow you over. You should go over to the kitchen this place probably has and eat... One of you should eat anyway."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 12, 2014)

As Wrasse continued to meditate, he removed the collapsed Millennium Falcon and expanded it to its true, if damaged, form. He set to work, repairing his ship even as his masters helped him delve deeper into the mysteries of the Force. Not coincidentally, one of the skills that he grew in mastery was Mechu-deru, allowing him to instinctively understand what had to be done to repair the ship and how to do it. He used materials and tools that had been stored in the cargo hold to perform the repairs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed was, to put it mildly, surprised to hear this. "I leave for five minutes, and we're already in deep shit? The hell did you find her anyway, I thought you were looking for a teacher?" Ed notices Kiel's uneasiness when it comes to that topic. "Okay, look, let's worry about protecting you first. I think I heard Viper talk about some deal or something to Ash. Let's go for that for now." Ed and Kiel walk over to Viper and ask him about the deal.



Ed and Kiel find Viper chatting leisurely with Terragon while polishing a 300 foot long wickedly edged and jagged sword to a mirrored finish


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks at kiel
> "Geeze what happened to you Kiel? Look like the wind can blow you over. You should go over to the kitchen this place probably has and eat... One of you should eat anyway."



"My main body was stolen that happened,no weapons for me and "*me*" as your enemy" Kiel anorexic body started to eat everything he could find near him saving for his teammates or other people,trying to reconstruct his mass he would devour through cellular methods even  the trees


The Clone talked "I will be going to meet viper now" as he walked using his enhanced sense to search for viper and ask him for Blood oath.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "My main body was stolen that happened,no weapons for me and "*me*" as your enemy" Kiel anorexic body started to eat everything he could find near him saving for his teammates or other people,trying to reconstruct his mass he would devour through cellular methods even  the trees
> 
> 
> The Clone talked "I will be going to meet viper now" as he walked using his enhanced sense to search for viper and ask him for Blood oath.



Ukiel, Ed, and Skelekiel (who was chewing on a squirrel) stood before Viper.

"Well now. What do we have here?" He asks smugly, eyeing the kiels


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Ashley follows behind Ed and Kiel
Ashley just gives the sword a harsh look, overcompensating much?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ukiel, Ed, and Skelekiel (who was chewing on a squirrel) stood before Viper.
> 
> "Well now. What do we have here?" He asks smugly, eyeing the kiels



"My name is Kiel and i believe you're Viper right? I was told that you were making a Blood Oath and i'd like to make one with you" Kiel says


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley follows behind Ed and Kiel
> Ashley just gives the sword a harsh look, overcompensating much?



Ashley and Terragon met eyes silently for a brief second

Ashley feels his butthole pucker ever so slightly


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "My name is Kiel and i believe you're Viper right? I was told that you were making a Blood Oath and i'd like to make one with you" Kiel says



Viper smiles "Excellent"
He grabs kiel. Suddenly by the hand. "Repeat after me. I here by swear upon the earth, air and sea that I shall uphold the bond I forge here today in front of my peers and witnesses. I hear by pledge my life for one year and one day to the servitude of Viper of House Genus. So I bleed so shall it be done.""


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley and Terragon met eyes silently for a brief second
> 
> Ashley feels his butthole pucker ever so slightly


Ashley eyes go back to normal and he rubs the back of his neck embarrassed.
Who's he to talk about that when he's carrying this huge gun.

Even so it is rather scary, what's he doing with a blade that big?
Well I guess I'll ask later... 
Get to have a front row seat to this blood oath at least.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper smiles "Excellent"
> He grabs kiel. Suddenly by the hand. "Repeat after me. I here by swear upon the earth, air and sea that I shall uphold the bond I forge here today in front of my peers and witnesses. I hear by pledge my life for one year and one day to the servitude of Viper of House Genus. So I bleed so shall it be done.""



Kiel repeated what Viper said without any sound of hesitation 


"I here by swear upon the earth, air and sea that I shall uphold the bond I forge here today in front of my peers and witnesses. I hear by pledge my life for one year and one day to the servitude of Viper of House Genus. So I bleed so shall it be done."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel repeated what Viper said without any sound of hesitation
> 
> 
> "I here by swear upon the earth, air and sea that I shall uphold the bond I forge here today in front of my peers and witnesses. I hear by pledge my life for one year and one day to the servitude of Viper of House Genus. So I bleed so shall it be done."



"I Viper of the house Genus accept the terms of the oath as they stand." Viper stabs Kiel in the hand with a needle he produced out of seemingly no where and licked it clean of his blood.

 "The pact is sealed."

An energy bagan to surround the pair. Womwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwom. The air begins throbbing till it reaches a crescendo and explodes into light, showering the duo.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I Viper of the house Genus accept the terms of the oath as they stand." Viper stabs Kiel in the hand with a needle he produced out of seemingly no where and licked it clean of his blood.
> 
> "The pact is sealed."
> 
> An energy bagan to surround the pair. Womwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwom. The air begins throbbing till it reaches a crescendo and explodes into light, showering the duo.



"So this is it,shall i call you "Master"?" Kiel asks to Viper


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

Alystor wandered the town to no avail, his options running low.

"*Maybe I should do that blood business but contracts are bad stuff. I already have enough of that.*"

Flashback


A man draped in Black regalia sits on the luxurious sofa, staring down at a young Alystor. The boy found it difficult to breathe near the man much less retain optimal consciousness and kept a reasonable distance, his presence alone seemed to make the air inexplicably *die *out. Regardless, the stranger exuded an extravagantly upper-class aura which Alystor had been accustomed to all his life thus the boy knew never to allow himself to be distracted or speak out of turn. That is the way his 'parents' raised him, a trophy child.

How had this individual entered his house? Alystor had peered through the window seen him walking through the town on a stormy night. With his family's connections, the boy knew practically every citizen in the city but the man's presence and garbs seemed otherworldly and attracted him. Alystor took it upon himself to leave the safety of his home and request the stranger stay with him while his parents were away. (dumb ^ (use bro)) While Alytsor catered to the man's whims, he could feel his piercing gaze on his back; the man had never stopped studying him since.

_This is creepy, maybe this was a bad idea._ Alystor thought

"Do you live here alone?" Finally the stranger spoke and his tone was every bit as bold and detached as Alystor imagined

"*Usually. M-my parents are at  a gala and should be back tomorrow*."

"And they abandoned you to this place unattended? Humans really are such strange creatures." This had caught Alys off-guard as he dropped the wine glass to the floor and quickly proceeded to clean up as though his life depended on it - the probability that the creature in front of him was inhuman had taken second priority over his menial tasks.

"How sad... Tell me, would you like to leave this place?" The man questioned once again attracting the boy's attention. The stranger offered Alystor a proposition; to search the world for specific targets and claim one powerful soul in his name. Alystor being little over 8 could not rationalize or register the consequences or implications of the man's words. Only that accepting his offer would mean a new life.

"You will know who they are when you find them, your eye will react uncontrollably and forever mark their presence. The caliber of specimen I am looking for is rare so be warned, this is likely to be a timeless journey."


"*My eyes, is something wrong with them? Can't you find these guys yourself, why do you need me?*"

"A whim. You welcomed me into your abode without a shred of fear or hesitation - I can not believe that decision was merely of ignorance, even the basest of creatures would be wary of my presence yet you stand here before me, lifeless and unfaltering.  Even for a human, yours is a pitiable existence; A doll without a master to pull it's strings is certainly a sad thing. Think of this as my expression of gratitude, I will free you from this place, watching you search and grow may provide us both was some amusement, and if for some unfathomable reason you succeed in this quest, I can only gain and you shall be rewarded. Accept my offer and I give your life meaning, should you decline....."

_I don't get it but I have a gut feeling that if I say no, I'll never have another chance and be stuck here forever. That or..._

"*I...Okay deal*"

"Splendid. There is no escape now; in exchange for eternal youth, power and freedom you are hereby bound to my will and mine alone."

The man places his finger on Alystor's forehead. The boy did not have the time to even process when the stranger moved, only the coming blackness and the dealer's snicker afterwards as he faded into sleep.

_The word 'fool' no longer fits, you are, truly, *pitiful*_

Flashback end

I can't even remember what his face looked like, just his voice, his eyes and that pendant

"*Oh well, time to go meet up with the others maybe suit mister. He seems really weird so I better not leave him alone, now where did he go?*" Mugen being active, Alystor scours the area for his Robert


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I Viper of the house Genus accept the terms of the oath as they stand." Viper stabs Kiel in the hand with a needle he produced out of seemingly no where and licked it clean of his blood.
> 
> "The pact is sealed."
> 
> An energy bagan to surround the pair. Womwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwomwom. The air begins throbbing till it reaches a crescendo and explodes into light, showering the duo.



House Genus, house Genus. Ashley's heard that somewhere before hasn't he?
Wait the memories wrasse gave him it's in there. This person is a black scorpion, he fought that Urek guy who was turned down. This person might help get him what he wants. Ashley steps forward with a determined look on his face
"Viper, I've decided to make the oath. 
But... can you make it last forever until I die instead of a year and a single day?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> House Genus, house Genus. Ashley's heard that somewhere before hasn't he?
> Wait the memories wrasse gave him it's in there. This person is a black scorpion, he fought that Urek guy who was turned down. This person might help get him what he wants. Ashley steps forward with a determined look on his face
> "Viper, I've decided to make the oath.
> But... can you make it last forever until I die instead of a year and a single day?"


"Until you die and forever aren't the same thing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Until you die and forever aren't the same thing."


You never know... but that is the limit of that power then? 
Can't extend into the afterlife far as I know, good.
Didn't think he'd take hyperbole so literally, better watch it with him in the future
"How about just until I die then?"


If Viper accepts
Ashley takes off one of his thick gloves for easy access
He replies back 


> "I here by swear upon the earth, air and sea that I shall uphold the bond I forge here today in front of my peers and witnesses. I hear by pledge my life until I die to the servitude of Viper of House Genus. So I bleed so shall it be done."


Blah blah blah selling his soul basically geeze it's practically marriage


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You never know... but that is the limit of that power then?
> Can't extend into the afterlife far as I know, good.
> Didn't think he'd take hyperbole so literally, better watch it with him in the future
> "How about just until I die then?"
> ...



Viper added in some extra lines to ashley's oath

Somebody about not committing suicide directly or indirectly and the oath being paused upon death and reinstated should he return to the land of the living.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper added in some extra lines to ashley's oath
> 
> Somebody about not committing suicide directly or indirectly and the oath being paused upon death and reinstated should he return to the land of the living.



Ashley accepts anyway.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley accepts anyway.



Womwomwomwomwomwomwomw

*Light*


----------



## manidk (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Now that you mention it, where _is_ Takime?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks up at Wrasse.
> "If she's no longer here after the first trail then... Something killed her? Did she drop out? Was it that dragon? No, it wasn't the dragon... Everything is just darkness and fists after that. Maybe... Ask that stupid Czar what happened!"



Robert sits on a rock nearby, eyes closed, meditating.  His face shows a slight wince at this conversation.



Sabl?s said:


> "*Oh well, time to go meet up with the others maybe suit mister. He seems really weird so I better not leave him alone, now where did he go?*" Mugen being active, Alystor scours the area for his Robert



Alystor finds Robert meditating on the aforementioned rock, alone.  The cloth normally wrapped around his forehead is over his eyes.  A series of ripples in the air form and disappear as he sits, perfectly still.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert sits on a rock nearby, eyes closed, meditating.  His face shows a slight wince at this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Alystor finds Robert meditating on the aforementioned rock, alone.  The cloth normally wrapped around his forehead is over his eyes.  A series of ripples in the air form and disappear as he sits, perfectly still.



_Is he sleeping? I'll hafta wake him up quietly._

Alystor leaps over the rock, lands gently on the opposite end of  Robert's shoulders, sits down, peers over the barrier-user's face and removes the cloth.

 "*Leader guy, wake up. I think there's trouble.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Womwomwomwomwomwomwomw
> 
> *Light*


Ashley puts the glove back on.
"So it's done, Lord Viper. I suppose some information would be best. I guess I'll start with that white haired man that arrived out of nowhere if you don't mind. Vers."
If approved Ashley describes every experience he had with him since he met to now to Viper
"Did any of you bump into Vers and get the feeling that he might be a great one or something along those lines of power?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley puts the glove back on.
> "So it's done, Lord Viper. I suppose some information would be best. I guess I'll start with that white haired man that arrived out of nowhere if you don't mind. Vers."
> If approved Ashley describes every experience he had with him since he met to now to Viper
> "Did any of you bump into Vers and get the feeling that he might be a great one or something along those lines of power?"


Viper and Tarragon begin speaking in some unknown language

"Ohna thalak her geany fousn Vers"
"Baroon fru golop thurok dess"
"Hard kell gino fwap g'wial wish kanunu"
"Syiulik?"
"Parneese onry wren mavum"

Both nod

Viper turns to Ashley "Worry about Vers later, it is being dealt with. First thing first, you are weak, pathetically weak. As my servant you are a reflection of me and such weakness reflects poorly. So today begins your training."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper and Tarragon begin speaking in some unknown language
> 
> "Ohna thalak her geany fousn Vers"
> "Baroon fru golop thurok dess"
> ...


Oh boy this isn't going to be fun two weeks of training. It's been forever since I've done anything like that. My form has probably grown poor.
"Very well... I await your instruction."
Ashley bows and awaits instruction


----------



## manidk (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Is he sleeping? I'll hafta wake him up quietly._
> 
> Alystor leaps over the rock, lands gently on the opposite end of  Robert's shoulders, sits down, peers over the barrier-user's face and removes the cloth.
> 
> "*Leader guy, wake up. I think there's trouble.*"



Robert grabs the cloth and replaces it on his forehead.

"First off, please don't touch that.  Second, what kinda trouble?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert grabs the cloth and replaces it on his forehead.
> 
> "First off, please don't touch that.  Second, what kinda trouble?"



"*First things first, got a name? Second, I saw Ash talking to that Viper guy and tried to make me do some blood-oath thingy, Snake guy said it was a kind of contract and I think those are bad But I'm really weak and need to get stronger somehow, got any ideas?*"


----------



## manidk (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*First things first, got a name? Second, I saw Ash talking to that Viper guy and tried to make me do some blood-oath thingy, Snake guy said it was a kind of contract and I think those are bad But I'm really weak and need to get stronger somehow, got any ideas?*"



"Name's Robert.  What Ashley does is his business, but it'd probably be bad if you got involved too.  As for getting stronger, I just meditate.  Maybe you should hunt around for some creatures to kill and gain some experience."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

"Master Viper,may i ask if i will join Ashley to become stronger?" Kiel asks in a polite way


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Name's Robert.  What Ashley does is his business, but it'd probably be bad if you got involved too.  As for getting stronger, I just meditate.  Maybe you should hunt around for some creatures to kill and gain some experience."



Alys appears to be confused "*Eh,  Aren't you the leader Mr Robert? What your minions do is your business isn't it, what if they got hurt and you could've saved them?*" Alystor leaves Robert's shoulders and has him reflect on his words.

"*I can't give up! I'll get stronger somehow.*" Alystor uses his demon eye to scout in and out of the city for anything that could help him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Master Viper,may i ask if i will join Ashley to become stronger?" Kiel asks in a polite way


"Of course" Viper replies. Red eyes looking down at kiel



Sabl?s said:


> Alys appears to be confused "*Eh,  Aren't you the leader Mr Robert? What your minions do is your business isn't it, what if they got hurt and you could've saved them?*" Alystor leaves Robert's shoulders and has him reflect on his words.
> 
> "*I can't give up! I'll get stronger somehow.*" Alystor uses his demon eye to scout in and out of the city for anything that could help him.



He finds nothing as the town only exists as an attraction for the third trial. The others 51 weeks of the year it exists as an abandoned ghost town.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Of course" Viper replies. Red eyes looking down at kiel



"Thank you, i will await your orders" Kiel says as he bows and await the instructions.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed looks upon the other members and sighs. "Whelp, I'm not getting any stronger just standing here. Hopefully one of these guys might take me under their wing." He starts with the least likely to take him in: Terrigon. "Hopefully he won't take too long with rejecting me." He walks over to him and asks him if he's accepting people like his teammate.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He finds nothing as the town only exists as an attraction for the third trial. The others 51 weeks of the year it exists as an abandoned ghost town.



He covers his right eye which bled from overexertion.

"*Not a darned thing. Guess I have no choice.*" He sighs



> "_Splendid. There is no escape now; in exchange for eternal youth, power and freedom you are hereby bound to my will and mine alone._"



"*He may have been exaggerating but he did seem really serious and possessive, then that pendant...it said Yours Ever, didn't it?*"  The boy debated with himself

_Ah screw it, what's the worst that could happen?_ Alystor searches for Viper to see if his offer was still open


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 12, 2014)

Wrasse, having finished repairing the Millennium Falcon, walked over to Samurai John, and knelt before him. "Friend John, I ask for your aid. I must become stronger, so that I can save my people. You seem to hold similar ideals as I, so I ask for your aid. I swear, upon the names of my forefathers, that if we come against each other in the tournament, I will cede the match to you. I care nothing for joining the great Ones; my only desire is to become stronger." Planting his head in the dirt, Wrasse begged. "Please. Lend me your strength!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed looks upon the other members and sighs. "Whelp, I'm not getting any stronger just standing here. Hopefully one of these guys might take me under their wing." He starts with the least likely to take him in: Terrigon. "Hopefully he won't take too long with rejecting me." He walks over to him and asks him if he's accepting people like his teammate.



Terragon looks at Ed "Got the wrong dangly bits for me scout. " he begins picking his nose unabashedly "He's into that sort of thing you know." Ed looks at viper who winks at him "♥"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse, having finished repairing the Millennium Falcon, walked over to Samurai John, and knelt before him. "Friend John, I ask for your aid. I must become stronger, so that I can save my people. You seem to hold similar ideals as I, so I ask for your aid. I swear, upon the names of my forefathers, that if we come against each other in the tournament, I will cede the match to you. I care nothing for joining the great Ones; my only desire is to become stronger." Planting his head in the dirt, Wrasse begged. "Please. Lend me your strength!"



"As I am not yet a master I am forbidden from taking students. But I suppose if I were talking to myself while training, and you overheard me... Well such things happen." Replies John


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terragon looks at Ed "Got the wrong dangly bits for me scout. " he begins picking his nose unabashedly "He's into that sort of thing you know." Ed looks at viper who winks at him "♥"



Ashley hears this and internally freaks the fuck out. He don't swing that way.
The things you never think to ask about before making a permanent contract... Maybe Kiel could make a clone of Ashley or something?
Wait was that why he had that grin regarding the contract, oh my god he's a pervert. May as well buy a dress and call myself Shirley from now on... or Ashley...


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

Alys arrives at the scene, seeing Viper making suggestive glances at Ed and walks over towards him

"*Sir, is that contract offer still open?*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys arrives at the scene, seeing Viper making suggestive glances at Ed and walks over towards him
> 
> "*Sir, is that contract offer still open?*"



 "One can never have too many servants. I take it you've reconsidered then."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "One can never have too many servants. I take it you've reconsidered then."



"*Yup. I'm yours if you'll have me*." He smiles sheepishly


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed notices Viper's wink and slightly cringes inside. "Oh goddammit. Why does it have to be me?" He ponders it before going "Ah, fuck it. It's the only shot I know exists. Besides, this could be beneficial." Ed walks over to Viper and asks if he still has room for one more in his blood oath, but before he does, he ask what the blood oath entails.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Yup. I'm yours if you'll have me*." He smiles sheepishly


"Excellent"



P-X 12 said:


> Ed notices Viper's wink and slightly cringes inside. "Oh goddammit. Why does it have to be me?" He ponders it before going "Ah, fuck it. It's the only shot I know exists. Besides, this could be beneficial." Ed walks over to Viper and asks if he still has room for one more in his blood oath, but before he does, he ask what the blood oath entails.



"Pretty simple, you make and oath!mI consume some or your blood, and we are bound. Quick and easy."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

"Yo, Perhaps I should get another master outside of this dimension. If I get another master, then this training regime will be far more beneficial than normal."

The spirit dragon fly's behind Bang like ink flows in water. He brings his head close to him and says

"One shouldn't be such lustful for power. It can only lead to destruction."

"As you know, I've got my reasons. And I won't let it get to my head."

"Alright. If you can"

says the dragon is if he is shrugging his shoulders.

Bang disengages the other dimension. He goes to the city and looks for someone to train him, using his ability of Shinsoo sensing to find someone. He finds Ash, Al, Kiel, and Ed first.

"What are they doing? Are the 2 new guys in cahoots of some sorts and intend on tricking us? Nah, I don't think Ed would get tricked so easily those. But Viper and Terragon are with them. I better check it out"

He goes over to the building and flys up with his Shinsoo board and enters the room and hears of the deal. He suddenly remembers what he heard Viper say to Ash.

He begins by asking a question to the group

"Hey, what're you guys doing?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "As I am not yet a master I am forbidden from taking students. But I suppose if I were talking to myself while training, and you overheard me... Well such things happen." Replies John



"Such things happen." Wrasse agreed with a grin. "I believe I will meditate nearby, if you don't mind. And I will not forget my debt."


----------



## manidk (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys appears to be confused "*Eh,  Aren't you the leader Mr Robert? What your minions do is your business isn't it, what if they got hurt and you could've saved them?*" Alystor leaves Robert's shoulders and has him reflect on his words.



"_Kid needs to keep his trap shut..._"

Shrugging, Robert gets up and seeks out Terragon, his one-time drinking buddy.  He spots him around the others, and approaches, a large barrel of rum appearing beside him.  _"Where did I even get this from?"_

"Oi, Terragon!  Thirsty?  I figured maybe we could bullshit around for a while if you got nothin' else goin' on."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> He goes over to the building and flys up with his Shinsoo board and enters the room and hears of the deal. He suddenly remembers what he heard Viper say to Ash.
> 
> He begins by asking a question to the group
> 
> "Hey, what're you guys doing?"


Ashley decides if he's going to suffer others will as well
"Signing a contract of oath to Lord Viper in exchange for tutelage. You should sign as well, no doubt you are the one who needs it most. Else I believe you're life will be ended within the first second."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed is about to speak before he spots Robert summoning a barrel of rum. "Yeah, I'll get back to you on that..." Ed trails off as he walks toward Robert and Terragon. "Where the hell did you get this? I've been looking for something to fill my flasks up with." Ed quickly swipes some and sits down.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley decides if he's going to suffer others will as well
> "Signing a contract of oath to Lord Viper in exchange for tutelage. You should sign as well, no doubt you are the one who needs it most. Else I believe you're life will be ended within the first second."



"I'm also gonna assume that you've signed it for the same reason."

"And what are the conditions of this Oath?"

Bang then thinks to himself 

"Hmm, this could be what I was looking for"


----------



## manidk (Jan 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed is about to speak before he spots Robert summoning a barrel of rum. "Yeah, I'll get back to you on that..." Ed trails off as he walks toward Robert and Terragon. "Where the hell did you get this? I've been looking for something to fill my flasks up with." Ed quickly swipes some and sits down.



"Fuck if I know, but it was apparently in my inventory.  Open to swapping stories with Terragon, Ed?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I'm also gonna assume that you've signed it for the same reason."
> 
> "And what are the conditions of this Oath?"
> 
> ...



"Simply be his servant for a year and a day. Nothing else. A simple thing to be asked for in exchange for a chance to live and be stronger than you could ever hope to get going it alone."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Simply be his servant for a year and a day. Nothing else. A simple thing to be asked for in exchange for a chance to live and be stronger than you could ever hope to get going it alone."



"Well, I'm not _really_ alone, but that's just a technicality."

"So, about this deal," Bang looks at Viper "That's quite the price, perhaps we could change it to 6 months and a day?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Well, I'm not _really_ alone, but that's just a technicality."
> 
> "So, about this deal," Bang looks at Viper "That's quite the price, perhaps we could change it to 6 months and a day?"



"This isn't a car dealership, to negotiate you need leverage. As it stands your hand is looking empty. Fold the pot before the stakes get too high."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed is about to speak before he spots Robert summoning a barrel of rum. "Yeah, I'll get back to you on that..." Ed trails off as he walks toward Robert and Terragon. "Where the hell did you get this? I've been looking for something to fill my flasks up with." Ed quickly swipes some and sits down.





manidk said:


> "Fuck if I know, but it was apparently in my inventory.  Open to swapping stories with Terragon, Ed?"



Terragon eyes the bottle "Eh, I suppose I have time for a drink or two or six. Let's go"


----------



## manidk (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terragon eyes the bottle "Eh, I suppose I have time for a drink or two or six. Let's go"



Robert pours a glass and passes it to Terragon, nodding at Ed who already swiped some.

"So, looking forward to the tourney?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "This isn't a car dealership, to negotiate you need leverage. As it stands your hand is looking empty. Fold the pot before the stakes get too high."



"I guess I'll take the deal. How does it work?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Simply be his servant for a year and a day. Nothing else. A simple thing to be asked for in exchange for a chance to live and be stronger than you could ever hope to get going it alone."



*"Bang may be saying stupid things but you're flat out lying*." Alystor says in a tone unbecoming of himself, resumes his innocent demeanor and is drawn to where Robert, Ed and Terragon are while Bang wastes time


"*Mr Robert, can I have some too?*"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *"Bang may be saying stupid things but you're flat out lying*." Alystor says in a tone unbecoming of himself and is drawn to where Robert, Ed and Terragon are while Bang wastes time
> 
> 
> "*Mr Robert, can I have some too?*"



Bang retracts what he said to Viper.

"Hey kid, what's he lying about? Mind filling me in?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Mr Robert, can I have some too?*"



"I am guilty of many things, Alystor, but providing alcohol to minor is not one of those things.  Won't be added to the list, either.  A man stands by his principles."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang retracts what he said
> 
> "Hey kid, what's he lying about? Mind filling me in?"



"*Eh?*" Alystor looks back towards Bang and points to himself confusingly "*Whose lying? I didn't say anything. *"



manidk said:


> "I am guilty of many things, Alystor, but providing alcohol to minor is not one of those things.  Won't be added to the list, either.  A man stands by his principles."



Alystor looks down crestfallen and just hangs around the area waiting for Viper to finish


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Eh?*" Alystor looks back towards Bang and points to himself confusingly "*Whose lying? I didn't say anything. *"



"You just said he was lying." Bang says pointing to Ash.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "You just said he was lying." Bang says pointing to Ash.


Ashley pulls out a large flask and takes some of the alcohol.
He's going to need this later for sure.
"I'm sorry but he's a kid, he says a lot of things he doesn't mean. Besides he knows I'm his friend."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

"*Yup, Ash is my best friend. No way I'd ever call him liar.*" He says smiling and jumping around.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Yup, Ash is my best friend. No way I'd ever call him liar.*" He says smiling and jumping around.


Bang looks at Ash. Then he looks at Kiel. Then he looks back at Ash. 

"Hmm" he thinks to himself. 

After that Bang then begins to speak to Viper

"Can I increase the stakes? As you said, I don't have much in my hands, but still to yield myself to such a contract is a heavy gambit. If the 2 weeks of your training can raise my abilities to a state where I can beat at least one person in the tournament then it'll prove to be useful for the you and I. If I couldn't accomplish such a feat then I would be worthless to you or your training wouldn't be worth the time I spent on it and thus the deal would be off. 

But as I stated before, if I can win at least one match then I will give you a lifetime of my servitude."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Yup, Ash is my best friend. No way I'd ever call him liar.*" He says smiling and jumping around.


"And best friends stick together right?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And best friends stick together right?"
> 
> His soul? What use would offering his soul be? Viper isn't some kind of demon last he checked.



"*Yup*." Alys nods his head rapidly.



> "What if I increased the price? If I can get into the semi-finales of this tournament through you training, then I'll become you servant forever over the blood oath."



All traces of comedy disappear from Alystor's face as heblankly  watches events unfold.


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Robert listens to Bang`s wager and shakes his head in disbelief.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang looks at Ash. Then he looks at Kiel. Then he looks back at Ash.
> 
> "Hmm" he thinks to himself.
> 
> ...



Viper laughs uproariously "However. I can only give you the power to win, I can't control if you do something stupid which results in your loss. That's on you."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper laughs uproariously "However. I can only give you the power to win, I can't control if you do something stupid which results in your loss. That's on you."



Alystor joins Viper in his fit of laughter  "*Yup. Mr Bang must be really really stupid to ask that..but that sort of makes you an even bigger weirdo Mr.Viper.*" 

Alystor places a finger as tilts his head as if pondering. "*He just tried to stupidly offer you his life forever in exchange for something really small. I won't lie and say Mr.Bang couldn't lose, he's stupid after all, even I might beat him if I put my head to it - but he also has a big chance to win with your training and instead of a measly year, you'd have him forever. You even said that too many servants isn't a bad thing or is it that we won't be able to help you after that year is up? I like helping people*"

Alystor begins rubbing his strained brain " *All this talk hurts my head. I'm ready to perform the oath when you are, sir.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert listens to Bang`s wager and shakes his head in disbelief.



Ashley sits down where Robert and the others are and asks them a question
"Robert, Ed. Do you know what happened to Takime?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 13, 2014)

Kiel walks with his anorexic clone near the place searching for more and more mass for his body,he overhear Ashley question and think with himself in anger "The fucker is with that two brothers that took my main body,i want to crush every single one of the "lust"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 13, 2014)

Alystor overhears Kiel

"*Who are you talking about, Kiel?*"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper laughs uproariously "However. I can only give you the power to win, I can't control if you do something stupid which results in your loss. That's on you."



"In a fight, me doing something stupid is actually on you to. If you training is as good as you say it is, then stupid mistakes won't normally be made."

"Unless you know that your training isn't anything special and won't get me anywhere?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor joins Viper in his fit of laughter  "*Yup. Mr Bang must be really really stupid to ask that..but that sort of makes you an even bigger weirdo Mr.Viper.*"
> 
> Alystor places a finger as tilts his head as if pondering. "*He just tried to stupidly offer you his life forever in exchange for something really small. I won't lie and say Mr.Bang couldn't lose, he's stupid after all, even I might beat him if I put my head to it - but he also has a big chance to win with your training and instead of a measly year, you'd have him forever. You even said that too many servants isn't a bad thing or is it that we won't be able to help you after that year is up? I like helping people*"
> 
> Alystor begins rubbing his strained brain " *All this talk hurts my head. I'm ready to perform the oath when you are, sir.*"


*Womwomwomwomwom*
*light*


JoJo said:


> "In a fight, me doing something stupid is actually on you to. If you training is as good as you say it is, then stupid mistakes won't normally be made."
> 
> "Unless you know that your training isn't anything special and won't get me anywhere?"



"I don't have time for stupid. On your way then." Viper replies shooing away bang


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I don't have time for stupid. On your way then." Viper replies shooing away bang



"Whatever" Bang says as he walks away flipping Viper off.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Bwahaha, nice try child but that thrust was 3.8 degrees off and .015 seconds too slow. The close you get to perfection it gets exponentially harder to identify and correct the tiniest mistakes. When performed correctly the thrust should sing!" He grabs the spear and repeats the thrust. It makes an interesting noise as it cuts through the air, this must be the 'singing' of which he speaks."Again! With feeling!" He tosses the spear back to Mika



Mikata nods seriously, performing the motion again, this time while implementing Jace's corrections.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods seriously, performing the motion again, this time while implementing Jace's corrections.



Again! *thrust* Again! *thrust* Again!

-------- 18 hours later ----------
"AGAIN!"
"AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!" 
*THRUST!!!!!!!!!*
'Winguwinguwingu'
*Mika collapses*
" You have done it child, congratulations. There might be hope for you yet. Now collect yourself, in but a few hours the real training begins."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Again! *thrust* Again! *thrust* Again!
> 
> -------- 18 hours later ----------
> "AGAIN!"
> ...



Mikata turns purple, slowly taking sustenance from her environment.

She turns towards Jace, and bows.

"T-thank you...Master."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Womwomwomwomwom*
> *light*



_That's it? I don't feel funny, hmm_

"*When do we start our training, Snakeguy?*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _That's it? I don't feel funny, hmm_
> 
> "*When do we start our training, Snakeguy?*"



"Master Viper to you servant. Lord Viper is also acceptable."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor overhears Kiel
> 
> "*Who are you talking about, Kiel?*"



"Some bastard that took my main body,just happened to be one of the seven sins,are you interested on them Alystor?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Master Viper to you servant. Lord Viper is also acceptable."



"*Yes Mast-*" The sentence goes unfinished

_Heh_

*"Master Vi-*" The words simply do not come out

_You've gotta be kidding me_ 

"*May I be permitted to call you Sir?*" Alystor gets on his knees and requests as dignified as possible



> "Some bastard that took my main body,just happened to be one of the seven sins,are you interested on them Alystor?"



"*Sounds like a bad guy. Heard a bit about them, I wanted to start lower before sniffing one out but, if they are already here... What does he look like?*" Alystor asks seriously


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Sounds like a bad guy. Heard a bit about them, I wanted to start lower before sniffing one out but, if they are already here... What does he look like?*" Alystor asks seriously




Kiel pushs Alystor near him and mimicry Vers once more




"*He took the 24cm weapon i had,take care kid*"


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Robert looks up at ashley's question.

"She was killed, why do you ask?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert looks up at ashley's question.
> 
> "She was killed, why do you ask?"



"How did she die?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How did she die?"



"Explosion."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ed thought it'd be best to change the subject. "So, anyways, what do you guys think about the other contestants?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert pours a glass and passes it to Terragon, nodding at Ed who already swiped some.
> 
> "So, looking forward to the tourney?"


"Men. I'm only here because Vipeer wanted to come. I was quite happy spending my days in drunken fornication. Speaking of drunken fornication... With the merchants setting up shops early I bet there is a daughter or two left unattended."



P-X 12 said:


> Ed thought it'd be best to change the subject. "So, anyways, what do you guys think about the other contestants?"


"Not all that impressed overall. Dorn, Quan and that Piu'lik guy looks promising. Bunch of tricky dicks they are."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed thought it'd be best to change the subject. "So, anyways, what do you guys think about the other contestants?"



Robert nods at Ed gratefully, fully aware that Ashley would continue anyways.

"Looks like a tough bunch... Which is why I was going to ask Terragon here for a little exchange."  Robert turns to Terragon, "Alcohol for training?  Sound good?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Explosion."


Ashley gives a grimace 
"Urek."
Then he turns around and walks towards Viper then sits down in front of him slightly away. He seems to be waiting on something.


Zhen Chan said:


> "Men. I'm only here because Vipeer wanted to come. I was quite happy spending my days in drunken fornication. Speaking of drunken fornication... With the merchants setting up shops early I bet there is a daughter or two left unattended."


Ashley raises an eyebrow


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert nods at Ed gratefully, fully aware that Ashley would continue anyways.
> 
> "Looks like a tough bunch... Which is why I was going to ask Terragon here for a little exchange."  Robert turns to Terragon, "Alcohol for training?  Sound good?"



*Slams two shots*

"Training isnt really my thing. I'm more of a casket man myself really. Tell you what, if viper OKs it I'll try man hand."

*slams another shot*

"Actually now that I think about it your first match is Piu'lik isn't it. Hope you have a deep bag of tricks for that one. He's bothersome."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Slams two shots*
> 
> "Training isnt really my thing. I'm more of a casket man myself really. Tell you what, if viper OKs it I'll try man hand."
> 
> ...



Robert's eyebrows raise slightly.

"What do you know about him?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's eyebrows raise slightly.
> 
> "What do you know about him?"



"Ran into him while collecting arrows. He just refused to die. I was about to get serious when viper said it wasn't worth the trouble to we bounced. Annoying guy."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ed cocked and eyebrow. "Refused to die? You mean he regenerated or something?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed cocked and eyebrow. "Refused to die? You mean he regenerated or something?"



*Slams two more shots*

"No no nothing like that. He teleports, but every time he does he makes a clone of himself. I had to have killed a thousand of them but they just kept coming. Got me completely soaked in blood."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Slams two more shots*
> 
> "No no nothing like that. He teleports, but every time he does he makes a clone of himself. I had to have killed a thousand of them but they just kept coming. Got me completely soaked in blood."



"Hmm.  You happen to get a bead on his range, perhaps?  It sounds like you either have to kill him before he reacts or get out of his range and lay down a denial-of-area attack."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed cocked and eyebrow. "Refused to die? You mean he regenerated or something?"



"Did you try cutting his head off and saying "There can be only one". 
Ashley seems to be bad at making jokes.


manidk said:


> "Hmm.  You happen to get a bead on his range, perhaps?  It sounds like you either have to kill him before he reacts or get out of his range and lay down a denial-of-area attack."


"There is a cat in a box, is it alive or dead?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2014)

_So clones, eh?_ Ed downs a shot. 



manidk said:


> "Hmm.  You happen to get a bead on his range, perhaps?  It sounds like you either have to kill him before he reacts or get out of his range and lay down a denial-of-area attack."



"Either that or control where he can go so he doesn't move from a certain spot while you attack him. For instance, making the area toxic except for the part he's in so you can just shoot him down." Ed downs another shot. "That way, you ensure he can't escape while also limiting his clone number. After all, those clones would take up that precious space."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "There is a cat in a box, is it alive or dead?"



"Both."



P-X 12 said:


> "Either that or control where he can go so he doesn't move from a certain spot while you attack him For instance, making the area toxic except for the part he's in so you can just shoot him down."



"You think well, Ed."

Robert sits back and ponders several strategies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Both."



"No, dead. I sure do miss that cat. But the question had nothing to do with the cat."
Ashley ponders on his days of youth full of microwaves and kittens
"Really wish I didn't put that cat in that box."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "No, dead. I sure do miss that cat. But the question had nothing to do with the cat."
> Ashley ponders on his days of youth full of microwaves and kittens
> "Really wish I didn't put that cat in that box."



Robert scoots slightly further from Ashley.

The action felt very familiar.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Hmm.  You happen to get a bead on his range, perhaps?  It sounds like you either have to kill him before he reacts or get out of his range and lay down a denial-of-area attack."



"Nah, like I said Viper yanked the leash before I could get serious."
*another shot*


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Nah, like I said Viper yanked the leash before I could get serious."
> *another shot*



"Oh well, guess it's more interesting this way, after all."

Robert leans forward.

"So about that training...  By the way, know anything about swords?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Oh well, guess it's more interesting this way, after all."
> 
> Robert leans forward.
> 
> "So about that training...  By the way, know anything about swords?"



"Only the ole long sword" he replies grabbing his crouch enthusiastically. "Johns samurai you'd be better off asking him. Me? I use my mitts. The good old one and two. These babies never fail me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 13, 2014)

Kiel search for some people in the area to talk to,searching for knowledge about the guys in the tournament that he would fight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Oh well, guess it's more interesting this way, after all."
> 
> Robert leans forward.
> 
> ...




"What about Dorn and Quan? They say information is most of the battle after all."



Zhen Chan said:


> "Only the ole long sword" he replies grabbing his crouch enthusiastically. "Johns samurai you'd be better off asking him. Me? I use my mitts. The good old one and two. These babies never fail me."



"Sounds like my type."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Only the ole long sword" he replies grabbing his crouch enthusiastically. "Johns samurai you'd be better off asking him. Me? I use my mitts. The good old one and two. These babies never fail me."



"Eh, well, I suppose I can seek that help elsewhere.  What kind of training do you prefer, then?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Eh, well, I suppose I can seek that help elsewhere.  What kind of training do you prefer, then?"



"Well for one you are completely ignorant of the tenants of true battle." Roberts thinks he hears music for a split second before a 1 inch cube of clothing flesh and bone falls out of his sternum and  onto the table painfully.

"The fact I could do that means you wouldn't last an instant in a real fight with anybody worth a damn."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Well for one you are completely ignorant of the tenants of true battle." Roberts thinks he hears music for a split second before a 1 inch cube of clothing flesh and bone falls out of his sternum and  onto the table painfully.
> 
> "The fact I could do that means you wouldn't last an instant in a real fight with anybody worth a damn."


"Still can't fight worth damn with a sword either."
Ashley begins whistling again as if to taunt Robert.


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Well for one you are completely ignorant of the tenants of true battle." Roberts thinks he hears music for a split second before a 1 inch cube of clothing flesh and bone falls out of his sternum and  onto the table painfully.
> 
> "The fact I could do that means you wouldn't last an instant in a real fight with anybody worth a damn."



Robert grabs the cube and stuffs it back into himself.

"I know that already, else I wouldn't be bothering you with my own problems."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Still can't fight worth damn with a sword either."
> Ashley begins whistling again as if to taunt Robert.



Robert pays no mind to the taunts of the weak.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert grabs the cube and stuffs it back into himself.
> 
> "I know that already, else I wouldn't be bothering you with my own problems."
> 
> ...



"You have no Rubear. Without one that cube could easily be your heart or brain and there would be literally nothing you could do about it. Beyond that you are lacking the basic fundamentals, Zen, Sphere, Step." He reaches across the table and smacks Robert before he even realized he started moving "No zero point either apparently. My God how you even got here is a mystery."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert pays no mind to the taunts of the weak.



Ashley starts spinning his huge Bayonet on his fingers out of  boredom.


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You have no Rubear. Without one that cube could easily be your heart or brain and there would be literally nothing you could do about it. Beyond that you are lacking the basic fundamentals, Zen, Sphere, Step." He reaches across the table and smacks Robert before he even realized he started moving "No zero point either apparently. My God how you even got here is a mystery."



"A combination of dumb luck, team work, a silver tongue and being in the right place at the wrong time, I'd say.  That and the gods...  So you gonna teach me or just tell me things I already know?"

Robert pours another glass as he sees the current one is nearing emptiness.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "A combination of dumb luck, team work, a silver tongue and being in the right place at the wrong time, I'd say.  That and the gods...  So you gonna teach me or just tell me things I already know?"
> 
> Robert pours another glass as he sees the current one is nearing emptiness.



"Ugh. Like I said run it past Viper. Boss man makes the rules you know. If he says its fine Ill see if I can't drill some basics into that head of yours."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ugh. Like I said run it past Viper. Boss man makes the rules you know. If he says its fine Ill see if I can't drill some basics into that head of yours."



Robert turns around to Viper, who should've still been close and within earshot.

"So, whaddya say?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You have no Rubear. Without one that cube could easily be your heart or brain and there would be literally nothing you could do about it. Beyond that you are lacking the basic fundamentals, Zen, Sphere, Step." He reaches across the table and smacks Robert before he even realized he started moving "No zero point either apparently. My God how you even got here is a mystery."


"Mind telling me what those things are please?"
Ashley pulls out a medium sized bottle of 100% liquor then plops it in front of Terrigon
"A little more drink never hurts right?"


manidk said:


> "A combination of dumb luck, team work, a silver tongue and being in the right place at the wrong time, I'd say.  That and the gods...  So you gonna teach me or just tell me things I already know?"
> 
> Robert pours another glass as he sees the current one is nearing emptiness.



Robert hears two plops and finds two heal grapes in the glass along with his drink.
Ashley is munching on a few grapes right now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert turns around to Viper, who should've still been close and within earshot.
> 
> "So, whaddya say?"



Viper sat smiling with a foot long needle that would have given any child nightmares balanced unmovingly on his index finger.


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert hears two plops and finds two heal grapes in the glass along with his drink.
> Ashley is munching on a few grapes right now.



"Grapes with Rum?  Plebeian."



Zhen Chan said:


> Viper sat smiling with a foot long needle that would have given any child nightmares balanced unmovingly on his index finger.



"That's disturbing, but it doesn't quite answer my question."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Mind telling me what those things are please?"
> Ashley pulls out a medium sized bottle of 100% liquor then plops it in front of Terrigon
> "A little more drink never hurts right?"
> .




Tetragon looks to Viper who simply smiles. "Well basically. Sphere is how you find, Zen is how you avoid being found, step is how you travel fast, and zero point is how you react fast. The basics. Rubear is a technique that prevents people from doing bad things to your insides. It isn't uncommon for a fighter to spend 30-50% of their shinsoo on maintaining a strong one." 

"So things like this don't happen"  Viper adds as the blade of a pairing knife emerges bloodily from Ashley's right nipple


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "That's disturbing, but it doesn't quite answer my question."



"The question is unanswered because my question is unanswered. In case you are a bit dense the implied question is what is in it for me."


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tetragon looks to Viper who simply smiles. "Well basically. Sphere is how you find, Zen is how you avoid being found, step is how you travel fast, and zero point is how you react fast. The basics. Rubear is a technique that prevents people from doing bad things to your insides. It isn't uncommon for a fighter to spend 30-50% of their shinsoo on maintaining a strong one."



Robert hears bits of this as he interacts with Viper.



Zhen Chan said:


> "The question is unanswered because my question is unanswered. In case you are a bit dense the implied question is what is in it for me."



Robert points to Bang.

"You can have him forever."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert hears bits of this as he interacts with Viper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I don't want the idiot. What else you got?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 13, 2014)

The tentacle on Robert's shoulder begins vibrating loudly, "Mister, thats not how you threaten someone"


----------



## manidk (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I don't want the idiot. What else you got?"



"Hmm...  Do you indulge in the reefer?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tetragon looks to Viper who simply smiles. "Well basically. Sphere is how you find, Zen is how you avoid being found, step is how you travel fast, and zero point is how you react fast. The basics. Rubear is a technique that prevents people from doing bad things to your insides. It isn't uncommon for a fighter to spend 30-50% of their shinsoo on maintaining a strong one."
> 
> "So things like this don't happen"  Viper adds as the blade of a pairing knife emerges bloodily from Ashley's right nipple



Pervert.
Ashley removes the pairing knife eats some grapes, makes sure it isn't his nipple first and then heals.
"Okay, I get all those other things easily enough even though I'm not all that great at them.
Rubear though, you'll have to explain that one. It's a internal barrier of some kind right? A barrier made of shinso that blocks attacks?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pervert.
> Ashley removes the pairing knife eats some grapes, makes sure it isn't his nipple first and then heals.
> "Okay, I get all those other things easily enough even though I'm not all that great at them.
> Rubear though, you'll have to explain that one. It's a internal barrier of some kind right? A barrier made of shinso that blocks attacks?"



"First you need to master Zen and Sphere so you find your 'Self' once you have that you expend energy to maintain your 'Self'. This is called a Rubear. If your 'Self' is not accurate or you don't expend enough energy on it then things can happen, like someone lighting a fire in your skull, or say... Creating a 300 foot sword inside your body and exploding you like a pi?ata filled with jdams"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiel start studying his cells know with the blood oath trying to understand what he can now develop with that,he would have to know about it to get stronger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "First you need to master Zen and Sphere so you find your 'Self' once you have that you expend energy to maintain your 'Self'. This is called a Rubear. If your 'Self' is not accurate or you don't expend enough energy on it then things can happen, like someone lighting a fire in your skull, or say... Creating a 300 foot sword inside your body and exploding you like a pi?ata filled with jdams"



"My 'Self '?"
Is that what he wanted? To actually find himself?
"Would that change my way of thinking, my mental state?"
Ashley clinched his fists slightly then releases 
He walks over to Terrigon and begins gently putting down all the bottles he has, by the time he finishes there is a pile of assorted Alcohol some home made, most of the rest strong. Apparently Ashley was a bit of a booze hound himself.
"... Sorry for glaring at the sword."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Hmm...  Do you indulge in the reefer?"



"Can't say I do. Tell you what. Become my servant for a year and a day and I'll make sure you don't get an arm teleported into your skull when the bell rings in two weeks."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Ashley walks over and meditates by himself and tries Sphere while waiting on everyone to get their business done. Similar to that time he tried to sense Vers in that dust storm full of shinso. He wants to know what he'll be able to see if he really tries


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Can't say I do. Tell you what. Become my servant for a year and a day and I'll make sure you don't get an arm teleported into your skull when the bell rings in two weeks."



Robert sighs.

"How about something a little different?  which of my teammates have you already brought under your servitude?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert sighs.
> 
> "How about something a little different?  which of my teammates have you already brought under your servitude?"



"For someone facing imminent death you are oftly blaise. Makes me wonder why hous bothering. Anywho I have brought Ashley, kiel and Alice under the loving shelter of my parental wing, where they shall be nourished and protected until such a time I see fit to push them from the nest."


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "For someone facing imminent death you are oftly blaise. Makes me wonder why hous bothering. Anywho I have brought Ashley, kiel and Alice under the loving shelter of my parental wing, where they shall be nourished and protected until such a time I see fit to push them from the nest."



"Can't really be helped, I've always been this way, my apologies.  How about increasing each of my underling's sentences by four months and 8 hours?"

"Failing that, I suppose I can take your original offer."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

"Your underlings? You must be mistaken. I only see my underlings here."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Can't really be helped, I've always been this way, my apologies.  How about increasing each of my underling's sentences by four months and 8 hours?"
> 
> "Failing that, I suppose I can take your original offer."





Zhen Chan said:


> "Your underlings? You must be mistaken. I only see my underlings here."



"*They deserve each other*"

 Alystor mutters silently then walks up to the intoxicated Terragon "*Mister, are you a servant of Boss too?*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*They deserve each other*"
> 
> Alystor mutters silently then walks up to the intoxicated Terragon "*Mister, are you a servant of Boss too?*"



"Yup, been friends since we were little. I was literally born to be his bodyguard. My family is one of many that serves under the Great House of Genus."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Yup, been friends since we were little. I was literally born to be his bodyguard. My family is one of many that serves under the Great House of Genus."



*"Eh, he's that important, Is he the Prince of your kingdom or something?*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *"Eh, he's that important, Is he the Prince of your kingdom or something?*"



"House Genus is one of the oldest and most entrenched Royal Houses. Viper's Mother is the same woman who bore the Emperor's Twins, Ceasar and Alexander. So yeah, he's kinda important."


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Your underlings? You must be mistaken. I only see my underlings here."



"For now, yes.  it would be my honor to make my last act as their leader be extending their introduction to royalty."  Robert sheds a tear "I feel like a mother bird watching her babies fly for the first time..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiel looks to robert and think "Thats really unexpect,i wonder if i'm included in this all" and then he returns to absorb more and more mass with his anorexic body.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "House Genus is one of the oldest and most entrenched Royal Houses. Viper's Mother is the same woman who bore the Emperor's Twins, Ceasar and Alexander. So yeah, he's kinda important."



"*Then he's a member of the royal family?! You guys must be on some super-important-secret mission to risk his life coming here; him dying would be REALLY bad, wouldn't it?*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Then he's a member of the royal family?! You guys must be on some super-important-secret mission to risk his life coming here; him dying would be REALLY bad, wouldn't it?*"



Tetragon shrugs, "Viper does what he wants. He is very stubborn that way. Now if you'll excuse me." Terragon stands "I see a busty wench whose cookies need crumbling."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Alystor looks in the direction of said busty wench

"*Kay thanks but I wouldn't touch her though. I hear adults get burns in some places after doing stuff with infected people.*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

_House Genus, eh? Wouldn't have expected someone that high up would be here._

Ed walks up to Viper and holds out his arm. "Fine. If I and Robert, or at least Robert, get training from Terrigon, I'll join that little club. But we both get training for this tournament from someone in your group even if he says no. Is that satisfactory?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _House Genus, eh? Wouldn't have expected someone that high up would be here._
> 
> Ed walks up to Viper and holds out his arm. "Fine. If I and Robert, or at least Robert, get training from Terrigon, I'll join that little club. But we both get training for this tournament from someone in your group even if he says no. Is that satisfactory?"



"Everybody got a one for one deal. What makes you so special you think you can get a two for one hmm?" Viper steeples his fingers, "No I think not. However... If you were my concubine I might feel inclined to acquiesce to your request." His red eyes shine brightly like a surgeons scalpel. "I assure you this is a one time deal. Non negotiable."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

A tentacle vibrates unseen from Ed's back, perched atop one of the holsters for his many weapons

"I gladly accept." Ed's voice responds.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A tentacle vibrates unseen from Ed's back, perched atop one of the holsters for his many weapons
> 
> "I gladly accept." Ed's voice responds.



Ignoring that voice in his head...

_Damn. Knew I went for too much._ Ed considers his options, and, unfortunately, this one seemed to be the one with the most benefits and less...well, dying. 

_The things I do for this damn team..._

"Allright, fuck it fine. I don't really have much of a choice now, do I?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ignoring that voice in his head...
> 
> _Damn. Knew I went for too much._ Ed considers his options, and, unfortunately, this one seemed to be the one with the most benefits and less...well, dying.
> 
> ...





"Excellent."

*womwomwomw light*

"Training starts tomorrow. Your coming with me though." Viper announces as he grabs a handful of hair and drags him upstairs


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

"*Have fun being a Cucumber, Ed.*" ALystor waves goodbye at the man being dragged off by an ecstatic noble


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

The tentacle stays in order to probe for weaknesses


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

-cease posting for montages-


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 1

Ed limps stiff legged down to the assembled group. Terragon and magni are there waiting patiently.
Ed stares daggers at Robert
"So di-" Robert never got to finish as a drop kick slammed into the side of his head 
"QUIET MAGGOT!" Terragon yells at him, while standing over him. "So today is the first day of training and I must evaluate you marshmallows imitating men. I don't have time for a bunch of scientific bullshit so just attack me all at once."
-----*15 seconds later*--------
"Ugh. Get up I didn't even hit you pussies that hard. We have a long way to go. Magni your up." Terragon walked off scratching his groin worringly

*clears throat* "Ok so today is basic sensory training. Sphere will enable you to detect things too far off to see or hear, or things you normally wouldn't. Just imaging your shinshoo as an aerosol or a mist. Let it creep from your body and suspended its self in the air. The further you can maintain this the better off you are. My range is limited to about 100m but there are people who's sphere extends dozens of miles from their person. Get up and try it."

-------------------------------------------

"And then relax your core. Let your energy flow freely like the sweat on your brow." Says John aloud
Wrasse copies, watching intensely
"Breathe deeply, in and out. In and out."

---------------------------------------------

"Rise child, today your training begins. If I am going to make you stronger I must first know the limits of your strange body. Come at me."
*10 minutes of artful beating later*
"I see, such interesting properties. Pull yourself together. We have much to discuss." Jace says to the Mika puddle


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 2

"To know the Zen technique is to know inner peace." Explains John " You must quell your inner storm and strip yourself of emotion, becoming as blank as the sky after a storm."

Wrasse nods contemplatively
-----------------------------

"There are two primary Zen techniques, Seal and Obfuscate. With seal you trap all of your shinsoo inside of your body, preventing emissions of any sort and become like a knife through water. With Obfuscate you do the opposite, forcefullying expelling all your shinshoo over as wide an area as possible, becoming lost in the sensory haze." Magni dictates expertly

----------------

"Both techniques have their uses and risks. Seal for example prevents you from ususing sphere, effectively blinding yourself beyond your own immediate sensory abilities. However Obfuscate makes you vulnerable to direct attack as your reduced shinshoo stores reduce your defensive capabilies. Observe."

Mika watches. Closely as Jace disappears from sight... No wait.. He was still standing right in front of her. Why was it so hard to recognize that? It was like her mind was bored and didn't want to focus on him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Days 3 - 5

"Body strengthening time my little birdies don't worry it won't be that hard." Smiles Viper
---Suuuuuuure--
"For the next 64 hours you will do 1 finger vertical pushups on these needles. Makes sure to keep up your shinsoo on your finger tip, these needles have been coated with a special venom." He begins to walk away. "Oh yeah I almost forgot, you will be doing it while supporting these 5000 ton weights."
------------------------------------------------------------
 "Hold this ball above your head. Over the course of the next few days it will continuously absorb your shinshoo until it becomes so monstrously heavy you must drop it or die. Good luck."

Jace leaps to the top of nearby mountain. Mika could no longer see him but she could feel his gaze piercing the clouds

----------------------------------
"And now begins the endless Kata 100 moves performed in an endless loop. Ever repeating faster and faster each cycle until yours arms can no longer function. Begin!" Commands John


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Days 6-8

"Stepping is easy, easy easy easy. Simply strengthen the shinsoo in your feet and legs while simultaneously projecting it like a wedge in the direction you want to go. Its so easy in fact we've decided to combo it with your zero point training," explains Terragon he whistles shrilly. A familat face walks up

"Dodge Ripper for the next three days. Failing to do so will result in maiming or death. You have a 5 second headstart. Ripper, HAVE A BLAST!"



------------------------------------------------------
"Wrasse, I challenge you to 100,000 consecutive Sundome Iai Duels!"

------------------------------------------------

Jace sets down a tremendous sack of tiny pebbles. "Chase down everyone before they hit the group." He commanded before loosing a handful like buckshot into the air. Before Mika hand even left he was already cocking back another handful


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Days 9 -11

"You maggots still alive? Good. Today is tactical awareness training." Tetragon chided.
Music began to play as the world begans to separate and spin in counter concentric circles
"Let's begin"

---------------------------------------

"I have hidden 1000  numbered messages in the mountains, on walls, ceiling, and under stones. Find them all and recite them to be in correct order." Declares John. Wrasse nods and steps into the mountainside

-------------------------------------

"On each arrow is written a message.All of them are false save for one. When you can tell me the correct message I will move one step closer and we will begin again." Jace informs mikata from 10 paces away. "Don't move." He picks up a bundles of no less than a thousand arrows and hurls them at her


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 12-14

"Looks like my birdies made it to the final phase of boot camp. I'm so proud." Viper wipes away a tear. "Time to put everything you've learned together. Your life will literally depend on your maintaining your rubearbat all times, so if while we fight it wavers for an instant I won't hesitate to..." He fades off as a tree of blades erupts violently from the ground

"So let's begin."
-------------------------------------

"It is time for my student to prove herself against a powerful foe,." Jace tells John
"Yes I agree" John replies

They bow to each other and swap Wrasse and Mika

"I will see you in 3 days girl. Do my name no shame."
"Stay strong Wrasse, you can overcome all obstacles before you.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Bang Days 1-14

"Shit shit shit... What do I do... Oh I know. PUSHUPS! SIT-UPS! SQUATS!"
-montage over-


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Upon completing his training, Alys found himself unbearably and unimaginably _bored_.

"*Booooring....I want to go ask Snakey about his super-mission; he took Mister Ed into his room again. Wonder what they play with in there.*" Alystor ventures upstairs quietly in search of Viper and Ed


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bang Days 1-14
> 
> "Shit shit shit... What do I do... Oh I know. PUSHUPS! SIT-UPS! SQUATS!"
> -montage over-



-The End of Day 14-

Mikata slowly approaches Bang, looking nervous


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

"thats was pretty intense,i guess tomorrow is the day to see if what we did was for something" Kiel yawn while train his emotional state to fight without his weapons


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 14, 2014)

Wrasse bowed to John. "Thank you, Master John. I will not forget all that you have done for me. Nor will I forget the promise I made you."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> -The End of Day 14-
> 
> Mikata slowly approaches Bang, looking nervous



"What's wrong Mika-Chan?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "What's wrong Mika-Chan?"



Mikata looks back over her shoulder nervously, eyes shifting as if looking around for a possible threat.

"Umm...Mister Bang...You didnt get a chance to train with the other Misters, did you...?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata looks back over her shoulder nervously, eyes shifting as if looking around for a possible threat.
> 
> "Umm...Mister Bang...You didnt get a chance to train with the other Misters, did you...?"



"Nah, I didn't."

"Did you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Upon completing his training, Alys found himself unbearably and unimaginably _bored_.
> 
> "*Booooring....I want to go ask Snakey about his super-mission; he took Mister Ed into his room again. Wonder what they play with in there.*" Alystor ventures upstairs quietly in search of Viper and Ed


Alys feels a tug on his collar before he got anywhere near them
"Alystor... don't go looking for trouble. If you're bored we'll get something to eat. Like ice cream."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Nah, I didn't."
> 
> "Did you?"



Mikata nods slightly, so that only Bang can see her do so


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Alys feels a tug on his collar before he got anywhere near them
> "Alystor... don't go looking for trouble. If you're bored we'll get something to eat. Like ice cream."



"*B-but secrets and what if they're doing something fun.....like special training?*" Alystor said whining before giving up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*B-but secrets and what if they're doing something fun.....like special training?*" Alystor said whining before giving up



"Now now, I'll tell you what they are doing when you get older. I'll tell you it isn't special training though. "
Wonder if Ed enjoys it, he seemed to go willingly near the end of week 2.
Wait why am I thinking of that? Disgusting.
Ashley picks up Alystor and has him ride on his shoulders
"We're going to the kitchen here, what do you want to eat?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

New ranks

Robert- C5
Mika- C5
Ed - C6
Wrasse- C5
Kiel - C6
Ashley- C7
Alice -C7




























Bang: E1


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Now now, I'll tell you what they are doing when you get older. I'll tell you isn't special training though. "
> Wonder if Ed enjoys it, he seemed to go willingly near the end of week 2.
> Wait why am I thinking of that? Disgusting.
> Ashley picks up Alystor and has him ride on his shoulders
> "We're going to the kitchen here, what do you want to eat?"



"*I'm not really picky with food, got any more of that trail mix.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*I'm not really picky with food, got any more of that trail mix.*"



"... We'll see."
Ashley arrives in the kitchen with Alystor then looks at the food selection.
"Wonder if they actually do have icecream here."
He then sets Alystor down and looks around to see if anyone  else is around.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiel now fully recovered from the encounter with the two sins he talk with Alystor "You're bored? what you wanna do?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods slightly, so that only Bang can see her do so



Bang sees her nod. "That's great. Learn anything new?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang sees her nod. "That's great. Learn anything new?"



Mikata nods again, holding out an arm with an extraneous tentacle wrapped around it.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel now fully recovered from the encounter with the two sins he talk with Alystor "You're bored? what you wanna do?"



"*A story sounds nice. Ash was talking about this Takime person; Tell me about all your other friends, what are they like?*"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods again, holding out an arm with an extraneous tentacle wrapped around it.



"Awesome, Mikata. I Hope  you've gotten really strong."

"Anyway, do you know where I can drop out of this tourney? I only came with you guys to have fun and I've had my share."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*A story sounds nice. Ash was talking about this Takime person; Tell me about all your other friends, what are they like?*"



"She was a good friend of ours." Ed started, walking towards the others. "She was also a part of the Rider Clan. She had the ability to use a strange force called magic, and was the second strongest of us up until the trials." Ed sits down. "She wasn't exactly normal, but then again, normal doesn't seem to exist here. She had quite a few different personalities, one with a bad temper, one air-headed, one a bit over-sensitive, and one that wasn't exactly picky when it came to sexual partners. The White personality, however, was strange," Ed said while trailing off slightly. "She seemed to have a thing for Urek for some ungodly reason. Either for his power or to get something from him, either way it doesn't matter. That little connection lead to her end."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Awesome, Mikata. I Hope  you've gotten really strong."
> 
> "Anyway, do you know where I can drop out of this tourney? I only came with you guys to have fun and I've had my share."



Mikata lowers her arm, her expression downcast.

"Mi-I see...So Mister Bangs not going to be with us anymore?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata lowers her arm, her expression downcast.
> 
> "Mi-I see...So Mister Bangs not going to be with us anymore?"



"Sorry, I won't be."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "She was a good friend of ours." Ed started, walking towards the others. "She was also a part of the Rider Clan. She had the ability to use a strange force called magic, and was the second strongest of us up until the trials." Ed sits down. "She wasn't exactly normal, but then again, normal doesn't seem to exist here. She had quite a few different personalities, one angry, one air-headed, one a bit sensitive, and one that was a massive whore. The White personality, however, was strange," Ed said while trailing off slightly. "She seemed to have a thing for Urek for some ungodly reason. Either for his power or to get something from him, either way it doesn't matter. That little connection lead to her end."



"*A rider? Cool, my folks used to tell me about their meetings with the Rider clan, never met one in person though; sad she died. That Urek is a bad guy - gonna make him pay. Did you lose any other friends?*"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*A story sounds nice. Ash was talking about this Takime person; Tell me about all your other friends, what are they like?*"





P-X 12 said:


> "She was a good friend of ours." Ed started, walking towards the others. "She was also a part of the Rider Clan. She had the ability to use a strange force called magic, and was the second strongest of us up until the trials." Ed sits down. "She wasn't exactly normal, but then again, normal doesn't seem to exist here. She had quite a few different personalities, one angry, one air-headed, one a bit sensitive, and one that was a massive whore. The White personality, however, was strange," Ed said while trailing off slightly. "She seemed to have a thing for Urek for some ungodly reason. Either for his power or to get something from him, either way it doesn't matter. That little connection lead to her end."



"Yeah" Kiel continued "She saved Urek from his death and when he wake up he killed her out of the blue she didn't even saw what killed her,we couldn't do nothing" Kiel think "Theres was also that man GS he was a manic with fire,always ploting something he set me on fire one of those times,and he was always doing puns and using cool shades,though he died by his own power"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Sorry, I won't be."



"...I see..."

A tentacle erupts from the earth, burrowing into Bang's chest.

"Don't worry, Mister Bang! With HOPE and LOVE you'll be HAPPY inside me! Tee hee!"

The appendage shudders for a bit, then flexes, splitting open Bang's ribcage with an audible cracking sound.

The slime tightens around something, then drags out something. With Mikata's training, she had been able to sense and then grab hold of it. 

Bang's Shinsoo spirit. The source of his power and superior Shinsoo control.

"I'll definitely make good use of it, Mister Bang! Don't you worry!"

Another tentacle snakes out, grabbing his bracelet and depositing it to join the rest of her inventory.

The blue orb of glowing shinsoo pulses angrily, before being smothered entirely by the purple substance of Mikata's being, and is dragged into her. The pulsing quickens, becoming a series of rapid flashes before subsiding and bent to her will.

"Mister was right! Having a soul really _is_ useful!"

She gives one more look to her surroundings, looking away from Bang's remains as her tentacle moves around within his body, crushing his organs. Finding no witnesses save one, she turns and waves at him, her mission accomplished.

Her training complete.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "She was a good friend of ours." Ed started, walking towards the others. "She was also a part of the Rider Clan. She had the ability to use a strange force called magic, and was the second strongest of us up until the trials." Ed sits down. "She wasn't exactly normal, but then again, normal doesn't seem to exist here. She had quite a few different personalities, one angry, one air-headed, one a bit sensitive, and one that was a massive whore. The White personality, however, was strange," Ed said while trailing off slightly. "She seemed to have a thing for Urek for some ungodly reason. Either for his power or to get something from him, either way it doesn't matter. That little connection lead to her end."



"Some seek death  in certain ways Ed. Speaking of Takime...
 How is that 'special training going'?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "...I see..."
> 
> A tentacle erupts from the earth, burrowing into Bang's chest.
> 
> ...


WHO THE FUCK'RE YOU?


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> WHO THE FUCK'RE YOU?



The voice is drowned out by the Choruses of *HOPE*


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Some seek death  in certain ways Ed. Speaking of Takime...
> How is that 'special training going'?"



A burning sensation started going off in the back of Ed's skull. It may or may not have been restrained blood-lust. 

"Strangely enough, not nearly as bad as I thought. Certainly easier than having to deal with Ripper." Ed takes a swig from his flask. "So, where's Mika and Robert? Glued to each other I presume?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> A burning sensation started going off in the back of Ed's skull. It may or may not have been restrained blood-lust.
> 
> "Strangely enough, not nearly as bad as I thought. Certainly easier than having to deal with Ripper." Ed takes a swig from his flask. "So, where's Mika and Robert? Glued to each other I presume?"



"I'm just teasing you a bit. You're a part of the team a friend after all. Never thought two weeks would ever feel that long."
Ashley pauses
"We could try feeling for them. I don't know Robert seems distant lately and Mikata seems to be acting odd herself. Not that she ever isn't."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

"*I saw Mr Bang yesterday doing sit ups. I checked his energy level and he barely improved.*" Alystor said sadly


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Yeah" Kiel continued "She saved Urek from his death and when he wake up he killed her out of the blue she didn't even saw what killed her,we couldn't do nothing" Kiel think "Theres was also that man GS he was a manic with fire,always ploting something he set me on fire one of those times,and he was always doing puns and using cool shades,though he died by his own power"



*"Wait, GB? As in the hero of The Pitts,  The Gas Bill?"*


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm just teasing you a bit. You're a part of the team a friend after all. Never thought two weeks would ever feel that long."
> Ashley pauses
> "We could try feeling for them. I don't know Robert seems distant lately and Mikata seems to be acting odd herself. Not that she ever isn't."



"Eh, just give them time. They should be able to get past this." Ed got up from his place. "Now, if you'll excuse me," Ed said as he grabbed some of the teams funds, "I'm gonna look for something in the town. Give my regards to the smurf when he gets here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Eh, just give them time. They should be able to get past this." Ed got up from his place. "Now, if you'll excuse me," Ed said as he grabbed some of the teams funds, "I'm gonna look for something in the town."



Ashley follows behind
"Think I'll come as well. Alys how about you?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The voice is drowned out by the Choruses of *HOPE*



Just because the voice was not heard doesn't mean nothing was there.

"Not gonna answer me,eh. Well its not like I can even live in the body of someone who is not a descendent of the mugenshi clan" Says the spirit as it was going to dissipate into nothing soon.

"But let me give you a little gift before I go."

The spirit completely seals up mikata's Shinsoo and she is unable to use her Shinsoo or even feel it in the slightest from that point on.

The spirit laughs as it dies.

Because the spirit died, there was virtually almost no way to undo the sealing of her shinsoo. And any failed attempts to undo the seal would result in the person who's failed to have their shinsoo sealed, just as Mikata's.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Just because the voice was not heard doesn't mean nothing was there.
> 
> "Not gonna answer me,eh. Well its not like I can even live in the body of someone who is not a descendent of the mugenshi clan" Says the spirit as it was going to dissipate into nothing soon.
> 
> ...



Mikata's soul simply reaches into the spirits remains, and then applying its own unique physiology and knowledge of its own soul, replicates it to perfection.

Mikata's Shinsoo spirit then proceeds to undo the seal itself, having been recreated from the previous spirit.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley follows behind
> "Think I'll come as well. Alys how about you?"



"*kay.*" Alystor follows after Ashley and Ed, the latter who seems to be limping for  some inexplicable reason

"*Mister Ed, is there something wrong with your leg?*"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *"Wait, GB? As in the hero of The Pitts,  The Gas Bill?"*



"Yeah we were teammates that time,when he died Robert though it was my fault because i was  near him,he was a cool guy though he was malicious as hell."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata's soul simply reaches into the spirits remains, and then applying its own unique physiology and knowledge of its own soul, replicates it to perfection.
> 
> Mikata's Shinsoo spirit then proceeds to undo the seal itself, having been recreated from the previous spirit.



Mikatas soul fails. There were no remains to copy. Her shinsoo continues to be sealed.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Yeah we were teammates that time,when he died Robert though it was my fault because i was  near him,he was a cool guy though he was malicious as hell."



"*Gas Bill was a bad guy? I read stories of him avenging the pitts from the clutches of the Villainous Lord Silver. He's a legend but that means so are you guys. Why aren't there stories about you?*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata's soul simply reaches into the spirits remains, and then applying its own unique physiology and knowledge of its own soul, replicates it to perfection.
> 
> Mikata's Shinsoo spirit then proceeds to undo the seal itself, having been recreated from the previous spirit.





JoJo said:


> Mikatas soul fails. There were no remains to copy. Her shinsoo continues to be sealed.



Due to the unique nature of bang's shinshoo spirit mikata fails  to replicate it and it disperses into the ether leaving nothing in its wake but the faint tastes of sour grapes


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Robert meditates in a corner somewhere, feeling out his new power.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Due to the unique nature of bang's shinshoo spirit mikata fails  to replicate it and it disperses into the ether leaving nothing in its wake but the faint tastes of sour grapes



Mikata frowns, the dissipation of the spirit taking away all signs of its attempt to seal her shinsoo with it, along with her chances of replicating its abilities for her own ends.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

_I've got the strangest feeling, something hilariously funny is going on_

Alystor uses his right eye to trace the town for interesting things.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

The city was bulging with life as today was the day of first match of the tournament. Streams hung from every building, whores and merchants sold their wares on every street corner. Drunken revelry and street fights were common place. Money was being made and lost hand over fist, mostly by bookies with odds so crooked it was impossible for them to lose money no matter how much people bet.

The sun was high in the sky when the first bell tolled, signaling the fighters to come to the arena


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

Mikata heard the bell, enhanced her body with Shinsoo, and made a mad dash for the arena


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 14, 2014)

Wrasse walked to the arena alongside John. Shaking hands with his Master, Wrasse said "I wish you luck, Samurai John. I hope to see you again, perhaps as a fellow Great One." He walked onward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The city was bulging with life as today was the day of first match of the tournament. Streams hung from every building, whores and merchants sold their wares on every street corner. Drunken revelry and street fights were common place. Money was being made and lost hand over fist, mostly by bookies with odds so crooked it was impossible for them to lose money no matter how much people bet.
> 
> The sun was high in the sky when the first bell tolled, signaling the fighters to come to the arena



"Guess that's us. Follow Alys."
Ashley starts going towards the arena.


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Robert appears at the entrance alongside his team.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Guess that's us. Follow Alys."
> Ashley starts going towards the arena.



"*Okay*" Alystor follows after Ashley with 'Step'

_Wonder where Mister Bang went. Maybe he gave up and left_

They immediately arrive at the arena


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

_I should probably change my look in case Urek or someone else recognizes me or my outfit. That and I should just let this old suit rest._

"Yeah, you guys go ahead, I'll be with you shortly," Ed says as he walks into a clothing store. Ed peruses their wares until he finds a read and black coat with pants and boots. It seemed to have holsters on it as well. _Guess I could go for this,_ Ed thought. "Hey, how much for one of these?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiel appears at the entrace with his body already enchanced for a battle "well then."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

The companions enter the arena and are greeted by a splendid sight



The contestants naturally file into the middle. A hole in space screams opens and Carrion emerges.

"First things first. Congratulations to everyone who has arrived here at the third trial. To have come this far you must have exemplified the virtues of strength and courage. Additionally due to the last minute loss of a contestant we have elected to fill his position with a runner up rather than have annodd number of fights. Come out Silk the Shocker!"



"Now onto the rules there will be four ways to win in the first round, every round after that one way will be removed. The ways are as follows 1. Kill your opponent 2. Render you opponent unconscious or otherwise unable to continue 3. Cause your opponent to verbally submit 4. Pull the chain located on your opponents side of the arena, thus disqualifing them.

These are your weapons of battle as I have presented them. Destroying your own chain will result in instant disqualification. Now go to the rooms provided as marked by the signs, the battles will begin with A block."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 14, 2014)

Wrasse headed over to the D Block room, and then searched for a way to watch the rest of the matches.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse headed over to the D Block room, and then searched for a way to watch the rest of the matches.



Wrasse heads to his personal room and finds a mini fridge, a sauna, a big screen TV and a large bed


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiel goes to C block and wait for his time while watching the matches


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

"*Well this is goodbye guys and try not to die.*" Alystor says sadly as he mimics Wrasse's actions.


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Robert plops down on his bed and flips through channels on the t.v., grabbing a sandwich and beer from the fridge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Ashley goes to Group B along with Viper,Ed, and Terragon.
He decides  to watch the matches.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ed, in his new suit, walks into the B Block Room.

He prepares a crystal and fashions a sword from it. "It'll have to do for now," he says to himself, as he watches the festivities.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Alystor having no need for a television  watches the Block A fights to measure the combatant's power levels and whether his eye would react to them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed, in his new suit, walks into the B Block Room.
> 
> He prepares a crystal and fashions a sword from it. "It'll have to do for now," he says to himself, as he watches the festivities.



Ashley decides to work on something while watching the matches and asks Ed something.
"Hey Ed I need to borrow a couple things to make something."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

"What do you need?" Ed says, watching the monitor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "What do you need?" Ed says, watching the monitor.



Ashley points at the sword
"Just a bit for a special surprise."


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Robert finds the channel the fights will be featured on and tunes in, turning up the volume.

Grabbing another beer, he occupies himself with building a pillow fort until the fights start.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ed pulls out 2 pieces of it and reforms it. 

He starts making more ammo as well as a sheath for his sword with one and hands Ash the other.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed pulls out 2 pieces of it and reforms it.
> 
> He starts making more ammo as well as a sheath for his sword with one and hands Ash the other.



"Hope it works as intended."
Ashley grins and goes to his own personal room doing god knows what


manidk said:


> Robert finds the channel the fights will be featured on and tunes in, turning up the volume.
> 
> Grabbing another beer, he occupies himself with building a pillow fort until the fights start.



Robert hears a shimmering like laughter from his bag.
Something is laughing at Robert


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert hears a shimmering like laughter from his bag.
> Something is laughing at Robert



Robert is used to this, but investigates nonetheless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert is used to this, but investigates nonetheless.



It's Takime's needle, the needle speaks in a hum.
"What kind of loser builds a pillow fort for himself before a massive tournament."


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's Takime's needle, the needle speaks in a hum.
> "What kind of loser builds a pillow fort for himself before a massive tournament."



"Oh, it's you.  If you must know, it's the kind of loser who is trying to do anything he can to occupy himself."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiel sits watching what would start there "I feel somewhat alone"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Oh, it's you.  If you must know, it's the kind of loser who is trying to do anything he can to occupy himself."


The humming echos in his mind
"Then use me idiot, sew with me <3 
Sew with me until you can do it without thinking. Then do it some more. MORE. THEN MORE!~"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 14, 2014)

Mikata spots Jace on her way to A blocks waiting area

"Ah! Master! Sorry, you were right, my idea didnt work..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ed decides to attempt to numb his boredom with physical activity. He balances on one hand and eventually one finger as he balances on that finger, all the while observing his adversaries and thinking of strategies. 
_Alright, so which one of these guys is my opponent?_


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The humming echos in his mind
> "Then use me idiot, sew with me <3
> Sew with me until you can do it without thinking. Then do it some more. MORE. THEN MORE!~"



Robert sighs, exasperated.

"Maybe later, I'm quite busy currently."

Robert continues building the pillow fort.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

Group A match 1

"Hailing from parts unknown, the man who has crossed the Arusian alps and Eruidi Sea to be here. Introducing The Emerald Knight!"

The Emerald Knight (C4)walks into the light of the cheer to the cheers of tens of thousands. Women and men screaming in adoration.

[Youtube]7Wt6XlVob_E[/youtube]

"The Eldest student of Gi Wan Lin, the 6peat contender, The Dragon of Bei Phong, Jace Yung!"

Jace calms walks out. Not acknowledging the screams of the crowd.

[Youtube]GMnbipHn9ZE[/youtube]

"I have come a long way to kill you." Threatens the Emerald Knight
"Most do" Replies Jace "Shame you too will have to leave disappointed."

"FIGHTERS READY! BEGIN!"

The fight begins in a rush as TEK rushes Jace, sword and dagger drawn. They to get her as Jace blocks every one of the tens of thousands of blows bare handed with only his left. His right is tucked firmly behind his back. "Is that all? I am disappointed." TEK leaps backwrds and begins to sparkle green "Merely the appetizers!"

TEK fires some wave of sparkling green energy from his body which Jace gracefully dodges. The ground where he just stood was now solid emerald "Interesting." He mused, taking his eyes off TEK for the breifest of moments. TEK seized the opportunity and sealed his shinshoo,  dashing off at an oblique angle to flank Jace. As Jac returned his eyes to TEKs previous location TEK pounced, attempting to drive his sword into the base of Jaces skull. Jace catches the strike between two fingers and turns rapidly, round house kicking TEK in the face and sending him crashing into the wall, shaking the arena.

TEK recovers quickly and dashes around the arena in a series of feints before striking the ground and spraying Jace with stones and gravel. TEK attacks thought that screen to debris with another sparkling energy blast. Jace wipes his hand cross, deflecting the energy harmlessly aside. 

"You are very skilled. You should give up in trying to kill me and instead join me. I can train you. Elevate you to the next level. You have a bright future ahead of you, i-"
"I WILL NEVER JOIN YOU SCUM! AS A STUDENT OF MALDOVA IT IS MY DUTY TO KILL YOU AND DESTROY ALL YOU HAVE WROUGHT!"

 A change comes over Jace. "Maldova you say? Then come."


TEK sheathed his weapons and drew a flute. "I will destroy you with the ultimate tech aynrunfgunum!"

Jace was suddenly behind him, holding the top half of his helmet, and in it his skull. "I am not impressed."
Jace crushes the skull in his grasp before turning and kicking the corpse, resulting in something akin to putting dynamite in a tin of red jello.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Mikata jumps up in the air excitedly

"MASTERS AMAZING!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 15, 2014)

At the swift handling of The Emerald Knight, Alystor's cursed eye twitched momentarily at Jace's form but not enough to cause immediate alarm

"*...I'm seriously screwed.*"


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Robert watches the end of the battle from within his pillow fort.

"Damn, wonder what the story is there..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert watches the end of the battle from within his pillow fort.
> 
> "Damn, wonder what the story is there..."



"Same story there ever is, use me to sew the pillow fort into a wall of fortitude then go into battle!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 15, 2014)

"Thats the level of enemies here,nothing less expected"


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Same story there ever is, use me to sew the pillow fort into a wall of fortitude then go into battle!"



"Nah, I've a better idea."

Robert instead uses the needle to deconstruct the pillow fort into a large amount of string.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Nah, I've a better idea."
> 
> Robert instead uses the needle to deconstruct the pillow fort into a large amount of string.



"Mo-ore~ I want to destroy more~"
The needle hums happily.


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Mo-ore~ I want to destroy more~"
> The needle hums happily.



"Nah, sorry, I don't feel like it."

Robert focuses on drinking another beer instead.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ed rewinds the fight in his head, trying to gain some inkling of what Jace's powers. All he can come up with is "Incredible strength and skill." _Is that really it,_ he questions. _Could it really be that simple?_ He pushes those thoughts out of his head. _Of course not, nothing ever is in this place. Anyways, it's better to assume otherwise until I see more of him fighting._ He continues his finger balancing exercise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Nah, sorry, I don't feel like it."
> 
> Robert focuses on drinking another beer instead.



"Ohhh why do you tease me so? Then what will you make instead to calm my heart?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ohhh why do you tease me so? Then what will you make instead to calm my heart?"



Robert shrugs and begins knitting a coozie for his beer.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 15, 2014)

Unbeknownst to Robert, his odd actions regarding the fort and needle had caught Alys' attention.

_Note to self, make sure to find Mister Robert some friends when this is over._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert shrugs and begins knitting a coozie for his beer.



Robert notices some designs he didn't intend to sew into the cozie
Well not so much designs as...

Seems the needle has a sense of humor


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert notices some designs he didn't intend to sew into the cozie
> Well not so much designs as...
> 
> Seems the needle has a sense of humor



Robert stares at the coozie for a bit, just realizing the "pattern" he knitted.

After a bit, he shrugs and starts knitting another one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert stares at the coozie for a bit, just realizing the "pattern" he knitted.
> 
> After a bit, he shrugs and starts knitting another one.



For each time he did it a different result occurred.
Then he notices something, whatever he's thinking about even for a second seems to be sewn naturally by his hands now. His movements are becoming more precise and faster with each moment. A good way to keep yourself from getting bored if you're the creative type as well as focus on one objective. However the needle still pricks him several times drawing blood.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Mikata munches on some nachos as she waits for the next round to start


----------



## Sablés (Jan 15, 2014)

A sudden sharp-pain emerges in Alystor's head equivalent to a thin nail pricking through his brain which shocks the boy out of his expanded vision.

"*Ow Not again*." He says while clutching his head, pained due to the numerous, erratic headaches he had received recently. He decides to turn on the TV to watch the match instead


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> For each time he did it a different result occurred.
> Then he notices something, whatever he's thinking about even for a second seems to be sewn naturally by his hands now. His movements are becoming more precise and faster with each moment. A good way to keep yourself from getting bored if you're the creative type as well as focus on one objective. However the needle still pricks him several times drawing blood.



Robert hardly notices as he continues.

He soon finds that his entire bed has become hundreds of coozies.

"_My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:  Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair..._"

Robert smiles to himself and begins deconstructing all of the coozies back into string.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata munches on some nachos as she waits for the next round to start



"Child, know I can not enter with you into the sands of the arena. Though death on a battlefeild is natural and sometimes unavoidable, structured brutality for entertainments sake is against my natural and I shan't partake in it." Confides Esperacchius


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Child, know I can not enter with you into the sands of the arena. Though death on a battlefeild is natural and sometimes unavoidable, structured brutality for entertainments sake is against my natural and I shan't partake in it." Confides Esperacchius


"Can I still play you?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Can I still play you?"



"Until it is time for us to part ways. But know that I hope you come back unharmed."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Until it is time for us to part ways. But know that I hope you come back unharmed."



"Make sure youre here,when I get back, then"

The slime gi begins playing the harp, at ease until her match begins


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ed stops with his finger balancing and decides to do something more productive. After moving away a bit from the other contestants, he takes out a piece of crystal and focuses on a few tricks he thought up in his mind. After making scenarios for them and ways to use them effectively, he turns his attention to the other combatants.


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Robert decides to go bother Wrasse, tossing the string and empty beer cans into his pocket dimension as he searches for Wrasse's room.

Of course, he takes a few more beers and a ham sandwich with him.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert decides to go bother Wrasse, tossing the string and empty beer cans into his pocket dimension as he searches for Wrasse's room.
> 
> Of course, he takes a few more beers and a ham sandwich with him.



Wrasse heard a knock at his door, and opened it to reveal Robert. "Hello, friend Robert. Do you need something?" Wrasse asked.


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse heard a knock at his door, and opened it to reveal Robert. "Hello, friend Robert. Do you need something?" Wrasse asked.



"I'm bored is all really.  I also wouldn't mind hearing the rest of your life story."

Robert sits indian-style on the floor and munches on his sandwich, awaiting Wrasse's tale.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Make sure youre here,when I get back, then"
> 
> The slime gi begins playing the harp, at ease until her match begins



An attendant soon fetches Mika 
"Time for your match mam"
The attendant leads Mika to a dark room, the screams of the crowd could be heard on the otherside.
Whatever the announcer was saying was drowned out. 
The door opens and light floods in.
---------------------
[Youtube]U7mPqycQ0tQ[/youtube]


"And now introducing the Professor of Pain, Academic of Agony, Scholar of Slaughter, Professor Chaos!"

The 30 foot tall mechanized man (C5)  emerged from his side, silently scanning the crowd.



[Youtube]cUabjFOV6vI[/youtube]


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 15, 2014)

Kiel looks at the combatants "Mika and... Holy fuck thats a fucking mecha right there? I wonder what that thing can do"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I'm bored is all really.  I also wouldn't mind hearing the rest of your life story."
> 
> Robert sits indian-style on the floor and munches on his sandwich, awaiting Wrasse's tale.



Wrasse's eyes narrowed. "I told you entire life's story, including the life's stores of several of my ancestors." Wrasse sharply reminded Robert. "Or were you not listening?" he said menacingly.


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse's eyes narrowed. "I told you entire life's story, including the life's stores of several of my ancestors." Wrasse sharply reminded Robert. "Or were you not listening?" he said menacingly.



"Ah, but more has happened since then, hasn't it?  You have a way with story telling, and we haven't always seen these events the same way."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Ah, but more has happened since then, hasn't it?  You have a way with story telling, and we haven't always seen these events the same way."



"You were there for all that." Wrasse said, not distracted by Robert's weak diversion. "So, despite all that talk about trust, you simply didn't care enough about me to listen to my tales? How dare you spit on the glory of my ancestors' legends!" The room seemed to grow darker.


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "You were there for all that." Wrasse said, not distracted by Robert's weak diversion. "So, despite all that talk about trust, you simply didn't care enough about me to listen to my tales? How dare you spit on the glory of my ancestors' legends!" The room seemed to grow darker.



Robert sighs loudly, throwing hands hands out to his sides.

"We weren't always together, think about the last trial, for one.  There's also whatever happened in your Czar-splits.  More so than anything, I want to know your take on the events we've been through.  I can't always trust my perception of reality, and the only member of this team other than you that I can talk to as an intellectual equal is probably Ed."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert sighs loudly, throwing hands hands out to his sides.
> 
> "We weren't always together, think about the last trial, for one.  There's also whatever happened in your Czar-splits.  More so than anything, I want to know your take on the events we've been through.  I can't always trust my perception of reality, and the only member of this team other than you that I can talk to as an intellectual equal is probably Ed."



Wrasse eyes narrow further. "...Very well. I will regal you with my tales. However! You slight against my family cannot go unpunished! This matter can only be resolved by..." Wrasse pulled out a d20 and rolled it. It came up as 12. "...doing the Can-Can in the nude! Should the two of us make it far enough in the tournament that we end up fighting each other, then I _demand_ that you strip down and line dance in the nude with me before our battle commences!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse eyes narrow further. "...Very well. I will regal you with my tales. However! You slight against my family cannot go unpunished! This matter can only be resolved by..." Wrasse pulled out a d20 and rolled it. It came up as 12. "...doing the Can-Can in the nude! Should the two of us make it far enough in the tournament that we end up fighting each other, then I _demand_ that you strip down and line dance in the nude with me before our battle commences!"



"Eh, fine.  In spite of your imagined slight, I'd rather not ruin my chances of hearing a good story."

Robert popped open another beer in anticipation.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Eh, fine.  In spite of your imagined slight, I'd rather not ruin my chances of hearing a good story."
> 
> Robert popped open another beer in anticipation.



Wrasse told Robert of his adventures, mostly things that Robert maybe hadn't been there for. Barry the Bounty hunter, the oddities of the blue world beneath the Mound, Czar's punishment, his fight with Annie Assbreaker, his adventures on Hoth, and many other things.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> An attendant soon fetches Mika
> "Time for your match mam"
> The attendant leads Mika to a dark room, the screams of the crowd could be heard on the otherside.
> Whatever the announcer was saying was drowned out.
> ...



Mikata walks into the arena, back straight, expression grave. Remembering proper etiquette, she turns towards what she can only presume is the place where the important people, Jace called them Vee Eye Pees, are seated, observing the fights as they take place.

She bows deeply.

"I wish to dedicate this victory to my honorable Master, Jace Yung!"

Her voice clearly echoes through the arena, projecting her intent.

"Let us have an honorable battle, tee hee!"

Ceremony having been carried out, the seriousness leaves Mikatas expression, resuming her bubbly demeanor. She bows towards the giant robot, and tenses, a glass film projecting itself over her eye as she reinforces her body with bugbear, preparing for the start of the match.

The monocle she had looted from the card corpse had been revealed to be the same one that Aeron had wielded over the course of her training. Mikata had been slightly distraught to discover this fact, but with her friends murderer dead, there was nothing else to do but move on.

She had other concerns to worry about for the moment, after all.


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse told Robert of his adventures, mostly things that Robert maybe hadn't been there for. Barry the Bounty hunter, the oddities of the blue world beneath the Mound, Czar's punishment, his fight with Annie Assbreaker, his adventures on Hoth, and many other things.



"Wow, I can't believe all this...  You... We almost died so many times..."

Robert's looked changed, darker.

"So, what do you think of Takime's death?  I noticed that even you were beginning to grow weary of her antics, so I'd like to hear how you feel now."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Wow, I can't believe all this...  You... We almost died so many times..."
> 
> Robert's looked changed, darker.
> 
> "So, what do you think of Takime's death?  I noticed that even you were beginning to grow weary of her antics, so I'd like to hear how you feel now."



"Indeed. She had grown rather tiresome. Still, she will be missed." Wrasse sighed. "Perhaps I will finally get a wife and keep them next time. Takime was my ninth wife. An interesting bit of trivia: did you know none of my ancestors actually got married and had children before going through several wives first? For example, my ancestor, Wrasse I, was once a widower before he found his soul mate and had a child. His son, Wrasse II, lost two wive, and so on. Weird, huh?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Indeed. She had grown rather tiresome. Still, she will be missed." Wrasse sighed. "Perhaps I will finally get a wife and keep them next time. Takime was my ninth wife. An interesting bit of trivia: did you know none of my ancestors actually got married and had children before going through several wives first? For example, my ancestor, Wrasse I, was once a widower before he found his soul mate and had a child. His son, Wrasse II, lost two wive, and so on. Weird, huh?"



"Interesting, which Wrasse are you again?  Sorry if my memory has gone a little hazy, recent events have worn on me.  But I guess what I'm asking is how do you feel about her death itself... Like how it happened, the events leading up to it..."  Robert paused, "and the man who killed her."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Eh, fine.  In spite of your imagined slight, I'd rather not ruin my chances of hearing a good story."
> 
> Robert popped open another beer in anticipation.



Robert felt the needle humming in his mind again
"There is someone that seeks revenge of you. Do you think it's wise to appear in something so public? You have gained some power now, wouldn't it be wise to go further in the floors to gain even more instead?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert felt the needle humming in his mind again
> "There is someone that seeks revenge of you. Do you think it's wise to appear in something so public? You have gained some power now, wouldn't it be wise to go further in the floors to gain even more instead?"



Another voice interrupts, clearly exasperated

_Be silent, child. You've already had your chance.

It would seem that it's fallen to me to pick up the pieces. Soon enough._


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert felt the needle humming in his mind again
> "There is someone that seeks revenge of you. Do you think it's wise to appear in something so public? You have gained some power now, wouldn't it be wise to go further in the floors to gain even more instead?"



"_Would you not say that this is a great chance as well.  And I'll remind you that the person seeking revenge is your fault._"



TehChron said:


> Another voice interrupts, clearly exasperated
> 
> _Be silent, child. You've already had your chance.
> 
> It would seem that it's fallen to me to pick up the pieces. Soon enough._



"_Good, an ally of sorts._"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Interesting, which Wrasse are you again?  Sorry if my memory has gone a little hazy, recent events have worn on me.  But I guess what I'm asking is how do you feel about her death itself... Like how it happened, the events leading up to it..."  Robert paused, "and the man who killed her."



Wrasse shrugged. "I was unconscious when it happened, remember? I've lost many who were dear to me over the course of my life; I've learned to move on." Wrasse frowned. "Of course, there are exceptions to that rule... But anyway, as to her actions and Urek, I would say she was still adjusting to the unification of her consciousness, or was on her period. About the only opinion I can form of Urek is that he is an enormous asshole."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert felt the needle humming in his mind again
> "There is someone that seeks revenge of you. Do you think it's wise to appear in something so public? You have gained some power now, wouldn't it be wise to go further in the floors to gain even more instead?"





TehChron said:


> Another voice interrupts, clearly exasperated
> 
> _Be silent, child. You've already had your chance.
> 
> It would seem that it's fallen to me to pick up the pieces. Soon enough._



_Commander Takime, Senior Rider Koltomine, would you kindly keep it down? You are disrupting my hibernation cycles._


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse shrugged. "I was unconscious when it happened, remember? I've lost many who were dear to me over the course of my life; I've learned to move on." Wrasse frowned. "Of course, there are exceptions to that rule... But anyway, as to her actions and Urek, I would say she was still adjusting to the unification of her consciousness, or was on her period. About the only opinion I can form of Urek is that he is an enormous asshole."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_...As you wish. 





Jedi._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Another voice interrupts, clearly exasperated
> 
> _Be silent, child. You've already had your chance.
> 
> It would seem that it's fallen to me to pick up the pieces. Soon enough._


The needle hums once more
"I am simply but a will of the past, I cannot die until I'm destroyed. I was held by that woman for simply far too long. Soon though as he uses me I'll fade away slowly his will overriding mine. I cannot pick up the pieces, I'm but a needle."


manidk said:


> "_Would you not say that this is a great chance as well.  And I'll remind you that the person seeking revenge is your fault._"



"She would say so. Not my fault hers."


Ichypa said:


> _Commander Takime, Senior Rider Koltomine, would you kindly keep it down? You are disrupting my hibernation cycles._



"I'm just a needle the smallest fraction of a soul left behind."


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse shrugged. "I was unconscious when it happened, remember? I've lost many who were dear to me over the course of my life; I've learned to move on." Wrasse frowned. "Of course, there are exceptions to that rule... But anyway, as to her actions and Urek, I would say she was still adjusting to the unification of her consciousness, or was on her period. About the only opinion I can form of Urek is that he is an enormous asshole."



"Moving on, huh?  Been there before, that isn't really the hard part.  Urek being an asshole is definitely true as well...  But what bothers me the most about it somehow is how ready she was to fly away with that same asshole.  After all that we as a group have been through, she was just picking up and leaving us, not even truly saying goodbye.  At the end of it all, I don't know whether to classify her as a traitor or simply a bitch."

Robert downs another beer.

"I suppose I just don't know whether to be angry at her or what, you know?  I'm angry at myself, of course, for not being able to do anything to stop it... But again, I've been there before.  I'm angry at Urek, for killing her, but I just don't know whether I should be angry at her or not."



> The needle hums once more
> "I am simply but a will of the past, I cannot die until I'm destroyed. I was held by that woman for simply far too long. Soon though as he uses me I'll fade away slowly his will overriding mine. I cannot pick up the pieces, I'm but a needle."



"_So can you possibly share with me what her motivations might've been in those final moments?_"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 15, 2014)

Alystor watches the fight through his TV

"*Wow, Mika-chan looks really strong now.*" He then recalls the beating she gave him "*But I'm not going to lose either I've gotten a lot stronger too. I need to think up a strategy; that Silky guy must have replaced Mister Bang and I don't have anything to work with. Hmmmm*."

The child spends a total of 15 seconds contemplating  before giving in "*Bored again. I'm thirsty.*"  Alys grabs a Can from the fridge however decides to play with it before opening it. The boy shakes the soda and kicks it repeatedly until it fattens with foam. 

"*..... I've got an idea.*" Alystor says with a crooked smile before proceeding to open the can and have its contents blow up in his face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> " At the end of it all, I don't know whether to classify her as a traitor or simply a bitch."



"A bitch. She was never a traitor or did you forget she gave you all of her things slightly before again? That's a will, something that you to will now doubt have someday."


manidk said:


> "_So can you possibly share with me what her motivations might've been in those final moments?_"



"She wanted you to get stronger while protecting the group herself at any cost."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _...As you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I have no data on what a "Jedi" is, but I thank you nonetheless._



manidk said:


> "Moving on, huh?  Been there before, that isn't really the hard part.  Urek being an asshole is definitely true as well...  But what bothers me the most about it somehow is how ready she was to fly away with that same asshole.  After all that we as a group have been through, she was just picking up and leaving us, not even truly saying goodbye.  At the end of it all, I don't know whether to classify her as a traitor or simply a bitch."
> 
> Robert downs another beer.
> 
> "I suppose I just don't know whether to be angry at her or what, you know?  I'm angry at myself, of course, for not being able to do anything to stop it... But again, I've been there before.  I'm angry at Urek, for killing her, but I just don't know whether I should be angry at her or not."



Recognizing that Robert wasn't actually seeking his advice so much as he was looking to vent, Wrasse immediately began nodding and smiling while supplying Robert with a continuous supply of beer.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_So can you possibly share with me what her motivations might've been in those final moments?_"



_Getting laid, I assure you._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _Getting laid, I assure you._



"That too."


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A bitch. She was never a traitor or did you forget she gave you all of her things slightly before again? That's a will, something that you to will now doubt have someday."



"_I just can't shake the image of her flying off so happily with her killer, though, you know?_"




> "She wanted you to get stronger while protecting the group herself at any cost."



"_And she accomplishes that by leaving with him?  Even after all she's set in motion that will inevitably come back to bite us... Me specifically?_"



Ichypa said:


> Recognizing that Robert wasn't actually seeking his advice so much as he was looking to vent, Wrasse immediately began nodding and smiling while supplying Robert with a continuous supply of beer.



Robert appreciates the alcohol and common courtesy.

"I'm just not sure how I can continue being anything resembling a leader with a split in my head like this.  I either try too hard or not enough, and the only other person here who is from our original group is... Kiel.  I don't even know if he qualifies as a person, either.  What is our goal now?"



TehChron said:


> _Getting laid, I assure you._



"_So definitely a bitch then.  That barely helps._"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

_Hrrm...Well if it's a goal you want..._

The air around Robert shimmers slightly, a trenchcoated figure taking shape behind Robert

_Just what is it that *you* want to do, Robert?_


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert appreciates the alcohol and common courtesy.
> 
> "I'm just not sure how I can continue being anything resembling a leader with a split in my head like this.  I either try too hard or not enough, and the only other person here who is from our original group is... Kiel.  I don't even know if he qualifies as a person, either.  What is our goal now?"



Wrasse pursed his lips contemplatively. "You know, I'm not sure I was actually ever told that. I mostly just happened to be doing my own thing that took me in the same general direction as you guys when I joined."




TehChron said:


> _Hrrm...Well if it's a goal you want..._
> 
> The air around Robert shimmers slightly, a trenchcoated figure taking shape behind Robert
> 
> _Just what is it that *you* want to do, Robert?_



Wrasse held out a beer to the new figure. "Hello, I'm Wrasse. Who are you, friend?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_I just can't shake the image of her flying off so happily with her killer, though, you know?_"


"That's a good thing."


> "_And she accomplishes that by leaving with him?  Even after all she's set in motion that will inevitably come back to bite us... Me specifically?_"


"Well I guess you better become what you want to be and failed to before."


> "I'm just not sure how I can continue being anything resembling a leader with a split in my head like this.  I either try too hard or not enough.


"Not hard enough~"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse pursed his lips contemplatively. "You know, I'm not sure I was actually ever told that. I mostly just happened to be doing my own thing that took me in the same general direction as you guys when I joined."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_The name's Gas Bill._

The ghostly figure removes the shades it had been wearing, giving the pair a pointed, analytical stare

_You could say that I'm an old friend of Robert's. You wouldn't happen to have another one of those handy, would you?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata walks into the arena, back straight, expression grave. Remembering proper etiquette, she turns towards what she can only presume is the place where the important people, Jace called them Vee Eye Pees, are seated, observing the fights as they take place.
> 
> She bows deeply.
> 
> ...



"FIGHTERS READY? BEGIN!"

Slots open up all over PC *pewpewpewpewpewpewpew* dozens of mini missiles are launched into the air, whizzing and waggling chaotically but inexorably towards mika. As the missles blaze through the air  PC's legs unlatch ramps of some kind that dig into the ground and firmly anchor him in place


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _The name's Gas Bill._
> 
> The ghostly figure removes the shades it had been wearing, giving the pair a pointed, analytical stare
> 
> _You could say that I'm an old friend of Robert's. You wouldn't happen to have another one of those handy, would you?_



"Another beer, yes, another old friend of Robert's, no. I could go find Kiel, but that would be a bother, so I can't really say he's 'handy'." Wrasse replied.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "FIGHTERS READY? BEGIN!"
> 
> Slots open up all over PC *pewpewpewpewpewpewpew* dozens of mini missiles are launched Minton the air, whizzing and waggling chaotically but inexorably towards mika. As the missles blaze through the air  PC's legs unlatch ramps of some kind that dig into the ground and firmly anchor him in place



Mikata fades into a purple blur, a massive number purple afterimages blur around the arena as chunks of the ground go missing in her passage. Mikata infused the monocle with Sphere, scanning the underground as tentacles burrowed into the ground as well.

Obfuscate masked her movements as she Stepped around the stage, leaving behind her own blurred afterimages in her wake as she attempted to evade the missiles.

100, 200, 300, 400, 1000 Steps in a matter of seconds, leaving the battlefield swarmed with purple blurs as Mikata determined to evade the missiles at any cost.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Another beer, yes, another old friend of Robert's, no. I could go find Kiel, but that would be a bother, so I can't really say he's 'handy'." Wrasse replied.



Gas Bill grunts and nods, holding out his hand for the beverage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _The name's Gas Bill._
> 
> The ghostly figure removes the shades it had been wearing, giving the pair a pointed, analytical stare
> 
> _You could say that I'm an old friend of Robert's. You wouldn't happen to have another one of those handy, would you?_


The needle gives a hostile whine
"Would have figured you would be burning in hell."
But then calms
"Help him find out what he wants to do. He's my master and in a way an old love."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle gives a hostile whine
> "Would have figured you would be burning in hell."
> But then calms
> "Help him find out what he wants to do. He's my master and in a way an old love."



The figure turns a faded smirk at the needle


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata fades into a purple blur, a massive number purple afterimages blur around the arena as chunks of the ground go missing in her passage. Mikata infused the monocle with Sphere, scanning the underground as tentacles burrowed into the ground as well.
> 
> Obfuscate masked her movements as she Stepped around the stage, leaving behind her own blurred afterimages in her wake as she attempted to evade the missiles.
> 
> 100, 200, 300, 400, 1000 Steps in a matter of seconds, leaving the battlefield swarmed with purple blurs as Mikata determined to evade the missiles at any cost.



Mika's Gambit proves fruitful as the combination of obfuscate and rapid steps confuses the missile as they impact several after images, detonating in apparent slow motion before stopping all together, dozens of exsplosions frozen in time like ice statues.

[Chaos has DKR Bane's voice] "Most impressive Mikata" a turbine whirs to life within his body and blue light escapes with a shrill noise. "I have no doubt the information I gather here today will benefit me greatly"  He raises his Gun arm and sprays forth a great gout of high pressure foamy blue slime. The slime arcs far and wide covering over 60%  of the arena floor instant.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika's Gambit proves fruitful as the combination of obfuscate and rapid steps confuses the missile as they impact several after images, detonating in apparent slow motion before stopping all together, dozens of exsplosions frozen in time like ice statues.
> 
> [Chaos has DKR Bane's voice] "Most impressive Mikata" a turbine whirs to life within his body and blue light escapes with a shrill noise. "I have no doubt the information I gather here today will benefit me greatly"  He raises his Gun arm and sprays forth a great gout of high pressure foamy blue slime. The slime arcs far and wide covering over 60%  of the arena floor instant.



As the missiles impact against the afterimages, the slow motion explosions eventually grind to a halt

Against each individual impact, in varying postures of discomfort, is the same creature


"I wouldn't be able to hold my head up in front of my Master if something like that were enough to stop me!"

The unaffected clones shake their heads slowly, as if gaining their bearings as Mikata continues her fast paced movement unabated, attempting to find an opening as she continues eating into the soil, and leaving behind clones and burrowed tentacles as she scans the arena for a complete picture of what's happening with the sphere-enhanced monocle.

The clones blink rapidly, taking stock of the situation as the liquid pools outward

"~Tee Hee! Mister looks delicious~!"

The purple creatures surge forth, attempting to consume the blue slime that Professor Chaos had let loose, with one or two attempting to cannibalize the victims of the earlier missile barrage.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill grunts and nods, holding out his hand for the beverage.



Wrasse hands Gas Bill the beers, then raises his can. "A toast." he said, "To friends old and new."


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _Hrrm...Well if it's a goal you want..._
> 
> The air around Robert shimmers slightly, a trenchcoated figure taking shape behind Robert
> 
> _Just what is it that *you* want to do, Robert?_



"Honestly?  I don't really know."



Ichypa said:


> Wrasse pursed his lips contemplatively. "You know, I'm not sure I was actually ever told that. I mostly just happened to be doing my own thing that took me in the same general direction as you guys when I joined."



"Hm, good point.  Originally, we were sent on a mission to request aid for the Pitts, my home...  But a certain person kind of ruined that."



> Wrasse held out a beer to the new figure. "Hello, I'm Wrasse. Who are you, friend?"



"That guy, to be specific."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's a good thing."



"_How?_"



> "Well I guess you better become what you want to be and failed to before."



"_I'm trying... Always trying._"



> "Not hard enough~"



"_Wasn't a choice, it's a little of both, like I said._"



Ichypa said:


> "Another beer, yes, another old friend of Robert's, no. I could go find Kiel, but that would be a bother, so I can't really say he's 'handy'." Wrasse replied.



"I don't count Kiel among my friends, honestly.  He has his uses, but I know almost nothing about him and the dude is just..."  Robert shivers, "...Weird."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Honestly?  I don't really know."



_Hoh? You lack motivation? Then why do you persist in this struggle? Why do you continue on? Come now, Robert. There is no need to deceive yourself. Simply admit the truth to yourself. REJOICE, Robert, for your wish has been answered. Your dream is now a reality._



> "Hm, good point.  Originally, we were sent on a mission to request aid for the Pitts, my home...  But a certain person kind of ruined that."
> 
> 
> 
> "That guy, to be specific."



Gas Bill cracks open the beer that Wrasse had handed him, then takes a long pull from it, eyebrow raised in curiosity.





> "_How?_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gas Bill sets down the can, then turns a level stare at Robert

_Why the hell are you listening to the trap? Who mysteriously evolved into a big titted slut, Robert? I pinned you for being smarter than that._



> "I don't count Kiel among my friends, honestly.  He has his uses, but I know almost nothing about him and the dude is just..."  Robert shivers, "...Weird."



There is no comment


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> As the missiles impact against the afterimages, the slow motion explosions eventually grind to a halt
> 
> Against each individual impact, in varying postures of discomfort, is the same creature
> 
> ...


 The mika clones attempting to cannibalize the frozen clones were also themselves frozen, and the ones attempting to devour the foamy substance found themselves slidding and spinning uncontrollably, unable to stand, unable to even begin to prop themselves up. Completely helplessly prone, bouncing and skidding like pucks at a hockey game.

There is  a whirring as the top half is PC separates from the bottom half and jets roar to life as he rises into the air , finishing a coat of foam over the floor and walls, sealing mika's movement. Mika's sphere informs her there is activity in the lower half but no life. The lower half convulses as a large caliber machine gun folds  itself into existence and begins rattling off thunderous chugging shots.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_How?_"



"To see a moment stuck in your mind, to never be able to change it, to feel helpless. That can bring about hopelessness... or motivation. That moment is the key. The key to something you've been missing about yourself."
Robert hears a slight echo of his own voice behind the words


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _Hoh? You lack motivation? Then why do you persist in this struggle? Why do you continue on? Come now, Robert. There is no need to deceive yourself. Simply admit the truth to yourself. REJOICE, Robert, for your wish has been answered. Your dream is now a reality._



_"Those words are... Aren't they the true feelings I haven't yet realized?"_

"What are you saying all of the sudden?"



> _Why the hell are you listening to the trap? Who mysteriously evolved into a big titted slut, Robert? I pinned you for being smarter than that._



"You missed a lot, Gas."


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "To see a moment stuck in your mind, to never be able to change it, to feel helpless. That can bring about hopelessness... or motivation. That moment is the key. The key to something you've been missing about yourself."
> Robert hears a slight echo of his own voice behind the words



"_So she did it... For me?  Sorry if I find that rather hard to believe._"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The mika clones attempting to cannibalize the frozen clones were also themselves frozen, and the ones attempting to devour the foamy substance found themselves slidding and spinning uncontrollably, unable to stand, unable to even begin to prop themselves up. Completely helplessly prone, bouncing and skidding like pucks at a hockey game.
> 
> There is  a whirring as the top half is PC separates from the bottom half and jets roar to life as he rises into the air , finishing a coat of foam over the floor and walls, sealing mika's movement. Mika's sphere informs her there is activity in the lower half but no life. The lower half convulses as a large caliber machine gun folds  itself into existence and begins rattling off thunderous chugging shots.



Mikata leaps off a skidding clone that had not yet been converted completely into a nightmare nom state, a straw shaped implement emerges from her mouth as she quickly looks down at the battlefield.

From beneath the machine gun mounted lower half, a number of tentacles erupt messily from the ground, wrapping themselves around the machine gun, attempting to insert itself into any nooks, crannies, or openings, even the open barrel of the gun, before hardening themselves in an attempt to jam, warp, or otherwise destroy the weapon.

Additional tentacles erupt from the ground at random points around the battlefield, sweeping it clean of the blue foam that had eliminated friction completely.

More tentacles emerged beneath Mikata's main body, supporting her.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> _"Those words are... Aren't they the true feelings I haven't yet realized?"_
> 
> "What are you saying all of the sudden?"



_Simply what you already know yourself, Robert. There is no need for you to pretend. You already know the answer, all you need to do is merely reach out and grab it._





> "You missed a lot, Gas."



The figure shrugs

_Not nearly as much as you think I did, Robert._


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _Simply what you already know yourself, Robert. There is no need for you to pretend. You already know the answer, all you need to do is merely reach out and grab it._



_"I'll think about it, but I don't believe the answer is as apparent as you seem to be implying."_




> The figure shrugs
> 
> _Not nearly as much as you think I did, Robert._



"Then you'd think you would have a better opinion of the situation."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata leaps off a skidding clone that had not yet been converted completely into a nightmare nom state, a straw shaped implement emerges from her mouth as she quickly looks down at the battlefield.
> 
> From beneath the machine gun mounted lower half, a number of tentacles erupt messily from the ground, wrapping themselves around the machine gun, attempting to insert itself into any nooks, crannies, or openings, even the open barrel of the gun, before hardening themselves in an attempt to jam, warp, or otherwise destroy the weapon.
> 
> ...



Tentacles erupts from beneath the turreted lower half. The tentacles sqeeueze and contract, forcing the barrel to stop cycling and ending the spray of fire. More tentacles erupt from the ground attempting to sweep away the goo but succeed in only helicoptering wildly in the attempt.

PC crosses the arena through the air easily and Mika realizes her folly in horror. The goo was the trap but the turret was the bait. Pc had forced her away from her chain with the initial middle volley then sealed her movements with the too. Further more he distracted her with the big loud turret so that he could pull her chain when her attention was elsewhere. And it worked like a charm. PC floats in the air easily, mika's chain in hand and pulls it, sounding a foghorn. "Maybe next year dear girl."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_So she did it... For me?  Sorry if I find that rather hard to believe._"



"She was always rather selfish. Jealous of you more than anything and angry as well. A person who is fully able to achieve his goals but doesn't because of his betaness. She wished for something similar once, but knew it never could be in service to the emperor or with her self due to not ever being enough for herself. So no, she didn't do it for you. 

It was just a way to convince herself. Essentially she gave into the inevitable early or rather ... late considering 10 years passed. Consider what would Takime even do with a man such as Urek besides die considering Urek's words to her."
The echo of Robert's voice becomes louder
"If you can't achieve what you want to now I don't see why you even go on anymore, you should give up. *It's within your reach yet you refuse to look at it.Are you afraid? Face your fears through combat, dive into the sword and you may find the answer that is right in front of you fool."*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> _"I'll think about it, but I don't believe the answer is as apparent as you seem to be implying."_



_If you say so, Robert. Until we meet again._





> "Then you'd think you would have a better opinion of the situation."



The figure sighed, then abandoned the trappings of being a Force Ghost, manifesting into a corporeal body.

"You better hope no one sees me here, Robert."

Gas Bill lets loose a fist with a swift crack, sending Robert flying across the room. He snaps his fingers and all manners of shades rise from the barrier users satchel and are abruptly consumed by flame.

"The problem is that _you dont think_. Youre content with letting others lead. That was fine while I was still there with you, but see where that shit with the trap landed you. Hell, think of how much crap you landed in just because of that book incident.

"The fact of the matter is, instead of being lead along by a bitch that only mocked you with an offer you were never going to be taken up on, you should have just dumped the fool and moved on.

"You can still do that, Robert. Accept that she wasnt worth the time, that she still isnt, and move on with your life. A storm's coming, Robert. And unless you want to join her, I suggest you pull your head out of your ass before you get swallowed up by it."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tentacles erupts from beneath the turreted lower half. The tentacles sqeeueze and contract, forcing the barrel to stop cycling and ending the spray of fire. More tentacles erupt from the ground attempting to sweep away the goo but succeed in only helicoptering wildly in the attempt.
> 
> PC crosses the arena through the air easily and Mika realizes her folly in horror. The goo was the trap but the turret was the bait. Pc had forced her away from her chain with the initial middle volley then sealed her movements with the too. Further more he distracted her with the big loud turret so that he could pull her chain when her attention was elsewhere. And it worked like a charm. PC floats in the air easily, mika's chain in hand and pulls it, sounding a foghorn. "Maybe next year dear girl."



"Hmm?"

Mikata holds out her arm, three additional chains dangling from it.

"Oh that one I picked up from Mister Bang this morning, tee hee!"

A series of tentacles erupts from the ground, grasping the rotored machine in midair, before hardening and anchoring him in place.

"Now it's time to finish this!"

Mikata whips out her other arm, held aloft was the tess wand, Mister Shiny. This time it was different, however. Wrapped around the edge was a thin film of crystal.

"Mister Bang had some really nice stuff on him! Thanks!"

A golden pulse emits from the staff, filling the crystal as it shoots forward, gorging on the Shinsoo erupting from it, being shaped by it.


"NOMMING BUSTAH! EXECUTION MODE!!!"


A massive crystalline blade took shape, reflecting the light as its blade was tinged purple.

A faint wind filled the arena, as if the very air and shinsoo were drank greedily by the massive construct. It's size was easily enough to fill the arena with a swing. 

From it's edge a powerful pressure could be felt, as the blade seemed to take on an arbitrarily sharp edge.

"Bye bye!"

The girl swung the blade horizontally, lining up the shot with the life sign nestled deep within the machine, and angled for a single incongruous piece of metal within it that didnt seem to fit the make of the rest of the construct, which the slime girl presumed was the Professors own bracelet.

[YOUTUBE]h9fbPoipmlw[/YOUTUBE]

"ZANTETSUUUUUKEN!!!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 15, 2014)

> all the philosophical nonsense that I'm too lazy to actually quote



"You know Robert? You know what your problem is? Its that you're going to _these_ two for advice." Wrasse said, gesturing at Gas and the needle. 

"All they seem to be doing to help you with you problems is spout vague semi-inspiration philosophical nonsense. If you were willing, you could still take that nonsense and use it as a basis to improve yourself. But you don't. Its not just now, it was that time back at the Prince's castle when you were talking to Takime, too. You are given advice, and then do nothing with it." Wrasse stood up and pointed imperiously down at Robert. 

"You wanna know what I think? You wanna know what your _real_ problem is? Its you're _too damn beta._ My whole family is dead, I've lost nine wives, and a whole lot of other shit, but I still get up in the morning and try to improve myself. You? You sit around and do nothing. You get up in the morning for the sake of waking up. You travel with us because you don't know what else to do. Your home is gone, many of your friends are dead, and you have no reason to really trust those that remain. These guys ask you, what do you want? But you don't know. They tell you all you need to do is reach out and take it, and suddenly you'll have the meaning of life. But that's not true. If you want your life to have meaning, you have to _make_ its meaning for your self. You don't know what you want? Then find something." Wrasse got in Robert's face. "If you can't figure out a reason for you to push yourself beyond survival, if you can't find a reason to try and live and thrive, then there is no way in hell you're going to live through this tournament." Wrasse threw the drunken Robert out his room, shouting, "Next time I see you, you better have some life goals!" before slamming the door shut.

Wrasse didn't care in the slightest that his tirade was very similar in its points to Gas Bills.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmm?"
> 
> Mikata holds out her arm, three additional chains dangling from it.
> 
> ...


The crystal blade shatters on contact with the 15 foot metal shell.
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" chaos screams as energy explodes out of the rapture, resulting in a catasptrophic containment breach.
A flash of light brighter than the sun fills the arena as the energy shoots upward, ridding the sky of all clouds.

The dust settles


"That wasnt very sportsman like" says the figure before her. His voice familiar. Weighty.



"I worked very hard for a very long time on the creation of that limiter suit and you needlessly destroyed it. For this there will be consequences."

Jace Yung jumped into the arena "If there is to be consequences they will be administered by me. It is my failing as a teacher which has rear its head." Jace sinks to one knee. "I apologize for my students actions."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Mikata gasps in horror and shame

"Forgive me, Master! I have shamed you three times! There is no punishment that is enough for such a disgrace!"

The slime girl falls to her knees, head slammed into the dirt as she awaits her punishment


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 15, 2014)

"So mika lost heh" Kiel looks the end of the battle in a surprise for himself he stared like blank about what was happening for the first time


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata gasps in horror and shame
> 
> "Forgive me, Master! I have shamed you three times! There is no punishment that is enough for such a disgrace!"
> 
> The slime girl falls to her knees, head slammed into the dirt as she awaits her punishment



"Rest assured Dragon of Bei Phong, our time together will come soon enough." With that Professor Chaos whirled and walked away, his cape flapping wildly in the wind.

"Come Mika"

Mika follow Jace back to his room. "I have failed you and I am sorry. I have not properly instructed you in the ways of life." As Mika begins to respond Jace leaps into action, he slams his palm into Mina's chest, sending a ripple of golden energy through her body. She is momentarily left breathless. "The Golden Harmony Wave will seal you until you are truly ready to become a warrior. You will be unable to harm another living creature except when your life is endangered. The seal will remove its self when you have truly understood way of the life we warriors live. Which for your sake I pray is soon. Now, meditate with me." He sits on the ground in the lotus position.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 15, 2014)

Once the matter regarding Jace's intervening had ended, Alystor closes a portal he created with Mugen which he had sustained part way through Mikata's match.

"*Heh, you're really lucky Mika*." Alystor says with a smile on the surface however what he felt beneath was something different, unfamiliar and most of all heavy. "*I don't like this.*" Alystor says about to leave the room when bangs his leg on a chair stool, what should have been trivial sparked an irritated reaction in response to the throbbing pain on his knee

"*Damn it, why does something so insignificant deter me? This wouldn't have happened in the first place this chair hadn't been there. What incompetent buffoon placed it here?*" An enraged Alystor kicks the the top half of the chair breaks apart; the boy only receives greater pain in return.

_Why is this happening?! This is annoying. This chair is an eyesore. Disappear. This chair.... This chair...This chair.. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. *This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair.* This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. This chair. THIS FUCKING CHAIR!_

Alystor's mind screams as he grabs Dreadscythe and repeatedly slices the piece of furniture into nothingness. Upon doing so regains his composure

"*I need some air.*" He says panicked as he leaves the room


----------



## TehChron (Jan 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Rest assured Dragon of Bei Phong, our time together will come soon enough." With that Professor Chaos whirled and walked away, his cape flapping wildly in the wind.
> 
> "Come Mika"
> 
> Mika follow Jace back to his room. "I have failed you and I am sorry. I have not properly instructed you in the ways of life." As Mika begins to respond Jace leaps into action, he slams his palm into Mina's chest, sending a ripple of golden energy through her body. She is momentarily left breathless. "The Golden Harmony Wave will seal you until you are truly ready to become a warrior. You will be unable to harm another living creature except when your life is endangered. The seal will remove its self when you have truly understood way of the life we warriors live. Which for your sake I pray is soon. Now, meditate with me." He sits on the ground in the lotus position.


The slime girl joins her Master in meditative contemplation


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl joins her Master in meditative contemplation



Mika breathes in and out, falling within herself. She finds herself in a dark misty room, facing ...herself

Golden Mika scowled at normal Mika. "You disgust me." Kick, punch,kick, kick, suplex."Ahhh!"
Golden Mika stands over normal Mika "I'm going to beat some wisdom into you. When are don't you will be a warrior you can be proud of."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"_The sword, huh? ..._"



TehChron said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robert sighs, rubbing his head.

"And this just reinforces my belief that you missed some pretty crucial things along the way.  You may somehow be following our adventures, but you're no mind-reader.  All of my teammates are worth my time."  Robert stands up, dusting himself off.  "Even you, and you know exactly why you shouldn't be.  She was someone I at least had a reason to protect, someone that needed protecting...  You?  You didn't deserve it, but I tried anyways.  Would still be trying, crushing your heart aside."



Ichypa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robert yells back at the door while leaving, straightening his suit.  "I didn't seek them out, they came to me.  Should tell you something."

"_I guess my meaning in life is to find my meaning in life, then.  For now, at least._"

_"You know, the blue... guy has a point.  Blue-skinned people are normally pretty trustworthy."_

_"Ugh, you.  So what do you think?"_

_"Hmm.  I think you need to have a good talk with the rest of your group.  Maybe all of you could come to a consensus as to what your mission is.  Maybe you can take up a noble cause together, like collecting swords."_

_"We'll find something, I'm sure."_

Robert found his room, all furniture mysteriously replaced.  The fridge restocked, as well.  He grabbed a beer, but decided against it and placed in back, reaching for an orange juice instead.

"_Finding my meaning in life... Can it be so simple?_"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert found his room, all furniture mysteriously replaced.  The fridge restocked, as well.  He grabbed a beer, but decided against it and placed in back, reaching for an orange juice instead.
> 
> "_Finding my meaning in life... Can it be so simple?_"



Robert finds Alystor sitting on his bed, hugging his knees and eyes downcast. He had replaced most of Robert's furniture with stuff from his own room - noticeably though, chairs did not appear to be among  them. In fact, Robert could swear he could see several broken chair legs on the other side of the room.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 16, 2014)

"Hrrrm" Gas Bill stares at the door, beer in hand

"So, tell me something," he turns towards,Wrasse, "How'd you guys meet?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Robert finds Alystor sitting on his bed, hugging his knees and eyes downcast. He had replaced most of Robert's furniture with stuff from his own room - noticeably though, chairs did not appear to be among  them. In fact, Robert could swear he could see several broken chair legs on the other side of the room.



"Oh, perfect."  The statement sounds half-sarcastic, half-relieved.

"s'wrong with you?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Oh, perfect."  The statement sounds half-sarcastic, half-relieved.
> 
> "s'wrong with you?"



Alys explains the ordeal of several events bothering him: The recent headaches ever since Viper's contract,  the inexplicable feeling he had seeing Jace take the fall for Mika and the 'chair' fiasco.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 16, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hrrrm" Gas Bill stares at the door, beer in hand
> 
> "So, tell me something," he turns towards,Wrasse, "How'd you guys meet?"



"I came out of a fridge. The city was gone, and they were there, so I went along with them as I carried out my quest to solidify my place as a Lord Marshall." Wrasse said. "You weren't there though. When did you guys part ways?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 16, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I came out of a fridge. The city was gone, and they were there, so I went along with them as I carried out my quest to solidify my place as a Lord Marshall." Wrasse said. "You weren't there though. When did you guys part ways?"



"Shortly before they met you, it sounds like." Gas Bill pauses, "Got tired of the bird and the slut, so I tried to kill them." He finishes the beer

"Looks like I wasnt the only one."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

Group A match 3
"Introducing the man with a plan, the giant slayer, possibly the scrappiest contestant in this tournament Karlyle"

Karlyle walks out smiling and confident. He wave to the crowd and the crowd exploded in cheers. Some young girls waved flash and banners bearing his likeness.

[Youtube]78tvji5ukbc[/youtube]
"He is the sacrilegious scandalous scheming slandering slayer of sanity! Dorn of Versailles!

Dorn walks out smirking coldly "I can't believe I got out of bed for this."

[Youtube]9fJ8jeAmsMU[/youtube]
 "Don't worry, you can sleep forever in your casket! Let's go Guapo!" Karlyle yelled suddenly serious. A flaming horse burns its way into existence mid stride, surrounding karlyle in a wreathe of flames




"FIGHTERS READY! BEGIN!"

Karlyle mounts Gaupo in smooth practiced motion and they charge Dorn like a comet, covered in a nimbus of flames and fury. Dorn checks his nails, apparently unnoticing of the assukt coming his way. Right before impact K&G split into 3 pairs and savagely trample Dorn with flaming hooves, sectioning him like a butcher  carves up a cow and charbroiling him simultaneously.

"Big talker." Karlyle scoffs.
"Hmm you say something? Oh I believe the match has begun hasnt it?

Karlyle turns to see Dorn comepletly unharmed. He looks down to see the corpse is still their at his feet, its fat boiling like oil in a cauldron. The hell...

Undeterred K&G go on the offensive again, transforming completely into a stream granite liquifying fire as approach Dorn. Dorn is struck again, reduced to a cracked blackened skeleton.

"Waiter! Tell the chef I like mine medium rare." Says Dorn from behind Karlyle. Alarm bells were ringing in karlyles head now, the fuck was going on. Both corpses were still there yet here was Dorn unharmed.
"Also side of lemon to cleanse the palate, if you would please."
"How are you doing that?" Demanded Karlyle
"Doing what? Standing? Well I would assume you learned like the rest of us as a small child."
"You know that's not what I mean you son of bitch!" K&G beginning running on the walls, leaving a trail of flame as they run faster and faster. Soon the entire battlefield is a a tornado of fire. 

When the tornado disperses the entire floor to the arena is a bubbling seething mess

"Got him that time." Karlyle congratulates himself.

"*THAT WAS MY FAVORITE SHIRT*" Declares Dorn darkly, standing in a patch of ground that somehow was neither bubbling nor seething. "*You have outlived your entertainment value fool. Come know your death.*"

"No point holding back anymore huh guapo. METEOR JAM!" K&G summon 10,000F degree bright blue-white flames. They shine like a star as they streak towards Dorn. 

10ms away Karlyle felt it, first his finger joints. Gone. His finger segments fell free. Then the larger joints, the anles and wrists. Gone. Then the major joints, elbows, knees, shoulders and hips. Gone. Karlyle hits the ground and appeared to explode, body segments flying everywhere.

"AHHHH! AHHHH! WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!" Karlyle suddenly finds himself looking at his own body, including his torso and Dorn holds his severed head aloft by the hair, lazily gulping the blood that dripped down


"Next time I'll order breakfast in bed."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys explains the ordeal of several events bothering him: The recent headaches ever since Viper's contract,  the inexplicable feeling he had seeing Jace take the fall for Mika and the 'chair' fiasco.



"Well, thats certainly something... by the way, how do feel about our group and what are you loking to get out of traveling with us?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Well, thats certainly something... by the way, how do feel about our group and what are you loking to get out of traveling with us?"



"* Nothing much, I'm just trying to have fun while I can.  If I have a goal, it's to find and beat a strong guy." * Alystor explains the circumstances of his powers and origins

"*-Ashley's cool but not as smart as he thinks he is, I hope it won't get him in big trouble
-Kiel is kinda weird but I don't think he's a bad guy
-Pretty sure Mr Bang is dead
-I don't know much about Mr Wrasse and Ed
-Mika looked nice but can be really mean and dangerous
-I think you need to try to be happier, mister. People might think you're crazy playing with needles.
Overall you guys need a lot of help...but I guess that's why you're so interesting.*."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "* Nothing much, I'm just trying to have fun while I can.  If I have a goal, it's to find and beat a strong guy." * Alystor explains the circumstances of his powers and origins
> 
> "*-Ashley's cool but not as smart as he thinks he is, I hope it won't get him in big trouble
> -Kiel is kinda weird but I don't think he's a bad guy
> ...



An explosion is heard from Block B.
Then an knock on Robert's door.


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "* Nothing much, I'm just trying to have fun while I can.  If I have a goal, it's to find and beat a strong guy." * Alystor explains the circumstances of his powers and origins
> 
> "*-Ashley's cool but not as smart as he thinks he is, I hope it won't get him in big trouble
> -Kiel is kinda weird but I don't think he's a bad guy
> ...



"Pretty good assessm... Bang is dead?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> An explosion is heard from Block B.
> Then an knock on Robert's door.



"Come in?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Come in?"



Ashley walks in covered in what appears to be a mix of gunpowder and crystals.
"Yo Robert I need your help making something. You know, so I don't blow myself up again."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Pretty good assessm... Bang is dead?"



"*Not sure. I tried looking for him a few hours ago but couldn't find him or his shinsoo signature anywhere, his is pretty unique and just disappeared without a trace - That announcement of the loss of a contestant confirmed it and that silk the shocker guy is his replacement Then Mika used his bracelet and a monocle in her match. She may have found his killer or body or something.*"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 16, 2014)

Kiel try to search for the others teammates as he growned bored with a an aritifical eye and mouth "Well i guess until one of us fight why not?" he find them "What are guys talking about bang?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley walks in covered in what appears to be a mix of gunpowder and crystals.
> "Yo Robert I need your help making something. You know, so I don't blow myself up again."



"Like what?"



Sabl?s said:


> "*Not sure. I tried looking for him a few hours ago but couldn't find him or his shinsoo signature anywhere, his is pretty unique and just disappeared without a trace - That announcement of the loss of a contestant confirmed it and that silk the shocker guy is his replacement Then Mika used his bracelet and a monocle in her match. She may have found his killer or body or something.*"



"Hmm.  thats troubling.  Bang had his uses."



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel try to search for the others teammates as he growned bored with a an aritifical eye and mouth "Well i guess until one of us fight why not?" he find them "What are guys talking about bang?"



"Hes dead, apparently."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Hes dead, apparently."



"Really? I thought he was near because i felt him not so long ago"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

Group A match 4

"Introducing the Serial killer turned straight, the renown mercenary Lou Cario!"

Lou (B8) walked out stoic. Waiting patiently for his opponent to appear before him

[Youtube]Te7I3nEHKvs[/youtube]

The crowd seemed on edge for him

"He is wanted for multiple counts of murder and is suspected in over 500 suspicious disappearances. Get the fuck out of his way when he walks down the street. Ripper!"

Ripper (B10) seemed very mirthful upon making his entrance, smiling and waving at the crowd causing some women to faint and children to sob uncontrollably.

[Youtube]wyyw9UO8dv4[/youtube]

"Fighters ready! Begin!"

The fight didn't start in a rush like anticipated, but rather a slow circling. Lou broke the silence first. "I was quite happy to see you made it through the trials. Imagine my surprise to find you were my first opponent." "Oh I know, I was positivly rigid ♥. I can barely stop myself from shaking right now."

They stopped circling. In a frenzied blur they clashed. Thousands of strikes, dodges, and fients occurs in the span of a second. They break. Lou's has gotten the better of the exchange, drawing first blood.



"First blood is mine it appears" smile lou as he licks the sweet crimson fluid from his sword. "First ones free, seconds will cost ya." Responds Ripper cheekily

"Well then, let us dig into the main course."

Lou let his shinshoo run wild, flexing his considerable martial might
Ripper was much more tame in his unleashing, choosing instead to keep his shinshoo within a few feet 
"I spy some shrinkage" quipped Lou as he charged in




Lou charged again but this time instead of meeting him head on Ripper sidestepped as the massive energy wave of Lou's initial swing was dissipated by the force field protecting the audience. Ripper dodged the follow up strike as well, sealing his shinshoo and stepping with great rapidity, often doubling and tripplingn back along the same paths. Instead of following suite Lou elected to jump into the air and attack from a new direction. "Split shot!" Lou swung his sword and thousands of beams of energy no thicker than a finger rained down into the arena. Ripper through up a canopy of cards at the last second, too last really, for a beam bypasses the canopy and drilled through his thigh, snapping the bones.

"I got you now! Skeet shot!" Lou swung his sword again and a bowling ball sized orb of condensed shinshoo smashed into the canopy, scattering it and blowing Ripper into the wall, cratering it. Lou could smell an imminent kill and divebombed in, deflecting the cards Ripper was throwing all the while. As he closed to kill distance Ripper threw up a dome, a last ditch defense. Lou carved through it wit abandon, caution thrown to the wind. As he broke through he met rippers eyes. Something was wrong, these were not the eyes of a cornered man, they were the eyes of a predator. Ripper flicked a card vertically directly from under Lois's chin. It had been over 3 times faster than the previous cards and  split his mandible as he threw himself back, barely avoiding a kill shot. Lou sought to create some distance and regroup but Ripper wasn't having it.

Ripper grabbed Lou by the wrist with his left hand and flexed his right. The cards that had been hidden and strewn about in the arena all came flying back into Rippers hand. Through Lou. Lou had suffered no less than 20 fatal sounds and was being held together by little more than skin. Ripper makes a fist and haymakers Lou, scattered the Peirce's into fairly neat chunks


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ed sees the end of the fight. _Huh. Well, A Block went by pretty fast. So after Viper, I'm next._ Ed starts creating and checking his newly-made equipment. He loads Maleficarum with ammo. "Let's see how this goes," he said to Maleficarum.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Like what?"



"I tried mixing a new kind of gunpowder out of those crystals. But I don't have the tools or control required."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Really? I thought he was near because i felt him not so long ago"



"Well, Alys here says he's dead."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I tried mixing a new kind of gunpowder out of those crystals. But I don't have the tools or control required."



"What kind of tools do you need?  Or are you here for the control?"

Robert watches the end of Ripper's match out of the corner of his eye.

"Looks like Ed is up soon."

Robert's arms are currently handless, messing with something in his pocket dimension.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "What kind of tools do you need?  Or are you here for the control?"
> 
> Robert watches the end of Ripper's match out of the corner of his eye.
> 
> ...


"Doubt I could find the tools I need, it's rather complicated stuff to begin with. So that just means you. I kind of planned on giving some to Ed if it worked, but well... you'd just have to have a look at the condition of my room... Hope he wins."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Doubt I could find the tools I need, it's rather complicated stuff to begin with. So that just means you. I kind of planned on giving some to Ed if it worked, but well... you'd just have to have a look at the condition of my room... Hope he wins."



"Hope so too.  Dunno who else I'd nominate for second-in-command if he's gone.  By the way, Ashley, what are you looking to get out of traveling with us?  What's your place in this group?"  Robert looks over at Kiel, "You too, Kiel."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Hope so too.  Dunno who else I'd nominate for second-in-command if he's gone.  By the way, Ashley, what are you looking to get out of traveling with us?  What's your place in this group?"  Robert looks over at Kiel, "You too, Kiel."


" Either a strong pretty woman to marry or the elimination of the demon I'm keeping sealed with my life intact so it no longer plagues anyone. I doubt the latter can be achievable.
Ashley dusts himself off.
"If you'll follow me to my room."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> " Either a strong pretty woman to marry or the elimination of the demon I'm keeping sealed with my life intact so it no longer plagues anyone. I doubt the latter can be achievable.
> Ashley dusts himself off.
> "If you'll follow me to my room."



"Hm.  And what's your honest assessment of our group so far?  Also, can't we just do this here?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> " Either a strong pretty woman to marry or the elimination of the demon I'm keeping sealed with my life intact so it no longer plagues anyone. I doubt the latter can be achievable.



"*Hmm. You've never mentioned that before. I'd be pretty mad at you if I was kept locked in like that, you should let him out to play sometime and I'll introduce him to a real demon, who knows, they might even get along.*" Alystor says sounding half-joking half-serious


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Robert raises an eyebrow at the exchange but otherwise continues what he's doing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Hmm. You've never mentioned that before. I'd be pretty mad at you if I was kept locked in like that, you should let him out to play sometime and I'll introduce him to a real demon, who knows, they might even get along.*" Alystor says sounding half-joking half-serious



"It's not that kind of seal. He's kept shut up, he doesn't' get a say in the matter."


manidk said:


> "Hm.  And what's your honest assessment of our group so far?  Also, can't we just do this here?"



"Do you want to lose a room?"
Ashley rubs his chin thoughtfully.
"Well... Alystor is too young to be here.
Mikata lacks knowledge and discipline as seen by her fight.
Kiel seems to just be sticking around because he likes you guys.

Wrasse... well he showed me all of his memories of since he's been with the group. I have to say he's an interesting one, but seems a bit too laid back. Bang is a complete loser.

Ed is pretty level headed and willing to make sacrifices to the degree he'll become a sex slave forever. I don't know what he has going on, but it's probably something important.

You... have the qualities of a leader but refuse them despite leading anyway. You confuse me, what are you even here for? I haven't seen anything for you at all."

Ashley sighs
"Are you sure you want to just do it here?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 16, 2014)

"Robert will show what he is able to do or what he is for when his time come. Bang is dead,well i think he was the type to say goodbye very soon"


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's not that kind of seal. He's kept shut up, he doesn't' get a say in the matter."
> 
> 
> "Do you want to lose a room?"
> ...



"Honestly I was kind of shoved into the leader position, I'm still getting used to it.  Things are a little harder now without Takime to push me into taking charge I suppose, but I am working on it.  For now I'm just a guy trying to find his purpose in life." 



> Ashley sighs
> "Are you sure you want to just do it here?"



"Sure."

All of the important stuff in the room(beer and sandwiches) is suddenly encased in various barriers.  Another barrier conforms to the walls.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

While the grownups continued their exchange, Alys was stashing away Robert's liquor in the fridge...for research purposes, of course.

A slash portal he'd kept closed since his dimension hop towards Block B opens up

"*It's a little crowded here so I'll be going back to my room before something blows up. See ya.*" He jumps through


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Robert sees Alystor leaving with his supply of vinegar and Worcestershire sauce, thoughtfully packed into Liquor bottles.  There was no actual liquor in his room, only beer.

"The fuck is he doing with those?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Sure."
> 
> All of the important stuff in the room(beer and sandwiches) is suddenly encased in various barriers.  Another barrier conforms to the walls.



"Okay... I'll need you to catch all of it into a barrier."
Ashley pulls out some gun powder and starts infusing shinso into it. He then pulls a piece of crystal out and begins to crush it into dust. Then he mixes it together.
"You'll need to close it into a barrier and compress it even as the crystals expand. Next step."
Ashley transforms into knightblazer and hot lancer appears.
"Heat, keep it enclosed and compress it tightly as you can as it explodes."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay... I'll need you to catch all of it into a barrier."
> Ashley pulls out some gun powder and starts infusing shinso into it. He then pulls a piece of crystal out and begins to crush it into dust. Then he mixes it together.
> "You'll need to close it into a barrier and compress it even as the crystals expand. Next step."
> Ashley transforms into knightblazer and hot lancer appears.
> "Heat, keep it enclosed and compress it tightly as you can as it explodes."



Robert obliges, watching closely.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

Group B match 1

"Introducing the young upstart, the promising dark horse of the Tournament, Magnuson!"

A smiling young man (C3) enters the arena to much applause. Several sections even give a standing ovation. A group of young women throw roses and panties at the young man.

[Youtube]wlCIfnEmgI4[/youtube]

"Introducing the 5th son of the venerable Genus house, and prodigy of combat Viper Genus!"
The crowd goes comepletely silent save a section of smooth chested young men who were suspiciously enthusiastic as Viper (B4) makes his entrance.

[Youtube]wI8GcdW5AeA[/youtube]

"Fighters ready! Begin!"

"We both know you can't beat me, or even fight me really. So I'll allow you to surrender with dignity. Killing you would be a disappointment seeing how cute you are, but pulling the chain in such a lop sided match up... Just looks so bad. You know?"

"Don't underestimate me Mr.Highborn or this lowly street rat will wipe that smile from your face."



*sigh* "Really going down this route are we? Fine. Let's play."


Magnuson launched into an array of expertly executed feimts and strikes, aiming for vital organs and major blood vessels with each strike. He never got within a foot of Viper. This went on for 10 straight minutes as Magnuson pressed the furious assault but made no headway. Viper backpedaled casually, even taking time to spin in places like a ballerina after every missed strike. As Magnuson misses a thrust to Viper's solar plexus he is struck by a kick and pinballs off the ground into the wall and back four times, making a full circuit around the arena.

"Done yet?" Viper asks condescendingly



"You've made a grave mistake."
"How so?" Viper asks genuinely interested
"The flames of halal grow stronger the longer the battle rages. You've given me plenty of time to gather the strength needed to destroy you."
"Somehow I doubt-"

"AAAHHHHH MY FACE! MY FUCKING FACE!"
The left side of Vipers face was burned smooth, disfiguringly

"Still underestimating -"
"AAAAAAHHHHHH MY FACE MY FUCKING FACE!"
"Your embar-"
"AA?AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

The arena began to shake as a silverly mist began to seep out of Viper's body. The mist touched Magnuson's leg and it evaporated into a pink mist.

Dimly a figure could be seen forming in the mist. Its presence sweeps, filling the arena and shattering the protective barrier. The crowd began to scream and panic as people fell apart, into loose piles of atoms by the hundreds.


Magnuson's scooted back as quickly as he could
"I SURRENDER OH GOD I SURENDER!"


Viper continued to scream incoherently, his eye shooting a beam of red energy into the sky as the mist continued to grow.

"Viper! Viper! You have to calm down! VIPER!" Terragon had entered the arena and was shaking Viper, who continued to scream. Terragon hugged him tightly as he began to scream/sing a song while rocking. Slowly the mist begans to dissipate and Viper's screams fall to a gentle whimper.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert obliges, watching closely.


"NOW!"
Ashley shoves hot lancer into the barrier 
There is a violent reaction of sparkling energy and explosions within the compressing barrier. A small creaking sound is heard from the barrier as it continues on.
"By the way. The amount I used in my room. A very small test dosage."
The explosions within the barrier continues and the barrier starts to heat up
"So I suggest you don't until it's finished exploding. The resulting material should be interesting."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "NOW!"
> Ashley shoves hot lancer into the barrier
> There is a violent reaction of sparkling energy and explosions within the compressing barrier. A small creaking sound is heard from the barrier as it continues on.
> "By the way. The amount I used in my room. A very small test dosage."
> ...



Robert nods and adds layers to the barrier.


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Robert briefly looks over at the screen, watching the fight but keeping an eye on the barriers.

"Holy shit."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ed looks at VIper's form in shock. _What the hell is that...._ He notices he'll be up soon. _Damn. Guess I'll have to wait to analyze that._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed looks at VIper's form in shock. _What the hell is that...._ He notices he'll be up soon. _Damn. Guess I'll have to wait to analyze that._



An announcement blares over the loud speakers. "There will be a brief intermission before the next match so that we may reestablish the barrier and notify the families of the dead. Concession products 20% off."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

Ashley had made his way towards Wrasse's room full speed the instant he saw Viper's face burned.
"Wrasse, you're needed!"



manidk said:


> Robert briefly looks over at the screen, watching the fight but keeping an eye on the barriers.
> 
> "Holy shit."



Ashley was gone from sight as soon as he saw the events.
The explosions grew more intense. The room was getting noticeably hotter like an oven, the explosions didn't seem to be stopping.


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley was gone from sight as soon as he saw the events.
> The explosions grew more intense. The room was getting noticeably hotter like an oven, the explosions didn't seem to be stopping.



But it was no problem for Robert, who just remade and amped up the barriers.

Child's play, the temperature of the room went back to normal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> But it was no problem for Robert, who just remade and amped up the barriers.
> 
> Child's play, the temperature of the room went back to normal.


The explosions inside the barrier start exploding even faster and more intensely. A blinding light starts to shine through the barrier.
Robert thinks about putting shades on and making a pun, but could he?


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The explosions inside the barrier start exploding even faster and more intensely. A blinding light starts to shine through the barrier.
> Robert thinks about putting shades on and making a pun, but could he?



"If this works, it looks like Ashley's future in battle..."

Robert applies his own shades, for the first time since Gas's death.

"..._Will be bright_."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 16, 2014)

Wrasse, hearing Ashley's cry, rushes out, wearing a coat and a necktie. Once he arrived on the scene, he immediately tore off the coat and necktie in a dramatic manner.
"Hold him down and keep him calm!" Wrasse told Terragon. "Trust me, I'm a doctor." Spiting into his hands, Wrasse gently rubbed the healing substance onto Viper's wound, careful not to pain his patient further. He applied Force Healing to accelerate and intensify the healing process. Once he was done, Wrasse stepped back and said, "Consider this a belated thank you for my friends' arrows. Come, Gas Bill! To the concession stand!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 16, 2014)

"Holy fuck isn't the master amazing and fearsome?" Kiel smiled


Meanwhile the battles are ceased for some moment Kiel take the oportunity to create 8 floating balls with a large amounts of nanites within it and a system to explode it without destroying the nanites itself.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

_Meanwhile, in Another Dimension_



Alice floats around, slightly angry at being tricked into stealing and drinking vinegar and some strange sauce  "*I don't know how he does it but Mister's tricky, I'll get him back for this*." He empties all but one of the bottles stashed in his Shihakusho. 

His dimension served as a gateway between the living and the dead, technically speaking, Alys has already left the Hive. With his Demon Eye, he saw the world  people  called and inaccurately described as 'Hell' but could not enter, his left eye saw the living world - the dimensional gateway's true appearance was foreign to him.  How the child traversed through this dimension depended on which eye was open. Alice currently had the left eye closed, visualizing Hell and tried cutting through a space with Mugen; a tear opened however the boy experienced a shock as he tried to pass through and was blown backwards. Due to his experiments, he missed Viper's transformation.

Switching eyes, the world around him appeared no different than the outside of Robert's room only he was essentially a ghost with no form or presence within it neither did he possess the ability to interact with the world. He sees Ashley rushing towards the Arena and followed the man where he saw Viper clutching his face and Terragon kneeling beside him. Worried, Alystor proceeded to use Mugen to slice through the space and enter only to stop mid-way, the reason being he had thought of a way to complete his strategy.  Viper being in good hands, Alystor follows the Lord Marshall. He hoped the Masked Shocker liked plays for what awaited him was a stage of _fun fun fun._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse, hearing Ashley's cry, rushes out, wearing a coat and a necktie. Once he arrived on the scene, he immediately tore off the coat and necktie in a dramatic manner.
> "Hold him down and keep him calm!" Wrasse told Terragon. "Trust me, I'm a doctor." Spiting into his hands, Wrasse gently rubbed the healing substance onto Viper's wound, careful not to pain his patient further. He applied Force Healing to accelerate and intensify the healing process. Once he was done, Wrasse stepped back and said, "Consider this a belated thank you for my friends' arrows. Come, Gas Bill! To the concession stand!"



Wrasse finds the concession stand mobbed. One merchants stands on the counter and yells at the top of his lungs "FUNNEL CAKES 35% OFF"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ed begins to practice his swordsmanship. "Huh," Ed said in surprise. "Guess there are things you don't forget. It's been a while since I've used one of these." Ed focuses on multiple strategies while practicing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "If this works, it looks like Ashley's future in battle..."
> 
> Robert applies his own shades, for the first time since Gas's death.
> 
> "..._Will be bright_."



Suddenly the spectrum of colors turned to red and the light grew suddenly at once breaking two barriers. It was expanding rapidly now without stop, alarmingly so. 
Robert could feel it about to get to the final barrier he had to react quickly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed begins to practice his swordsmanship. "Huh," Ed said in surprise. "Guess there are things you don't forget. It's been a while since I've used one of these." Ed focuses on multiple strategies while practicing.



10 mins later an attendant fetches Ed and brings him to a darkened room. Light could be seen on the other side.


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suddenly the spectrum of colors turned to red and the light grew suddenly at once breaking two barriers. It was expanding rapidly now without stop, alarmingly so.
> Robert could feel it about to get to the final barrier he had to react quickly.



Robert wasn't sure why simple explosions could possibly be anything hard to deal with, much less explosions created by someone like Ashley.

Regardless, the barrier was reinforced ten times or, breaking two was no biggie.

Especially when they were instantly recreated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert wasn't sure why simple explosions could possibly be anything hard to deal with, much less explosions created by someone like Ashley.
> 
> Regardless, the barrier was reinforced ten times or, breaking two was no biggie.
> 
> Especially when they were instantly recreated.



Robert notices that the explosions had *visibly* stopped now and yet more pressure was still being exerted in his barriers. 
There is a phone ringing in Robert's room.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

*mumble mumble mumble*
*Crowd roar*
*Door opens*

Ed steps into the light of the arena, waving to the newly regrouped crowd
[Youtube]HTN6Du3MCgI[/youtube]

"As a class 3 cyebe this next contestant is quite literally a self made man, introducing Killatron!"

Killatron enters silently, his cyclopean eye taking in the surrounding

[Youtube]DhWs3DVk-FU[/youtube]

"Fighters ready! Begin!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert notices that the explosions had *visibly* stopped now and yet more pressure was still being exerted in his barriers.
> There is a phone ringing in Robert's room.



Robert casually answers the phone, his barriers were on autopilot.

"Moshi moshi, Robert desu?"



Zhen Chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"GO ED!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert casually answers the phone, his barriers were on autopilot.
> 
> "Moshi moshi, Robert desu?"


It's Ashley
"Tell me the condition of it now as far as you can tell."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ed immediately pulls out his sword and gun. With the same motion, he throws two small pieces of crystal onto the ground, each immediately turning into large crystal barricades when hitting the ground. He uses Zero Point to up his reflexes and fires upon Killatron through the barrier, testing his speed. Then he begins to keeps some distance with Step. Still aiming through that area, he keeps two more crystals in his hand and uses Sphere for a quick moment to sense anything gone amiss.


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's Ashley
> "Tell me the condition of it now as far as you can tell."



"Explosions have quieted down, still feeling some pressure though."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ed can deal with it easy  i think" Kiel talk to himself while preparing his nanite balls


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Explosions have quieted down, still feeling some pressure though."



"Good, compress it as much as you possibly can with all your might. Think small, impossibly small."


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Good, compress it as much as you possibly can with all your might. Think small, impossibly small."



If Robert used all his might, the mixture would simply vanish from existence.

He used moderation, though, compressing it as much as possible without erasing it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed immediately pulls out his sword and gun. With the same motion, he throws two small pieces of crystal onto the ground, each immediately turning into large crystal barricades when hitting the ground. He uses Zero Point to up his reflexes and fires upon Killatron through the barrier, testing his speed. Then he begins to keeps some distance with Step. Still aiming through that area, he keeps two more crystals in his hand and uses Sphere for a quick moment to sense anything gone amiss.



As Ed throws out the first crystals KT drops in all four, his arms each splitting into two, and scuttles forward with backwards facing knees at obscene speed. As Ed firsts at him KT ceases scuttling and begins a sort of controlled tumble like a one man stampede as his spine and joints bend at impossible angles and swivel 360 degrees


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> If Robert used all his might, the mixture would simply vanish from existence.
> 
> He used moderation, though, compressing it as much as possible without erasing it.



Robert recognizes an event he's seen before similar to the key he used to have as he does so. He starts feeling pressure pulling his barriers inwards
"Okay now what is happening?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert recognizes an event he's seen before similar to the key he used to have as he does so.
> "Okay now what is happening?"



"Looks like a singularity."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse finds the concession stand mobbed. One merchants stands on the counter and yells at the top of his lungs "FUNNEL CAKES 35% OFF"



Wrasse's eyes narrow as he observes the obstruction to his tasty pastry delights. "Gas Bill." he says forbiddingly. "Do me a favor, would you? Remove these obstacles. I'll pay for your funnel cake."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Ed throws out the first crystals KT drops in all four, his arms each splitting into two, and scuttles forward with backwards facing knees at obscene speed. As Ed firsts at him KT ceases scuttling and begins a sort of controlled tumble like a one man stampede as his spine and joints bend at impossible angles and swivel 360 degrees



_Huh. Guess I'll have to go to plan A, then._ Ed fires another salvo of his "new and improved" crystal bullets. He fires them towards specific places at and around KT. Mid-flight, his bullets, made of crystal, suddenly crystallize around the Cyebe, encasing the area where he currently was and around it. Ed quickly throws a few more crystals there during all of this, all the while watching, reloading and aiming to see how he would re-act.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Looks like a singularity."


Ashley asks a peculiar question
"Think you can implode it?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley asks a peculiar question
> "Think you can implode it?"



Robert creates an infinitely small barrier at the center of the singularity, and promptly erases it from existence.

"Just did."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert created an infinitely small barrier at the center of the singularity, and promptly erased is from existence.
> 
> "Just did."



The resulting explosion rips through roberts barriers and engulfs the room

Ashley and Robert lay on the ground skinless and hairless in the aftermath


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The resulting explosion rips through roberts barriers and engulfs the room
> 
> Ashley and Robert lay on the ground skinless and hairless in the aftermath



Wrasse vaguely heard an explosion, but was two intent on getting his funnel cake to pay it any mind.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

Growing tired of waiting for Wrasse at the concession stand, Alystor traverses towards the blue man's room where slashes his way into the dimension. There he hijacks the Jedi's stash of beer and some grassy stuff in a bag. Before he could leave , he gazes at the television screen, notices Ed's match starting and cheers him on, watching from the confines of the room.


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The resulting explosion rips through roberts barriers and engulfs the room
> 
> Ashley and Robert lay on the ground skinless and hairless in the aftermath



"For fuck's sake" Robert moaned as the last of Wrasse's bottled spit spilled over him.  He puts on his back-up suit and dusts himself off.

He then looks over at Kiel, who is mysteriously untouched by the explosion.

"How the fuck?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse finds the concession stand mobbed. One merchants stands on the counter and yells at the top of his lungs "FUNNEL CAKES 35% OFF"



"You got a discount for minor deities?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Huh. Guess I'll have to go to plan A, then._ Ed fires another salvo of his "new and improved" crystal bullets. He fires them towards specific places at and around KT. Mid-flight, his bullets, made of crystal, suddenly crystallize around the Cyebe, encasing the area where he currently was and around it. Ed quickly throws a few more crystals there during all of this, all the while watching, reloading and aiming to see how he would re-act.



KT tumbling intensifies as he spins at ludicrous speed, becoming a red tornado of blades and steel 



The tornado chews the crystal into dust as it  lunges towards Ed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> "For fuck's sake" Robert moaned as the last of Wrasse's bottled spit spilled over him.  He puts on his back-up suit and dusts himself off.
> 
> He then looks over at Kiel, who is mysteriously untouched by the explosion.
> 
> "How the fuck?"



Ashley got the distinct impression that if he had been there he'd be skinless and hairless. Unfortunately the implosion destroyed the phone on Robert's side so he can't know what happened. Ashley looks over to Terragon and Viper to see how they are doing now, he might have to go check up on Robert now.

On Robert's side he notices a small golden crystal near where the implosion happened on the ground.


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley got the distinct impression that if he had been there he'd be skinless and hairless. Unfortunately the implosion destroyed the phone on Robert's side so he can't know what happened. Ashley looks over to Terragon and Viper to see how they are doing now, he might have to go check up on Robert now.
> 
> On Robert's side he notices a small golden crystal near where the implosion happened on the ground.



Robert refuses to touch the crystal, barricading it in a pillow fort.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert refuses to touch the crystal, barricading it in a pillow fort.




Hearing the explosion, Alystor uses his eye to scan for the smoke  which happens to be emanating  from Robert's room where he found the barrier user skinless and hairless with his suit destroyed. Needless to say, the echoes of childish laughter could reach Robert's ears and everyone else in Block B


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Hearing the explosion, Alystor uses his eye to scan for the smoke  which happens to be emanating  from Robert's room where he found the barrier user skinless and hairless with his suit destroyed. Needless to say, the echoes of childish laughter could reach Robert's ears and everyone else in Block B



Robert wonders what the laughter is for as he runs his fingers through his hair and scratches the skin on his arm, healed from the last bits of Wrasse's spit.

He straightens the back-up suit he put on and drinks another beer.

"Something feels... Off."  He muses aloud, before realizing what it is and places a white cloth back over his forehead.

The cloth is unharmed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert wonders what the laughter is for as he runs his fingers through his hair and scratches the skin on his arm, healed from the last bits of Wrasse's spit.
> 
> He straightens the back-up suit he put on and drinks another beer.
> 
> ...



Ashley presumes Terragon is taking proper care of Viper and walks back over to Robert's room. It's a total mess.
"Knock knock. Well that's if you had a door that is. So how'd it go?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley presumes Terragon is taking proper care of Viper and walks back over to Robert's room. It's a total mess.
> "Knock knock. Well that's if you had a door that is. So how'd it go?"



Robert just points to the pillow fort wordlessly before going back to work on what he was doing before.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> KT tumbling intensifies as he spins at ludicrous speed, becoming a red tornado of blades and steel
> 
> 
> 
> The tornado chews the crystal into dust as it  lunges towards Ed



Ed uses Step to dodge KT's onslaught. He then switches to using Zero Point whilst next to the, using Step whenever needed to dodge any swipes directed at him. He throws pieces of  different colored crystal towards his opponent, with Maleficarum firing shots into the moving tornado of death. 

Before the crystals get shredded, Ed charges and fires one bullet into the center of the closest crystal to him, showing it's difference is more than just color; When hit by Malefcarum's shot, the center of it went and exploded. This causes a chain-effect with the other crystals, causing them to blow up with the other crystal. Ed immediately reloads, fires off three shots at the area where the explosion occureduses Obfuscate after the attack, using Step to move to a new vantage point. He then very slowly releases Obfuscate and focuses on Shield and Step if necessary. _This one's tougher than I thought. Let's see what other tricks he has._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert just points to the pillow fort wordlessly before going back to work on what he was doing before.



Ashley looks in the pillow fort and looks at the gold crystal.
"Good, just in time too. Couldn't have done that without your powers and with how those crystals react to shinso. Should have effected it in someway. Especially with the massive amount of built up energy and then implosion."
Ashley analyzes it with sphere and zero point at the same time.
"Lets see if it effected you any little crystal or if you simply changed color."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed uses Step to dodge KT's onslaught. He then switches to using Zero Point whilst next to the, using Step whenever needed to dodge any swipes directed at him. He throws pieces of  different colored crystal towards his opponent, with Maleficarum firing shots into the moving tornado of death.
> 
> Before the crystals get shredded, Ed charges and fires one bullet into the center of the closest crystal to him, showing it's difference is more than just color; When hit by Malefcarum's shot, the center of it went and exploded. This causes a chain-effect with the other crystals, causing them to blow up with the other crystal. Ed immediately reloads, fires off three shots at the area where the explosion occureduses Obfuscate after the attack, using Step to move to a new vantage point. He then very slowly releases Obfuscate and focuses on Shield and Step if necessary. _This one's tougher than I thought. Let's see what other tricks he has._



The tornado homes in on Ed following his every move. Ed fires maleficarum into the tornado, the shots ride the rotation and are deflected away, piercing the arenas walls and barrier, much to the fatal surprise of several audience members. Ed starts a crystal chain reaction  but the tornado appears undisturbed. Ed turns to run, releasing obfuscate as he does. Ed is clipped by the tornado as he steps away, the back of his right thigh is shredded. The tornado ceases to follow ed as he obfuscates, spinning in place.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks in the pillow fort and looks at the gold crystal.
> "Good, just in time too. Couldn't have done that without your powers and with how those crystals react to shinso. Should have effected it in someway. Especially with the massive amount of built up energy and then implosion."
> Ashley analyzes it with sphere and zero point at the same time.
> "Lets see if it effected you any little crystal or if you simply changed color."



Ashley touches the crystal, it is heavy and burns through his glove on contact


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ed feels the searing pain coming form his leg. _Damn. It doesn't look like I can out-run him._ He notices that the Cyebe stopped whirling towards him based off of the lack of sound coming towards him. _Looks like it's stopped because of the fog. Let's see if I can't use that to my advantage._ Ed pulls out several small pouches and several explosive crystals. 

He then, as fast as he can, instantly fashioned two blood red tantos the same way he created his katana whilst in Obfuscate, and guards for his arms and legs. He then picked up all the pouches and slowly pulls in Obfuscate towards him, forcing KT towards his direction. As soon as he is in sight, Ed throws the pouches at him, causing the pouches to rip open and drop a cloud of red crystal. Ed throws another crystal at him and repeats the last attack, resulting in a far stronger explosion. Immediately after, he re-establishes Obfuscate back to it's former point, Stepping away from where his salvo came from.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 17, 2014)

While Ed face his enemy Kiel try using his molecular structure a phasing abilitie,he was stabbing his hand and controlling his body to try to create a method to not be touched by the edge that he made,regenerating while he took organic material to not lose it until the fight


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley touches the crystal, it is heavy and burns through his glove on contact



"Good thing I have these."
Ashley thinks for a few moments then transforms into knightblazer

"Yo Robert, work on that swordsmanship okay. Lets see if Hot Lancer did it's job."
The crystal does not burn this form at all, but still has weight.
Ashley utilizes all of his shinso into maintaining Rubearbat then attempts to shove the crystal in the white core of his currently not human body.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> While Ed face his enemy Kiel try using his molecular structure a phasing abilitie,he was stabbing his hand and controlling his body to try to create a method to not be touched by the edge that he made,regenerating while he took organic material to not lose it until the fight


And was unsuccessful


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Good thing I have these."
> Ashley thinks for a few moments then transforms into knightblazer
> 
> "Yo Robert, work on that swordsmanship okay. Lets see if Hot Lancer did it's job."
> ...


Ashley is violently blown apart as the crysal detonates leaving no traces. Ashley looks around the room his body was in 7 pieces

"Aw shit..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 17, 2014)

After the failure Kiel try creating eletricity charging his nanites in his body trying to see if he was able to create eletricity even if it was only his nanites.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley is violently blown apart as the crysal detonates leaving no traces. Ashley looks around the room his body was in 7 pieces
> 
> "Aw shit..."



"Robert, mind carrying me over to Wrasse real quick? I mean I'm not going to bleed to death anytime soon or the like, but I'd prefer if I was actually in one piece for my match."
Ashley moves one of his arms that was blown into a corner despite it being separated and slowly moves it over to Robert.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 17, 2014)

_He hasn't attacked me yet. 

Alright, time to go all out with this._

Whilst in the fog of Obfuscate, Ed throws his long-coat on the floor, pulls out a black crystal and takes the moment of peace to set up a full-body suit of armor, making sure to cover the bracelet as well. _Sorry, Takime, Ash, but I gotta borrow your shtick for a moment. _ His armor glows bright red...and then fades to black. As the suit's crimson color is absorbed into the newly combined broadsword, making it glow brighter and brighter until it practically glows in the dark, Ed is left with a black suit of knights armor (save for a black-red one-way visor and other reddish areas) that looks as if it were ripped out of a hellish fairy tale.


----------



## manidk (Jan 17, 2014)

"How about just having Kiel put you back together?"

Robert doesn't look up from what he's doing.

"Kiel?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Robert, mind carrying me over to Wrasse real quick? I mean I'm not going to bleed to death anytime soon or the like, but I'd prefer if I was actually in one piece for my match."
> Ashley moves one of his arms that was blown into a corner despite it being separated and slowly moves it over to Robert.



Yet another explosion was heard in Wrasse's room. The boy having laughed/cried himself to sleep awoke to the noise which prompted him to check once again only this time Ashley was in several pieces trying and failing to bring the other parts of his body together. Rinse and repeat




> the echoes of childish laughter could reach RobertAshley's ears and everyone else in Block B


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

manidk said:


> "How about just having Kiel put you back together?"
> 
> Robert doesn't look up from what he's doing.
> 
> "Kiel?"



"Hmm could he actually do that? He's welcome to try."
Robert feels a hand on his shoulder


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm could he actually do that? He's welcome to try."
> Robert feels a hand on his shoulder



"Oh yes i can do that" Says Kiel as he stop the eletricity and goes into repairing Ashley parts that was blow away reconstructing his body in the best way possible "How did that even happened?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh yes i can do that" Says Kiel as he stop the eletricity and goes into repairing Ashley parts that was blow away reconstructing his body in the best way possible "How did that even happened?"


The arm leapt off of Robert's shoulder
"Science is all about trail and error. That said not what I wanted. Could be useful later, Robert actually managed to make a singularity then implode it. Now if only his sword fighting has improved, can't rely on barrier's all the time."


----------



## manidk (Jan 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The arm leapt off of Robert's shoulder
> "Science is all about trail and error. That said not what I wanted. Could be useful later, Robert actually managed to make a singularity then implode it. Now if only his sword fighting has improved, can't rely on barrier's all the time."



"If someone gets close enough for me to use the sword then I'm already pretty fucked."

Robert decides to attempt the sword training again anyways, pulling it out and focusing on it.

"_Anyone home?  I'd like to give it another try._"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed feels the searing pain coming form his leg. _Damn. It doesn't look like I can out-run him._ He notices that the Cyebe stopped whirling towards him based off of the lack of sound coming towards him. _Looks like it's stopped because of the fog. Let's see if I can't use that to my advantage._ Ed pulls out several small pouches and several explosive crystals.
> 
> He then, as fast as he can, instantly fashioned two blood red tantos the same way he created his katana whilst in Obfuscate, and guards for his arms and legs. He then picked up all the pouches and slowly pulls in Obfuscate towards him, forcing KT towards his direction. As soon as he is in sight, Ed throws the pouches at him, causing the pouches to rip open and drop a cloud of red crystal. Ed throws another crystal at him and repeats the last attack, resulting in a far stronger explosion. Immediately after, he re-establishes Obfuscate back to it's former point, Stepping away from where his salvo came from.





P-X 12 said:


> _He hasn't attacked me yet.
> 
> Alright, time to go all out with this._
> 
> Whilst in the fog of Obfuscate, Ed throws his long-coat on the floor, pulls out a black crystal and takes the moment of peace to set up a full-body suit of armor, making sure to cover the bracelet as well. _Sorry, Takime, Ash, but I gotta borrow your shtick for a moment. _ His armor glows bright red...and then fades to black. As the suit's crimson color is absorbed into the newly combined broadsword, making it glow brighter and brighter until it practically glows in the dark, Ed is left with a black suit of knights armor (save for a black-red one-way visor and other reddish areas) that looks as if it were ripped out of a hellish fairy tale.


Killatron spots the crystals in flight and bisects them, they explode regardless hurling him backwards. He lands in a crablike position. Killatron rises to his feet and begins spinning his swords like dual propellers, blowing away the obfuscatenand reveling Ed


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 17, 2014)

After a long and excrutiating wait due to Gas Bill's uncooperativeness, Wrasse finally arrives at the concession stand.
"One funnel cake, please."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After a long and excrutiating wait due to Gas Bill's uncooperativeness, Wrasse finally arrives at the concession stand.
> "One funnel cake, please."



"Sorry we just ran out. Things go out fast in sales, should have gotten to the line faster if you wanted one." Says the merchant
"I do have other products however since I noticed you are a participant."
The merchant motions towards his other wares which are...


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Killatron spots the crystals in flight and bisects them, they explode regardless hurling him backwards. He lands in a crablike position. Killatron rises to his feet and begins spinning his swords like dual propellers, blowing away the obfuscated revealing Ed.



Ed creates seven tendrils from the back of his armor, grabbing items from his coat with surprising levels of dexterity._Man, I am feeling really unoriginal right now._ He pulls out a large amount of crystal weaponry, including a black crystal which melted into the armor, increasing the size of that tendril by a considerable margin. With one of them, he grabbed Maleficarum and took aim, assuming a defensive stance, ready to counter any movement he makes with four other tendrils armed with weaponry, the remaining two handling other matters. Finally, Ed takes a shot moment to use Sphere to check if KT has anything hidden for him.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sorry we just ran out. Things go out fast in sales, should have gotten to the line faster if you wanted one." Says the merchant
> "I do have other products however since I noticed you are a participant."
> The merchant motions towards his other wares which are...



Since Wrasse was literally looking at large amount of funnel cakes in front of him, he immediately deduced that the merchant was possessed by some sort of demon. Seizing the creature's soul, Wrasse cast it out of the merchant and into the void, where it dissolved into nothingness. Wrasse repeated his order.


----------



## manidk (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Since Wrasse was literally looking at large amount of funnel cakes in front of him, he immediately deduced that the merchant was possessed by some sort of demon. Seizing the creature's soul, Wrasse cast it out of the merchant and into the void, where it dissolved into nothingness. Wrasse repeated his order.



Another merchant appeared, a large man with greasy hair and a green polo.

"Sorry sir, fresh out of Funnel Cakes."

...And he was right.

"Can I interest you in anything else?"  He asks, powdered sugar dusting off his chins.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2014)

manidk said:


> Another merchant appeared, a large man with greasy hair and a green polo.
> 
> "Sorry sir, fresh out of Funnel Cakes."
> 
> ...



A third large nosed merchant appears, powdered sugar adorning his face. "Yes sir we are quite out." He says between chews.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A third large nosed merchant appears, powdered sugar adorning his face. "Yes sir we are quite out." He says between chews.



A random man behind Gas and Wrasse starts complaining due to impatience
"Hey they don't have anymore funnel cakes you heard them. Get something else or move it!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 17, 2014)

manidk said:


> Another merchant appeared, a large man with greasy hair and a green polo.
> 
> "Sorry sir, fresh out of Funnel Cakes."
> 
> ...





Zhen Chan said:


> A third large nosed merchant appears, powdered sugar adorning his face. "Yes sir we are quite out." He says between chews.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> A random man behind Gas and Wrasse starts complaining due to impatience
> "Hey they don't have anymore funnel cakes you heard them. Get something else or move it!"



Wrasse's eyes narrowed. He seized Gas Bill, and pointed him at the offending merchants. He yanked on the deity's shoulder, producing an sound that oddly resembled pumping a shotgun. Gas Bill opened his mouth, and flames spewed forth, consuming the merchants, immolating their flesh and very souls. Wrasse turned his improvised flame-thrower one the irritating crowd behind him, creating a sea of fire, agonized screams echoing throughout the building. Wrasse walked slowly away, with flames framing him in the background, a minor tongue of flame issuing from Gas Bill's mouth.
"Well, its really too bad that I was too late..." Wrasse said, donning a pair of Cool Shades, "...for the funnel cake fire sale."


----------



## manidk (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse's eyes narrowed. He seized Gas Bill, and pointed him at the offending merchants. He yanked on the deity's shoulder, producing an sound that oddly resembled pumping a shotgun. Gas Bill opened his mouth, and flames spewed forth, consuming the merchants, immolating their flesh and very souls. Wrasse turned his improvised flame-thrower one the irritating crowd behind him, creating a sea of fire, agonized screams echoing throughout the building. Wrasse walked slowly away, with flames framing him in the background, a minor tongue of flame issuing from Gas Bill's mouth.
> "Well, its really too bad that I was too late..." Wrasse said, donning a pair of Cool Shades, "...for the funnel cake fire sale."



A single shred of powdered-sugar covered Funnel Cake is kicked up by the wind created by the fire.  It floats through the arena, into the hallways, and finally into the D Block rooms.

"What's this then?"  Robert grabs the confection from the air and eats it.

"...Meh."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

manidk said:


> A single shred of powdered-sugar covered Funnel Cake is kicked up by the wind created by the fire.  It floats through the arena, into the hallways, and finally into the D Block rooms.
> 
> "What's this then?"  Robert grabs the confection from the air and eats it.
> 
> "...Meh."


Ashley checks to see if everything is together.
"Yep..."
Except the lower half of his body was put on backwards by Kiel
"You know damn well that isn't how it goes Kiel!"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 18, 2014)

Gas Bill throws up his hands in annoyance.

Wrasse catches fire from the waist down


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley checks to see if everything is together.
> "Yep..."
> Except the lower half of his body was put on backwards by Kiel
> "You know damn well that isn't how it goes Kiel!"



"Well you see,not all surgery goes well in life" Says Kiel playing with Ashley body and repairing it right "Its okay now?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Well you see,not all surgery goes well in life" Says Kiel playing with Ashley body and repairing it right "Its okay now?"



Ashley checks everything again
"Last time I checked before I got blown up yes."
Ashley looks at the television


P-X 12 said:


> Ed creates seven tendrils from the back of his armor, grabbing items from his coat with surprising levels of dexterity._Man, I am feeling really unoriginal right now._ He pulls out a large amount of crystal weaponry, including a black crystal which melted into the armor, increasing the size of that tendril by a considerable margin. With one of them, he grabbed Maleficarum and took aim, assuming a defensive stance, ready to counter any movement he makes with four other tendrils armed with weaponry, the remaining two handling other matters. Finally, Ed takes a shot moment to use Sphere to check if KT has anything hidden for him.



"How do you guys think he is doing so far?"
_He's totally stealing my shitck going to make me look bad when I go out there._


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley checks everything again
> "Last time I checked before I got blown up yes."
> Ashley looks at the television
> 
> ...



"Thats Viper's Ed right there he is doing fine pretty sure he can do it,i just can't tell what will happen when Master Viper calls him for a dark room"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 18, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill throws up his hands in annoyance.
> 
> Wrasse catches fire from the waist down



Wrasse quickly set Gas Bill down. He could feel the flames burning away the mortal impurities in his legs. Weakness was reduced to ash, softness burned away, impotence incinerated.

By the time the flames died down, Wrasse was so clean that from the waist down he almost glowed. "Well, that saves me a bath." Wrasse said. "Thank you, friend Gas Bill."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 18, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse quickly set Gas Bill down. He could feel the flames burning away the mortal impurities in his legs. Weakness was reduced to ash, softness burned away, impotence incinerated.
> 
> By the time the flames died down, Wrasse was so clean that from the waist down he almost glowed. "Well, that saves me a bath." Wrasse said. "Thank you, friend Gas Bill."


"No problem." The man says, eating a funnel cake

As he vanishes into the ether, Wrasse's flesh begins to spontaneously combust


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 18, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "No problem." The man says, eating a funnel cake
> 
> As he vanishes into the ether, Wrasse's flesh begins to spontaneously combust



As the flmaes consumed him, Wrasse screamed in pain...

Wrasse blinked. "Wait, what am I oing here? Last thing I remember is walking out of my room with...someone...umm... Oh yeah! Funnel cakes!" Wrasse eagerly turned around.

But instead of a concession stand full of delicious pastries, he was confronted by a sea of ash.

Wrasse dropped to his knees.


----------



## manidk (Jan 18, 2014)

Robert walks up behind the now-pantless Wrasse.

"The fuck happened here?"

There is a slight hint of powdered sugar on his mouth.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 18, 2014)

Wrasse look at Robert with wild eyes.
"Funnel caaaaaakes!" he screamed upon seeing the powdered sugar on Robert, and lunged at him.


----------



## manidk (Jan 18, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse look at Robert with wild eyes.
> "Funnel caaaaaakes!" he screamed upon seeing the powdered sugar on Robert, and lunged at him.



Robert's skin peeled away, revealing a man made up completely of Funnel Cakes.

"Whoa there pal, you must be mistaken!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 18, 2014)

Wrasse bit savagly into the Funnel Cake Man, ignoring the fact that he didn't quite taste like a pastry.


----------



## manidk (Jan 18, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse bit savagly into the Funnel Cake Man, ignoring the fact that he didn't quite taste like a pastry.



The man writhes in pain as he is devoured.  Shortly after every trace of him is gone, Robert again walks up.

"Oh, Wrasse, did you see Fra- Uh, Mr. Unnelkake around here?  He said he was going to take on my appearance to surprise you but I've lost track of him now.  I saw him knocking on your door, said something about you winning a lifetime supply of fresh funnel cakes."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 18, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed creates seven tendrils from the back of his armor, grabbing items from his coat with surprising levels of dexterity._Man, I am feeling really unoriginal right now._ He pulls out a large amount of crystal weaponry, including a black crystal which melted into the armor, increasing the size of that tendril by a considerable margin. With one of them, he grabbed Maleficarum and took aim, assuming a defensive stance, ready to counter any movement he makes with four other tendrils armed with weaponry, the remaining two handling other matters. Finally, Ed takes a shot moment to use Sphere to check if KT has anything hidden for him.



Killatron raises his hand. *bzz*" I surrender "*bzz*

The crowd is both shocked and outraged


----------



## Sablés (Jan 18, 2014)

"*Yay, Mistrr  Ed non.*" Alystor said while scarfing down on the funnel cakes delivered to Wrasse by a man strangely made of funnel cakes.


----------



## manidk (Jan 18, 2014)

Robert claps for Ed, then proceeds to buy a pizza and return to his room.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 18, 2014)

Wrasse curls up into a ball and rocks back and forth.

He claps feebly for Ed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Killatron raises his hand. *bzz*" I surrender "*bzz*
> 
> The crowd is both shocked and outraged



"Huh, was it just gathering data? Kinda expected more from something called Killatron..."
Ashley reverts back into one whole piece
"Everything is where it should be. Will be seeing you guys."
Ashley goes to check up on Ed after he won his match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 18, 2014)

Clouds gather over the arena as a light rain sprinkles the city, accompanying a lazy breeze


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Clouds gather over the arena as a light rain sprinkles the city, accompanying a lazy breeze



"THE SKIES RECOGNIZE THE AGONY WITHIN MY SOUL!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 18, 2014)

_....Huh._

Ed simply breaks down his armor and sword into two small crystal balls and walks away from the arena, victorious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _....Huh._
> 
> Ed simply breaks down his armor and sword into two small crystal balls and walks away from the arena, victorious.



Ashley walks up to Ed
"Don't you think that was a bit odd. He gives up when he's a cybe ,hasn't taken a lethal hit, then it rain out of nowhere... 
Viper would probably seek comfort by now."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ed nods his head on the first point and promptly ignores the second. "I know what you mean. I'm not sure what the hell was going on there. Still though, let's wait to see if we can deal with that if it's a threat. Besides, shouldn't you be worrying about your fight right now?" Ed walks into the place where Robert and the others were. "So, what did you guys think of that fight?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 18, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed nods his head on the first point and promptly ignores the second. "I know what you mean. I'm not sure what the hell was going on there. Still though, let's wait to see if we can deal with that if it's a threat. Besides, shouldn't you be worrying about your fight right now?" Ed walks into the place where Robert and the others were. "So, what did you guys think of that fight?"



"You did well, Ed.  By the way, you're second-in-command now, in case you haven't realized it yet."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed nods his head on the first point and promptly ignores the second. "I know what you mean. I'm not sure what the hell was going on there. Still though, let's wait to see if we can deal with that if it's a threat. Besides, shouldn't you be worrying about your fight right now?" Ed walks into the place where Robert and the others were. "So, what did you guys think of that fight?"



"Hmm good point."
Ashley goes to his room for some final prep.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 19, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed nods his head on the first point and promptly ignores the second. "I know what you mean. I'm not sure what the hell was going on there. Still though, let's wait to see if we can deal with that if it's a threat. Besides, shouldn't you be worrying about your fight right now?" Ed walks into the place where Robert and the others were. "So, what did you guys think of that fight?"



"AAAAGAAAAHWAAAAAAAA!!!!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

Kiel stands clapping for Ed "I knew you could do it"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Alystor arrives bringing funnel cake with him.

"*Cool match Mister Ed. Robot guy was pretty lame though.*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2014)

"Thanks guys. 

So, who else want's to see the next match? Also, is Viper all right? I'd rather not go to Block B with him still pissed off."



Ichypa said:


> "AAAAGAAAAHWAAAAAAAA!!!!"



"What's with him?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 19, 2014)

manidk said:


> "You did well, Ed.  By the way, you're second-in-command now, in case you haven't realized it yet."





P-X 12 said:


> "Thanks guys.
> 
> So, who else want's to see the next match? Also, is Viper all right? I'd rather not go to Block B with him still pissed off."
> 
> ...



"Ahem."

Robert looks mildly annoyed.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Thanks guys.
> 
> So, who else want's to see the next match? Also, is Viper all right? I'd rather not go to Block B with him still pissed off."
> 
> ...



"I think he become creepier than me,just saying  don't know"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Ahem."
> 
> Robert looks mildly annoyed.



"Oh, right. About that second-in-command, why me? Not that I'm not honored, in in fact I accept it, it's just kinda came out of nowhere for me. Granted, the only other obvious candidate doesn't seem to be in the right state of mind," pointing to the screaming Wrasse. "Seriously, how long has been like this?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 19, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Oh, right. About that second-in-command, why me? Not that I'm not honored, in in fact I accept it, it's just kinda came out of nowhere for me. Granted, the only other obvious candidate doesn't seem to be in the right state of mind," pointing to the screaming Wrasse. "Seriously, how long has been like this?"



"You've shown the most promise.  Wrasse is too effective of a healer for me to want to place him in the front lines, and Aeron is apparently in the big birdhouse in the sky...  And for a while now."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2014)

Group B match 3

"Introducing the personal vassal of Viper Genus and Hive renown womanizer Terragon!"

The crowd exploded into equal parts shrill screaming of adoration and masculine boos, which the passion of the female spectators soon overtaking the distain of the jealous males. 

Terragon (B5) walked in head raised to the sky, basking in the rain 
"Nice day for a rain shower"


[Youtube]7jZUFnOZ5IE[/youtube]


"Hmm. The card for the next contestant simply reads 'Fuck You'... Right. Urek Mazino!"

Urek (B7) was greeted with half hearted cheers as he made his entrance


[Youtube]tF08nQpW60o[/youtube]

"I finally have a suitable audience to kill you in front of." Urek taunted
"If you killed me Id be double dead, because I'd certainly die of shame." Replied Terragon flippantly

"Fighters ready! Begin!"


Urek began by unleashing a barrage of spiraling shinshoo beams, Terragon barely moved as he dodged each by millimeters, advancing half a step to a step with each evasion. "Really? This is how your going to win? You disappoint, but I'm sure the ladies have informed you of that already ♥" Terragon taunted flatly, adding a wink. The responding cheer from the long haired ovary sacks in the audience only served to drive the barb home with a sledgehammer like force.

A vein popped out of Ureks forehead as he responded "You-" the rest of the sentence was drowned out by the sound of Terragon's fist shoving Urek's teeth down his gullet. Not yet finished Terragon grabbed Urek's wagging tongue and tore it free from his skull in a spurt of blood. Urek howled as he backpedaled but Terragon was on him like stink on shit, delivering crushing blow after crushing blow, shattering Ureks jaw, collar bone, both arms and rendering his ribs into something resembling the last crackers at the bottom of the box.

"This is really it? I'm disappointed." Terragon admired as he hoisted Urek up by the hair. "I guess in the end you really were trash." With that Terragon plunged his hand into Urek's chest and ripped free his rib cage, or letting his organs spill out onto the ground.

"I'll make sure to put a candle on your grave. It will say here lies Urek, he never scored."



Suddenly Ureks corpse is engulfed in blue flame. When the flame dissipates he is standing again, unharmed. "Mildly interestingly." Terragon responds as he attacks Urek. Urek catches his wrist, his hand inches from his chest. Urek smiles as he squeezes, the sounds of Terragon's wrist breaking could be heard in the cheap seats. "BUSTAH WOLF!"



Terragon is blown to the other side of the arena as he slams into the audience protection barrier before bouncing to the ground.

Terragon gets up and lights a cigarette. "Might be worth trying now."



"Opera House open!" The arena is flooded with soothing music. "Gonna lullaby me to death?" Quipped Urek. "Actually yes." Replies Terragon flatly

'Basso Profundo'

Terragon stepped at great speed towards Urek, appearing behind him

'Bel Canto Bass'
'Basso Buffo'

With his left arm wreathed in lightning and flames Terragon struck the exposed flank of Urek, drawing a cry of agony. Urek spun with another bustahwolf but Terragon met it with his right, which had become engroged with muscle and was twice its usual size. The two fists collided and detonated the arena in a flash of sound and fury.



-part 2  tomorrow-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Ashley watches the match while preparing.
"I'm starting to get a rather bad feeling for some reason, like something bad is about to happen. Could just be the rain messing with me I suppose, hear it makes some people gloomy and on edge."
Ashley talks to himself while customizing his weapon and bullets.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 19, 2014)

Wrasse, with the soothing of his Jedi and Sith masters, managed to calm down, went to find some pants, and returned to watch the fight.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

"Ashley is not only you,actually i feel very uneasy on this even more with this rain,and more Urek is with Vers and cia this make me feel like something is coming up" Kiel says as he watches the match


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Ashley is not only you,actually i feel very uneasy on this even more with this rain,and more Urek is with Vers and cia this make me feel like something is coming up" Kiel says as he watches the match



"Geh! You followed me into my room! But, you are right. Something is going on here..."
Ashley silently works on his guns and seems to be thinking about something hard


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 19, 2014)

Wrasse frowned up at the rain.
"I sense a disturbance in the Force..." he muttered.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Alystor wonders what the adults are feeling

"*You sure you guys aren't being over dramatic? I feel the same as always, well aside from the headaches.*" He clutches his forehead in pain


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor wonders what the adults are feeling
> 
> "*You sure you guys aren't being over dramatic? I feel the same as always, well aside from the headaches.*" He clutches his forehead in pain



"When it comes to someone related to the sins we can`t think that things like a rain in times like that is just a natural thing,everything can change in less than a second you know" Kiel says to Alystor


----------



## manidk (Jan 19, 2014)

Robert joins Alystor in wondering why everyone is so upset about a little rain.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "When it comes to someone related to the sins we can`t think that things like a rain in times like that is just a natural thing,everything can change in less than a second you know" Kiel says to Alystor


"Why is everyone in my room now? Anyway... I still can't believe the Sins are here and I lived after meeting one."
Ashley ponders something 
"Why are they here anyway? This doesn't seem like it's worth a Sins time. Could it just be because of Urek? You don't think Urek could beat Terragon do you?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2014)

"I honestly have no clue at this point," Ed said, half-listening to the others while watching the fight. "Urek might still have a revive or two left in him, and if that's the case, Terrigon's in for an uphill battle. Still, he seems to be handling himself well at this point."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Why is everyone in my room now? Anyway... I still can't believe the Sins are here and I lived after meeting one."
> Ashley ponders something
> "Why are they here anyway? This doesn't seem like it's worth a Sins time. Could it just be because of Urek? You don't think Urek could beat Terragon do you?"



"We are disturbing you? Were you doing "things" Ashley? You should know that there are kids here like Alystor" Kiel says "By the way,Terry is not going down for now,and even if he does i don't think this will end well and in some point will affect all of us"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "I honestly have no clue at this point," Ed said, half-listening to the others while watching the fight. "Urek might still have a revive or two left in him, and if that's the case, Terrigon's in for an uphill battle. Still, he seems to be handling himself well at this point."



"If Urek wins we are in trouble... Think about the brackets."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "We are disturbing you? Were you doing "things" Ashley? You should know that there are kids here like Alystor" Kiel says "By the way,Terry is not going down for now,and even if he does i don't think this will end well and in some point will affect all of us"



" *'Things' like what?* " Alystor asked, annoyed at being kept in the dark

"*I think Mister Terragon will lose if this keeps up. You saw how strong Urek got after reviving once, two more of those and boss will be in trouble unless he finds a way to win without Killing that Urek loser*."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> " *'Things' like what?* " Alystor asked, annoyed at being kept in the dark



Ashley picked up his rifle and pointed it right at Alystor so he can see down the barrel
It was a bit larger and seems to have work done on it.
"This."
Then he lowers it then starts working on it more


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley picked up his rifle and pointed it right at Alystor so he can see down the barrel
> It was a bit larger and seems to have work done on it.
> "This."
> Then he lowered it



Alystor raised both hands up and started sweating profusely in response to being held at gunpoint. 

"*That's not funny. Are you trying to blow my brains out?*" He yells


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2014)

"Yeah, I got no clue what we'll do if Urek wins. 

The best we can hope for is Viper facing him next and killing him with that mist of his."



Sabl?s said:


> Alystor raised both hands up and started sweating profusely in response to being held at gunpoint.
> 
> "*That's not funny. Are you trying to blow my brains out?*" He yells



"Oh relax, I doubt he'd be stupid enough to aim at you without his safety on."
Ed turns to him. "You do have your safety on, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Oh relax, I doubt he'd be stupid enough to aim at you without his safety on."
> Ed turns to him. "You do have your safety on, right?"


"My safety is my finger."



Sabl?s said:


> Alystor raised both hands up and started sweating profusely in response to being held at gunpoint.
> 
> "*That's not funny. Are you trying to blow my brains out?*" He yells


Ashley sets the gun down on the side
"So you do know what a gun is. Not that I need one."
Ashley holds up one of those crystal bullets and balances it on his finger 
The bullet changes shape. He then points his hand shaped like a gun and points it at Alystor
"Want to help me test something that is fun?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley sets the gun down on the side
> "So you do know what a gun is. Not that I need one."
> Ashley holds up one of those crystal bullets and balances it on his finger
> The bullet changes shape. He then points his hand shaped like a gun and points it at Alystor
> "Want to help me test something that is fun?"



Alystor suspicions melt away at soon as 'fun' was mentioned

"*Kay*."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2014)

"Speaking of those crystals..."Ed started as he pulled out a few red and black pieces, "You might wanna try these. The red ones ignite and explode when they experience sufficient trauma. The black ones are super-malleable, can change it's state, and is resistant to multiple forms of damage. Even Maleficarum couldn't break clean through it." He hands the few pieces over to Ash.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor suspicions melt away at soon as 'fun' was mentioned
> 
> "*Kay*."



Ashley tosses a beer can to Alystor
"Put this on your head, balance it, and use zeropoint once you do. After that the fun will begin. Will even give you a present after."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley tosses a beer can to Alystor
> "Put this on your head, balance it, and use zeropoint once you do. After that the fun will begin. Will even give you a present after."



_Why would I need Zeropoint? Eh, as long as it's fun and presents!_

Alystor follows Ash's instructions and leans next to a wall

"*Kay, what now?*" The boy asked


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Why would I need Zeropoint? Eh, as long as it's fun and presents!_
> 
> Alystor follows Ash's instructions and leans next to a wall
> 
> "*Kay, what now?*" The boy asked



Ashley uses sphere to fill the room and then points his gun shaped hand at Alystor's head
"Now this. Bang."
A gunshot is heard, the bullet was set off by a small amount of Shinso from Ashley's hand. The crystal bullet goes straight for the center of Alystor's forehead.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley uses sphere to fill the room and then points his gun shaped hand at Alystor's head
> "Now this. Bang."
> A gunshot is heard, the bullet was set off by a small amount of Shinso from Ashley's hand. The crystal bullet goes straight for the center of Alystor's forehead.



"@!!" Alys uses zeropoint to move his head slightly to the left where the crystal bullet grazes his ear, all the while balancing the can on his forehead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "@!!" Alys uses zeropoint to move his head slightly to the left where the crystal bullet grazes his ear, all the while balancing the can on his forehead.



The bullet changes it's directory Alys see's the bullet arcing upwards right in front of his head towards the can.
Ashley is watching the TV and match.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The bullet changes it's directory Alys see's the bullet arcing upwards right in front of his head.



Alys uses step to dodge the bullet and slams into the unprepared Robert, knocking them both down. Seeing the bullet resuming it's course, the boy jumps off Roberts chest and hides behind Ed. The can however had fallen on Robert's groin.

"*Lies, there's nothing fun about this!*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys uses step to dodge the bullet and slams into the unprepared Robert, knocking them both down. Seeing the bullet resuming it's course, the boy jumps off Roberts chest and hides behind Ed. The can however had fallen on Robert's groin.



The bullet resumed it's course losing some speed.
Unexpectedly however the bullet isn't going for the can it goes around Ed and continues to pursue Alystor near his head.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The bullet resumed it's course losing some speed.
> Unexpectedly however the bullet isn't going for the can it goes around Ed and continues to pursue Alystor near his head.


Alys moves backwards while using obfuscate in conjunction to throw off the bullet's trajectory.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys moves backwards while using obfuscate in conjunction to throw off the bullet's trajectory.


In response the bullet rapidly expands into a huge, fast crystal ball absorbing shinso heading towards Alys not changing it's course it's originally on due to losing it's signature
Another shot is heard and knocks the mass of crystals into a corner of the room.

Ashley is holding up a Bayonete 
"You were supposed to keep the can on your head."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> In response the bullet rapidly expands into a huge, fast crystal ball absorbing shinso heading towards Alys not changing it's course it's originally on due to losing it's signature
> Another shot is heard and knocks the mass of crystals into a corner of the room.
> 
> Ashley is holding up a Bayonete
> "You were supposed to keep the can on your head."



As Ashley shot the circular crystal a large piece of it's shards split apart and quickly pierced through the middle of Alystor's forehead and landed on the other side of the room. 

_Yup, definitely not fun
_
Alys falls to the ground unconscious as the hole heals.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> As Ashley shot the circular crystal a large piece of it's shards split apart and quickly pierced through the middle of Alystor's forehead and landed on the other side of the room.
> 
> _Yup, definitely not fun
> _
> Alys falls to the ground unconscious as the hole heals.



"Whoops, didn't mean to do that. 
That does give me a few ideas though."
Ashley takes a cold beer and puts it in Alystor's hand.
Then slaps him softly once he healed until he wakes up
"You've got to be more careful with your abilities or they can backfire on you. You're going to be fighting someone stronger than that no doubt. By the way since this could be the last day you are alive, go ahead. Have a drink, I don't care how young you are."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Whoops, didn't mean to do that.
> That does give me a few ideas though."
> Ashley takes a cold beer and puts it in Alystor's hand.
> Then slaps him softly once he healed until he wakes up
> "You've got to be more careful with your abilities or they can backfire on you. You're going to be fighting someone stronger than that no doubt. By the way since this could be the last day you are alive, go ahead. Have a drink, I don't care how young you are."



"*Apologies. I'll be sure to keep that in mind.*" Alice noticed the headaches had stopped, he felt different, calmer than he'd ever been  almost as if a fog had been lifted from his mind

He dropped the beer can and instead motioned towards the large shard of crystals. "*Would there be a way to combine this with a weapon?*" He asked


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Speaking of those crystals..."Ed started as he pulled out a few red and black pieces, "You might wanna try these. The red ones ignite and explode when they experience sufficient trauma. The black ones are super-malleable, can change it's state, and is resistant to multiple forms of damage. Even Maleficarum couldn't break clean through it." He hands the few pieces over to Ash.


--- flash back to a moments ago---
"Thanks Ed should come in handy."
--- flash back to a moments ago---


Sabl?s said:


> "*Apologies. I'll be sure to keep that in mind.*" Alice noticed the headaches had stopped, he felt different, calmer than he'd ever been  almost as if a fog had been lifted from his mind
> 
> He dropped the beer can and instead motioned towards the large shard of crystals. "*Would there be a way to combine this with a weapon?*" He asked


Ashley raises his eyebrow
"Anything you want to do with it as far as I can tell, but it's not particularly sturdy as far I can tell. If I had more time to study it I might be able to fix that but... 
Ed apparently knows a few things as well. I saw red and black crystals in your match Ed. I have an idea how you got those red ones, but how did you make the black one Ed?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys uses step to dodge the bullet and slams into the unprepared Robert, knocking them both down. Seeing the bullet resuming it's course, the boy jumps off Roberts chest and hides behind Ed. The can however had fallen on Robert's groin.
> 
> "*Lies, there's nothing fun about this!*"



Alys suddenly notices that it wasn't actually Robert that this happened to.

The innocent bystander gets up and runs away, embarrassed and hurt.

Robert stands in the corner, drinking.

"_Pfft, as if a C7 could knock me down..._"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley raises his eyebrow
> "Anything you want to do with it as far as I can tell, but it's not particularly sturdy as far I can tell. If I had more time to study it I might be able to fix that but...
> Ed apparently knows a few things as well. I saw red and black crystals in your match Ed. I have an idea how you got those red ones, but how did you get the black one Ed?"



"*Hmph, not a problem. I'll hang on to this then.*" Alys sends a few shards into his dimension and holds onto one  in his right arm which proceeded to drain his shinsoo rapidly. Despite this Alys felt he couldn't let go, it simply felt exhilarating.



manidk said:


> Alys suddenly notices that it wasn't actually Robert that this happened to.
> 
> The innocent bystander gets up and runs away, embarrassed and hurt.
> 
> ...



Robert finally picked himself up the ground and went to stand in the corner, muttering something about a C7 mowing him down, whatever that was.

"*What an odd fellow.*" Alice muses


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Hmph, not a problem. I'll hang on to this then.*" Alys sends a few shards into his dimension and holds onto one  in his right arm which proceeded to drain his shinsoo rapidly. Despite this Alys felt he couldn't let go, it simply felt exhilarating.


"Hey now don't just let it drain you like that. You've got to control it with the training we received else it'll just grow like a greedy weed. You've got some time until your match, but don't drain yourself completely."


> Robert finally picked himself up the ground and went to stand in the corner, muttering something about a C7 mowing him down, whatever that was.
> 
> "*What an odd fellow.*" Alice muses


"Robert don't feel bad we are starting to catch up. You said you wanted us to be strong anyway right?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Robert finally picked himself up the ground and went to stand in the corner, muttering something about a C7 mowing him down, whatever that was.
> 
> "*What an odd fellow.*" Alice muses





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Robert don't feel bad we are starting to catch up. You said you wanted us to be strong anyway right?"




Robert wonders how he was muttering when his text was in italics, clearly indicating thought.

He then follows after the innocent bystander that Alys knocked down and stepped on, but decides instead to return to his own room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert wonders how he was muttering when his text was in italics, clearly indicating thought.
> 
> He then follows after the innocent bystander that Alys knocked down and stepped on, but decides instead to return to his own room.



Robert goes back to his room to find everything isn't restocked, the tv is still broken, and his bed still in tatters, and that there are small crystals starting to grow in his room and a large note saying. 
*"fuck this bullshit -cleaning management"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey now don't just let it drain you like that. You've got to control it with the training we received else it'll just grow like a greedy weed. You've got some time until your match, but don't drain yourself completely."



Alys says nothing and does nothing to stop the shard's drain and growth. The mark on his eye began to grow.


----------



## manidk (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert goes back to his room to find everything isn't restocked, the tv is still broken, and his bed still in tatters, and that there are small crystals starting to grow in his room and a large note saying.
> *"fuck this bullshit -cleaning management"*



Robert shrugs, collects a few crystals, unravels everything made of cloth into string, and walks into the room next door.

The room is unoccupied.  Robert raids the fridge, turns on the t.v., and lays out on the bed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Group B match 3
> 
> "Introducing the personal vassal of Viper Genus and Hive renown womanizer Terragon!"
> 
> ...


 Urek and Terragon are flung to opposite sides of the arena as the audience barrier strains to deflect the energy upwards into the blackening clouds. Urek recovers first "Power Wave!" Urek punches the ground and a  pillar of energy erupts from the ground aimed at Terragon. Terragon raises his right hand

'Haute contre'

The pillar disappear with a clap of air. Urek is momentarily mystified but soon resumes his attack, hurling a lance of shinshoo at Terragon. Terragon steps to the side, hand still raised.

'Sopranist'

Urek screams as his eyes and the first inch of the entire front of his body is formed into cubes and falls off his body painfully. Taking advantage of his momentary lapse Terragon charges 

'Bel Canto Baritone'
'Kavalier Baritone'

Ureks muscles wither to nothing and begin to petrify, his body becoming stiff and grey. Terragon charges, diving at the last second to scoop him by the leg and throw him into the air. Urek spins wildyly out of control, as he hits the peak of his arc Terragon jumps up and catches him, drawing his stiffening body across his back. As they land with the force of an anvil dropped from orbit Terragon flexes his back and rips Urek in half, hurling his peices to opposite sides of the arnea. "Come back from that trash."

As if in responses both halves are consumed in a blue fire "OH YOU GOTTA BE FUCKING KIDDING ME!"
Like the phoenix Urek raises again, stronger yet again. "You are really pissing me-" Ureks knee slams into Terragon mouth too fast for him to react. "Who is the trash now fucker!" Urek grabs Terragon by the left forearm and squeezes, shattering it, before spinning like a tornado, dragging Terragon face through the ground the whole way through. As a cherry on the sundae Urek stopped the spin and tossed Terragon slightly into the air, cocking back his right fist as he did."BURN KNUCKLE!" The flaming fist hits Terragon squared in the face as he launches him into the air like a missle, through the ominously growing clouds.

Urek flies off after him, passing by him and waiting for him above the clouds. As Terragon Peirce's the heavens Ureks slams down a double hammerfist into his back, sending him shooting down like a meteor. The impact  on the ground shattered the barrier, the arena, and several blocks in each direction.

Urek floated down gently and hoisted up the corpse of Terragon. "That's it? You disappoint me." He says with an evil sneer. 

"WAKE THE FUCK UP!" Urek looks over as Viper yells. "MY VASSAL IS NOT THIS FUCKIG WEAK! WAKE THE FUCK UP AND KILL THIS BABY DICK FUCKHEAD!"

Ba bump
Ba bump
Ba bump

Terragon's heart restarts

"Hmm your alive? How inspiring." Jeers Urek. "Anything left in the tank?"

'Baryton Martin'
'Baryton Noble'
'Heldentenor'
'Dramatic tenor'
'Spinto Tenor'
'Lyric Tenor'

All at once Urek's world fell apart.

His shinshoo exploded from his pores, leaving him prematurely exhausted and his senses were inexplicably dulled. He could barely see, hear, feel anything anymore. Then gravity took a vacation as the world began to spin in opposite directions. It was as if everything had been sectioned off into circles and the circles couldn't agree the direction of speed to spin at. He moved to wipe his hand across his face but missed someone. Instead swatting the air in front of his croutch inexplicably. Before he could consider how that was even possible the world lost all definition. Everything was sheer black an white. No details. No gradients. Absolute stark opposition. Urek couldn't even see his own body anymore, it having been swallowed by the all consuming white as the black overhead continued to drop invisible drops of white on white.

He screamed but even to his own ears it sounded pathetic

Invisible in the white Terragon regained his footing and grabs Urek by the face.

"Hautecontre Mother fucker."

With a crack Urek's head disappeared and his corpse fell backwards. Silent.


----------



## manidk (Jan 19, 2014)

Robert watches the fight excitedly.

"Goddamn, teacher is ridiculous..."

He then begins to have a battle in his head, torn between the happiness of watching Urek get his ass whooped, and the disappointment that he isn't the one doing it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys says nothing and does nothing to stop the shard's drain and growth. The mark on his eye began to grow.


"Did that crystal mess with the seal?"
In response Ashley transforms immediately, summons hot lancer, then cuts 
Aylstor's arm that was holding it off.  Whilst using quickstep,zeropoint, and bearwhatisface.
Ashley also makes note of the match.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

"I don't think this end here for the sin,but for terry is other history" Kiel says as he watch the end of the fight


"What happened to the arena ?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Did that crystal mess with the seal?"
> In response Ashley transforms immediately, summons hot lancer, then cuts
> Aylstor's arm that was holding it off.  Whilst using quickstep,zeropoint, and bearwhatisface.
> Ashley also makes note of the match.



Alys who had formerly been paying attention to the turn of events in Terragon/Urek's match experiences the loss of the near euphoric feeling of the crystal's effects and the pain of having an arm slashed off which proceeded to regenerate itself faster than usual. While the seal was still noticeably larger than usual, Alys' felt his thoughts being clouded and cluttered once again.

"*What was that for, Ash?*" He asked the transformer, prior to feeling exhausted from having a large portion of his shinsoo reserves drained "*What do you think happened in the Arena?*"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys who had formerly been paying attention to the turn of events in Terragon/Urek's match experiences the loss of the near euphoric feeling of the crystal's effects and the pain of having an arm slashed off which proceeded to regenerate itself faster than usual. While the seal was still noticeably larger than usual, Alys' felt his thoughts being clouded and cluttered once again.
> 
> "*What was that for, Ash?*" He asked the transformer, prior to feeling exhausted from having a large portion of his shinsoo reserves drained "*What do you think happened in the Arena?*"



"No clue will send a scout there" Kiel creates a little bird and send to the arena to try to see what was that phaton zone  thing there


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 19, 2014)

Wrasse began to clap wildly for Terragon.

Then he noticed that there was something wrong with the arena.

It was missing.

"Well, that's going to be problematic. I better go tell Ashley that his fight is probably going to be delayed." Wrasse said with a sigh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "No clue will send a scout there" Kiel creates a little bird and send to the arena to try to see what was that phaton zone  thing there



As soon as the bird crosses the threshold it begins spazing out. The sensory information it is receiving makes no sense and it is unable to cope


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2014)

"Robert we are fucked for our fight i can only say that"

Kiel create one more bird and try to see once more if the information that he receives from the scout were useless including trying too know about the ground or simply things that Kiel would be able to know


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys who had formerly been paying attention to the turn of events in Terragon/Urek's match experiences the loss of the near euphoric feeling of the crystal's effects and the pain of having an arm slashed off which proceeded to regenerate itself faster than usual. While the seal was still noticeably larger than usual, Alys' felt his thoughts being clouded and cluttered once again.
> 
> "*What was that for, Ash?*" He asked the transformer, prior to feeling exhausted from having a large portion of his shinsoo reserves drained "*What do you think happened in the Arena?*"



Alys receives a bottle of carrot juice made from the shinso carrots Ashley has.
"Your gift."
Ashley then picks up all of the crystals and gives them to Ed.
"Don't touch those crystals again Alys, they mess with the seal and your head. You'll just have to go without it. Now..."
Ashley looks at the arena.
"It looks like I'll be having my match elsewhere now."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Alystor drinks the Carrot juice and feels rejuvenated 

"*Thanks Ash but I want a better look at that zone*" Alys says as he headed for the boundaries of the zone. 

"*Kiel's bird seems to have spazzed out. The same would probably happen to me unless...*" Alystor calls out his Phantom scythe; a five-pronged weapon (Hidan's scythe+) that reaves the mind and senses and uses it on his own body, temporarily severing the body's connection to 4 of his senses, leaving only hearing. He then uses Sphere to enhance his Cursed eye's ability to perceive shinsoo alone. 


"*Now or never since nobody else has the guts.*" He gulps as he ventures into the field

"*Hello! Anybody in here?*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ed was still trying to figure out the abilities of each combatant. Eventually he simply decided to think about it later. 

"To answer your question, Ash," he said, remembering his question, "I kinda stumbled across it. I basically screwed around with the crystals, trying to see if I could alter them by adding other materials into them that I found. I don't remember what I put into them, but whatever it was, it worked. Observe." 

Ed started running shinsoo through the crystal and pulled it from each end. The crystal stretched apart like rubber, getting smaller at the middle until the middle was the width of a hair. He then took out a normal crystal knife and told Ash to hold the string. Ed then attempted to cut said string; the knife gave out immedately, leaving the blade in two, perfectly cut halves. "And that's not even the impressive part," Ed said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

> Ed was still trying to figure out the abilities of each combatant. Eventually he simply decided to think about it later.
> 
> "To answer your question, Ash," he said, remembering his question, "I kinda stumbled across it. I basically screwed around with the crystals, trying to see if I could alter them by adding other materials into them that I found. I don't remember what I put into them, but whatever it was, it worked. Observe."
> 
> Ed started running shinsoo through the crystal and pulled it from each end. The crystal stretched apart like rubber, getting smaller at the middle until the middle was the width of a hair. He then took out a normal crystal knife and told Ash to hold the string. Ed then attempted to cut said string; the knife gave out immedately, leaving the blade in two, perfectly cut halves. "And that's not even the impressive part," Ed said.



"Pretty cool, maybe later we should-"
Ashley see's Alys walking out of the room saying something about getting a better look after he drank the juice.


Sabl?s said:


> Alystor drinks the Carrot juice and feels rejuvenated
> 
> "*Thanks Ash but I want a better look at that zone*" Alys says as he headed for the boundaries of the zone.
> 
> ...


Ashley followed and stopped at the barrier of the zone seeing Alys just going in
"Wait! Alys, dammit. It's suicide to jump into that thing I couldn't go in there if I wanted to."
Ashley looks around for Viper extending his sphere
*"LORD VIPER!"*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor drinks the Carrot juice and feels rejuvenated
> 
> "*Thanks Ash but I want a better look at that zone*" Alys says as he headed for the boundaries of the zone.
> 
> ...



Alice ventures into the zone, it is like a nexus of dimensions overlapping. Following his sphere he is forced to move in unintuitive ways to move the way he intends to. He has to stop when he comes to the boundary of the first circle,it feels wrong. His body screams not to enter. At the center is Terragon, panting. Looking up into the sky. He appears lost in thought as he floats diagnal to the ground.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice ventures into the zone, it is like a nexus of dimensions overlapping. Following his sphere he is forced to move in unintuitive ways to move the way he intends to. He has to stop when he comes to the boundary of the first circle,it feels wrong. His body screams not to enter. At the center is Terragon, panting. Looking up into the sky. He appears lost in thought as he floats diagnal to the ground.



Using Sphere, Alys was able to 'see' the Womanizer oddly floating about. He decided to test whether he could reach Terragon

"*You plan on getting up any time soon, mister? Boss Viper's going to be pissed if you keep playing around like this - the tournament can't continue and neither can your secret mission.*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Using Sphere, Alys was able to 'see' the Womanizer oddly floating about. He decided to test whether he could reach Terragon
> 
> "*You plan on getting up any time soon, mister? Boss Viper's going to be pissed if you keep playing around like this - the tournament can't continue and neither can your secret mission.*"



Alice entered the first ring and instantly regretted it thought the rings were spinning they were still spatially connected. The result was every direction was both right and wrong and alice was sent spinning into the sky by lack of gravity and inertia


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice entered the first ring and instantly regretted it thought the rings were spinning they were still spatially connected. The result was every direction was both right and wrong and alice was sent spinning into the sky by lack of gravity and inertia



Having most of his senses cut, Alice was barely able to make heads or tails of what happened only that his target was seemingly farther away from different direction and decides to take a different approach. He called forth Mugen and opened a tear and leap into his own dimension attempting to bypass the physics or lack of thereof in this one and approach Terragon undeterred and exit after passing the rings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley followed and stopped at the barrier of the zone seeing Alys just going in
> "Wait! Alys, dammit. It's suicide to jump into that thing I couldn't go in there if I wanted to."
> Ashley looks around for Viper extending his sphere
> *"LORD VIPER!"*



_Dammit, where is he?_
Ashley sticks his finger though the barrier to see how it effects him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Having most of his senses cut, Alice was barely able to make heads or tails of what happened only that his target was seemingly farther away from different direction and decides to take a different approach. He called forth Mugen and opened a tear and leap into his own dimension attempting to bypass the physics or lack of thereof in this one and approach Terragon undeterred and exit after passing the rings.



As alice tears a opens his pocket dimension he see it, a glowing fist sized hole pouring shinshoo of a dark and sinister nature. It is growing slowly in diameter. Ignoring it he opens up an exit near Terragon.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As alice tears a opens his pocket dimension he see it, a glowing fist sized hole pouring shinshoo of a dark and sinister nature. It is growing slowly in diameter. Ignoring it he opens up an exit near Terragon.



_No time to find out what that is_

He exits the dimension and approaches Terragon, attempting to co-coerce him into leaving the area, by force if necessary.

"*Mister, I think it's time we leave.*" He says


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _No time to find out what that is_
> 
> He exits the dimension and approaches Terragon, attempting to co-coerce him into leaving the area, by force if necessary.
> 
> "*Mister, I think it's time we leave.*" He says



"Huh" huh huh huh huh huh huh it echoes weirdly. "Leave?" Leave leave leave leave leave. "Right, Viper" viper viper viper viper viper.
 "Opera House close." The area vanishes, returning the area back to normal. The light rain has become torrential downpour. The streets cease to be and are instead river channels, so filled are they by the fist sized rain drops.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

"*Uh, mister Terragon, did you do this? The rain wasn't so...strong before*. Alystor referring to the giant raindrops impacting the concrete.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Uh, mister Terragon, did you do this? The rain wasn't so...strong before*. Alystor referring to the giant raindrops impacting the concrete.



"No... Something is going on" he replies yelling to be heard over the increasing racket


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "No... Something is going on" he replies yelling to be heard over the increasing racket



"Eh it closed."
_What the heck... what is with this rain?_
"*Alys get over here with Terragon!*"
Ashley yells as loudly as possible.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 20, 2014)

Kiel looks at the rain that suddenly became strangely strong as he look to the arena that became normal with alystor and terragon, Kiel yells and ask "Do you need some help Terragon?" Kiel yell as he think "I believe we will not have time until the next match"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "No... Something is going on" he replies yelling to be heard over the increasing racket



Alys sighs, unable to hear over the water projectiles.

"*Let's get inside.*" he yells to the others


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys sighs, unable to hear over the water projectiles.
> 
> "*Let's get inside.*" he yells to the others


Ashley couldn't hear Alys
_Terragon might be too tired to move_
Ashley dashes forward with quickstep full speed and his sphere up towards Terragon and Alys.  Ashley shoves a bottle of concentrated shinso carrot juice into Terragon's hands along with Healing Grapes
*"DRINK,EAT,FOLLOW!"* He yells
Ashley then grabs Alys by his arm by force then dashes back towards where his own room is and the others are as well.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Due to the intense rain and moisture, Alystor's grip loosens causing him to fall in to a puddle much to his dislike.

"*For crying out loud.*" He opens a dimension portal and jumps in, a sole arm reaches out prompting the others to enter as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Due to the intense rain and moisture, Alystor's grip loosens causing him to fall in to a puddle much to his dislike.
> 
> "*For crying out loud.*" He opens a dimension portal and jumps in, a sole arm reaches out prompting the others to enter as well.



"Tchh." Ashley grab's Alystor's arm then jumps in as well.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tchh." Ashley grab's Alystor's arm then jumps in as well.




Once everyone had entered...

"*Alright, don't touch anything and just follow me.*" He said with only his left eye noticeably open. What the others were viewing was an infinite Dimensional plane completely separate from anything they had ever experienced.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

"Wheeeee!" Wrasse said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Once everyone had entered...
> 
> "*Alright, don't touch anything and just follow me.*" He said with only his left eye noticeably open. What the others were viewing was an infinite Dimensional plane completely separate from anything they had ever experienced.



Alice on the nexus of infinite planes alice sees the horror. Like a sun trying to sqeeuze through the eye of a needle, this great presence was leaking through to the prime plane, from where was unknown.



Next to the presence he distinctly sees a human form



Another joins it



"How goes it" asks the second form
"The transition is slow but soon shall be completed"
"Do this and your crimes against the empire will be forgiven."
"So I've been told."
"Just restating what you stand to gain by succeeding. Be quick in your duties, Kaki."
"Yes, Grand Inquisitor." Kaki replies, barely managing to conceal his venom for the man

The grand inquisitor faded out of existence as Kaki refocused in the eye of the needle between dimensions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

"It's best we leave that man alone Alys. Lets get back to my room."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's best we leave that man alone Alys. Lets get back to my room."



Alystor was displeased to see an intruder wrecking his home, something about that hole was repulsive. Then again, if something happened to him, the others would never get out. He switches eyes and gazes upon the drifter with his cursed one in an effort to discern his impurities/killing intent and judge whether he was approachable.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor was displeased to see an intruder wrecking his home, something about that hole was repulsive. Then again, if something happened to him, the others would never get out. He switches eyes and gazes upon the drifter with his cursed one in an effort to discern his impurities/killing intent and judge whether he was approachable.



Alice's eye cracks and bleeds upon gazing the form of Kaki


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Alys clutches his eye, snarling at the disturbance before walking away with the others though not before memorizing the man's form and presence in detail

_Found one
_

He leads the others towards Ashley's room and exits

"*Does anybody know what's going on?*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2014)

"You tell us. Wasn't that your dimension you opened?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "You tell us. Wasn't that your dimension you opened?"



"*Not that, well- I mean I'll take care of him later. I'm talking about the fist-sized rain drops outside*."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

----------somewhere nearby-----------

A finger as thick as a mans wrist  pokes between dimensions, widening the hole as it twists and turns. A second finger soon joins it, widening the hole as they work in random.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

Wrasse expanded his Sphere, and went searching for Jace and Mika. Whatever was happening, it would probably be better if everyone was together to face it.


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Robert is alone in his hijacked hotel room, watching hair metals videos at max volume and rocking out accordingly.

He is completely oblivious to the goings on outside.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert is alone in his hijacked hotel room, watching hair metals videos at max volume and rocking out accordingly.
> 
> He is completely oblivious to the goings on outside.



Wrasse stopped by Robert's room.
"Hey, Robert." he said, using Force Bellow so that he would be heard clearly despite the volume of the music. "There's so serious flooding going on, so I stop by to make you aware of this, and make sure you aren't caught by surprise when the power goes out. Oh, and Urek died and Terragon and Alice make a hole in the fabric of the universe that something is trying to come through. Gonna go find Mika and Jace, see ya later."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse stopped by Robert's room.
> "Hey, Robert." he said, using Force Bellow so that he would be heard clearly despite the volume of the music. "There's so serious flooding going on, so I stop by to make you aware of this, and make sure you aren't caught by surprise when the power goes out. Oh, and Urek died and Terragon and Alice make a hole in the fabric of the universe that something is trying to come through. Gonna go find Mika and Jace, see ya later."



Wrasse wades through the 3 foot deep rivers that used to be streets until he finds mika and Jace

Meditating in seclusion


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 20, 2014)

"What the fuck is going on here? Things getting stranger and stranger" Says Kiel


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse stopped by Robert's room.
> "Hey, Robert." he said, using Force Bellow so that he would be heard clearly despite the volume of the music. "There's so serious flooding going on, so I stop by to make you aware of this, and make sure you aren't caught by surprise when the power goes out. Oh, and Urek died and Terragon and Alice make a hole in the fabric of the universe that something is trying to come through. Gonna go find Mika and Jace, see ya later."



Robert had of course watched the end of that battle and was aware of Urek's potential death.

Still, he decided rocking out could probably be held off until later and followed Wrasse to Jace and Mika's meditation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Not that, well- I mean I'll take care of him later. I'm talking about the fist-sized rain drops outside*."



"That isn't a normal occurrence, probably has to do with what we just saw and that man *Kaki*. A disturbance in time and space can cause anything to happen. 
Alys I want to go back and talk with that man. I can tell by looking at him I stand no chance in a fight, but at least there is always the chance of stopping whatever that is. Also... I don't want you to follow me, open the portal again in several minutes. Ed, I want you to come with me but won't force you. I need to know if you will come before I go."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse wades through the 3 foot deep rivers that used to be streets until he finds mika and Jace
> 
> Meditating in seclusion



"Hello, this is the Neighborhood Watch Committee, just swinging by to tell you that if you don't get your rear in gear, you're both going to drown." Wrasse said.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That isn't a normal occurrence, probably has to do with what we just saw and that man *Kaki*. A disturbance in time and space can cause anything to happen.
> Alys I want to go back and talk with that man. I can tell by looking at him I stand no chance in a fight, but at least there is always the chance of stopping whatever that is. Also... I don't want you to follow me, open the portal again in several minutes. Ed, I want you to come with me but won't force you. I need to know if you will come before I go."



Wrasse didn't feel the slightest disturbance in the Force as this was said.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That isn't a normal occurrence, probably has to do with what we just saw and that man *Kaki*. A disturbance in time and space can cause anything to happen.
> Alys I want to go back and talk with that man. I can tell by looking at him I stand no chance in a fight, but at least there is always the chance of stopping whatever that is. Also... I don't want you to follow me, open the portal again in several minutes. Ed, I want you to come with me but won't force you. I need to know if you will come before I go."



"*No offense Ashley but that's a terrible idea. Didn't you say there was some demon inside you that would get lose upon death? Not such a good idea then and Mister Ed second-in command. I'm the only one whose expendable and that guy is wrecking my home*." Alys slashes open a portal and plants Dreadscythe into the ground

"* That disappears means I'm dead. If you guys want to come through, I won't stop you but I'm going in.*" Alys enters in search of this Kaki


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2014)

"...Yeah, how about no. We don't know much about what that guy can do other than we can get hurt by looking at him," Ed started, pointing to Alystor. "And I really don't wanna figure out. Besides, the only way we can reason with him is with our old monkey acquaintance, and he bailed a while ago."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*No offense Ashley but that's a terrible idea. Didn't you say there was some demon inside you that would get lose upon death? Not such a good idea then and Mister Ed second-in command. I'm the only one whose expendable and that guy is wrecking my home*." Alys slashes open a portal and plants Dreadscythe into the ground
> 
> "* That disappears means I'm dead. If you guys want to come through, I won't stop you but I'm going in.*" Alys enters in search of this Kaki



"Tchh. It really hurts my pride when even a kid is right and is the only one that can go forward." 


P-X 12 said:


> "...Yeah, how about no. We don't know much about what that guy can do other than we can get hurt by looking at him," Ed started, pointing to Alystor. "And I really don't wanna figure out. Besides, the only way we can reason with him is with our old monkey acquaintance, and he bailed a while ago."


"Hang on Munji right? Did he go by any other names?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*No offense Ashley but that's a terrible idea. Didn't you say there was some demon inside you that would get lose upon death? Not such a good idea then and Mister Ed second-in command. I'm the only one whose expendable and that guy is wrecking my home*." Alys slashes open a portal and plants Dreadscythe into the ground
> 
> "* That disappears means I'm dead. If you guys want to come through, I won't stop you but I'm going in.*" Alys enters in search of this Kaki



The pocket dimension was alight with energy, mirroring the storm on the material plane. It didn't take long for alice for find the source. Kaki was wreathed in a halo of shinshoo as the dark presence slipped through the dimensional boundaries


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

_Really wish I'd taken Ash on that drink offer. No regrets, I guess_

Alice picks a lock of his hair and throws it out of the portal then approaches the shinsoo clad drifter with caution, using Rubear

_Keep it together_ The boy said, smothered by the immense shinsoo leaking out 

"*H-hello, may I ask what you're doing here?*" He said as soon as he got within earshot of Kaki


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Really wish I'd taken Ash on that drink offer. No regrets, I guess_
> 
> Alice picks a lock of his hair and throws it out of the portal then approaches the shinsoo clad drifter with caution
> 
> ...



Kaki vanishes. Alice feels a presence behind him. He turns



Alice is paralyzed under his gaze. He can't move. Can't breathe.

"A witness. Samedi would want me to exterminate you." Kaki raises his hand and alice feels his imminent death approaching



"Yes he would... But fuck Samedi." Kaki lowers his hand. "Fly away little bird. The empire is afraid of me. I have seen its true face. The streets are extended gutters and the gutters are full of blood and when the drains finally scab over, all the vermin will drown. The accumulated filth of all their sex and murder will foam up about their waists and all the whores and politicians will look up and shout "Save us!"... and I'll whisper "no.". The rain will wash the filth from the streets and we shall reclaim that which was once virtuous." 

He flicks Alice in his head. Alice's existence becomes pure agony as tears stream down his blind face, so many tears. As his vision returns he realizes it isn't tears, or at least not completely, but the rain. He is back at the location of the destroyed arena


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Really wish I'd taken Ash on that drink offer. No regrets, I guess_
> 
> Alice picks a lock of his hair and throws it out of the portal then approaches the shinsoo clad drifter with caution, using Rubear



Ashley catches the hair and takes it.
"Lets go Ed we have to meet up with everyone else."
He leaves his room and searches for Robert and the others with sphere.


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Robert is doing backstrokes waiting for Mika and Jace to awaken.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

Wrasse stuck his fingers into Jace and Mika's mouths, the flavor of Wrasse was strong enough towake them from their meditation and give them nightmares for a few months.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 20, 2014)

"Alystor you're back,where did you go?" Kiel asks  as he aproach the kid


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The mikas do battle and the Golden Mika is victorous
> Again
> And again
> And again
> ...



She begins to understand.

But she hates it.

She denies it. Refuses it. Rejects it.

Her instincts take over with a primal screech.

"Mikata's not done yet! Mikata refuses! Mikata has to kill! Kill! Killkillkillkill!"

She stands up, a shadowy hunger filling her in, attempting to stain her soul black.

"Mikata wants power! Power strong enough to kill Urek! Kill the one that killed Old Hag! MIKATA WANTS TO KILL!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert is doing backstrokes waiting for Mika and Jace to awaken.



Ashley walks in despite the water.
"You know with all that water and electric outlets I'd be worried, got barrier's over them right? What are they doing anyway? Seems like a good way to drown. Well... maybe Jace?"
Ashley jumps up and sits down on a floating bed.
"Robert we kinda have a problem, there is a man causing a space time disturbance and  likely has to do with all this water. Something unnatural is coming."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse stuck his fingers into Jace and Mika's mouths, the flavor of Wrasse was strong enough towake them from their meditation and give them nightmares for a few months.



As Wrasse sticks his fingers into Mikata's mouth, the Force around him begins to be pulled in hungrily, devoured by the shadowy presence taking root within the girl

The corruption swallows it, and then she smiles.


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley walks in despite the water.
> "You know with all that water and electric outlets I'd be worried, got barrier's over them right? What are they doing anyway? Seems like a good way to drown. Well... maybe Jace?"
> Ashley jumps up and sits down on a floating bed.
> "Robert we kinda have a problem, there is a man causing a space time disturbance and  likely has to do with all this water. Something unnatural is coming."



"You know, biblical floods can sometimes just be biblical floods.  Not every deluge has to be an omen of something to come."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> "You know, biblical floods can sometimes just be biblical floods.  Not every deluge has to be an omen of something to come."



*Arc 2 Act 1 John the Fisherman*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Alystor floats on the puddle, unwilling to get up. The drifter's words ringing in his mind



Zhen Chan said:


> "Yes he would... But fuck Samedi." Kaki lowers his hand. "Fly away little bird. The empire is afraid of me. I have seen its true face. The streets are extended gutters and the gutters are full of blood and when the drains finally scab over, all the vermin will drown. The accumulated filth of all their sex and murder will foam up about their waists and all the whores and politicians will look up and shout "Save us!"... and I'll whisper "no.". The rain will wash the filth from the streets and we shall reclaim that which was once virtuous."



"*All your desires will bring about is suffering, hate and death, nothing but emptiness and sadness will come of it...yet....then why is it....that to my own ears.....it doesn't so bad? *" The boy speaks monotonously , not acknowledging anything around him


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> "You know, biblical floods can sometimes just be biblical floods.  Not every deluge has to be an omen of something to come."


Ashley throws a unopened beer can at Robert's head
"What! Are you making fun of me those are exactly the kind of floods that ARE omens. EVERYONE DIES KINDS OF FLOODS. If this goes on we won't be even able to finish our fights and we'll have to go with Viper on whatever he wants to do. Dammit! I don't want to back out before I've even had my fight. A man's pride is on the line for such a thing."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor lies in the puddle, unwilling to get up. The drifter's words ringing in his mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Footsteps echo softly across the water

A figure reaches down, gripping the child by his incredibly gay looking cloak

"No, I suppose you don't."

He's pulled up roughly, a pair of shades shoved into his open hands.

"And now you do."

The figure vanishes.


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley throws a unopened beer can at Robert's head
> "What! Are you making fun of me those are exactly the kind of floods that ARE omens. EVERYONE DIES KINDS OF FLOODS. If this goes on we won't be even able to finish our fights and we'll have to go with Viper on whatever he wants to do. Dammit! I don't want to back out before I've even had my fight. A man's pride is on the line for such a thing."



Robert catches the beer and proceeds to drink it, still backstroking.

"How about you stick your head up my ass and fight for air?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor floats on the puddle, unwilling to get up. The drifter's words ringing in his mind
> 
> 
> 
> "*All your desires will bring about is suffering, hate and death, nothing but emptiness and sadness will come of it...yet....then why is it....that to my own ears.....it doesn't so bad? *" The boy speaks monotonously , not acknowledging anything around him



Kiel punchs Alystor three times "Stop saying words to the air if you want to stop something do something yourself boy"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert catches the beer and proceeds to drink it, still backstroking.
> 
> "How about you stick your head up my ass and fight for air?"



"I don't even have lungs right now... 
Besides the point, why are you being so laid back? 
Aren't you proud of anything dammit? 
What have you decided you'll be a grand champion in swimming now or something?
I thought you were looking for a purpose in your life.  "


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

---------somewhere nearby--------

The two fingers become a whole hand the size of a teenager. The clawed hand rakes the ground, gaining traction as the forearm and bicep emerges

The rain becomes a solid sheet of water

----------------------------------------------

"Something is coming." Jace declares jumping to his feet
"Not something." Responds Viper "Death."
"How cheery." Interjects Terragon


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't even have lungs right now...
> Besides the point, why are you being so laid back?
> Aren't you proud of anything dammit?
> What have you decided you'll be a grand champion in swimming now or something?
> I thought you were looking for a purpose in your life.  "



"My purpose in life for now is to find my purpose in life, I told you that.  And I'm being laid back because I enjoy the rain, damn.  Who died and made you the Grand Inquisitor?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Something is coming." Jace declares jumping to his feet
> "Not something." Responds Viper "Death."
> "How cheery." Interjects Terragon



"Well, fuck.  Maybe, just maybe I guess it isn't just abnormal weather."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> ---------somewhere nearby--------
> 
> The two fingers become a whole hand the size of a teenager. The clawed hand rakes the ground, gaining traction as the forearm and bicep emerges
> 
> ...



"What do you mean by "death" Master?" Kiel asks after he lift from punching alystor


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Well, fuck.  Maybe, just maybe I guess it isn't just abnormal weather."



"Oh gee you think?! I vote on either stopping whatever it is from coming fully before it does or running the hell away. The latter sounds like a good idea..."
Ashley looks at Viper, then Terragon,then Jace.
"But I'm just getting that kind of feeling today that it isn't happening is it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh gee you think?! I vote on either stopping whatever it is from coming fully before it does or running the hell away. The latter sounds like a good idea..."
> Ashley looks at Viper, then Terragon,then Jace.
> "But I'm just getting that kind of feeling today that it isn't happening is it?"



"I have never felt an energy to powerful, or malicious. Even if we ran we wouldn't out run it. Our best chance is to fight together." Responds jace


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Footsteps echo softly across the water
> 
> A figure reaches down, gripping the child by his incredibly gay looking cloak
> 
> ...




 Alystor was unable to make sense of what had just occurred. In fact, he realized nothing ever did. 

_I began as a trophy to be shown off and a doll to be kept clean, then a demon's pawn spited and attacked by everyone I came across. Now I belonged to  an insane prince ready to off me at a moment's notice and nearly lost my mind trying to overcome his dog's music fetish for no reason. Then the bloody headaches and now the one thing I could call my own had now been commandeered by an inexplicably powerful being and hell was about to let loose on all things.
_

And through all of this ordeals, all he had to show for it...was a pair of magnificent shades.




> ---------somewhere nearby--------
> 
> The two fingers become a whole hand the size of a teenager. The clawed hand rakes the ground, gaining traction as the forearm and bicep emerges
> 
> The rain becomes a solid sheet of water



Insert maniacal laughter

'Dreadscythe, come. Let's dance'


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I have never felt an energy so powerful, or malicious. Even if we ran we wouldn't out run it. Our best chance is to fight together." Responds jace



"You're kidding it would actually bother chasing us? Damn we need all the advice we can get and in the mean time. Robert stop beign lazy and teleport everyone here. Yes, I know you can do that. We need a plan."
Ashley reverts then pulls out 7 bottles of carrot juice. No more carrots remain.
"Drink up. It's all I have left, helps recover shinso rapidly. Even having it in your stomachs should help."
He also starts fashioning spiral bullets out of the black crystals.
"Anything you need or want just ask of it from me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 20, 2014)

Kiel use all his nanites and cells to reinforce his body for the incoming battle becoming a mix of robot and organic being "Alystor you fucker wake up"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

Alystor puts on his new shades.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> As Wrasse sticks his fingers into Mikata's mouth, the Force around him begins to be pulled in hungrily, devoured by the shadowy presence taking root within the girl
> 
> The corruption swallows it, and then she smiles.



The shadowy presence, have got the full on taste of trying to eat Wrasse, stops trying to eat him, screams in agony and horror, and goes to weep in a metaphorical corner, sobbing like a little girl.

"Sooo...should we run or fight?" Wrasse asked Jace.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She begins to understand.
> 
> But she hates it.
> 
> ...



The darkness consumes Mika. Golden Mika tsks then gives her a strong slap. The darkness that was once all consuming she now wore as a cloak and armor. Instead of becoming it it was now something she could bare as a weapon


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor puts on his new shades.



"Where the fuck did them come from?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Robert teleports the entire group to a safe area where they can prepare for the coming enemy.

"Every do what you need to.  Make peace, make preparations, whatever."

Robert himself just adjusts the cloth over his head, tightening it slightly.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The darkness consumes Mika. Golden Mika tsks then gives her a strong slap. The darkness that was once all consuming she now wore as a cloak and armor. Instead of becoming it it was now something she could bare as a weapon



Mikata stands up, bearing the armor itself, a pitch black.

The suit gives a barely audible wail of terror, having been utterly mindfucked by the flavor of Wrasses potent Force energies. Never before in the thousands of years it spent Beyond Shadows could anything have compared to the completely consuming despair wrought by that taste.

"Mikata wants to kill. Urek killed Old Hag."

The armor around her head is withdrawn into the rest of the suit, the slime girl giving a blood curdling stare at it's golden counterpart.

"_I _wanted to do that."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert teleports the entire group to a safe area where they can prepare for the coming enemy.
> 
> "Every do what you need to.  Make peace, make preparations, whatever."
> 
> Robert himself just adjusts the cloth over his head, tightening it slightly.



As they stood on the soaked rooftops they could see the other contestants likewise preparing even the hobbled Magnuson.

Vers was notably abssnt


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Where the fuck did them come from?"



"*That really important right now? Don't know about you but I'm going on higher ground.*" Alystor uses Step to reach the highest and safest place possible


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert teleports the entire group to a safe area where they can prepare for the coming enemy.
> 
> "Every do what you need to.  Make peace, make preparations, whatever."
> 
> Robert himself just adjusts the cloth over his head, tightening it slightly.



Wrasse pulled out him lightsaber, got Oblivificarus at the ready, and readied Czar Palladium.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata stands up, bearing the armor itself, a pitch black.
> 
> The suit gives a barely audible wail of terror, having been utterly mindfucked by the flavor of Wrasses potent Force energies. Never before in the thousands of years it spent Beyond Shadows could anything have compared to the completely consuming despair wrought by that taste.
> 
> ...



Golden Mika nods. "_WHY_ do you want to kill though."


----------



## manidk (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As they stood on the soaked rooftops they could see the other contestants likewise preparing even the hobbled Magnuson.
> 
> Vers was notably abssnt



Robert keeps a lookout for Urek, being familiar with Terry's regeneration limits and knowing that Urek has not yet expended them.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ed sets up several walls and mortars to defend against the enemy. 

He also re-created his armor and gave everyone a black crystal. 

He also takes a large black crystal, compresses it to the size of a tiny ball, and drops it into the ground.

Finally, he made a perch to attack from afar if needed.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Golden Mika nods. "_WHY_ do you want to kill though."



"From the beginning, I only ever wanted to eat things. Except Mister. And Old Hag threatened to take him away and make him belong to her."

The slime girl looks away, bitterly

"Mister doesn't belong to her. I'm better than her. The only way I can prove that I'm better than her is to kill. So I'll kill Urek. I'll kill my enemies and Mister's enemies, and prove it so that Mister understands that."

Mikata turns back towards the clone, "I don't know a lot of things. But I know that I dont have anything else."

The helmet slams back on dramatically.

"It's the only thing I know for real."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As they stood on the soaked rooftops they could see the other contestants likewise preparing even the hobbled Magnuson.
> 
> Vers was notably abssnt



"Vers. He did say it would get interesting and that he didn't like fighting. Wonder if this is what he meant."
Ashley shakes his head.
"We need all the help we can get. Someone should go over and heal Magnuson..."
Ashley transforms again then also makes armor like Ed's on top of it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "From the beginning, I only ever wanted to eat things. Except Mister. And Old Hag threatened to take him away and make him belong to her."
> 
> The slime girl looks away, bitterly
> 
> ...



Golden Mika nods. "The rules of nature."

The dream dissipates


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Golden Mika nods. "The rules of nature."
> 
> The dream dissipates



Mikata blinks once, twice, her eyes fluttering open as she takes in the rest of the group.

"What'd I miss?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata blinks once, twice, her eyes fluttering open as she takes in the rest of the group.
> 
> "What'd I miss?"



"We're about to fight something that would be considered suicide to fight. Feel free to have a drink of water though."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We're about to fight something that would be considered suicide to fight. Feel free to have a drink of water though."



Mikata tilts her head towards the cannon fodder

"I...don't feel hungry, though." She stands up, flexes.

"I feel...refreshed. Hopeful, even."

She reaches out, as if trying to grasp something. She frowns, then raises her arms up.

"ESPERACCHIUS!!!!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Vers. He did say it would get interesting and that he didn't like fighting. Wonder if this is what he meant."
> Ashley shakes his head.
> "We need all the help we can get. Someone should go over and heal Magnuson..."
> Ashley transforms again then also makes armor like Ed's on top of it.



Wrasse heals Magnuson and everyone else, making sure they're in top shape for the fight to come.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata tilts her head towards the cannon fodder
> 
> "I...don't feel hungry, though." She stands up, flexes.
> 
> ...



Esperacchuis transforms

Her angelic glory piercing the  heavy rain


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Esperacchuis transforms
> 
> Her angelic glory piercing the  heavy rain



The slime girl walks to her erstwhile companion

"It's been fun. Thank you."

She holds out her arm towards the angelic creature.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

------------somewhere---------

The upper body of the 30 foot tall creature emerges. With a thunderous heave it rips itself free. Its enormously lengthy tail trailing behind it.

The rain becomes so bard it crushes cars in the street as they are swept away on the currents. The first 10 feet of the city is underwater. Only structures with two or more stories remain.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 20, 2014)

Wrasse hopped on to Czar Palladiums back, who could fly him up higher if necessary.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

> Wrasse heals Magnuson and everyone else, making sure they're in top shape for the fight to come.


_Nice one wrasse_
"Hmm did she learn on her own? I've been so focused on myself.
 I never do get to keep my word."
Ashley relaxes then reinforces his body with Rubear, about 70%
"Just do it like they taught me."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl walks to her erstwhile companion
> 
> "It's been fun. Thank you."
> 
> She holds out her arm towards the angelic creature.



Mika finds in her hand a spear of pure starlight


----------



## JoJo (Jan 20, 2014)

Above the 10 feet of water something can be seen floating past the group. This something was a body, and not a living one at that. And it wasn't anyone's body, it was Bang's. It was extremely mutilated, although the face could still be faintly seen.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika finds in her hand a spear of pure starlight



Mikata lets her senses expand, as she uses Sphere to reach out. She picks up on the monster, she feels the individuals fleeing in terror of it.

"Esperacchius, this may be our darkest hour. These people need the light of hope to give them strength in their time of need, don't you think?"

The monocle surfaces over the slime girls eye, filling it with Shinsoo, she turns her gaze towards where the creature emerged.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

*RAID BOSS 1:J?rmungandr
*
[youtube]v-Su1YXQYek[/youtube]


Thirty feet tall, the majority of him was was muscled but not bulky.  His hunched shoulders, neck and upper torso were the exception, bearing cords of muscles that stood out like steel cables.  It gave him a top-heavy appearance, almost like an inverted teardrop with limbs and a tail.

His proportions were wrong ? his calves and forearms seemed too long for his height, his clawed fingers and digitigrade feet doubly so.  He moved with a languid sort of grace as he advanced through the spraying water.  His arms moved like pendulums, claws sweeping against the water?s surface, while his upper body swayed left and right, as if to give counterbalance to his great height.  His tail, forty or fifty feet long and whiplike, lashed behind and around him in time with his steps, perhaps borne of the same need for balance that gave him his teetering gait.

Gallons of water poured around him in the wake of his movements, roughly the same amount of mass as the body part that had just occupied the space.  This ?afterimage? streamed down him and splashed violently against the water he waded through.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Mikata stares seriously at the creature, spear in hand.

She turns to the group, waiting on Esperacchius' response.

"Can anyone shoot out that guys kneecap?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ed aims all mortars at the beast.

He also envelops his arms in crystal, shaping two hand cannons and an appendage holding Malefiarum. 

"Mortars primed and ready. Correcting aim to compensate for weather...

Done. Ready to fire on your orders, guys."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata stares seriously at the creature, spear in hand.
> 
> She turns to the group, waiting on Esperacchius' response.
> 
> "Can anyone shoot out that guys kneecap?"



Esperacchius shines the light of hope across the city, filling the fighters with resolve

There is a crack of thunder and suddenly 3 more combatants join the fight. Carrion, Vaandark and a third warrior




The other fighters readied for battle. 


Daruis began to glow Red



Viper clad himself in armor

Terragon opened his Opera House

Jace dons his own armor


Pui'lik began duplicating

John Caper transformed


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Noting her Master's preparations, Mikata reaches deeply into herself

The black hunger that had had it's mind and soul shattered by Wrasse is picked at by her golden soul, and drawn out as the black armor she had worn during her meditative journey


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Ashley changes his Rubear to 50% and Charges zeropoint to 30% and zen to 20%
 He's ready to change his amount of power so he's able to step to avoid an incoming attack with step while reacting with zeropoint
Ashley drops a crystal and makes a powerful one shot railgun then summons Hot Lancer.
_Lets see how it handles it at high speeds._
He loads hot lancer heating it up even more than usual, then aims for it's kneecap.
_Still so fast. No, I can do it._
Ashley feels the hope calming him steadying his aim, he waits for that moment for when the fight starts. It's been a staredown so far...
Is it... assessing targets?!


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

_Looks like Nobody's willing to make the first move. Hmpf_

Alystor uses his main shinsoo output on Rubear and splits the rest between chargin up Sphere into his eye and Zeropoint while pre-meditating  Step in order to react accordingly to whatever may come. 

In his right hand was his Rave scythe to dissolve whatever Shinsoo attacks directed at him.

Lastly, he uses his Demon eye to gaze at the floods of water in an attempt to locate any abnormalities the creature may have caused.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse used a large amount of his shinsoo on Rubear, and then appied the rest to Zero Point and Sphere to let him detect incoming attacks and avoid them. He used Force Speed to greatly raise his base ability to detect, process, and react to incoming attacks.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ed used Zero Point and Sphere to detect any anomalies, setting up Rubear afterwards. 

During the arrival of the reinforcements, Ed took the liberty of making cannons and barriers on top of his offensive force. With preparations mostly complete, Ed filled each cannon with shinsoo ammo. He also started charging his cannons.

"Main cannon and mortar are operational. Preparing full-volley assault."

Every cannon and mortar was soon loaded with shinsoo, crystals, or some combo of both.  

"Volley charged at 89%."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

The third great one yelled over the din of the storm

"This is San Shi, spear of the north! This creature possess a risk to countless lives and must be exterminated. I will personally lead the Vanguard in doing so. Carrion will organize the defensive postures and Vaandark will run support and communication!  Front line combatants on my position!"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Mikata turns towards her Master

"I'm off"

She bows deeply, and then Steps towards Vaandark


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

The groups split as Follow


San Shi's Vanguard
- Jace Yung
- Viper
- Magnuson
- John
- Daruis
- Ravenor
- Gideon
- Pui'lik
- Quan

Vaandark's support corps
- Professor Chaos
- Ripper
- John Caper
- Silk the shocker
- Magni

Carrion's Bastion 
- Dorn
- Terragon
- Fal'siidee
- Augustus
- Picard


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Mikata arrives at the rest of Vaandark's assembled group. She spots her previous opponent.

"Professor." She bows deeply towards him, tense.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata arrives at the rest of Vaandark's assembled group. She spots her previous opponent.
> 
> "Professor." She bows deeply towards him, tense.



Chaos eyes Mika distrustfully before giving his head the slightest of nods. Bigger issues were abound.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse heads over to Vaandark's support corps.
"Establishing Force Meld!" he roared with Force Bellow, so no one would be caught off guard. He created a Force Meld between all three groups, allowing the entire force to act in perfect sync.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

She turns towards Vaandark.

"Umm. I can devour matter and convert it directly into calories. So I could probably do something about all this water if I had some way of disposing of it properly."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She turns towards Vaandark.
> 
> "Umm. I can devour matter and convert it directly into calories. So I could probably do something about all this water if I had some way of disposing of it properly."



Magni turns to Mika "Could you channel it into me? My abilities are very energy inefficient."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Magni turns to Mika "Could you channel it into me? My abilities are very energy inefficient."



A few clones split off from Mikata, extending tentacles into the water as they hold their hands out towards Magni.

"Esperacchius, any ideas?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Magni turns to Mika "Could you channel it into me? My abilities are very energy inefficient."



_Simply direct the energy through the Meld._ Mika and Magni heard Wrasse's voice in their heads.


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert joins the defensive squad, taking position beside Terragon.

"Ever seen anything like this before?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert joins the defensive squad, taking position beside Terragon.
> 
> "Ever seen anything like this before?"



Terragon looks at Robert seriously "Well this one time barsto I was going down on these twins..."


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terragon looks at Robert seriously "Well this one time barsto I was going down on these twins..."



Robert just deadpans and looks forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Ashley joins the support team in a force meld and a thought came to his mind, a silly one.
_Think it likes icecream?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley joins the support team in a force meld and a thought came to his mind, a silly one.
> _Think it likes icecream?_



Everybody collectively turns a withering glare upon ashley


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

A chunk of debris flies mysteriously through the air and hits Ashley in the head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A chunk of debris flies mysteriously through the air and hits Ashley in the head.



It bounces off harmlessly
Damned Vers. Not scary, but interesting huh? .
Ashley begins thinking of strategies.
You know electricity would probably come in handy here. Anyone here can do that?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It bounces off harmlessly
> Damned Vers. Not scary, but interesting huh? .
> Ashley begins thinking of strategies.
> You know electricity would probably come in handy here. Anyone here can do that?



Kiel goes to support team and happens to listen Ashley " I can generate it but not in a scale large enough to be efficient here,it would take time and help to do something against this all"


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert walks up to Carrion.

"Name's Robert, reporting in.  I'm a space user specializing in barriers and I can teleport myself, others, and objects through them.  Just tell me where you need me, captain."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert walks up to Carrion.
> 
> "Name's Robert, reporting in.  I'm a space user specializing in barriers and I can teleport myself, others, and objects through them.  Just tell me where you need me, captain."



Carrion nodded. "Make barriers there there and there, as strong as you can make them." He commanded, pointing at chokpoints between the tallest buildings. "If you can make a floating dome also then do it. This rain isn't helping matters"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Alice joins the support group, sitting down at the edge of the rooftops and looking over the monster's form, taking into account every detail of it's body.

_So you'd drown the world with this? What an interesting fellow, shame it'll never come true._


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Carrion nodded. "Make barriers there there and there, as strong as you can make them." He commanded, pointing at chokpoints between the tallest buildings. "If you can make a floating dome also then do it. This rain isn't helping matters"



Robert obliges as various barriers appear, the floating dome coming last.

"Any idea what this thing is exactly?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kiel says to the support team "My name is Kiel and hmm,i can create clones,eletricity heal and reinforce people here as well as i can amp people strenght,speed and durability"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse sent a basic outline of his powers to the rest of the group through the Meld, as well as an outline of the abilities of the rest of his party that he knew of. He encouraged the members of the group he was unfamiliar with to share their abilities with everyone as well, and sent a query to the three Great Ones as to where they wanted him.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

_Alystor's the name, I can perceive every space in an area over 300 meters and can visualize Shinsoo activity and impurities in any object. My primary offensive ability is cutting through space._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

Everyone communicates their basic powers

San Shi: War empowerment, more brutal the fight the stronger I get
Vaandark: I can embue corpses with artificial souls for a short while
Carrion:  I can create smalls sphere I dictate the laws of
- Jace Yung: I can transform into a dragon form that boosts my stats
- Viper: Ferrokintic combat
- Magnuson: My sword burns hotter the longer it is summoned
- John:  I'm just a samurai
- Daruis: My Harm aura does significant damage to whatever I hit
- Ravenor: I can imbue my weapons with the power of darkness
- Gideon: I can clad myself and my weapons in an aura of invincibility
- Pui'lik: Duplicate, teleportation, and my spear can peirce anything
- Quan: I absorb damage then redirect it
- Professor Chaos: I do whatever I need to
- Ripper: I do card tricks
- John Caper: Flight, intangibility and I fire energy blasts
- Silk the shocker: I can teleport freely to my roses or detonate them
- Magni: Electrokinetic combat
- Dorn: Its complicated
- Terragon: Same
- Fal'siidee: Ditto
- Augustus: I make shit flat
- Picard: I'm a duck in a combat suit


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

The first wave was rather mild. A 10 foot swell that lapped over the buildings. Almost a gentle pulse. The second wave slammed in and erased several buildings. Hundreds of corpses began floating on the grisly sea of debris and broken dreams


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

A number of purple clones begin appearing across several buildings, extending tentacles into the water and drinking deeply from the briny flood


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A number of purple clones begin appearing across several buildings, extending tentacles into the water and drinking deeply from the briny flood



Water has a calorific value of almost zero even in large qaunities. However an average human corpse has a value of 110,000 and there were hundreds following the current. Several were absorbed on contact with mikas's tendrils


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Water has a calorific value of almost zero even in large qaunities. However an average human corpse has a value of 110,000 and there were hundreds following the current. Several were absorbed on contact with mikas's tendrils



The black armor begins emitting an ominous fog, the bodies refuse to dissolve as the fog condenses into tendrils. 

The clones continue drinking from the water.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Alystor addresses Vandaark

"*Is it alright to keep waiting here? A battle of attrition does not appear to work in our favor against that Leviathan. For obvious reasons*" Alystor refers to the ever increasing floods and waves of bodies coating the water in blood.


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert spread out his Sphere, mingling it with his space perception.

Underground caverns, filled with water were stirring, violently churning, and getting stronger by the second.

Massive wells and reservoirs were doing the same, quickly eroding the ground beneath the city.

"Fuck."

Robert communicated his finds to the entire group through Wrasse's Force-Meld.

"_We need to attack, NOW!_"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kiel talks to Pui'lik "Can you duplicate others people to?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

"Charging complete. Aimed at designated weak-points. Black Busters, FIRE!"

Every cannon and mortar in his artillery set fired at the J?rmungandr. Beams of shinsoo and balls of many types of crystal exploded when it came into contact with the encroaching beast. Ed immediately started refilling ammo for the next volley. "Next volley charged at 19%."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

The corpses get dragged along the clones tendrils, where they're abruptly dumped onto the rooftops of the building, undamaged from their absorption.

Black, smokey tentacles reach into the bodies from Mikata's main body, where they're summarily infused with the misty limbs.

They begin twitching violently from the invasion.

Mikata turns towards Esperacchius,

"Can you do something to stabilize the ground that's being flooded?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

SS: Support corp initiate the battle while Vanguard closes the distance!
VD: SC mobilize!
Caper and Magni were the first to attack, Caper with duel beams of concussive force and Magni with spears of devastating lightning. Both were shielded by the power of Chaos. Capers beams hit Norm from the left and rocked him off balance by the slightest of margins before magni's bolts struck with a kracathoom, forcing him the other way. Ripper and Silk  pelted Norm with cards and roses that stuck into his broad chest and thick neck

Silk's roses exploded with great force, and knocked norm to his back almost in slow motion, like a tree falling.
'Heh, he's not so tough.' thought Silk, shortly before Jorms tail shot out of the water from directly under him. It was far longer than it had been previously and was now snake headed. The only thing stopping him from being swallowed whole was the fact his extended arms were severed at the elbow, and fell into the waters below.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel talks to Pui'lik "Can you duplicate others people to?"


'No only myself'


P-X 12 said:


> "Charging complete. Aimed at designated weak-points. Black Busters, FIRE!"
> 
> Every cannon and mortar in his artillery set fired at the J?rmungandr. Beams of shinsoo and balls of many types of crystal exploded when it came into contact with the encroaching beast. Ed immediately started refilling ammo for the next volley. "Next volley charged at 19%."



Ed unleashed his artillery burst, creating a several hundred foot deep hole where Norm was located. As Ed reloaded jorm shot into the sky, its 6 eyes scanning the surroundings. As it does the rain intensifies where ever its gaze falls. As its gaze reaches ed the rain ceases to be rain and becomes bullets of water, pummeling him and ripping through the building he was standing on like tissue paper.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

A dome of tentacles amasses over Ed, absorbing the water and converting it into calories instantly.

The corpses that the Mikata clones finish their violent twitching, and begin standing of their own accord, a faint black smoke emitting from their orifices.

They walk towards the edge of the buildings they stand upon. A disturbance in the Force ripples through the area.


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert quickly erects a barrier over Ed and teleports him and his equipment to a different location so he can continue his blasting.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kiel create 3 clones of himself and talks to gideon "If i make this bodies as weapons can you make them invicible with your ability? I have a plan"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse begins falling into Battle Meditation, a more potent form of Force Meld that had the same effects, but also greatly bolstered the groups moral, to the point that the battle could almost be won through sheer self-confidence, but also reduced the moral of Jorm, stirring feelings of unease and uncertainty in its heart.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ed quickly turns his black crystal artillery into a mist. _Black Fog,_ he thinks, as he turns it into a small dense shield before getting hit by Jorg's attack. 

After being teleported to another location, he immediately turns some of his crystal into mist. "Well, that didn't seem to work that well. Time to prep plans B and C." 

Ed drops a compressed black crystal ball into the ground. It creates a small crater as it hits the ground. Ed then channels shinsoo into it,  turning it into several drill-like tendrils burrowing it into the earth going around and with some of them, into the lake created by Jorg. "One of you guys handle molding that into something. I'll help bringing that thing down." Ed dissipates the black fog into a cloud and sends it as far as he can, priming it directly at Jorg. Suddenly, several sharp points start to rear out of the cloud. 

"Black Rain." 

The mist suddenly shoots out several weapons of various sizes and shapes, each flying towards the beast. "That's not gonna do much on it's own..better add some defense."

Ed creates five red crystal creatures that resemble gargoyles, each with a black crystal base and coating.

"Red Devil." Suddenly, the gargoyles start becoming animated, flying up and running defense, with one of them attacking with spears away from Ed and the others. "At best, those are distractions. Whatever you guys need to do, do it fast." He starts adding on to his artillery and, once done, resumes charging his barrage.


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert speaks through the force meld to let the entire group know that he can provide manufactured vantage points or teleport combatants to locations of their choosing.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Alys takes advantage of Jorm's presumed lack of movement in the air. He utilizes seal on his Phantom Scythe and launches it horizontally, as it spins towards the target like a buzzsaw in order to steal beast's senses. 

Immediately after he uses step to move between rooftop  to avoid detection.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert quickly erects a barrier over Ed and teleports him and his equipment to a different location so he can continue his blasting.


Ed is ragged, the brief assault striped him of significant portions of armor and  drilled dozens of holes resembling bullet wounds into his flesh



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel create 3 clones of himself and talks to gideon "If i make this bodies as weapons can you make them invicible with your ability? I have a plan"



'They must be in contact with me'

---------------

San Shi's Vanguard makes contact.

30 Pui'lik clones suicide rush Jorm, with a swipe of his claw he bisects them all, causing them to poof into nothing. A line of water follows the arc of the swipe and cuts through buildings like a knife, causingthe upper layers of several buildings to topple like jenga into the murky waters below.

San shi, Quan, Jace and Daruis stage a frontal assault, with San She's spear digging deep into Jorm's chest, but them becoming stuck. San Shi released his spear to dodge an upper cut, which sent a gout of water high into the air at great speed.

Quan leaped directly into Jorms face and latched on, grabbing with his left and punching at the eye with his right. Jace and Daruis both went low as Quan went high, With Jace stabbing his sword into jorms right knee join hoping to limit its movement while Daruis chopped at his left thigh with both hand, putting his all into the blow. His harm aura made the blow much more effective than it should have been, digging almost 20% into the limb. He retracted to strike again but was kicked with such force he flew through several city blocks worth of buildings.

Ravenor and John continued the assault on jorm's legs from behind but were accosted by the serpent tail and instead forced to a distance by the vicious strikes.

Gideon dropped from above and join Quan on jorm's head, striking with abandon. 'now!' He signaled as Viper and Magnuson unleashed a barrage of fire and metal up on the dou and Jorm.

When the steam cleared Jorm was still standing, though uglier for the experience. He grabbed Gideon and Quan by the waists and began holding them underwater

Jace close in to help but a wave crashed in at that moment forcing him back to high ground


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

With a thought, Mikata communicated her intention to Robert.

_Open the way to them!_

"Esperacchius! See if you can burn the waves around those two away with the light of hope!"

Dozens of purple clones split off from the armored Mikata, waiting for Robert to transport them into the space around the two being drowned, so as to take the water into them directly.

Mikata also hoped Robert would take the opportunity to wall off the space around the two warriors, so that more water wouldnt come in to make their lives more difficult.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

_Robert, be ready to teleport me the instant this gets bad,_ Ed thinks through the Force Meld as he aims his artillery against Jorg.

 He stops firing on the beast, slowly moving his cloud towards him and creating a barrier around his weapons, save for the front side which had a hole to fire through. The gargoyles are moved away from his fire, hopefully at least momentarily distracting Jorg. He readies everything. 

"Aim re-centered on target. All weapons present and fully loaded. Prepared to fire on your mark."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> When the steam cleared Jorm was still standing, though uglier for the experience. He grabbed Gideon and Quan by the waists and began holding them underwater
> 
> Jace close in to help but a wave crashed in at that moment forcing him back to high ground



Kiel create wings in his clones and got  them flying to wher egideon and Quan was creating nerves strings enabling oxygen for them and them Kiel use his nanite ball to create a barrage of 8 explosions where them were and with the clones try to take them into the surface


Kiel creates string from his main body to wounded parts of jorm's transmiting self-destructive cells,while he absorved Jorm's cells as well


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse begins falling into Battle Meditation, a more potent form of Force Meld that had the same effects, but also greatly bolstered the groups moral, to the point that the battle could almost be won through sheer self-confidence, but also reduced the moral of Jorm, stirring feelings of unease and uncertainty in its heart.


Wrasse tries to inflict uncertaintt into Norms heart but finds no such weakness. Only an iron wall of absolute purpose 'Kill'


P-X 12 said:


> Ed quickly turns his black crystal artillery into a mist. _Black Fog,_ he thinks, as he turns it into a small dense shield before getting hit by Jorg's attack.
> 
> After being teleported to another location, he immediately turns some of his crystal into mist. "Well, that didn't seem to work that well. Time to prep plans B and C."
> 
> ...


Eds attack cause Jorm to look up from the drowning Quan and Gideon. The following gargoyles provided further distraction as San shi leaped in with both feet and caught Jorm in the chest, grabbing hold of his spear as he did and launching the creature back into a warehouse



Sabl?s said:


> Alys takes advantage of Jorm's presumed lack of movement in the air. He utilizes seal on his Phantom Scythe and launches it horizontally, as it spins towards the target like a buzzsaw in order to steal beast's senses.
> 
> Immediately after he uses step to move between rooftop  to avoid detection.



Alice hurls his scythe at the occupied Jorm robbing it of sight, before fleeing with all speed. On his 5th rooftop a wall of water rose violent into the sky, at all sides, before curving inward and crashing down upon it. Driving the building under the waves


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> With a thought, Mikata communicated her intention to Robert.
> 
> _Open the way to them!_
> 
> ...



Robert obliges, giving extra effort to keeping the rescue attempt water-free.



P-X 12 said:


> _Robert, be ready to teleport me the instant this gets bad,_ Ed thinks through the Force Meld as he aims his artillery against Jorg.



_I'm always ready._


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ed quickly dissipates the wall into mist as he corrects his aim, as he waited until he could specifically target Jorg's exact location. With his enhanced artillery, he shouts "Black Buster Mk II. Volley, FIRE!" He blasts the area at which Jorm was. He then immediately resets Black Rain, flying directly over the crash site before opening fire once more.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> With a thought, Mikata communicated her intention to Robert.
> 
> _Open the way to them!_
> 
> ...





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel create wings in his clones and got  them flying to wher egideon and Quan was creating nerves strings enabling oxygen for them and them Kiel use his nanite ball to create a barrage of 8 explosions where them were and with the clones try to take them into the surface
> 
> 
> Kiel creates string from his main body to wounded parts of jorm's transmiting self-destructive cells,while he absorved Jorm's cells as well





manidk said:


> Robert obliges, giving extra effort to keeping the rescue attempt water-free.
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm always ready._



As Mika and Robert saw to the half drowned warriors Kiel attempted to absrobs Jorm's cells. His nanites reported back that Jorm had no cells but was rather one whole piece, one extremely durable piece.


P-X 12 said:


> Ed quickly dissipates the wall into mist as he corrects his aim, as he waited until he could specifically target Jorg's exact location. With his enhanced artillery, he shouts "Black Buster Mk II. Volley, FIRE!" He blasts the area at which Jorg was. He then immediately resets Black Rain, flying directly over the crash site before opening fire once more.




Eds assault levels the warehouse


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Alystor relays information regarding Jorm's stripped sight to the others. Secondly, he asks Robert to teleport him to higher ground


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor relays information regarding Jorm's stripped sight to the others. Secondly, he asks Robert to teleport him to higher ground



Robert does so, creating a large platform with a roof over it for Alys to do whatever he does from.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kiel created more clones but this time he used them to flew up to the sky through the clouds he started to  use his nanite manipulation to control the immense amount of the eletricity there,and when the bodies can't stand too much eletricity he creates a lightning using all clones to try a powerfull lightning to pierce through Jorm "This is the LEGEND OF MEEP MEEP!" Kiel yell as he remembered the stolen weapon from him. In land Kiel searched for corpses in the water to replish his mass with them using nerves strings


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

Magni and Caper make strafing runs over the destroyed warehouse as vaandark returns with Daruis's corpse. Stepping before wrasse 

'Need you to fix him up'


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Magni and Caper make strafing runs over the destroyed warehouse as vaandark returns with Daruis's corpse. Stepping before wrasse
> 
> 'Need you to fix him up'



Wrasse rams a jolt of Force Lightning in Darius's chest to restart his heart, and then frenchs him to to restore him from the inside out. Thanks to Battle Meditation, when Darius regained consciousness he would understand exactly why Wrasse was sticking his tongue down his throat and not react poorly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse rams a jolt of Force Lightning in Darius's chest to restart his heart, and then frenchs him to to restore him from the inside out. Thanks to Battle Meditation, when Darius regained consciousness he would understand exactly why Wrasse was sticking his tongue down his throat and not react poorly.



Wrasse fixes the corpse of Daruis.  Vaandark pulls from the air a artificial soul and plops it into the vacant body


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Ashley had finished prepping the railgun powered by hot lancer, it glows with a blinding hot energy.
Lets see this if does anything at all. Going to fire directly at the center at the most major wounded point on that monster the moment it shows up. Robert I need you to be ready to teleport me before or after, so I can prep something that is ranged for this thing. I'm going to attempt to pin it down with drill bullets that requires me to revert temporarily.


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley had finished prepping the railgun powered by hot lancer, it glows with a blinding hot energy.
> Lets see this if does anything at all. Going to fire directly at the center at the most major wounded point on that monster the moment it shows up. Robert I need you to be ready to teleport me before or after, so I can prep something that is ranged for this thing. I'm going to attempt to pin it down with drill bullets that requires me to revert temporarily.



Robert nods and Ashley is somehow aware of the nod.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ed uses Sphere to check  Jorm's location. He also starts moving towards Plan C. 

He controls several tendrils underground and underwater and sends some of them to specific locations. He then causes them to grow into large ballista-cannons on top of platforms that just skim over the water. He then loads them with arrows tied to the inside of the cannon. He reinforces the platform, tower, and connection to the sea floor as he takes aim in an attempt to impede it's movements.

Finally, he sets up the bottom of the towers to start covering the sea floor with crystal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

Everything gets quiet as the waves cease. Soon so does the rain.



The only movement comes from the corpses and debris,floating through the city


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert watches the water, checking to see whether or not it was receding rapidly, indicating a tsunami.

He again spreads his Sphere and spacial awareness to aid in the effort, looking for the monster as well.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Feeling the danger was still looming, Alys requests everyone to expand their Zeropoint and Sphere to prepare for any surprise attacks.

After administering the above procedures, Alice combines 2 of his Eye's vision abilities to search for shinsoo activity below the water over 300 meters.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse fixes the corpse of Daruis.  Vaandark pulls from the air a artificial soul and plops it into the vacant body



A tendril of darkness extends into Daruis, infusing him with the power of the Darkside, adding his own capacity to the swarm.

Mikata's clones continue to pepper the landscape, consuming water by the thousands. As they come across the corpses of the innocent, further black tendrils "revive" them, adding them to the collective.

The revived ones, save Daruis begin to fade into shadow.

"Esperacchius! Is Silk the Shocker still alive within the beast? Does hope still shine within his heart?!"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Mikata too, fades into the realm of Beyond Shadows.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse sits on Czar Palladium's back, and provides him with extra Shinsoo to fuel his zero point so that the Ally of Justice would be able to remove him from danger as Wrasse maintains Battle Meditation. Wrasse extends his sphere and probes the Force for signs of danger, being sure to link Czar anything he or the others sensed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Feeling the danger was still looming, Alys requests everyone to expand their Zeropoint and Sphere to prepare for any surprise attacks.
> 
> After administering the above procedures, Alice combines 2 of his Eye's vision abilities to search for shinsoo activity below the water over 300 meters.


Ashley does so providing Rubear 40% Zeropoint 30% sphere 20%
Ready to Step at a moments notice by distributing power and the remaining 10%
His thoughts reach the party 
_My guess is it's underground or... worse. Could have become water like Takime could, lets hope it's not that. Once it shows itself I'll blast it._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert watches the water, checking to see whether or not it was receding rapidly, indicating a tsunami.
> 
> He again spreads his Sphere and spacial awareness to aid in the effort, looking for the monster as well.





Sabl?s said:


> Feeling the danger was still looming, Alys requests everyone to expand their Zeropoint and Sphere to prepare for any surprise attacks.
> 
> After administering the above procedures, Alice combines 2 of his Eye's vision abilities to search for shinsoo activity below the water over 300 meters.





TehChron said:


> A tendril of darkness extends into Daruis, infusing him with the power of the Darkside, adding his own capacity to the swarm.
> 
> Mikata's clones continue to pepper the landscape, consuming water by the thousands. As they come across the corpses of the innocent, further black tendrils "revive" them, adding them to the collective.
> 
> ...


'His light has ceased to shine. His life has been claimed by the beast.'



Robert and Alice join the others in frantic searching for the beast. Robert is the first to notice the water, not on the surface but underground. It was moving 30 times its previous speed, eroding the foundation of the city like a sugar cube in boiling water. Robert alerts the others  through the meld when he sees a single droplet of water rise. Then another. Then another. They rise high into the sky


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'His light has ceased to shine. His life has been claimed by the beast.'


As Mikata begins to retreat into that other world, a request reaches Esperacchius, "Can you bring his remains out, so that way his spirit may find peace?"


> Robert and Alice join the others in frantic searching for the beast. Robert is the first to notice the water, not on the surface but underground. It was moving 30 times its previous speed, eroding the foundation of the city like a sugar cube in boiling water. Robert alerts the others  through the meld when he sees a single droplet of water rise. Then another. Then another. They rise high into the sky



The Mikata clones continue their work apace, countless tentacles sweep through the air, devouring the droplets by the thousands. As the corpses are revealed, they too are "revived" by the dark tendrils, and are then brought into Beyond Shadows.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

A clone turns towards Magni, hugs him, and then an image of him conjuring lightning to electrocute the water imprints itself within his mind


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

> Robert and Alice join the others in frantic searching for the beast. Robert is the first to notice the water, not on the surface but underground. It was moving 30 times its previous speed, eroding the foundation of the city like a sugar cube in boiling water. Robert alerts the others through the meld when he sees a single droplet of water rise. Then another. Then another. They rise high into the sky



Alice uses Mugen to tear open a  hole in space the size of a small building to engulf any projectiles that come forth where they are largest.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kiel goes to the skies using his enhaced senses to analyse the situation in different angles.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Czar Palladium tenses, ready to evade or block whatever is coming. Wrasse makes a sweep for any nearby plant life.


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert constructs barriers over those not capable of doing it themselves, preparing to teleport them to safety if necessary.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert and Alice join the others in frantic searching for the beast. Robert is the first to notice the water, not on the surface but underground. It was moving 30 times its previous speed, eroding the foundation of the city like a sugar cube in boiling water. Robert alerts the others  through the meld when he sees a single droplet of water rise. Then another. Then another. They rise high into the sky


_
What is it doing, a uprising of fast water followed by a slam or a vortex? We have to give it something nasty to chew on to stop it right now it's going to total everything. Robert how many people can you teleport at once and how long?! _


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> As Mikata begins to retreat into that other world, a request reaches Esperacchius, "Can you bring his remains out, so that way his spirit may find peace?"
> 
> 
> The Mikata clones continue their work apace, countless tentacles sweep through the air, devouring the droplets by the thousands. As the corpses are revealed, they too are "revived" by the dark tendrils, and are then brought into Beyond Shadows.



All the water that flooded the city rises into the air. The clouds disappear. The air itself dries out. The moisture in the skin and eyes of the combatants vanishes.  Their blood thickens, thinking becomes difficulkt at best and thier brains begin to dry out. Mika herself begins to crumble into dust.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> All the water that flooded the city rises into the air. The clouds disappear. The air itself dries out. The moisture in the skin and eyes of the combatants vanishes.  Their blood thickens, thinking becomes difficulkt at best and thier brains begin to dry out. Mika herself begins to crumble into dust.



"S-save, them, Esperacchius, give...the-m...wa..t...er..."

The slime girl completes her retreat, as her thousands of clones dissolve into dust.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse immediately began to uses 50% Rubear to prevent Jorm from drawing out his moisture. Even the driest of environments could pull out moisture only so fast naturally. He signals that the others should use Rubear too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "S-save, them, Esperacchius, give...the-m...wa..t...er..."
> 
> The slime girl completes her retreat, as her thousands of clones dissolve into dust.



Esperacchius, unaffected by the dehydration , bathes everyone in her light. On contact it is converted into water.

The refreshment it brief as the rate of restoration can barely keep pace with the dehydration. The result is the cessation of deterioration but not a full revitalization


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

The temperature suddenly drops 30 degrees as sun is blackedout of the clear sky


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse used Sphere and the Force to search for nearby large sources of water or sources of water vapor, since Jorm's watery after image production would likely be the only source of either.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The temperature suddenly drops 30 degrees as sun is blackedout of the clear sky



Wrasse used the Tapas technique to keep himself from being affected by the cold, and used Force Sight to lend everyone the ability to see in the dark.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

_Ash, could your hot lancer evaporate the water in the atmosphere?_

Afterwards, Alystor repeats his prior actions and establishes a space defense only aimed at the sky plus enhances his Rubear to block out the Hydrokinetic absorption.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert awakens to a bizarre determination.

He focuses on his Rubear, attempting to resist enough of the Jormungand's water robbery that Esperacchius's restoration effects can take hold.

He looks down, recalling the trail of the creature beneath the earth. He prepares two spaces. A massive transporting plane where the water had obscured the sun on the horizon. He lays another plane directly opposite it. And then a third one facing the tunnel where Leviathan had dug into the earth. Sealing it off, while opening a fourth one within the very same space as that barrier. And then another barrier within that. And another. And another. All in an attempt to create an overwhelming vaccuum with an infinite and ever growing number of portals attempting to suck in the water clouding the sky.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kiel reinforced his body with the thermal skin from dragon and then with his clones them Got at full speed at the water while creating the seedling from the tidebringer but them also created other thing instead of water the clones tryed creating spray blood and within it while in the water them conected via nerve strings with people to replesh their shinsoo


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Roberts mind searches for answers. He suddenly thinks of one.

_ashley! That crystal of yours that nearly got you killed, the Golden one, can you try remaking that? That could be our answer!_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Ash, could your hot lancer evaporate the water in the atmosphere?_
> 
> Afterwards, Alystor repeats his prior actions and establishes a space defense only aimed at the sky plus enhances his Rubear to block out the Hydrokinetic absorption.



Could everyone survive being turned into Ash after I kill myself to do it? It's blatant sarcasm


TehChron said:


> Roberts mind searches for answers. He suddenly thinks of one.
> 
> _ashley! That crystal of yours that nearly got you killed, the Golden one, can you try remaking that? That could be our answer!_


Ashley put everything into zeropoint tossing shinso infused gunpowder(more than last time) and crystals into the air.
_Can't drown me, can't dehydrate me. Do it as fast as you can Robert, clash the energy together to make the crystal again._


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ed immediately uses Rudear to stop the dehydration. He stops the attack for a short moment and sends tendrils towards himself, using them to travel towards the others. He sets up a crystal cannon and takes aim. "I believe you could use one of these." Ed focused on defense after that, setting up more walls to block attacks.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

Wrasse formed multiple layers of Protective Bubbles around himself


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley put everything into zeropoint tossing shinso infused gunpowder(more than last time) and crystals into the air.
> _Can't drown me, can't dehydrate me. Do it as fast as you can Robert, clash the energy together to make the crystal again._



Robert reaches out, and catches it in a barrier.

The mixture appears amidst the barriers he had made in the air. He focuses his energies on compressing the mixture until another singularity is formed. Once it is, he lets it do its work of removing the water, clearing the sky somewhat, before eliminating it by causing another implosion by dissolving a barrier within it.

Hopefully the explosive force would be enough to completely scatter the remaining cloud cover.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Ashley fires Hot lancer at full speed from the railgun into the contained barrier Robert had made to contain it.
A great deal more energy was imparted than the first time.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

_Tch, complains then does it anyway_ Referring to Ashley's firing of Hot Lancer


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

The darkness grows. And grows. And grows.

Robert and Ashley's attacks are absorbed into the massive drop of water as it gains speed

'MOVE!' Carrion mind screams as he tears open a hole in reality and leaps through. Vaandark and San Shi follow suit. Terragon grabs Viper and vanishes. Jace transforms into his dragon form and flies away with all speed. John Caper  becomes intangible as he flies away. Professor chaos vanishes in a flash of light and  Pui'lik teleports away. Augustus turns and vanishes in midspace

John
Quan
Gideon
Ripper
Magni
Falsidee
Dorn
And picard

Are all left with the party with no appropriate way to evacuate as the massive drops crashes in. 3,540km3 of water crashes down. Wiping the city from the face of the hive and striking the cliff with such force it snaps off and falls into the canyon below


----------



## TehChron (Jan 21, 2014)

Instinctively Robert reaches out, a series of barriers swallowing him and everyone he could reach, depositing them midair above the impact of the massive water droplet.

He doesnt have the time to control where and how they exit the barriers themselves.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Alys enters the space he created cut off from the living plane closing the portal immediately.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys enters the space he created cut off from the living plane.



Ashley reacts with his zeropoint already at 100% then pours every bit of shinso he has into using one huge flash to go in right after Alys as the drop comes down.
He didn't have to go all the way through the portal to survive only the orb in his chest which he would use any means to get it through.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 21, 2014)

In the instant Kiel see the drop of water falling Kiel in an mindless act transform into a dragon form and in a burst using the nanites in Kiel body plus using every shinsoo Kiel had in his body for the first time to fly away into a burst movement with eletricity and shinsoo,to anywhere that could at least make Kiel alive even if it was mean to going miles and miles away from anywhere devasting his body if that means he could keep alive


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 21, 2014)

As the water ball of death came closer, Czar grabbed Wrasse and launched out towards Gideon and shinsoo apmlified speeds. Wrasse latched onto Gideon while Czar returned to his fan, and had Gideon make both of them and all their equipment invincible, adding his power to Gideon's to strengthen the effect.


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The darkness grows. And grows. And grows.
> 
> Robert and Ashley's attacks are absorbed into the massive drop of water as it gains speed
> 
> ...



~~Somewhere in the middle of all this~~

Robert sees that the sky is falling and teleports everyone previously enveloped in his barriers above the massive deluge from the sky.

He looks out at the atlantean ruins below and sheds a tear for all the ruined alcohol, then turns and surveys the people he saved.

They are...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2014)

manidk said:


> ~~Somewhere in the middle of all this~~
> 
> Robert sees that the sky is falling and teleports everyone previously enveloped in his barriers above the massive deluge from the sky.
> 
> ...



Ashley while preparing to make a jump for the portal Alys made was teleported by one of Robert's barriers. Ashley switches his shinso to 60 Rubear and the rest to reenforcing zen


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> ~~Somewhere in the middle of all this~~
> 
> Robert sees that the sky is falling and teleports everyone previously enveloped in his barriers above the massive deluge from the sky.
> 
> ...



When teleported Kiel instantly stop his brute escape though he didn't transform back into his human form as he seen that theres no danger anymore from the atack


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ed re-armors while keeping Rubear and a large crystal shield as he is teleported, in case something else happened. Once in the clear, he sets up another Black Rain and rides the mist around, getting away from the destruction and grabbing everyone he can with tendrils.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

As Wrasse races towards Gideon, he noticed one of Robert's teleports nearby. As he heads towards it and safety, Wrasse suddenly stops.

He sees it, there, right in front of him.

That which his heart desired most in all the world.

The one thing that, until now, had been out of his reach.

He walks over, heedless of the water coming crashing down from above, too full of emotion.

Wrasse made a decision. Throughout his life, he had alway followed his whims. That which he thought was a good idea, was always the best idea. He did what he wanted, and no one could ever make him do otherwise. And what he wanted right now was to stay here. But he had responsibilities now. Friends, to look after. If only there was someone he could trust...

Wrasse smiled. He filled a bottle with his spit, removed his signet ring, and summoned Oblivificarus. He handed them all to Czar.
"Go." he said. "The bottle goes to Kiel for him to replicate, the ring and Oblivificarus to Ed, and you are to follow Mika. She won't try to eat you anymore, I think."
Czar nodded. "It was an honor to serve you. While you deviated from the path of Justice at times, I believe that you are a good man."
_It was an honor, Lord Marshall._ Oblivificarus whispered. _I will purge your layer of Corruption in your memory, and serve the heir you have chosen with all my strength._
With that, Czar flew through Robert's teleport, which closed behind him, to distribute Wrasse's strength to his allies.

Wrasse sat down, and picked up the object of his desire.

A funnel cake.

As the water roared down upon him, Wrasse bit into the delicious pastry, and decided that he'd gotten what he'd alway wanted: A life lived without regrets.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

A scream echoes through the Force

_Mister Wrasse! Nooooooooo!_


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert looks down at Wrasse helplessly and closes his eyes.

There was no time for mourning now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert teleports The remaining people from under the drop, assuming it was to safety, however he failed to realize how massive the drop was, and they failed to leave its borders as the cliff fave broke off. Sending them tumbling down into the canyon with the annihilated remains of the city.

Wrasse and Picard were crushed to death
Ed and Ripper had their spines twisted and broken, and lay strewn across the rocks like discarded dolls
John  had missed the shelf and fell to an Eeven deeper part of the canyon
Quan and Gideon were more or less fine
Magni had managed to navigate the fall surprisingly well
Falsidee and Dorn were impaled on rebar and various other hazardous construction materials
Kiel was trapped under an office building, the air in the space was quickly filling with water
Robert had his arms and legs broken in the tumble and was laying like a beachedvwhale upon the face of what was once a daycare
Ashley's body crumpled turning bhim into more of a paper bag than a man


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley's body crumpled turning him into more of a paper bag than a man


_Well now I can't move or revert, this sucks._ 
Ashley uses sphere to search for everyone in his current unable to move condition.
_Lets see if anyone is up and about after that._


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

After avoiding being knocked all the way down into the canyon due to being able to fly, Czar flew over to where Ed was, since most of the stuff he had to deliver was to go to the sniper.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

_Time to pick up the pieces..._

Alys begins recovering the fallen. Primarily opens up a dimension around Kiel and drags him out to Robert's position to heal the leader then travels around recovering the other members of the raid party unable to fight and keeping them in his dimension till Kiel finished healing .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Time to pick up the pieces..._
> 
> Alys begins recovering the fallen. Primarily opens up a dimension around Kiel and drags him out to Robert's position to heal the leader then travels around recovering the other members of the raid party unable to fight and keeping them in his dimension till Kiel finished healing .



"Don't you dare try using me as a ball right now."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ed spots Czar near him through the pain of the body parts he could feel and sees a jar filled with liquid. "I'm guessing that's Wrasse's spit, but no Wrasse...." He decides not to think about that until he and the others are safe. He grabbed the jar and spread some of it contents on his spine and other areas. After it did it's job, he used Sphere to find the others, starting with Robert and Kiel to analyze the spit in case he ran out.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Don't you dare try using me as a ball right now."



Alice smirks devilishly, throws the crumpled Ashley into the air and bicycle kicks him into the portal.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ed walks over to Robert and sparingly uses spit to heal his limbs. Then he walks over to Kiel in Alystor's dimension and simply hands him the rest of Wrasse's spit. "Oi, Kiel. Analyze and synthesize some of this. We'll need far more than that if we're gonna heal everyone." He then goes towards Czar and Oblivificarus, sits down and asks "Wrasse is gone, isn't he?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert stands and flexes his healed limbs.

"Damn, I was gonna make a joke about how you guys can call me Bob from now on."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed walks over to Robert and sparingly uses spit to heal his limbs. Then he walks over to Kiel in Alystor's dimension and simply hands him the rest of Wrasse's spit. "Oi, Kiel. Analyze and synthesize some of this. We'll need far more than that if we're gonna heal everyone." He then goes towards Czar and Oblivicarum, sits down and asks "Wrasse is gone, isn't he?"



"Indeed." Czar said sadly. "But he died without regrets. He would not wish you to mourn overmuch. You were to inherit his position and its trappings, and I am to serve Lady Mikata, once she returns to us." Czar hands the Lord Marshall's signet ring and Oblivificarus to Ed.
_It is a pleasure to make you acquaintance, Lord Marshall._ Oblivificarus said. _There is much Corruption that we must eliminate._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice smirks devilishly, throws the crumpled Ashley into the air and bicycle kicks him into the portal.



"Dammit Alice!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert stands and flexes his healed limbs.
> 
> "Damn, I was gonna make a joke about how you guys can call me Bob from now on."



"*The cake is a lie.*" Alys says as he enters with Ripper's mangled body and goes back to find the others.


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*The cake is a lie.*" Alys says as he enters with Ripper's mangled body and goes back to find the others.



"I don't hate you." Robert says in a strangely high-pitched, robotic voice.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Then came back with John who he'd searched for in the deeper reaches of the new Super Grand Canyon.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed walks over to Robert and sparingly uses spit to heal his limbs. Then he walks over to Kiel in Alystor's dimension and simply hands him the rest of Wrasse's spit. "Oi, Kiel. Analyze and synthesize some of this. We'll need far more than that if we're gonna heal everyone." He then goes towards Czar and Oblivificarus, sits down and asks "Wrasse is gone, isn't he?"



Kiel finds that he unable to duplicate the magical properties of the spit.

On the prime plane the rains begin again in full as the others return

As Jace descends he dragon form begins to shrink and compress


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ed chuckles slightly upon the revelation of him being chosen as the next Lord Marshall. _Guess I'm everyone's first pick lately..._ "Indeed we do, Oblivificarus. But first, we should probably help the others."

Ed follows Alystor before he closes the gate and leaves the dimension where he spots Jace in his dragon form come down.

"...Well, that's one way to make an entrance. Czar, I'm pretty sure Mika's with him."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Then came back with John who he'd searched for in the deeper reaches of the new Super Grand Canyon.



Alice finds the drowned broken body of john in the deepest part of the canyon


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel finds that he unable to duplicate the magical properties of the spit.
> 
> On the prime plane the rains begin again in full as the others return
> 
> As Jace descends he dragon form begins to shrink and compress


"Hello, man made ball in need of healing."


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hello, man made ball in need of healing."



"How the hell are we supposed to heal you?  Do you inflate?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> "How the hell are we supposed to heal you?  Do you inflate?"


A crushed finger twitches out of irritation 
"Just unfold me out like an accordion slowly with your space powers then have Kiel do the rest."


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A crushed finger twitches out of irritation
> "Just unfold me out like an accordion slowly with your space powers then have Kiel do the rest."



Robert does so, calling out to Kiel to finish the job.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice finds the drowned broken body of john in the deepest part of the canyon



Alice checks to see whether the were signs of life in the Samurai's body.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice checks to see whether the were signs of life in the Samurai's body.



He is dead, his body rapidly cooling


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He is dead, his body rapidly cooling



Alys sighs

Nothing could be done for the samurai and no time to bury the dead. On the Samurai's body lay his sword which Alice proceeded to acquire

"*He won't be needing this anymore.*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys sighs
> 
> Nothing could be done for the samurai and no time to bury the dead. On the Samurai's body lay his sword which Alice proceeded to acquire
> 
> "*He won't be needing this anymore.*"



As alice picked up the sword his hand burst into flames

Before he dropped it he heard several distinct voices


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alys attempts to discern what the voices were saying paying no mind to his burning hand.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys attempts to discern what the voices were saying paying no mind to his burning hand.



The flames continue to grow as they climb up his forearm towards his bicep

The voices were mostly speaking some foreign language but a few were responding in English. One of them was John

Something something bloodline something Cypher Dias something something rest


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The flames continue to grow as they climb up his forearm towards his bicep
> 
> The voices were mostly speaking some foreign language but a few were responding in English. One of them was John
> 
> Something something bloodline something Cypher Dias something something rest



Alys switches his Scythe to it's standard mode and slashes apart the burned area which promptly regenerates itself.

_Not sure what Cypher Dias is but don't have time to waste here. He deserves a proper burial at least_

Alice opens up 2 separate spaces. One where he tosses John's corpse in for it to wander the infinite stars for eternity and cuts the other around the blade for safekeeping until he found this successor.

Afterwards, he searches for more survivors if any.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys switches his Scythe to it's standard mode and slashes apart the burned area which promptly regenerates itself.
> 
> _Not sure what Cypher Dias is but don't have time to waste here. He deserves a proper burial at least_
> 
> ...



The arm does not regenerate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

"So are we going to come up with an actual plan now that we know what it can do or do we wait until it finds us?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

On the outside, Alystor appears to take the permanent loss of his arm in stride

On the inside

_I'M A CRIPPLE! WHYYYYYY? CURSE YOU FOUL GODS!_

Using Sphere he stumbles upon Dorn and Falsidee...impaled by a lot.


"*No way they survived that*." The boy says as he searches for life signs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> On the outside, Alystor appears to take the permanent loss of his arm in stride
> 
> On the inside
> 
> ...



Falsiidee was cold, though he was probably always cold anyway
Dorn had a 6 inch piece of rebar protruding from the center of his forehead, a good deal of brain matter with it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

"Everyone regroup!" Carrion shouted through the rain , no longer bonded by force meld


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert teleports everyone he can to Carrion's location.

They are...


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alys in the midst of teleporting to Carrion's location, pukes. 

The sight of Dorn's corpse engraved into his mind


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ed, seeing the barrier, simply steps in and is hoisted to Carrion's location.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel is teleported to where carrion is after finishing to heal Ashley


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Mikata, clad in a shadowy pitch black armor, fades into existence at the points where the corpses of the warriors who had not survived the previous barrage fell simultaneously. John's corpse is given a priority, as are Wrasse's remains, Shredders, and then the others.

The Mikata's haul up the bodies they can find, before uniting in purpose and regrouping with Carrion at the rift.

As the remains are dumped onto the ground, the slime girl speaks to those assembled



"Is Vaandark here? I have a plan."

She glances at Wrasse's body, her face twisted in anguish as she appears to fade in and out of existence.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Part 8

News of vicious death on Bludhaven's outskirts had only spread since, to the extent where the overzealous Wave could not contain himself. For guidance he sought out his master on how to address the situation, Aeron and Sera had disapproved any and all notions of combating the threat.

"I refuse." Said Ren Tao

"Thanks mas- wait what? Why?"

"What kind of responsible adult would let a trainee wonder off into danger alone regardless of whether the creatures are as insignificant as I believe them to be." Wave countered by pleading with the doctor to accompany him

"I'm afraid that's impossible, I have grave matters to attend to, why don't you take Aeron  along?"

"I already asked him, no dice."

"I never said anything about asking. Talk it over a drink like adults and he might come around."

" Aeron can't-" Wave clued onto his master's train of thought. Aeron couldn't handle any form of liquor and was highly suggestible once intoxicated

"I'm well aware you had every intention of wandering off on your own regardless of whether I approved, at least this way you have help just Be prepared to accept any consequences for your actions. One more thing, before you leave, I have something to give you." Wave watches the Doctor enter his private office, a place where none of his students were allowed to enter. When the Doctor returns, he brings with him a rectangular black case stretching several meters long. 

"This is mine?" Wave said incredulously

"Think of it as a reward for your progress though I suggest not opening it until the situation calls for it; if you do, I will know. Now be off and stay safe." The doctor said all this with a convincing smile as he proceeded to literally kick Wave out the open door.

_The next night_

While sleep, Aeron heard a familiarly annoying voice call his name "Whatever it is, can't it wait till morning." What followed was a kick to the shin prompting to demi-human to open his eyes. Upon doing so he took in his surroundings. Traces of what appeared to be human bones scattered around the forest, Trees as far as the eye can see (which wasn't much in total darkness), civilization nowhere in sight and his dear friend staring down at him . Last thing he remembered was being offered a drink by Wave as a gesture of friendship as he so put it. Needless to say, there was nothing he could do after realizing it had been spiked. Aeron picks himself up in a dignified fashion and proceeds to walk in the other direction, not saying a word. 

"Hey, where are you going? We just got here."

"You kidnapped me and now I'm leaving, have fun playing by yourself."

"Tch, if you're scared, just say so."

"Terrified."


"You sure you weren't born half-chicken."

"Maybe. If that's all it takes not to get dragged into this"

"... Fine leave. Wonder what would happen if Sera found you in the house alone and without her dear brother. Might not be such a bad thing, you guys could have some quality alone time and..."

Aeron had long since stopped in his tracks at the mere mention of the woman's name.

"I hate you." Aeron retorted

"If I didn't know my own sister, I'd seriously be questioning your sexual orientation." 

Aeron doesn't respond

"At least tell me how you expect to find the pack or are you winging it like always?"

Wave smiles gleefully before revealing a large piece of raw ham and light glowing from his index finger. The heir's psychic talents had manifested itself in the manipulation of Photons; his plan entailed heating up and cooking the meat and having Aeron spread the smell with wind to draw attention. Aeron stared at wave as if he had developed a second head but went along with the idea anyway.

"This is humiliating." 

"Come on don't be that way. Think of it like camping outside in the old days, who knows when we'll be able to do this again."

Aeron sighs while nodding his head in agreement, before speaking up again, he heard footsteps drawing closer towards them.

" Looks like we've got company." The demi-human said as a pack of at least 60 wolves came out of the bushes encircling their prey. A miniature tornado appeared on Aeron's palm and a ball of light on Wave's as the wolves charged at them.

"Light Fist"
"Wind Dance"

_Several light shows and scattered corpses later_

"So the perps were a bunch of mindless puppies, feel like a hero yet?" 

"Master did say they were pretty weak, I guess."

"Can't believe you dragged me out here for some piss-we" Aeron was cut-off by a roar. The trees from that direction had been blown away by the roar making the creature's grotesque form barely visible in the distance



A claw slams into Aeron's side and sent him flinging several dozen meters in the other direction. When he stopped, he found several areas of his body had been punctured by tree bark, his ribs along with several bones broken and worst of all his left arm torn clean off upon impact. Shortly after, he was rendered unconscious


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Carrion: Ok here is the deal, that thing is going to attack again so we need to restructure our formations
San Shi: An extended conflict will likely result in the deaths of everyone here, so if you have and ace up your sleeve now would be the time to use it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata, clad in a shadowy pitch black armor, fades into existence at the points where the corpses of the warriors who had not survived the previous barrage fell simultaneously. John's corpse is given a priority, as are Wrasse's remains, Shredders, and then the others.
> 
> The Mikata's haul up the bodies they can find, before uniting in purpose and regrouping with Carrion at the rift.
> 
> ...



"What you thinking?" Vaandark asks


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Carrion: Ok here is the deal, that thing is going to attack again so we need to restructure our formations
> San Shi: An extended conflict will likely result in the deaths of everyone here, so if you have and ace up your sleeve now would be the time to use it



Robert speaks up to Carrion.

"Well, it isn't exactly an ace, but I can spread my teleporting barriers around the beast so that even the simplest attacks can hit him from all sides.  Bullets, blasts... Cards.  Hell, I can even set up a barrier in front of a sword user, they slash through it, the part of the sword that goes through the barrier appears in a different space, optimal for attacking.  If all else fails, I can maybe use barriers to trip the monster up or attack him with a large expanding barrier to throw him off balance momentarily."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What you thinking?" Vaandark asks



"You can revive the fallen, right? If you do that, I can use the ability of this armor to network them into a focus for an even greater power through The Force. All I need to do is contact Mister Wrash's spirit, and I'll be able to channel their abilities through Beyond Shadows. I've been doing it so far with the civilians I've been finding ever since the monster arrived."

Mikata gestures, a hundred shadowy images manifesting before fading away, "With Mister Wrash's help, I can re-establish the Force Meld, with this other thing on top of that. I'll be able to perform far greater feats, since Force users, when united in purpose, are far greater than the sum of their parts...I don't know the details...Exactly. But the people you revive might be able to use the powers of each other as well, through this ability."

The girl's helmet melts away, revealing her face, "Will you do this with me?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "You can revive the fallen, right? If you do that, I can use the ability of this armor to network them into a focus for an even greater power through The Force. All I need to do is contact Mister Wrash's spirit, and I'll be able to channel their abilities through Beyond Shadows. I've been doing it so far with the civilians I've been finding ever since the monster arrived."
> 
> Mikata gestures, a hundred shadowy images manifesting before fading away, "With Mister Wrash's help, I can re-establish the Force Meld, with this other thing on top of that. I'll be able to perform far greater feats, since Force users, when united in purpose, are far greater than the sum of their parts...I don't know the details...Exactly. But the people you revive might be able to use the powers of each other as well, through this ability."
> 
> The girl's helmet melts away, revealing her face, "Will you do this with me?"



"I need the bodies to be mostly intact to raise them. At least 90% . Otherwise the souls just leak out."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

"*Whelp, he's mostly kept together.*"

Alice brings John's corpse out


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I need the bodies to be mostly intact to raise them. At least 90% . Otherwise the souls just leak out."



Mikata nods seriously, "Let's see if we can get some help with that."

The slime girl raises her hand, palm upward.

"Esperacchius!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

Czar Palladium flew over to Mikata, fulfilling the last of the charges his old master had given him.
"Lady Mikata. Lord Wrasse died without regrets, do not mourn him over much. In the mean time, it was his will that I serve you. I am yours to command." Czar Palladium turned back into a fan, dropping into Mikata's hand.
"Hope and Justice are at your command now. What are your orders?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods seriously, "Let's see if we can get some help with that."
> 
> The slime girl raises her hand, palm upward.
> 
> "Esperacchius!"



Esperacchius appears in a burst of light

"Yes child?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Carrion: Ok here is the deal, that thing is going to attack again so we need to restructure our formations
> San Shi: An extended conflict will likely result in the deaths of everyone here, so if you have and ace up your sleeve now would be the time to use it



"*I can act as defense. I can cut a big enough hole in my dimension to send a portion of whatever the creature sends inside. It's pretty risky but depending on what the attack is, I can throw it back at him by opening a space  where a projectile will travel through . That or I can call cut all 5 of it's senses if I can get a direct with will a 5 prongs of my scythe but that involves CQC which would require some cover.*"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Czar Palladium flew over to Mikata, fulfilling the last of the charges his old master had given him.
> "Lady Mikata. Lord Wrasse died without regrets, do not mourn him over much. In the mean time, it was his will that I serve you. I am yours to command." Czar Palladium turned back into a fan, dropping into Mikata's hand.
> "Hope and Justice are at your command now. What are your orders?"





Zhen Chan said:


> Esperacchius appears in a burst of light
> 
> "Yes child?"



Mikata nods, gathering working out the orders, making sure that she gets them exactly right for what's ahead.

"Esperacchius, can you mend these broken bodies if Vaandark can restore souls to them? Fill their new lives with the power of hope?"

The slime girl then turns towards Blowtaro, "I'll have you escort me." The helmet slides back on, "It's dangerous for a lady to go out alone."

She reaches out into the Force, searching for the newly departed Wrasse.

_Mister Wrash, I need your help. I need to know what you know. I need to learn how to use the power of the Force. Can you show me how you did it? I have an idea, but I don't know if I can do it alone._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, gathering working out the orders, making sure that she gets them exactly right for what's ahead.
> 
> "Esperacchius, can you mend these broken bodies if Vaandark can restore souls to them? Fill their new lives with the power of hope?"
> [/I]



"Hmm, I suppose I could. These creatures will have their own free will though. Are you sure this is what you want?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert speaks up to Carrion.
> 
> "Well, it isn't exactly an ace, but I can spread my teleporting barriers around the beast so that even the simplest attacks can hit him from all sides.  Bullets, blasts... Cards.  Hell, I can even set up a barrier in front of a sword user, they slash through it, the part of the sword that goes through the barrier appears in a different space, optimal for attacking.  If all else fails, I can maybe use barriers to trip the monster up or attack him with a large expanding barrier to throw him off balance momentarily."



Carrion: From now on you are watchtower while the rest of us go on the offensive. It will be your duty to coordinate strike. Try not to die.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm, I suppose I could. These creatures will have their own free will though. Are you sure this is what you want?"



"I do not intend to create slaves, Esperacchius. All I need is that we be connected through the Force. Being united in will and intent shall be boon enough, and as a whole we shall be all the stronger for it. The light of Hope shall illuminate our path."

Mikata turns towards Vaandark, "Do you have some way of ensuring that our new allies won't betray us? The Force Networking I'm going to create is a passive thing, and shouldn't truly hamper them."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, gathering working out the orders, making sure that she gets them exactly right for what's ahead.
> 
> "Esperacchius, can you mend these broken bodies if Vaandark can restore souls to them? Fill their new lives with the power of hope?"
> 
> ...



"Royal flush bitch! Pay up!" Wrasse cried, as Darth Nihilus swore and threw his cards onto the table. Wrasse cocked his head, hearing Mika's call. He grinned at the gathering of lounging, ghostly Force users.
"Gentlemen, ladies. We're going on an adventure."



Mika heard Wrasse's voice. _Of course Mika. We're happy to help. We still need someone to continue the traditions of the Force, after all. Since I died and all. Tell us what you need, and we will guide you._ Wrasse appeared in Mika's mind's eye, flanked on the right by thousands of blue ghost, and flanked on the left by thousands of red ghosts.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Royal flush bitch! Pay up!" Wrasse cried, as Darth Nihilus swore and threw his cards onto the table. Wrasse cocked his head, hearing Mika's call. He grinned at the gathering of lounging, ghostly Force users.
> "Gentlemen, ladies. We're going on an adventure."
> 
> 
> ...



_I need to meet the strongest users of the Dark Side. This armor thingy is weird, Mister Wrash, and I need experts to give me advice on how to use it._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I do not intend to create slaves, Esperacchius. All I need is that we be connected through the Force. Being united in will and intent shall be boon enough, and as a whole we shall be all the stronger for it. The light of Hope shall illuminate our path."
> 
> Mikata turns towards Vaandark, "Do you have some way of ensuring that our new allies won't betray us? The Force Networking I'm going to create is a passive thing, and shouldn't truly hamper them."



"The souls only have a halflife of 10 minutes. After that they rapidly degrade. As long as the battle lasts less than 10 minutes we shouldn't have an issue."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The souls only have a halflife of 10 minutes. After that they rapidly degrade. As long as the battle lasts less than 10 minutes we shouldn't have an issue."



Mikata nods, smokey tentacles extend into each of those who are set to be revived.

"Then let's begin."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Carrion: Ok here is the deal, that thing is going to attack again so we need to restructure our formations
> San Shi: An extended conflict will likely result in the deaths of everyone here, so if you have and ace up your sleeve now would be the time to use it



"I can manipulate crystals into various forms, whether it be turning them into weapons and shields, creating makeshift minions, destroying the inside of an opponent, etc. I'm also an accomplished marksman and swordsman. Oh, and I have these two right here," pointing towards Oblivificarus and Czar. 

Ed was saying this as he was compressing a red crystal that was formerly the size of a small house into the shape of a bird. Said bird was then covered in black crystal for protection. "I think this should come in handy for a nice distraction." Ed then proceeds to set up another Black Rain, this one far bigger than the others, which looms over the group. Ed then proceeds to create more birds until he has a mini-army with him. "Oi, Robert, you ant some of these?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "I can manipulate crystals into various forms, whether it be turning them into weapons and shields, creating makeshift minions, destroying the inside of an opponent, etc. I'm also an accomplished marksman and swordsman. Oh, and I have these two right here," pointing towards Oblivificarus and Czar.
> 
> Ed was saying this as he was compressing a red crystal that was formerly the size of a small house into the shape of a bird. Said bird was then covered in black crystal for protection. "I think this should come in handy for a nice distraction." Ed then proceeds to set up another Black Rain, this one far bigger than the others, which looms over the group. Ed then proceeds to create more birds until he has a mini-army with him. "Oi, Robert, you ant some of these?"



"I already have some, but more is always great."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

"*Hey Ed, can you make that into a spare arm in my size? I kinda lost mine*." Alys waves his non-existent forearm


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert speaks up to Carrion.
> 
> "Well, it isn't exactly an ace, but I can spread my teleporting barriers around the beast so that even the simplest attacks can hit him from all sides.  Bullets, blasts... Cards.  Hell, I can even set up a barrier in front of a sword user, they slash through it, the part of the sword that goes through the barrier appears in a different space, optimal for attacking.  If all else fails, I can maybe use barriers to trip the monster up or attack him with a large expanding barrier to throw him off balance momentarily."



Ashley reverts and his bayonet appears
"Set up my bullets then."


Sabl?s said:


> "*Hey Ed, can you make that into a spare arm in my size? I kinda lost mine*." Alys waves his non-existent forearm



"How did you do that?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel look to the people there and ask "Could i ask how you guys plan  atacking that thing? You see we are going to the offensive but seems like we need to break that thing mostly in a single strike to really finish him, from what i gathered of information from it a reckless assault might only go in the same way from last time but now we are going to die"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How did you do that?"



"*I fell.*" **


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Hey Ed, can you make that into a spare arm in my size? I kinda lost mine*." Alys waves his non-existent forearm



"...How the hell did you...oh right, forget it. Hold on."
Ed takes a piece of black crystal and simply connects it to Alys, slowly creating and arm identical to his other one, minus the position of the hand and fingers. 
"There. You'll have to run shinsoo to use it in battle, but I gave it enough properties to work like a normal arm without it. Plus, you can regrow and shape it, so there's that." Ed proceeds to go back to preparations.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*I fell.*" **



"So you fell... and lost your arm after you saved me when I was crushed into a ball."
Ashley goes face to face with Alys, eye to eye.
"So, how did you lose an arm when you can regenerate and why is it a clean cut?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel thinks "Jelly jigler would like to help me here and meep meep too" he then creates the seedling from tidebringer "I can absorb shinso in the same way the tidebringer did as well as creating water from it you guys think that may be helpfull here? Because i can also use it to replish shinsoo to everyone here"


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley reverts and his bayonet appears
> "Set up my bullets then."



"Say please and I might think about it."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, smokey tentacles extend into each of those who are set to be revived.
> 
> "Then let's begin."



Vaandark and esperacchius do their thing, resulting in the addition of several not-zombies


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So you fell... and lost your arm after you saved me when I was crushed into a ball."
> Ashley goes face to face with Alys, eye to eye.
> "So, how did you lose an arm when you can regenerate and why is it a clean cut?"



"*Magicsworddiditiandnoyoucan'thaveititsminetogivesomeguyafterJohngivesitback.*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Say please and I might think about it."



"Please be less difficult."


Sabl?s said:


> "*Magicsworddiditiandnoyoucan'thaveititsminetogivesomeguyafterJohngivesitback.*"



"Whatever you can just tell me if that mind link thing ever gets up."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Jorm rose in the distance, surrounded by an obscene amount of water

With a sickening slurping sound it was reduced to 36 pool ball sized orbs


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Please be less difficult."



"...I'll think about it."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vaandark and esperacchius do their thing, resulting in the addition of several not-zombies



Mikata nods at the revived members of the raid party, including the not-Wrasse, who are now connected via the power of the Force.

Mikata feels the additional power thrum through her, before turning towards not-Wrasse.

"Please heal the rest with your saliva, sir."

She says with a bow.

After waiting to hear it out, Mikata turns towards Esperacchius, "I'm counting on you to keep hope alive while I wait for my chance to strike, my friend."

She then grabs Blowtaro and holds it close, her other hand gripping the spear of starlight, as she fades back into Beyond Shadows. She decides to continue waiting for Wrasse to provide the recommended teachers so she can obtain the needed techniques before beginning, first by using a Force Meld among the combatants for maximum coordination during combat.


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jorm rose in the distance, surrounded by an obscene amount of water
> 
> With a sickening slurping sound it was reduced to 36 pool ball sized orbs



"Fuck."

Robert prepared a mass of TP barriers, both for the potential water bullets and combatants.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alys spots Jorm in the distance and moves to the front lines, where he opens a  dome-like space barrier outside of Robert's covering the entire group.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jorm rose in the distance, surrounded by an obscene amount of water
> 
> With a sickening slurping sound it was reduced to 36 pool ball sized orbs



Her connection with the Not-Zombies fills her with knowledge of the situation

_I need the strongest one there is!

Ah!_

Amongst the red figures stands one with a particularly dark and malevolent aura. A scarred old man, his face twisted in a sneer.

His gnarled hand extends towards Mikata.

_What do you want, child? To learn the secrets of the Dark Side? NEVER! I AM the Dark Side, and never shall I bow to a pitiful little brat like you! My secrets are my own! And I know them aaaall, ehekeke._


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jorm rose in the distance, surrounded by an obscene amount of water
> 
> With a sickening slurping sound it was reduced to 36 pool ball sized orbs



"Oh isn't the beast searching the hunters now" Kiel create dragon wings and start he create a thin armor using shinsoo covered with nanites "since i never used it before i will have to use it now"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jorm rose in the distance, surrounded by an obscene amount of water
> 
> With a sickening slurping sound it was reduced to 36 pool ball sized orbs



Ashley uses zero point to 60% step to 20% and sphere to 10%


manidk said:


> "...I'll think about it."



"Times up, do it now like a collar."
 Ashley rapidly fired 6 bullets.
Black spiral bullets that look small drills  emerge from the gun
He then flips his gun then fires a multiblast full of many homing bullet crystals.
If Robert makes barrier's to reach the beast via bullet he'll have the crystals go right behind the black spiral bullets to go right behind them growing and then rapidly spin turning into large spinning drills with the spiral bullets as the durable tips drilling into the beast.

If he doesn't he's pretty much just shooting at it with said bullets.

In both cases as soon as the beast attacks he transforms to try to avoid attacks and fatal damage as much as possible.


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley uses zero point to 60% step to 20% and sphere to 10%
> 
> 
> "Times up, do it now like a collar."
> ...



Robert obliges to Ashley's request, using his Sphere/Space awareness combo to place the barriers for maximum efficiency.

He uses to Force Meld to communicate with the other members for optimum barrier placement for their respective attacks, using Zero Point to increase his reaction time to carry out their requests.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Things are quiet inside the dome. Too quiet.

There is a bump. Then another. Then another. It accelerated rapidly until there were 50 bumps a second


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

"*I suggest the rest of you keep up Sphere and Zeropoint. We've lost sight of him and don't know where he'll attack from when I close this down.*"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel prepare his left arn like a canon to shoot nanites balls


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Things are quiet inside the dome. Too quiet.
> 
> There is a bump. Then another. Then another. It accelerated rapidly until there were 50 bumps a second



Ashley transforms the bullets should still be going if they hit their mark.
He has doubts they did.

_Pretty sure that he's going to treat us like a ball once this assault is over Alys.
_
He talks through mindmeld


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley transforms the bullets should still be going if they hit their mark.
> He has doubts they did.
> 
> _Pretty sure that he's going to treat us like a ball once this assault is over Alys.
> ...



*If he wants to lose his legs sure, this thing isn't exactly tangible you know*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Everybody feels the same thing with their sphere. Water.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ed immediately pulls out Black Rain and sends it towards Jorm and his orbs, a tether connecting it to Ed. Once in place, the cloud starts glowing in it's center. "You're not the only one who can make orbs."

"Black Rain: Maelstrom." 

At the center were several giant shinsoo orbs hidden from sight within the black mist. Each primed at Jorm and his water. In between those orbs was Ed's bird collection. "Red Phoenix," he says as they move towards the orbs, stripping themselves of the black armor as they get closer. Just before they reach it, they decompress, becoming the size of houses, and explode on contact with the orbs. The explosion evaporates some water, creating a small smokescreen of steam. _That should definitely hold that things attention. _"Hey, Kiel! Come lend me some shinsoo over here, I need some."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *If he wants to lose his legs sure, this thing isn't exactly tangible you know*



_Tell that to the beast. I'd put more energy into this._
Ashley shoves a carrot juice bottle in Alice's mouth.
_Since no one decided to take any of my shinso restoring carrot juice I still have 5 more. Feel free to drink the rest whoever you may be_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed immediately pulls out Black Rain and sends it towards Jorm and his orbs, a tether connecting it to Ed. Once in place, the cloud starts glowing in it's center. "You're not the only one who can make orbs."
> 
> "Black Rain: Maelstrom."
> 
> At the center were several giant shinsoo orbs hidden from sight within the black mist. Each primed at Jorm and his water. In between those orbs was Ed's bird collection. "Red Phoenix," he says as they move towards the orbs, stripping themselves of the black armor as they get closer. Just before they reach it, they decompress, becoming the size of houses, and explode on contact with the orbs. The explosion evaporates some water, creating a small smokescreen. _That should definitely hold that things attention. _"Hey, Kiel! Come lend me some shinsoo over here, I need some."



Black rain mysteriously ceases to exists once it leaves the barrier

The thumps increase. 100 a second


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Ashley finds a shinsoo carrot suddenly missing and hears crunching sounds coming from Robert's location.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Mikata extends her sphere from Beyond shadows, using her monocle to try and scan the area surrounding her allies dome.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Her connection with the Not-Zombies fills her with knowledge of the situation
> 
> _I need the strongest one there is!
> 
> ...



"One moment." Wrasse said, and takes Darth Sidious to the side. After a few metaphorical minutes of screaming, they return. "Sidius here has repented his earlier comments. He'll give you whatever help you need." Wrasse said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata extends her sphere from Beyond shadows, using her monocle to try and scan the area surrounding her allies dome.



Mika cannot see anything through the monochromatic haze that extends in every direction


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "One moment." Wrasse said, and takes Darth Sidious to the side. After a few metaphorical minutes of screaming, they return. "Sidius here has repented his earlier comments. He'll give you whatever help you need." Wrasse said.



A figure steps in between the two, his brilliance a halmark of his balance within the Force



"Since he's willing, this will be faster."

The knowledge of the high tier esoteric techniques of the Dark Side, built up over the course of eons, is ripped from Palpatine's consciousness and implanted within Mika.

"Thanks, Mister Revan! Now I _know_ my idea can work!"

Revan nods, then gestures towards Wrasse to continue their poker game.

Which he had been winning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

_Alys can you change the shape of this into anything?_


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Alys can you change the shape of this into anything?_


*
Yes, why?* Alys 'says' exhaustively


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel createts various nanites balls in with destruction comand and then he start to freak out *a bit of seedling that absorb shinso was created in kiels right arm*


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ed sees Black Rain dissipate. _The hell? What's going on?_ Ed immediately re-solidifies the crystal, absorbing excess shinsoo, and shoots out the Red Phoenix attacks. Ed then switches to Oblivificarus. "Alright, time to test this out. Fire an attack at those water orbs he has. If we can scre with those, we might have a chance at this. Also," he said as he made several shinsoo orbs around him, "Be ready to use gravity against that thing. We might need to."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika cannot see anything through the monochromatic haze that extends in every direction



Mikata pauses, thinking idly.

_Ah!_

"Mode Change: Sorceror!"

Her armor begins to shapeshift into an alternate form



She taps into her assembled hivemind, drinking deeply from their united presence within the Force.

Hundreds of lesser beings augment her reach with the Force simply by contributing, while the stronger beings, those who were revived by Vaandark, contribute their own natural abilities and properties to the attack as well.

"Sight beyond sight!"

Her gaze drifts to an isolated crater several areas away, a familiar and nostalgic fridge still standing as a lonely sentinel, an eternal reminder that Wrasse existed.

A crackle of energy traces itself into a circle within the haze. A matching circle opens up in the air above the crater in the 188th area, only barely recovering from The Incident that had occurred ten years prior.

The twin halos complete their forming, as Mikata feels an immense strain from the power being used.

_It...doesnt need to be for long...it...doesnt need to be perfect!_

The two holes are connected by an unnatural tunnel in hyperspace. Their insides churn, forming a tumultuous and chaotic vacuum.

"Force Storm!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *
> Yes, why?* Alys 'says' exhaustively



_Then lets try turning it's force back on it or at least have it where it stops nailing us with water orbs. First things first start spinning us in place. The more deflection the better.
 Second make it to where you can catch the orbs and throw it back using it's own force using what we are in.  This should consequently knock the orbs back or at least away to him while also speeding up our spin speed.
Though there is a problem with this. We are in the orb and need it's protection and will experience massive amounts of G's, so we will use Robert's powers to hold everyone in place inside. If there is anyone in here that can help deal with the G's in anyway you better speak up. Anyone have a better plan?_
Ashley transmits these thoughts to everyone


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata pauses, thinking idly.
> 
> _Ah!_
> 
> ...



Mika falls unconscious as enough water to fill the English channel roars through the 100m diameter wormhole, and Jormagandr with it


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert yells to Alys.

"Reinforce this thing, NOW!  Trap him in here!"

At the same time, he transports the entire group out.  He uses his Sphere and Space Awareness at their respective maxes, and aims to deposit the group as far away as possible, at the very edge of his range.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Upon being teleported, Alys simultaneously enforces the barrier and shrinks  it, locking the Leviathan inside.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika falls unconscious as enough water to fill the English channel roars through the 100m diameter wormhole, and Jormagandr with it



--------Layer 188--------

Lord Governor Bryan oversees the construction. It was going excellently. In the economic boom brought about by the construction industry in the aftermath of the incident layer 188 had become even more prosperous than it was previously. 

"Everything up to your very demanding  standards?" Asks the Foreman
"Why yes, thank you Betty. At this rate we will be done ahead of schedule.? You are truly a credit to the name Pleasantcock. "
"Yes in the wake of my fathers untimely death she has told me such many times. Now about the 500 person spa. I was thinking we would shift it 50m north and-"


A roaring hole in space opens depositing obscene amounts of water, destroying the construction that was thus far completed.

"SON OF A BITCH!"
"Lord Governor I believe this dictates a renegotion of our contract."
"Nonsense I opted in for freak accident insurance."

Jorm surfaces on the new lake

*Betty flips through the contract*
"It seems you neglected to sign the monster attack clause rendering the insurance void."
"SON OF A BITCH!!!!!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

"Everything is fine i guess i don't see that thing anywhere"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Carrion: Well that happened
San Shi: What the fuck? Where is my epic battle? My laurels? My Hive wide recognition
Vaandark: *pats on back* Next time bud


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert sighs a sigh of relief and speaks around to the group.

"Any bars around here not leveled?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel reinforce his body and go to sky using his eyes to see if theres nothing from the creature near or it was completely got somewhere


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alice's reaction:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Ashley decides to be blunt
"So is the tourney cancelled now? I vote to elect whoever got rid of it as the winner."


manidk said:


> Robert sighs a sigh of relief and speaks around to the group.
> 
> "Any bars around here not leveled?"



"Ask Terragon."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> --------Layer 188--------
> 
> Lord Governor Bryan oversees the construction. It was going excellently. In the economic boom brought about by the construction industry in the aftermath of the incident layer 188 had become even more prosperous than it was previously.
> 
> ...



The energy of the Force Storm begins petering out, before the ring of lightning abruptly drops into the lake, its other end having been severed by Alice's scythe.



Zhen Chan said:


> Carrion: Well that happened
> San Shi: What the fuck? Where is my epic battle? My laurels? My Hive wide recognition
> Vaandark: *pats on back* Next time bud



Mikata takes that moment to fade back into the physical plane, snoring loudly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert and co stood at the lip of the canyon
On the other side a form is seen emerging firom the shadows

"Lord Viper. It is time." It says.Terragon looks away, fists clenched


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alice enters his dimension and watches the exchange from within.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel watches from the sky using his enhaced vision


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert and co stood at the lip of the canyon
> On the other side a form is seen emerging firom the shadows
> 
> "Lord Viper. It is time." It says.Terragon looks away, fists clenched



"Time for a nap?"
Ashley asks himself


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Viper snaps his fingers. Terragon, Kiel, Ashley, Ed, and Alice snap to attention.
"It is time to go home... And see daddy dearest. How is pa pa doing anyway, Irue?"

"Most magnificently as is usual Lord Viper." Responds Irue. "I should tell you I am authorized to collect you with force should I deem it prudent." Terragon cracks his knuckles threateningly
"Problem Dog? I am addressing the young master, your welfare is of no concern to Lord Genus so tread carefully." Irue's eyes sparkled

Viper puts a calming hand on terragon's shoulder. "Come now, we leave at once." Announced Irue


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper snaps his fingers. Terragon, Kiel, Ashley, Ed, and Alice snap to attention.
> "It is time to go home... And see daddy dearest. How is pa pa doing anyway, Irue?"
> 
> "Most magnificently as is usual Lord Viper." Responds Irue. "I should tell you I am authorized to collect you with force should I deem it prudent." Terragon cracks his knuckles threateningly
> ...


Ashley whispers to Terragon following
"Anything we need to know, like rules of the house or such as servants?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Problem Dog? I am addressing the young master, your welfare is of no concern to Lord Genus so tread carefully." Irue's eyes sparkled



"*If he's a dog that makes you a Pussycat, no? Convenient timing of you show up when we just finished, if you're so adamant in protecting your lord. Where were you when the 30 feet Behemoth tried killing us all and threatened your master?*" Alice responds angrily to the newcomer mistreating his comrades


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel cracks a teeth listening to the conversation but remain calm


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*If he's a dog-"*



Ashley had just closed Alice's mouth for him before he said something stupid and waited on Terragon's answer


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley whispers to Terragon following
> "Anything we need to know, like rules of the house or such as servants?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alice bites Ashley's finger and finishes his sentence.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*If he's a dog that makes you a Pussycat, no? Convenient timing of you show up when we just finished, if you're so adamant in protecting your lord. Where were you when the 30 feet Behemoth tried killing us all and threatened your master?*"



"Were the young master in true danger I would have intervened as needed. However speaking out of turn is a grievous breech of etiquette from one who is lower even than a dog. You must be punished."

Irue snatches Alice's right eye out of his head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice bites Ashley's finger and finishes his sentence.



Alys finds it has no effect on Ash because he is still transformed and just ends up hurting his teeth to the point he doesn't want to move his mouth.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley whispers to Terragon following
> "Anything we need to know, like rules of the house or such as servants?"



"Royal houses are big on etiquette. Just copy what I do and for the love of god don't speak unless directly addressed."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

"Alystor...." Kiel feels enraged


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Royal houses are big on etiquette. Just copy what I do and for the love of god don't speak unless directly addressed."


Ashley nods his head, planning to do so and gives Alys some heal berries shoving them into his mouth before he says anything else stupid.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Were the young master in true danger I would have intervened as needed. However speaking out of turn is a grievous breech of etiquette from one who is lower even than a dog. You must be punished."
> 
> Irue snatches Alice's right eye out of his head.



Alice clutches the bleeding eye-less socket waiting to see whether it would regenerate glaring at the coward with his only remaining one while doing so.

"*Coward*."



> heal berries shoving them into his mouth before he says anything else stupid.


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Robert slaps Alys hard on the back of the head.

"Shut the fuck up."

He then looks at the man "I apologize for my..." Robert glances at Viper, "_former_ subject's outburst.  I implore you not to kill him, he's just a stupid little kid, after all."

Robert messes up Alys's hair playfully, but sternly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice clutches the bleeding eye-less socket waiting to see whether it would regenerate glaring at the coward with his only remaining one while doing so.
> 
> "*Coward*."


"Speak again at the cost of your life servant."


"Forgive him Irue, he is new and I havent properly educated him yet. Rest assure I will."
"I hope it is young master, you know how strict your father is."
*Viper begins subconsciously shivering*
"I remember."

Alice's eye was regrowing but slowlyly. Alarmingly slowly, the bleeding had just stopped.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Mikata continues snoring in front of the Great Ones


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert slaps Alys hard on the back of the head.
> 
> "Shut the fuck up."
> 
> ...



Irue turns to robert inspecting him "And who are you exactly?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert slaps Alys hard on the back of the head.
> 
> "Shut the fuck up."
> 
> ...



Ashley reverts back to normal

And a visible sweat goes down his face in reaction to the party just not getting it.


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Irue turns to robert inspecting him "And who are you exactly?"



Robert points towards Viper's new servants.

"Their former leader."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata continues snoring in front of the Great Ones



Ashley walks over and pours all the bottles of shinso carrot juice he has into her(4), then some healing grapes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert points towards Viper's new servants.
> 
> "Their former leader."



Irue claps his hands together. "A misunderstanding. What I mean is, are you important enough for me not to kill this instant?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel calms down as he train his mind and his shinsoo to get used to use it at full power.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

The food slides off the covering faceplate of the helmet, she continues snoring


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The food slides off the covering faceplate of the helmet, she continues snoring



In his children tantrum San Shi kicks Mika, knocking her awake


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Irue claps his hands together. "A misunderstanding. What I mean is, are you important enough for me not to kill this instant?"



"Normally, I'd say no, but I do have this, if it helps..."

Robert pulls the invitation to the Black Scorpion out of his space.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> In his children tantrum San Shi kicks Mika, knocking her awake



Mikata grunts herself awake

"Hey you meanie! Getting rid of that giant lizard thing was very tiring! I deserve my nappy time!"

She begins standing back up again with a loud hmph.

"I wonder where Master is? And Esperacchius?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kielj ust don't move because he knows that would might end in his dead "damn this is pissing me off he thinks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Normally, I'd say no, but I do have this, if it helps..."
> 
> Robert pulls the invitation to the Black Scorpion out of his space.



Ashley looks at the invitation from afar


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Normally, I'd say no, but I do have this, if it helps..."
> 
> Robert pulls the invitation to the Black Scorpion out of his space.



"Is that fact?" Irue grabs the invitation and inspects it thoroughly. He pockets its and digs his hand into his pocket and pulls out a small box.

He crutches low and pours the contents on the ground

A red dragon
Green whale
Blue monkey
Gold sparrow
A slinky
Black horse
A wooden square
A coin
A top

Irue waves his hands at the assorted items.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alys preps his zero-point and step to maximum effeciency


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Is that fact?" Irue grabs the invitation and inspects it thoroughly. He pockets its and digs his hand into his pocket and pulls out a small box.
> 
> He crutches low and pours the contents on the ground
> 
> ...



Word's pass through Robert's mind, uttered by Gas Bill, uttered by Takime, read in a torn journal.



> Gold
> Black
> Red
> Quarter turn
> 3 flips



In order, he selects the Gold Sparrow, Black Horse, then Red Dragon.

He follows up by turning the top one quarter turn, the flips the coin three times.

There is no hesitation in his actions to be picked up, his Rubear, Sphere, and Zero Point each taking up an equal portion of his concentration.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Mikata walks over the food, eating it and restoring her strength.

At the same time, the tendrils of darkness shudder, taking the shades of the not-zombies abilities and adding them to her own, so long as her armor was active.

Holding her arm out to grasp Esperacchius, Mikata bows deeply to the Great Ones

"Thank you for the tournament! I lost some things, but gained a great many more as a result! I hope we can meet again!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alice noting a possible error in Robert's strategy steps towards his position in front him facing Iruel with scythe in hand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys preps his zero-point and step to maximum effeciency



Ashley puts his hand on Alys's shoulder with an incredibly firm grip to stop him from moving at all and braced his body with reinforcing zhen.


Sabl?s said:


> Alice noting a possible error in Robert's strategy steps towards his position in front him facing Iruel with scythe in hand.



Ashley changes it into a bear hug to block the view and preventing him from moving forward


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alice had already departed using pre-meditated Shinsoo charging for Step and Zero-point made him too fast for an unprepped Ashley to catch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Word's pass through Robert's mind, uttered by Gas Bill, uttered by Takime, read in a torn journal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irue nodded. "Well that settles it then." He bends down and collects the items replacing them in the box. "All that's left to do is welcome you-"



"*TO HELL*"

Robert teleports away the instant he sees Irue begin to move. He considers his next move when he realizes only 1/5th of his body came with him.

Robert expires on the ground shortly after


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

A scream echoes through the Force as Darth Revan falls for Wrasses strategy to lull him into a false sense of security, securing Wrasse the right to pick the furniture for their new abode in Mika's head.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata walks over the food, eating it and restoring her strength.
> 
> At the same time, the tendrils of darkness shudder, taking the shades of the not-zombies abilities and adding them to her own, so long as her armor was active.
> 
> ...



San shi was still pouting and carrion was admonishing him for it. It was Vaandark who spoke up "Uh yeah, this year went a little wonky but I suppose it could have been worse."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice *had already departed*



*Spoiler*: __ 







Alice is grabbed by his feet from behind by a now transformed Ashley and dragged away with pure power, speed and force then slamming him into the ground unconscious with zero point and step on all engine s, before anything happens to him.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Wrasses redecorating plans are put on hold as Mikatas world falls apart around her.

Czar Palladium activates

Blue World: She steps before the culprit and glares evilly at him.

Red World: she steps to Robert and desperately attempts to revive him with Sith Alchemy while preserving his consciousness and soul with her armor


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> San shi was still pouting and carrion was admonishing him for it. It was Vaandark who spoke up "Uh yeah, this year went a little wonky but I suppose it could have been worse."


An afterimage clone asks him to hold that thought


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Wrasses redecorating plans are put on hold as Mikatas world falls apart around her.
> 
> Czar Palladium activates
> 
> ...



Blue: "Oh what's this? An avenging friend? Jilted lover perhaps? Daughter? Nah couldn't be." Irue chuckles as he checks the time on his fob watch

Red: "Live damn it live!" Mika worked desperately to save Robert. Irue ignored them. "Young Lord we must go now, I neglected to mention-"

"WHAT THE FUCK IS TAKING SO LONG?" Another figure emerged from the shadows Irue had 


Irue bowed deeply "Apologies my lord, just wrapping up."


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Irue nodded. "Well that settles it then." He bends down and collects the items replacing them in the box. "All that's left to do is welcome you-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Robert falls, images pass through his mind.

Takime, Gas, Wrasse, Kix, others lost in the battles, others he couldn't protect.

Followed by Mika, Ed... Kiel.  Those he wouldn't get the chance to protect again.  

"_But at least that means I can't fail them..._"

Robert smirks what's left of his body hits the ground.  As the last of his power leaves him, his containment space explodes.

Sheets, thousands of sheets explode out of nowhere.

Thread comes after, still attached to Takime's needle.

A metric ton of mini-fridges, filled with alcohol.

Sandwiches.

Another metric ton of nudie magazines.

A dozen back-up suits.

A fully intact sofa.

The trinkets taken from Gas Bill's body.

Robert's shades.

The mutt's sword.

His mementos of fallen teammates.

A picture of himself with a woman and a young girl, smiling.

The picture falls into Robert remaining hand, along with the orb that was once Kix, and Takime's needle.

Robert smiles one last time as his shades fall onto his face.

"Look's like this is... Lights out..."

_~Fin~_


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Blue: "Mister was the only thing I had. I will kill you."

Red: Mikata desperately attempts to revive Robert, oblivious to her surroundings.

Both: The clone begins replying to Vaandark, having a level and interesting discussion on the events of the tournament.

"So does this kind of thing happen a lot?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel just could watch another member of the main group dies,he had no clue that things would turn like this he breaks one teeth in angry but he was still useless


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Blue: "Mister was the only thing I had. I will kill you."
> 
> Red: Mikata desperately attempts to revive Robert, oblivious to her surroundings.



Both:

A thought passes through whatever Mika has resembling a mind.

"Stay strong Mika.  Support Ed.  If he ever wavers, replace him.  Goodbye."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Czar Palladium nods sadly in both worlds.

Then proves that justice is pragmatic and nabs the sword.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Blue: "Oh what's this? An avenging friend? Jilted lover perhaps? Daughter? Nah couldn't be." Irue chuckles as he checks the time on his fob watch
> 
> Red: "Live damn it live!" Mika worked desperately to save Robert. Irue ignored them. "Young Lord we must go now, I neglected to mention-"
> 
> ...



Ashley lets go of Alice  then walks behind Terragon as if to say. I'm ready to go.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Blue: "Mister was the only thing I had. I will kill you."
> 
> Red: Mikata desperately attempts to revive Robert, oblivious to her surroundings.
> 
> ...



Blue: "I've given you a gift, now he will never have a chance to tarnish your cherished memories." Irue said with a smile.

"Enough, let's go." Viper spoke up, snapping his fingers again. Alice and Ashley fell back in line

Red:"My lord viper if you would please." Irue said bowing. "Hey there little Bro, long time no see. Still sodomizing your servants?" Chided Alexander

Mika worked fervorishly, she had managed to catch Roberts soul but his body continued to deteriorate

Both: "Well funny story" Roberts satchel explodes "Wow, gonna say no to that"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Both worlds: Alice was only momentarily stunned and sees several layers of white fabric, furniture and other items that belonged to Robert scattered everywhere. As tribute, Alice took action and prevented the one thing Robert treasured most (to his knowledge), his stack of suits from being smudged by the filthy Earth and caught them in mid-air.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Both worlds: Kiel smiled it was all he could do in the end for the fallen comrade in anger that was created inside of himself after he realized he was the last one from that grup that he meet in the pitts,and for someone that came from the pitts he was the most pitiful from all of them


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Blue: Mikata glared, her hatred burning brightly, until she remembered what her Master had taught her.

"I shall remember this. By my honored Master. By Mister. And by myself. I defeated that monster just now. And so I will have my revenge on you, too."

Red: Mikata sobbed desperately, bringing Roberts soul to join Wrasse and the other Force Ghosts, even as she redoubled her efforts to save his body.

The worlds became one, as the blue world dissolved.

The clone whistled in appreciation of the spectacle. "So what happens next?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> As Robert falls, images pass through his mind.
> 
> Takime, Gas, Wrasse, Kix, others lost in the battles, others he couldn't protect.
> 
> ...





Zhen Chan said:


> Blue: "I've given you a gift, now he will never have a chance to tarnish your cherished memories." Irue said with a smile.
> 
> "Enough, let's go." Viper spoke up, snapping his fingers again. Alice and Ashley fell back in line
> 
> ...



Both:
_Lethal danger detected.
Initiating reactivation protocols.
Activaing Commander Preservation sequences_

As Robert's satchel explodes, the ball that was Kix reawakes to save his Supreme Commander. Silvery tendril shoot out, lacking onto What was left of Robert's body. The silvery nanites immediately begin consuming the rock on which Robert was laying, converting it into mass, creating artificial organs and limbs to replace those Robert had lost. the nanite travelled up Robert's spine, until they deposited Kix's CPU into Robert's brain.

_Hello again, Supreme Commander. It is wonderful to see you again._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Blue: Mikata glared, her hatred burning brightly, until she remembered what her Master had taught her.
> 
> "I shall remember this. By my honored Master. By Mister. And by myself. I defeated that monster just now. And sp I will have my revenge on you, too."
> 
> ...



Alexander walked up to Viper and tusseled his hair jovially. Then roughly. Then he began pressing so hard Vipers feet cracked the ground. Viper tiring of the insult struck, his 300 foot sword appearing in his hand as he swung at waist height. Terrigan grabbed Ed and the others in his opera house and moved them out the way in the nick of time. Irue casually bent over backwards at the knees, allowing the swing to pass over him. Alexander inexplicably stood on top of the sword, cleaning his shoes on Viper's face "Now now, no need to have a temper tantrum! I'm only playing little bro."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Alystor picks up GB's trinkets and the strange needle Robert had been playing with in his room as well.


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Both:
> _Lethal danger detected.
> Initiating reactivation protocols.
> Activaing Commander Preservation sequences_
> ...



Robert thought-speaks to the cyborg in his brain.

"_It's alright bro, I've made peace with myself.  I'm ready... I hereby designate Mika as your new Supreme Commander, with one final standing order.  Do not let her die.  And Kix... Thank you.  You were my one true friend, for our short time together as a team._"

Robert dies with a smile.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 22, 2014)

Kiel was doing a training by himself in the the time everything anaylsing the structure of each nanite and cells he would desconstruct and construct it with his healing abilities and shinsoo becoming more aware of his shinsoo to later use he started to create some cells with shinsoo amped,special cells that he tryed to develop to create a road to understand magical powers while happened Kiel did that uncountable times,and would do every second and every minute until he faces something,but it would be not in vain.

"We still have holes to create,and we still have thunders to make the night become a day" he tought with himself


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert thought-speaks to the cyborg in his brain.
> 
> "_It's alright bro, I've made peace with myself.  I'm ready... I hereby designate Mika as your new Supreme Commander, with one final standing order.  Do not let her die.  And Kix... Thank you.  You were my one true friend, for our short time together as a team._"
> 
> Robert dies with a smile.



Kix wails with impotent rage at his failure to save his Supreme Commander. He swears to follow Robert's final order, and his nanites detached from Robert's remains, and flowed over to Mika, where they formed an intricate silver bracelet.
_Greetings, Supreme Commaner Mika._ Kix said. _My name is War Machine Mark IX. And I mourn with you._


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Kix wails with impotent rage at his failure to save his Supreme Commander. He swears to follow Robert's final order, and his nanites detached from Robert's remains, and flowed over to Mika, where they formed an intricate silver bracelet.
> _Greetings, Supreme Commaner Mika._ Kix said. _My name is War Machine Mark IX. And I mourn with you._



Mikata grunts in acknowledgement of the fellow mourner, as the sound of a trenchcoat swishes through the air.

"Tch. Damn. Too late to do anything." Gas Bill stares at his friends remains, sunglasses held in between his fingers, "Robert. Robert Robert Robert. Who would've thought that becoming a God would tie me down far more than being a mortal ever could have." The man holds his hands to his face, as if rubbing a crease out of it.

"...What can I say, buddy." His voice hoarse, "Except that..." His hands raise his shades to his face, as Robert's remains catch fire in an impromptu viking funeral, "It's been a blast."

He turns towards the one who murdered his comrade, and levels a stare, filled with killing intent, before vanishing from whence he came.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Ashley realizes something. The only one left who doesn't have a blood pact is Mikata.
She'll be left behind all alone if she doesn't make one.
Ashley walks over to her as closely as possible and whispers to her as quietly as he can, he's still transformed can't even read lips
"Make a pact with Viper or you'll get left behind."


----------



## manidk (Jan 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata grunts in acknowledgement of the fellow mourner, as the sound of a trenchcoat swishes through the air.
> 
> "Tch. Damn. Too late to do anything." Gas Bill stares at his friends remains, sunglasses held in between his fingers, "Robert. Robert Robert Robert. Who would've thought that becoming a God would tie me down far more than being a mortal ever could have." The man holds his hands to his face, as if rubbing a crease out of it.
> 
> ...



Were Robert alive, he'd be appreciative of the Viking Funeral.

As his body burns, the photo of him and his family turns to ashes and blows away.  Robert and the woman look proud as they gaze upon the young girl, holding up a plain white cloth triumphantly, a needle and thread on the table beside her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

Ashley then dashs back over next to Terragon for protection.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 22, 2014)

Mikata stands back up, away from the scorched remains

She turns a stiff upper lip as her armor fades away, to be resummoned at a moments notice. Czar Palladium and Esperacchius too, are dismissed, returning back to their natural states as Mikata reabsorbs them into herself.

She approaches Viper, tugging on his shirt.

"Can I go with you?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata stands back up, away from the scorched remains
> 
> She turns a stiff upper lip as her armor fades away, to be resummoned at a moments notice. Czar Palladium and Esperacchius too, are dismissed, returning back to their natural states as Mikata reabsorbs them into herself.
> 
> ...



Before he speaks Irue interjects "I am going to point out she was associated with a fake applicant who somehow managed to acquire a real letter of invitation. She could easily. Be a servant of the empire. Best to kill her and be on our way."

"Let's not be hasty, if she swore a blood oath her loyalty would not be questionable." Viper produced a large needle and pointed it mika


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

"I dont have blood." Mikata begins, accepting the needle, "But I hope that this will still be enough." She stabs herself with it, stripping off a layer of slime. Her eyes never leaving Viper as she does so.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I dont have blood." Mikata begins, accepting the needle, "But I hope that this will still be enough." She stabs herself with it, stripping off a layer of slime. Her eyes never leaving Viper as she does so.


Viper grabs Mika by the hand and goes over the oath with her.
Viper looks at the slime covered needle disdainfully, before popping it into his mouth
*womwomwom light*


"Oh god it tastes like bad eggs and mayonnaise" *vomits* Alexander  laughs heartily "Ok, that was worth the wait, let's go. Now."

The group walks to the shadows to a capsule of some kind, no bigger than a telephone box. Alexander, Viper, and Irue walk in, seemingly ignoring the fact there shouldn't be enough space for three people. Terragon follows suit


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Mikata follows


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata follows



Mika enters the plain looking capsule to find that it is bigger on the inside. Everyone else follows. You could fit a YMCA in here and have room for a mall food court.

Alexander walks to the back, pausing by Caesar, who is eating, to slap him in the back of the head as he goes

Viper and Terragon recline on couch that screams expensive. All the while servants are running too and fro like bees. "Take her up." Commands Irue to man dressed similar to but not quite a sailor. The doors close and there is a brief shudder.

Irue then goes to a cupboard and opens it removing several thick books. He walks over and plops one into everyone's hands. "Memorizes these before we get to the estate. Read like your depends on it, because depending on your infraction, it does."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

The slime girl does as recommended


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

-------3 days later------

The capsule stops at Layer 3 on the property of Genus Estates.

The door opens to a beautiful mansion. Everybody exits to capsule.

"This is the servants quarters where you will be staying." Explains Terragon. 



"And THAT is the main house"



"Be careful in the main house. We find about 40 servants a year dead from dehydration because they got lost and couldn't find their way back out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl does as recommended


-------3 days Earlier------
As does Ashley.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Over the course of three days, Wrasse and the other Force Ghosts proceeded to rob the soul of Robert blind in poker.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Terragon takes you on a quick tour of the servant house. Like the capsule it is bigger on the inside but not by much, maybe 30%

When he finishes he leads you back outside

"Come young Magni your father is visiting with Lord Genus and would undoubtedly be delighted to see you." Explained Irue. Magni obediently follows

Alexander and Ceasar had disappeared somewhere

Viper is chatting with his dog walker


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Over the course of three days, Wrasse and the other Force Ghosts proceeded to rob the soul of Robert blind in poker.



Robert proceeds to win it all back in Dominoes, the Force's blind spot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terragon takes you on a quick tour of the servant house. Like the capsule it is bigger on the inside but not by much, maybe 30%
> 
> When he finishes he leads you back outside



"Terragon when you have the time I'd like to speak with you about a few things privately. I need to know the situation here better if I'm to serve Lord Viper for life after all."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Terragon when you have the time I'd like to speak with you about a few things privately. I need to know the situation here better if I'm to serve Viper for life after all."



"This is as private as it gets around here, outside of the conference room. There are 140 vassals, 500 personal servants, 150,000 armed gaurds and 30,000 various staff, and then there are the security systems. No matter where you are somebody is going to hear something so you might as well say what you want now. The only truly private place is the conference room located in Lord Genus's inner sanctum, but nobody gets in unless invited."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "This is as private as it gets around here, outside of the conference room. There are 140 vassals, 500 personal servants, 150,000 armed gaurds and 30,000 various staff, and then there are the security systems. No matter where you are somebody is going to hear something so you might as well say what you want now. The only truly private place is the conference room located in Lord Genus's inner sanctum, but nobody gets in unless invited."


Ashley rubs the back of his head, figures
"Rather not say something that could kill me, so I'll just go with the standard ones.
How does one become a Vassal?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

A dog rushes across the yard towards viper at blinding speeds, barking loud enough to blast the party back with soundwaves.

Sparky(C7)

(Looks like ein from cowboy bebop).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> A dog rushes across the yard towards viper at blinding speeds, barking loud enough to blast the party back with soundwaves.
> 
> Sparky(C7)
> 
> (Looks like ein from cowboy bebop).



Ashley's nonexistent eyes light up red in excitement 
He hasn't seen a dog in ages let alone one that is friendly.
He waited until Viper interacted with the dog to get a good judgement of it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley rubs the back of his head, figures
> "Rather not say something that could kill me, so I'll just go with the standard ones.
> How does one become a Vassal?"



"First you swear an oath of fealty, then you must prove your worth and loyalty, usually by the successful completion of assignments. Within the vassals there are ranks of prestige

The Underboss: Currently the wife of Lord Genus. Makes decisions in Lord Genus's stead
Consiglieri: Irue. Advisor and right hand man
Herzog: Commander Deru. Considered worthy to represent the family in business and politics
Princep: Terragon. Valuable vassal not yet ready for stays of Herzog
Viceroy: Captains within the vassals. Given wealth and land for services.
Graf: Those considered a valuable asset
Associate: Everyone else


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> A dog rushes across the yard towards viper at blinding speeds, barking loud enough to blast the party back with soundwaves.
> 
> Sparky(C7)
> 
> (Looks like ein from cowboy bebop).



Viper snatches up sparky "Awwww boy, how you doing? You miss me? Awwwwww"


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper snatches up sparky "Awwww boy, how you doing? You miss me? Awwwwww"



Sparky wags his stump of a tail excitedly, tongue lashing out at Viper's face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "First you swear an oath of fealty, then you must prove your worth and loyalty, usually by the successful completion of assignments. Within the vassals there are ranks of prestige
> 
> The Underboss: Currently the wife of Lord Genus. Makes decisions in Lord Genus's stead
> Consiglieri: Irue. Advisor and right hand man
> ...



"That would explain a few things. So I assume that we are all Associates and Ed a Graf possibly? I can only guess what those assignments are. 
I assume invitation is needed to enter something that is not the servant's quarters,like the main house, when is such a thing usually done?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That would explain a few things. So I assume that we are all Associates and Ed a Graf possibly? I can only guess what those assignments are.
> I assume invitation is needed to enter something that is not the servant's quarters,like the main house, when is such a thing usually done?"



"You are free to enter the main house, however any closed door stays closed. Just remember the  main 3 rules
1. The word of the family is law, if they say make them a sandwhich the only things out of your mouth should be yes and what would you like on it my milord. Same applies if they tell you to cut your own legs off with a rusty spoon, they likely won't though, well... Alexander might. Stay away from him. 2. No stealing. Instant death offense. 3. Nobody has your back. Lord Genus runs this place as a meritocracy, others will sell you out in a second for a promotion."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky wags his stump of a tail excitedly, tongue lashing out at Viper's face.



"Awwwww" viper rubs sparkys tum tum, while cradling him in his arms


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Awwwww" viper rubs sparkys tum tum, while cradling him in his arms



Sparky pants softly, then looks at his dog walker distrustfully, then back at Viper expectedly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky pants softly, then looks at his dog walker distrustfully, then back at Viper expectedly.



Viper produces a meat treat from seemingly no where and feeds it to sparky


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky pants softly, then looks at his dog walker distrustfully, then back at Viper expectedly.




Celus

(C8)

"Lord Viper," the dog walker said, "I regret to inform you that Sparky shat on the rug in your room. I would have dealt with it, but Lord Alexander walked by and ordered me to leave it be." Celus's lip curled and gave a slight shudder. "It is a most ugly sight."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You are free to enter the main house, however any closed door stays closed. Just remember the  main 3 rules
> 1. The word of the family is law, if they say make them a sandwhich the only things out of your mouth should be yes and what would you like on it my milord. Same applies if they tell you to cut your own legs off with a rusty spoon, they likely won't though, well... Alexander might. Stay away from him. 2. No stealing. Instant death offense. 3. Nobody has your back. Lord Genus runs this place as a meritocracy, others will sell you out in a second for a promotion."



"To be expected.
To stay away from him I'd need to know a bit about him, where he usually hangs out and what keeps him away basically. 
Of course I don't expect you to know that, not your job to look over him."
_ I hope you aren't including yourself there in three... _


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper produces a meat treat from seemingly no where and feeds it to sparky



The meat is gone in an instant, Sparky licking his lips.

He farts softly, yet strongly.  the party instantly notices their senses dulling, overpowered by the smell.



Ichypa said:


> Celus
> 
> (C8)
> 
> "Lord Viper," the dog walker said, "I regret to inform you that Sparky shat on the rug in your room. I would have dealt with it, but Lord Alexander walked by and ordered me to leave it be." Celus's lip curled and gave a slight shudder. "It is a most ugly sight."



Sparky barks and growls at the traitor.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> The meat is gone in an instant, Sparky licking his lips.
> 
> He farts softly, yet strongly.  the party instantly notices their senses dulling, overpowered by the smell.



Alice covers his nose with a white sheet

 "*I hate dogs.*" He murmured


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "To be expected.
> To stay away from him I'd need to know a bit about him, where he usually hangs out and what keeps him away basically.
> Of course I don't expect you to know that, not your job to look over him."
> _ I hope you aren't including yourself there in three... _



"He comes and goes as he pleases. Stay away from the Harem and you should have a decent chance of avoiding him."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky barks and growls at the traitor.



Ignoring the smelly dog, Celus continued, "I do suspect the incident may have had something to do with Lord Alexander feeding Sparky a laxative shortly before, however."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "He comes and goes as he pleases. Stay away from the Harem and you should have a decent chance of avoiding him."


"I'll be sure to do that. One last question. What if I was asked to kill myself when it conflicts with the contract I have with Lord Viper?"


Sabl?s said:


> Alice covers his nose with a white sheet
> 
> "*I hate dogs.*" He murmured


Ashley has simply turned off his sense of smell
"I love animals."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll be sure to do that. One last question. What if I was asked to kill myself when it conflicts with the contract I have with Lord Viper?"
> 
> Ashley has simply turned off his sense of smell
> "I love animals."



"*When they're not trying to bite you maybe. Go pet it and see what happens.*" Alice returns to playing with Takime's needle


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus
> 
> (C8)
> 
> "Lord Viper," the dog walker said, "I regret to inform you that Sparky shat on the rug in your room. I would have dealt with it, but Lord Alexander walked by and ordered me to leave it be." Celus's lip curled and gave a slight shudder. "It is a most ugly sight."



*sigh* "Burn it and fetch a new rug from the rug closet Celus." Viper looks at Sparky "Probably acting out because you missed me."

Irue returns "Young Master Viper, Lord Genus "requests" your appearance in the conference room. It is time for * THE* meeting."

Viper nods face solemn. He turns to Terragon and nods again before setting off for the main house.

Terragon speaks up "Alright, everyone follow behind me in orderly fashion. And don't touch anything damn it."

Terragon lead your off the grounds of the servant house and only the grounds of the main house

As you pass through the giant golden gates you notice several enormous mechs scanning you, watching your advance





Like everything else the main house was also bigger on the inside, the atrium alone dwarves the apparent size of the entire house from the outside. 

Terragon leads you down a maze-like series of hallways and security check points until finally coming to the conference room. He organizes some seats behind Viper and sits behind him. Viper was near the end of the table farthest from the head. Given the resemblence to a throne it didn't take much to guess who would be sitting there.

The room fill quickly with other people, but they were all silent save the people seated at the table.

The table was aligned as such

Head of the table
(Vacant) Irue and A gorgeous woman flanked the throne like seat


The next pair seated were Alexander and Ceasar


Then  a metal clad man, and Johnny Black. Johnny was flanked by Riley, Magni, and a few others



Then came two men you didn't recognize







Then two others




And finally Viper, who sat across from no one


Lord Genus was the last to enter. He sat at the head of the Table as expected


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Ashley remains silent and thinks to himself.
_Wow, pretty impressive group. Seems like that meeting from that tower from before that Wrasse gave me as memories before he died, but bigger.
 Now that I think about it... The security here is so tight I have to wonder if someone can read minds here. Better not think too hard and just listen._
Ashley listens


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Celus moved with verve, carrying out Viper's orders before rejoining the group.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Alice stands behind Ashley sporting one of Robert's suits that he had remodeled and with his hands folded across his back. He'd long since learned the key to being an adequate servant was to behave no different than an accessory, unthinking, static, ready to be used at all times and hated every second of it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Genus is the first to speak. "Him regretfully can't be present today but in his stead he sends a message." Genus presses a button on the throne and the holographic face of a man appears



"Brothers, it is time. We have consolidated our forces. In a week the Emperor will start his once every 50 year pilgrimage and leave the hive. When he does we will strike. We will crush the empire and make new the work order. The time for war is upon us. Victory is in our nature." 
The head vanishes


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

A flicker of recognition passes Mikatas face as she spots Johnny Black and Riley, before sliding back into passivity.


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

sparky happily trounced around, smelling the group that came back with his master.

One smelled... hot.  like a fire burned within him.

The child in the crudely retailored suit had a mix of smells, like he wasn't the only on inhabiting his body.  the other smel came from his eye.   the suit smelled good, like waffles and beer.  there was another human smell there but the owner wasn't with the group.

One smelled like a regular human, save the gunpowder.

The small girl had another mix of smells, but mainly smelled like jello, Sparky's favorite treat.  he liked this one.  he noticed that the smell of the suit was on this one as well.

The other one smelled disgusting. Hints of pedophilic lust peppered with other odd ones. Sparky doesn't trust this one, so he pees on its leg, the better to keep an eye on it.

Satisfied, sparky returned to his master, reporting his findings through odd yips and barks that only Viper would understand.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> sparky happily trounced around, smelling the group that came back with his master.
> 
> One smelled... hot.  like a fire burned within him.
> 
> ...



Hearing Sparky's adorable yips, Celus  thought, _I swear before the Five Gods that if Timmy fell down the well again, I'm going to damn well leave him there._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Brothers, it is time. We have consolidated our forces. In a week the Emperor will start his once every 50 year pilgrimage and leave the hive. When he does we will strike. We will crush the empire and make new the work order. The time for war is upon us. Victory is in our nature."
> The head vanishes


Ashley thinks to himself again
_Wouldn't he just come back? I'm all for a new order, but if that is all there is to the plan... something is being hidden to me obviously.
 I'll just listen some more and hope it's mentioned._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

"As you have heard, the time is high. Unfortunately so close to D-Day there are still, obstacles. For one there will be more than two participants in the conflict. We still done know what side of the line the Great Ones will fall on, and the there are the Sins, who have become increasingly active. I've also heard word that at least 5 of the Drifters will be throwing their hats in to the ring."

"Not only that but I have word the Queen mother and her harem will be participate" adds Johnny

"In addition someone has been buying up weapon manufacturers and armorer's for years now, it has only now come to light that almost all of these companies are owned by the same conglomerate. I've done what I can but we can barely hold on to our 35% market share." Adds the smooth haired suited man

"In a stretch of good news projects 2, 4 and 8- 17 have proven fruitful. Several are even field ready." Chimes in the Metal masked man

"Excellent" responds Genus

"I have seen to it that all traitors to the cause have been dealt with, we are operating at 0% leak currently" add the white faced grungy man

"I hate to rain on anyone's parade, but have we found a way to deal with Cronos? This is all for naught otherwise." The cybernetic man asks

"Leave it to me, I'll handle it." Alexander says with finality

"What of your ventures Caliban?" Ceasar asks 

The richly dressed man with purple hair responds "Oh I have been quite successful in my dealing. I have blood bonded oaths from 70% of noble families and nearly all major bankers and financiers that they will not back the empire in the coming war. I have cut them off at the knees."

Lord Genus cracks a small grin "Be that as it may the coffers of the Empire are deep. I would see them drained thoroughly before this war is yet done."


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Sparky chews on a tennis ball, oblivious to the dealings at the table.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

Kiel listen calm to what was happening there,memorizing everything that  was being said there.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

_War? As in,_ Holy _war?_ Celus thought, perking up in excitement. _A chance to purge the ugliness from the Hive once and for all?!_ Celus began silently praying to the Five Gods, thanking them for this opportunity.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

"It appears we all know what needs me done. Gentlemen. Next time we convene it will be as a war council. Victory is in our nature."

"Victory is in our nature" they responded in unison

After that the seated figures began to file out, flanked by their entourages. Viper stayed seated, waiting for a private audience with Lord Genus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "As you have heard, the time is high. Unfortunately so close to D-Day there are still, obstacles. For one there will be more than two participants in the conflict. We still done know what side of the line the Great Ones will fall on, and the there are the Sins, who have become increasingly active. I've also heard word that at least 5 of the Drifters will be throwing their hats in to the ring."


More thoughts come
_The Sins are planning something for sure. From my impression of Vers it would be likely that they plan to strike after all the work is done making everything for naught and to where it falls into their hands. Can never tell with them though. Drifters... Kaki?_



> "Not only that but I have word the Queen mother and her harem will be participate" adds Johnny


_A place to find a strong woman?_


> "In addition someone has been buying up weapon manufacturers and armorer's for years now, it has only now come to light that almost all of these companies are owned by the same conglomerate. I've done what I can but we can barely hold on to our 35% market share." Adds the smooth haired suited man


_The deal Percival made with the fake ten years ago possibly?_



> "I hate to rain on anyone's parade, but have we found a way to deal with Cronos? This is all for naught otherwise." The cybernetic man asks
> 
> "Leave it to me, I'll handle it." Alexander says with finality


_Time?_




> "What of your ventures Caliban?" Ceasar asks
> The richly dressed man with purple hair responds "Oh I have been quite successful in my dealing. I have blood bonded oaths from 70% of noble families and nearly all major bankers and financiers that they will not back the empire in the coming war. I have cut them off at the knees."


The empire  has  the emperor as backing why wouldn't they simply take what they need without money anyway? Then again I never really understood the intense desire for it. Should come in handy though... It's really hard not to think and then listen at the same time with something like this.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Mikata sends out a child-version clone towards Riley and Jack in an attempt to grab their attention


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata sends out a child-version clone towards Riley and Jack in an attempt to grab their attention



Riley looks sideways at Mika. She was holding hands with a large black and white wolf creature and another man. Including Johnny there were nine all together



"Oh hey I thought that was you. Mika chan was it?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

The clone nods, then turns to point at the main body, which waves sheepishly at them


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Sparky whines, then searches for his doggy door.

There was business to take care of.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Read Riley turns her head 40 degrees past what a human neck should be capable of 
"Oh how interesting." Her backpack begins whirring slightly


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky whines, then searches for his doggy door.
> 
> There was business to take care of.



Viper notices and turns to celus "Walk sparky. Make sure you clean his paws and wipe him down afterwards."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Mikata stares at the spectacle, clearly confused. The only times she'd seen people with necks like that, they were already dead.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Alice  raises an eye-brow, shocked at the physically impossible  position the girl, who was now staring at the group, neck was taking.

_You think you've seen it all._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata stares at the spectacle, clearly confused. The only times she'd seen people with necks like that, they were already dead.



Like a child dragging their parent through an amusement park only the child found amusing nriley dragged her two compatriots  to mika's main body "Something you need Mika-chaaaaan?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper notices and turns to celus "Walk sparky. Make sure you clean his paws and wipe him down afterwards."



"At once, my Lord." Celus said with a bow. "Come, good Sparky. Let us go forth." Celus picked up Sparky and left the room.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Like a child dragging their parent through an amusement park only the child found amusing nriley dragged her two compatriots  to mika's main body "Something you need Mila-chaaaaan?"



Mikata shakes her head, "Mmm, just wanted to.say hi, Riley. You look like youre doing well, Im glad!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata shakes her head, "Mmm, just wanted to.say hi, Riley. You look like youre doing well, Im glad!"



"Mhm quite well. So many splendid experiments." Her backpack whurrs a little louder. "Say, do you need that clone?" She asks innocently


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Mhm quite well. So many splendid experiments." Her backpack whurrs a little louder. "Say, do you need that clone?" She asks innocently


"Only if you promise we can hang,out later!" Is Mikatas excited response


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Only if you promise we can hang,out later!" Is Mikatas excited response



"Sure" 

Riley's backpack explodes into motion as mechanical arms pull the slime girl into a series of grinders and saw blades. Riley blinks and data is projected out her right eye into space in front of her face. "Hmm. Interesting, very interesting." She blinks again and it disappears. "Well I'll bee seeing you mika-chaaaaan!"

With that they rejoin Johnny and make their exit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Read Riley turns her head 40 degrees past what a human neck should be capable of
> "Oh how interesting." Her backpack begins whirring slightly



_Everyone seems to be disturbed by that for some reason._


Zhen Chan said:


> "Sure"
> 
> Riley's backpack explodes into motion as mechanical arms pull the slime girl into a series of grinders and saw blades. Riley blinks and data is projected out her right eye into space in front of her face. "Hmm. Interesting, very interesting." She blinks again and it disappears. "Well I'll bee seeing you mika-chaaaaan!"
> 
> With that they rejoin Johnny and make their exit



_That on the other hand_


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Sure"
> 
> Riley's backpack explodes into motion as mechanical arms pull the slime girl into a series of grinders and saw blades. Riley blinks and data is projected out her right eye into space in front of her face. "Hmm. Interesting, very interesting." She blinks again and it disappears. "Well I'll bee seeing you mika-chaaaaan!"
> 
> With that they rejoin Johnny and make their exit


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Sure"
> 
> Riley's backpack explodes into motion as mechanical arms pull the slime girl into a series of grinders and saw blades. Riley blinks and data is projected out her right eye into space in front of her face. "Hmm. Interesting, very interesting." She blinks again and it disappears. "Well I'll bee seeing you mika-chaaaaan!"
> 
> With that they rejoin Johnny and make their exit


Mikata waves goodbye at the group, grateful for the good fortune of finding a familiar face


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Sure"
> 
> Riley's backpack explodes into motion as mechanical arms pull the slime girl into a series of grinders and saw blades. Riley blinks and data is projected out her right eye into space in front of her face. "Hmm. Interesting, very interesting." She blinks again and it disappears. "Well I'll bee seeing you mika-chaaaaan!"
> 
> With that they rejoin Johnny and make their exit



Kiel yells in his mind "YOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

When everyone leaves Viper speaks "Lord Genus, Father-"
"You were correct the first time."
"Lord Genus, it is becoming harder to control. The malevolence is overriding my orders, I can barely contain it anymore."
"Excellent, come war time it should be ready then."
"But what if it kill me?"
"Well then it most certainly is war ready in that case." Genus chuckles. Irue joins him.
"That won't be the case dear." The woman speaks up "We have faith in you, that is why your father- I mean Lord Genus isn't concerned."
"Indeed, you are strong Viper. I could see it from the moment I pulled you from your mothers womb with my own hands and held you aloft. 'This boy will do me no shame' I said. Prove me right."
"Yes, Lord Genus."

Viper leaves and the rest of you follow


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Mikata bows slightly, before following him out


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Viper leads you through the hallways to some sort of mini cafeteria, except it was richly furnished. An oasis in the desert.
As he plops I to a comfy looking chair a waiter takes his order and scurries away.

"So. What do you think?" He asks the group


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper leads you through the hallways to some sort of mini cafeteria, except it was richly furnished. An oasis in the desert.
> As he plops I to a comfy looking chair a waiter takes his order and scurries away.
> 
> "So. What do you think?" He asks the group



"*I fear for my sanity. That aside, may I ask what exactly you plan to do when the Emperor inevitably returns?*"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Celus returned, Sparky perched on his shoulder after having done his business.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 23, 2014)

"I think that unless you have a way of killing or capturing the Emperor, this coup of your's is doomed to fail. Other than that, you have a fairly...interesting family. "


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper leads you through the hallways to some sort of mini cafeteria, except it was richly furnished. An oasis in the desert.
> As he plops I to a comfy looking chair a waiter takes his order and scurries away.
> 
> "So. What do you think?" He asks the group



"Its a nice place." She looks around taking in the view, "Do you know where my.Master went after I got rid of that monster?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*I fear for my sanity. That aside, may I ask what exactly you plan to do when the Emperor inevitably returns?*"





P-X 12 said:


> "I think that unless you have a way of killing or capturing the Emperor, this coup of your's is doomed to fail. Other than that, you have a fairly...interesting family. "


Have you heard of corruption



TehChron said:


> "Its a nice place." She looks around taking in the view, "Do you know where my.Master went after I got rid of that monster?"



Viper glares at Mika. "I am your master. If are referring to Jace then he is where ever he wants to be."

The waiter returns with a pot of tea and a robust sandwhich


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper leads you through the hallways to some sort of mini cafeteria, except it was richly furnished. An oasis in the desert.
> As he plops I to a comfy looking chair a waiter takes his order and scurries away.
> 
> "So. What do you think?" He asks the group



"Seems like troublesome and a suicide but at the same time is that what feel like worthy to try,i do think theres something up on all people on this sleeves that still not revealed that may lead to a sucess"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Mikata bows at the reprimand, "Sorry. Is there another way i can refer to him? Just Jace is disrespectful for everything hes done for me."

She pauses, trying to.think of a proper way of address, "Ah! Why was he called the Dragon of Bei Fong by the announcer?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata bows at the reprimand, "Sorry. Is there another way i can refer to him? Just Jace is disrespectful for everything hes done for me."
> 
> She pauses, trying to.think of a proper way of address, "Ah! Why was he called the Dragon of Bei Fong by the announcer?"



"Bei Phong is his home town, and dragon.. Well that should be obvious.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper leads you through the hallways to some sort of mini cafeteria, except it was richly furnished. An oasis in the desert.
> As he plops I to a comfy looking chair a waiter takes his order and scurries away.
> 
> "So. What do you think?" He asks the group



"I think that this is a wonderful chance. The reign of the Emperor has lead only to stagnation and ugliness! These atrocities must be wiped clean from the Hive, so that a truly beautiful world may rise in its place! That anyone, even the Emperor, would believe his wisdom to be higher that that of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection is blasphemy of the highest order!" Celus's eyes blaze with fervor and a touch of madness.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Have you heard of corruption



"*Not the slightest idea.*"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I think that this is a wonderful chance. The reign of the Emperor has lead only to stagnation and ugliness! These atrocities must be wiped clean from the Hive, so that a truly beautiful world may rise in its place! That anyone, even the Emperor, would believe his wisdom to be higher that that of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection is blasphemy of the highest order!" Celus's eyes blaze with fervor and a touch of madness.



"*Crap.*" Alice whispered and made note to avoid Celus whenever possible. Overzealous Religious types were number one on the bad guy list


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Not the slightest idea.*"



"Curruption is doubt, doubt in the emperor, doubt in his good works. The empire has been quite fanatical about stamping it out where ever it rears its head. One dad somebody wondered why, it was a good question. So through years of research we noticed that the emperor always seemed at his weakest whenever corruption levels rose, nor once or twice but every time. It is through this realization a plan formed. Nobody could ever wrest control of the empire from the emperor he is simply to powerful, his magnitude too great? But what if he wasn't? What if he could be brought down to the levels of mere mortals, forced to play on an even chessboard? Well in such a case seizing control of the empire seems much more manageable."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Curruption is doubt, doubt in the emperor, doubt in his good works. The empire has been quite fanatical about stamping it out where ever it rears its head. One dad somebody wondered why, it was a good question. So through years of research we noticed that the emperor always seemed at his weakest whenever corruption levels rose, nor once or twice but every time. It is through this realization a plan formed. Nobody could ever wrest control of the empire from the emperor he is simply to powerful, his magnitude too great? But what if he wasn't? What if he could be brought down to the levels of mere mortals, forced to play on an even chessboard? Well in such a case seizing control of the empire seems much more manageable."



"*A drifter I met spoke with disdain towards the Grand Inquisitor and a conspiracy regarding the Empire's true form. The creature we faced was their doing. Are these events related?*"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Curruption is doubt, doubt in the emperor, doubt in his good works. The empire has been quite fanatical about stamping it out where ever it rears its head. One dad somebody wondered why, it was a good question. So through years of research we noticed that the emperor always seemed at his weakest whenever corruption levels rose, nor once or twice but every time. It is through this realization a plan formed. Nobody could ever wrest control of the empire from the emperor he is simply to powerful, his magnitude too great? But what if he wasn't? What if he could be brought down to the levels of mere mortals, forced to play on an even chessboard? Well in such a case seizing control of the empire seems much more manageable."



"So that the new limb might grow clean and straight, the old must be allowed to rot away, bringing to the surface all infection and blight on the plant, so that it may be burned to the ground and provide its ashes to the new growth." Celus said, nodding, completely unaware that what he'd just said was pretty much incomprehensible nonsense.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Curruption is doubt, doubt in the emperor, doubt in his good works. The empire has been quite fanatical about stamping it out where ever it rears its head. One dad somebody wondered why, it was a good question. So through years of research we noticed that the emperor always seemed at his weakest whenever corruption levels rose, nor once or twice but every time. It is through this realization a plan formed. Nobody could ever wrest control of the empire from the emperor he is simply to powerful, his magnitude too great? But what if he wasn't? What if he could be brought down to the levels of mere mortals, forced to play on an even chessboard? Well in such a case seizing control of the empire seems much more manageable."




"Master do you think that more worship means more power to emperor,like a god that becomes more powerfull through worship the same would mean to the Emperor? And if corrupted enough he will be crippled and weak enough to be removed from power?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Bei Phong is his home town, and dragon.. Well that should be obvious.



Mikata nods. "That green guy he fought sounded like he had a grudge against him. How he was a student of someone. Do you know the story behind that?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Everytime kiel speaks, sparky barks.  the pitch of the barks perfectly tuned to Kiel's voice, making his words unhearable.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods. "That green guy he fought sounded like he had a grudge against him. How he was a student of someone. Do you know the story behind that?"



Viper eats his sandwich and drinks tea before answering. "I know Maldova was his brother and they had some sort of falling out."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

"*I have a question. Just what kind of New World Order are you hoping to create and what is so wrong with the current regime that it requires a revolution?*"


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Sparky scampers about the room, searching for his food bowl.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*I have a question. Just what kind of New World Order are you hoping to create and what is so wrong with the current regime that it requires a revolution?*"



"One where everything isn't determined by an ageless immortal dictator. One where change is allowed to happen."


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "One where everything isn't determined by an ageless immortal dictator. One where change is allowed to happen."



Sparky yips in agreement, and continues looking for his food bowl.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky yips in agreement, and continues looking for his food bowl.



A waiter brings out a steak and hands it to the corgi


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A waiter brings out a steak and hands it to the corgi



Sparky drags the steak to a corner and begins scarfing it down viciously, staring distrustfully at the newcomers, especially the p*d*p****.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "One where everything isn't determined by an ageless immortal dictator. One where change is allowed to happen."



"*That's nice but change isn't always a good thing and even if it was, the same can't be said for everybody. It's a matter of perspective, from mine, we're switching one tyrannical regime for the other where change if any is dictated by the ones in power.

Nevertheless, I believe the question was what You desired Sir. What exactly are your goals?*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ed decides to try playing with the corki, walking up to him and making a rubber-like crystal ball.


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed decides to try playing with the corki, walking up to him and making a rubber-like crystal ball.



Sparky sits still, looking at Ed's hand expectantly and sniffing the air, the invitation clear.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*That's nice but change isn't always a good thing and even if it was, the same can't be said for everybody. It's a matter of perspective, from mine, we're switching one tyrannical regime for the other where change if any is dictated by the ones in power.
> 
> Nevertheless, I believe the question was what You desired Sir. What exactly are your goals?*"



Viper refills his tea. "My goals specifically? Strike out on my own. Create something. Never really thought about." *sip*


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

"The world must be cleansed of ugliness!" Celus screeched suddenly. "Through the wisdom, power, and glory of the Five Gods, all will be remade anew! From within to without, all that is ugly and imperfect will be burned away, leaving a utopia of perfection and beauty!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ed tries petting the corki's head, and throws the ball through the hall they came from.


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed tries petting the corki's head, and throws the ball through the hall they came from.



Sparky shies away, still staring at Ed's hand, sniffing the air.

A greeting was necessary before play, after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

> "Curruption is doubt, doubt in the emperor, doubt in his good works. The empire has been quite fanatical about stamping it out where ever it rears its head. One dad somebody wondered why, it was a good question. So through years of research we noticed that the emperor always seemed at his weakest whenever corruption levels rose, nor once or twice but every time. It is through this realization a plan formed. Nobody could ever wrest control of the empire from the emperor he is simply to powerful, his magnitude too great? But what if he wasn't? What if he could be brought down to the levels of mere mortals, forced to play on an even chessboard? Well in such a case seizing control of the empire seems much more manageable."


Ashley talks to himself again
"I was wondering about that. In that case I have complete doubt now. Despite all the power the man has he hardly does all that much. He's just a piece on the board as he is, but... I have a feeling it isn't that simple."
Ashley then bows and addresses Viper
"Lord Viper does anyone know why he actually leaves every 50 years?"


Ichypa said:


> "The world must be cleansed of ugliness!" Celus screeched suddenly. "Through the wisdom, power, and glory of the Five Gods, all will be remade anew! From within to without, all that is ugly and imperfect will be burned away, leaving a utopia of perfection and beauty!"



"Don't think a wasteland counts as a utopia Celus."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "The world must be cleansed of ugliness!" Celus screeched suddenly. "Through the wisdom, power, and glory of the Five Gods, all will be remade anew! From within to without, all that is ugly and imperfect will be burned away, leaving a utopia of perfection and beauty!"



Well _that _was new. 

"*Uh hello mister..?  My name's Alystor Graveheart and I don't believe I've heard of those Gods before, care to briefly explain?*" Alice says extending his arm as a gesture of good will emphasizing the word brief


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 23, 2014)

_Hm, I guess I should at least tell him who I am._

"Hello there, Sparky wasn't it? My name's Edward Rockbell, but you can call me Ed."

Ed allows the corki to sniff his hand.



Sabl?s said:


> Well _that _was new.
> 
> "*Uh hello mister..?  My name's Alystor and I don't believe I've heard of those Gods before, care to briefly explain?*" Alice says extending his arm as a gesture of good will



_That poor naive child..._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley talks to himself again
> "I was wondering about that. In that case I have complete doubt now. Despite all the power the man has he hardly does all that much. He's just a piece on the board as he is, but... I have a feeling it isn't that simple."
> Ashley then bows and addresses Viper
> "Lord Viper does anyone know why he actually leaves every 50 years?"



"If anyone did I would expect it to be Chronos. He is the one being the emperor confides in. He is staunchly loyal and mute, so getting anything from him seems doubtful at best."


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Hm, I guess I should at least tell him who I am._
> 
> "Hello there, Sparky wasn't it? My name's Edward Rockbell, but you can call me Ed."
> 
> Ed allows the corki to sniff his hand.



Sparky barks in acknowledgement, before Ed suddenly sees the ball he threw earlier right back in front of him, Sparky looking eager.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley talks to himself again
> "I was wondering about that. In that case I have complete doubt now. Despite all the power the man has he hardly does all that much. He's just a piece on the board as he is, but... I have a feeling it isn't that simple."
> Ashley then bows and addresses Viper
> "Lord Viper does anyone know why he actually leaves every 50 years?"
> ...





Sabl?s said:


> Well _that _was new.
> 
> "*Uh hello mister..?  My name's Alystor and I don't believe I've heard of those Gods before, care to briefly explain?*" Alice says extending his arm as a gesture of good will



Celus briefly appears ready to eat Ashley's soul before he is distracted by Alystor's question.
"Why, Certainly, young one." he said cheerily. "The Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. Unlike those lesser gods who forged all of creation, the Five Gods came later, and same the infinite flaws inherent with existence. They made it Their duty to repair the damages left by Their peers' shoddy work, and make the world the paradise it was meant to be. All will be perfect, all will be pure, all with be shaped and crafted by loving and dedicated hands once Their work is complete. As their priest, it is my duty to spread their word, increasing the number of Their servant and assistants. That is why I find it possible to serve Lord Viper, for he is a beautiful person, and Master Sparky, for a finer hound there has never been."


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Master Sparky, for a finer hound there has never been."



Sparky farts the fart of humility.

Everyone present suddenly feels very humble.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus briefly appears ready to eat Ashley's soul before he is distracted by Alystor's question.
> "Why, Certainly, young one." he said cheerily. "The Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. Unlike those lesser gods who forged all of creation, the Five Gods came later, and same the infinite flaws inherent with existence. They made it Their duty to repair the damages left by Their peers' shoddy work, and make the world the paradise it was meant to be. All will be perfect, all will be pure, all with be shaped and crafted by loving and dedicated hands once Their work is complete. As their priest, it is my duty to spread their word, increasing the number of Their servant and assistants. That is why I find it possible to serve Lord Viper, for he is a beautiful person, and Master Sparky, for a finer hound there has never been."



_I thought as much, different Gods same crap_

"*So what defines 'ugly' people?*" Alice presses on


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

"Master viper may i ask you a question? One time i went to a place it was a tower where them told me only the emperor himself was able to go to the 100th floor to make a private encounter with someone there,do you know anything about it or who was this guy?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Master viper may i ask you a question? One time i went to a place it was a tower where them told me only the emperor himself was able to go to the 100th floor to make a private encounter with someone there,do you know anything about it or who was this guy?"



"Sounds like it is an urban legend. Bounds to be thousands of them floating around" *sip*

"Anyway I'm going to take a nap now, Terragon, do... Something. Put my new servants to some use."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

Kiel looks to Terragon and ask him "What can we do to be usefull?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to Terragon and ask him "What can we do to be usefull?"



Sparky continues matching the pitch of his barks to Kiel's voice, drowning out his words.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Anyway I'm going to take a nap now, Terragon, do... Something. Put my new servants to some use."



"Terragon, do the Black Scorpions know that 10 years ago Sei and Percival made a deal?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _I thought as much, different Gods same crap_
> 
> "*So what defines 'ugly' people?*" Alice presses on



"Deformity of form, or a quality of personal character that produces excessive negativity in the world." Celus said. "Of course, outward appearance is less important, though it is a good indicator. As the great prophet Roald Dahl said, 'People who are ugly on the inside will eventually grow ugly on the outside, while people who are beautiful on the inside are never truly ugly.' There are exception to this rule, of course; the poor cursed individuals who are beautiful within but horrid without, we try to rescue and cleanse in one of our great temple. Those who remain beautiful on the outside while being repulsive on the outside..." Celus's eyes narrow, and his grip on his greataxe tightens. "Demons. Aberrations. They must be hunted down to the last if Their vision is to come true."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Terragon, do the Black Scorpions know that 10 years ago Sei and Percival made a deal?"



" I don't know, maybe. Im not exactly central intelligence officer. What kind of deal was it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> " I don't know, maybe. Im not exactly central intelligence officer. What kind of deal was it?"



"Sei made a deal to help destroy the black scorpion in exchange for "a Blood oath of repayment to be cashed in at a later date" on the condition it couldn't be allowed to use to harm the throne or Royal family.
He told Percival that a Prince was in bed with the Black Scorpions. For some reason he gave Percival a small crystal about the size of a marble as proof. Said he got it off a young girl in an alley that didn't know what she had until he "plucked it out of her", which is questionable. I hardly know what it means myself, but they both wanted it secret for some reason. Not that I have any way to provide proof." 
Ashley sighs
"The reason I bring this up is... for this to be part of a possible assignment. Anything to make things possibly easier on Lord Viper later on."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sei made a deal to help destroy the black scorpion in exchange for "a Blood oath of repayment to be cashed in at a later date" on the condition it couldn't be allowed to use to harm the throne or Royal family.
> He told Percival that a Prince was in bed with the Black Scorpions. For some reason he gave Percival a small crystal about the size of a marble as proof. Said he got it off a young girl in an alley that didn't know what she had until he "plucked it out of her", which is questionable. I hardly know what it means myself, but they both wanted it secret for some reason. Not that I have any way to provide proof."
> Ashley sighs
> "The reason I bring this up is... for this to be part of a possible assignment. Anything to make things possibly easier on Lord Viper later on."



"You realize that is a rather large claim to make without proof right? How would you, a nobody, even know something like that anyway?" Terragon skepticism is clear as day on his face


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper eats his sandwich and drinks tea before answering. "I know Maldova was his brother and they had some sort of falling out."



Mikata nods in an attempt to appear understanding

"Is there something I can do to get even stronger, Master?"

A light gurgling fills the air, an apparent sign of hunger on the slime girls part.


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods in an attempt to appear understanding
> 
> "Is there something I can do to get even stronger, Master?"
> 
> A light gurgling fills the air, an apparent sign of hunger on the slime girls part.



Sparky nudges the slime girl slightly, and yips.

A servant brings out a large bowl of jello, almost as big as Mika herself.

Sparky looks between the bowl and Mika a few times before nudging Mika's hand towards the bowl.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods in an attempt to appear understanding
> 
> "Is there something I can do to get even stronger, Master?"
> 
> A light gurgling fills the air, an apparent sign of hunger on the slime girls part.



"You should savor the peace. Meditate. Read. Learn to cook. In a week you will see more bloodshed that you ever thought imaginable."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

Kiel try talking again with Terragon "Do you know a way to become stronger? I mean in terms of using shinsoo and other kind of powers? After Jorm's showed up i thought would be nice if could get stronger when something like that come again and i will need to know how to use powers with shinsoo properly also magical atacks,if it helps to protect master when necesary i have to do it i have to be usefull somehow,even more if "*me*" atack us or me "


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel try talking again with Terragon "Do you know a way to become stronger? I mean in terms of using shinsoo and other kind of powers? After Jorm's showed up i thought would be nice if could get stronger when something like that come again and i will need to know how to use powers with shinsoo properly,if it helps to protect master when necesary i have to do it"



*[Barking Intensifies]*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You realize that is a rather large claim to make without proof right? How would you, a nobody, even know something like that anyway?" Terragon skepticism is clear as day on his face



Mikata withdraws two tokens that she had found scattered on the ground in the aftermath of Robert's death

"Mister Percival gave the Old Hag this. Do these help?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You should savor the peace. Meditate. Read. Learn to cook. In a week you will see more bloodshed that you ever thought imaginable."



"Oooh. Where can I learn to cook? And is there a library here, too?"

Mikata's eyes wander, reminiscing of the last time someone of high rank had allowed her to be near their private book collection.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Deformity of form, or a quality of personal character that produces excessive negativity in the world." Celus said. "Of course, outward appearance is less important, though it is a good indicator. As the great prophet Roald Dahl said, 'People who are ugly on the inside will eventually grow ugly on the outside, while people who are beautiful on the inside are never truly ugly.' There are exception to this rule, of course; the poor cursed individuals who are beautiful within but horrid without, we try to rescue and cleanse in one of our great temple. Those who remain beautiful on the outside while being repulsive on the outside..." Celus's eyes narrow, and his grip on his greataxe tightens. "Demons. Aberrations. They must be hunted down to the last if Their vision is to come true."




"*Hehe - No demons or deformities here so good luck on that end, See ya.*" Alice distances himself away from the priest, his initial expectations of Celus being right on the money

He then spies a second helping of Jello the waiter brought with him and digs in.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata withdraws two tokens that she had found scattered on the ground in the aftermath of Robert's death
> 
> "Mister Percival gave the Old Hag this. Do these help?"


"Hmm... maybe. It is something."



TehChron said:


> "Oooh. Where can I learn to cook? And is there a library here, too?"
> 
> Mikata's eyes wander, reminiscing of the last time someone of high rank had allowed her to be near their private book collection.



"There are 12 kitchens and 6 libraries."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Hehe - No demons or deformities here so good luck on that end, See ya.*" Alice distances himself away from the priest, his initial expectations of Celus being right on the money
> 
> He then spies a second helping of Jello the waiter brought with him and digs in.



Additional jello sneaks up on Alice from behind, before flinging him backwards towards Celus

A tentacle casually lifts up his iffeminate bangs and points at his clearly demonic right eye.


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> He then spies a second helping of Jello the waiter brought with him and digs in.



The illusory jello disappears.

Sparky needed to know who he could trust, and Alystor was now off the list.

The small box that created the explosion bursts into flame before vanishing.

Sparky barks at Alystor defensively.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm... maybe. It is something."



"I'm always happy to help!" The slime girl bounces up and down energetically.


> "There are 12 kitchens and 6 libraries."



Mikata bows, "Thank you, Master! Which is the kitchen with the best chef and the library with the best books?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 23, 2014)

Kiel touch terragon to take his attetion and using his nanites he create what he said "Do you know a way to become stronger? I mean in terms of using shinsoo and other kind of powers? After Jorm's showed up i thought would be nice if could get stronger when something like that come again and i will need to know how to use powers with shinsoo properly,if it helps to protect master when necesary i have to do it" in middle air for him to read


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata bows, "Thank you, Master! Which is the kitchen with the best chef and the library with the best books?"



"'Best library'? This isn't a race, there is no first place for libraries. The best chef however in my opinion is Poouf Auger, he works in Kitchen 7 on level 22"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "'Best library'? This isn't a race, there is no first place for libraries. The best chef however in my opinion is Poouf Auger, he works in Kitchen 7 on level 22"



Mikata pulls out a notepad from somewhere, jotting down the information

"Ok, I don't know too much about those kinds of things... Oh! Which library do you like best, Master?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel touch terragon to take his attetion and using his nanites he create what he said "Do you know a way to become stronger? I mean in terms of using shinsoo and other kind of powers? After Jorm's showed up i thought would be nice if could get stronger when something like that come again and i will need to know how to use powers with shinsoo properly,if it helps to protect master when necesary i have to do it" in middle air for him to read



Sparky barks, and concentrated soundwaves blast the letters to form something else entirely.

An image.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Additional jello sneaks up on Alice from behind, before flinging him backwards towards Celus
> 
> A tentacle casually lifts up his iffeminate bangs and points at his clearly demonic right eye.



Celus simply stares.

On one hand, this horrid deformity was clearly of demonic origin.

On the other, They taught that just because lesser gods label a creature a "demon", didn't actually make them one until proven otherwise.

On the third hand though, this demon had caused a deformity, meaning i was a being that spread ugliness.

The silence stretches out as Celus just stares at Alystor, mulling over his decision. 

At last the priest turned to Viper and asked, "How valuable is this person to you, Lord Viper?", pointing at Alystor


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel touch terragon to take his attetion and using his nanites he create what he said "Do you know a way to become stronger? I mean in terms of using shinsoo and other kind of powers? After Jorm's showed up i thought would be nice if could get stronger when something like that come again and i will need to know how to use powers with shinsoo properly,if it helps to protect master when necesary i have to do it" in middle air for him to read



"Don't touch me. Also you lot act like a bunch of mewling kittens 'help me help me' know what my first training was? My father threw me off a cliff and told me to climb back up. I was 3. You really want to get stronger? Stop depending on other people."


TehChron said:


> Mikata pulls out a notepad from somewhere, jotting down the information
> 
> "Ok, I don't know too much about those kinds of things... Oh! Which library do you like best, Master?"



"The library on floor one is by a pastry storeroom. Quite convenient."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus simply stares.
> 
> On one hand, this horrid deformity was clearly of demonic origin.
> 
> ...


"Eh. Remains to be seen. I don't like his tone however, so feel free to punish him if you want."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Don't touch me. Also you lot act like a bunch of mewling kittens 'help me help me' know what my first training was? My father threw me off a cliff and told me to climb back up. I was 3. You really want to get stronger? Stop depending on other people."



"Huh. Sounds kinda like the academy I was in." Ed turns his attention to Sparky. "Say, you know the directions to that library near the pastries?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Huh. Sounds kinda like the academy I was in." Ed turns his attention to Sparky. "Say, you know the directions to that library near the pastries?"



Sparky yips and leads Ed to the library.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You realize that is a rather large claim to make without proof right? How would you, a nobody, even know something like that anyway?" Terragon skepticism is clear as day on his face


"If you want the answer, here it is. Feel free to punish me afterwards however you wish."
Ashley replys back in plural.
"
Nobodies, well aside from Alys and I we were not present for what they did. There are memories given to me by the deceased Wrasse before his death. Remember that mind link stuff he was doing? I wasn't actually present for the event it was simply given to me. He got frustrated at my constant questions and forced them on me before the training."
He points to the group
"They have apparently been present during many important events. Unknowingly to everyone because they are nobodies.
Yet here they are. Somehow making it all the way to the third trail when they didn't even know what Rubear is(myself included in that area). Somehow mostly surviving that beast that attacked us unleashed by a drifter, named Kaki who was doing things for the empire, who has a little brother named Munji."
Ashley looks at the group
"I don't think they are nobodies anymore as far as possible information goes anymore."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Don't touch me. Also you lot act like a bunch of mewling kittens 'help me help me' know what my first training was? My father threw me off a cliff and told me to climb back up. I was 3. You really want to get stronger? Stop depending on other people."
> 
> 
> "The library on floor one is by a pastry storeroom. Quite convenient."



Mikata bows. "Then I'll be off, Master." 



manidk said:


> Sparky yips and leads Ed to the library.



She follows the two.


----------



## manidk (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata bows. "Then I'll be off, Master."
> 
> 
> 
> She follows the two.



Sparky brings them to the library, panting happily.

He liked these two.

While they wandered through the aisles and aisles of books, Sparky took his spot on a large recliner in the center.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 23, 2014)

Mikata had found herself with an odd taste for history, once she had had Palpatines memories and knowledge forcibly implanted into her

So she looked for the oldest books in the room, intent on sating her curiosity with them, regardless of what the contents turned out to be.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Eh. Remains to be seen. I don't like his tone however, so feel free to punish him if you want."



Celus cracked his neck in a menacing fashion.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata had found herself with an odd taste for history, once she had had Palpatines memories and knowledge forcibly implanted into her
> 
> So she looked for the oldest books in the room, intent on sating her curiosity with them, regardless of what the contents turned out to be.



There was a line painted on the ground roughly a foot from all the books. In the ceiling there was a rail system of some kind


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 24, 2014)

"Thanks, Sparky. I'll be sure to try and get you a pastry for your troubles."

_Now that that's over..._

Ed looked around for any books detailing his clan.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus simply stares.
> 
> On one hand, this horrid deformity was clearly of demonic origin.
> 
> ...





Ichypa said:


> Celus cracked his neck in a menacing fashion.




"*Heh*." Alice says vocally as his expression contorts into one the group know all to well




"*No*"

"*I don't think we'll be doing this*"

"*Not this time*"

"*See, I'm used to this sort of thing*"

"*Holy water, lancEs, spEArs, AXES, Swords, NaILS, mAce, PePPer sPray, you name it*"

"*Funny thing is*"

"*They don't work*"

"*They never work*"

"*In fact, I'm starting to think none of it was real and I made it up like some masochist with a lot of spare time*"

"*Actually, chances are you don't even exist and I'm stuck in a hole somewhere dreaming all this up*"

"*So if you don't mind, I'll be doing imaginary servant stuff*"

"*Bye Bye*"

Alice exits humming a tune looking for whatever may come


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> There was a line painted on the ground roughly a foot from all the books. In the ceiling there was a rail system of some kind



Mikata wandered onto the yellow line, searching for what it and the rail system indicated


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 24, 2014)

Kiel starts wandering the place,he search for a where he  would not disturb anyone and not be disturbed and then start training.

He would do everything to get stronger, while emiting shinso he start analysing how the shinsoo worked and  how it affect Kiel's body and things nearby him, in a meditative state Kiel start understanding the concept of magical abilities in the Hive,he was not one of them until now but he started to adapt and evolve into something more,his appareance start to change with this new concept in his body and mind.


Kiel faced himself in the inside to overcome his incapacity to be able to do something about the enemies he was fightning now,facing the lost of his weapons and his own body and eventually himself,he was no more only flesh power,since the training he was now able to understand and use his shinsoo not only this he also was able to understand what he needed to adapt or replicate others abilities even if them were magical,*even if it had a cost for him to learn or adapt against it.*

"*When he lost his weapons he became useless*"

"*When he desesperate tryed to face reality he was the weakest already*"

"*Theres was nothing to lose,nothing to fear about it,he would adapt and evolve against everything and anything that crossed his path*"

*The price for evolving and adapting was to kill Mika and all his comrades in his mind without stop,even if it would bring to Kiel pure insanity and even in a time or other he would try backstabing someone i,something that his old self would never do,only to become strong,he would do anything if it would help him to become stronge.*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Even his mind was no refuge. 

Kiels imagination was incapable of formulating a strategy to defeat Mikata.

The results of his attempts were..._depressing_


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Heh*." Alice says vocally as his expression contorts into one the group know all to well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celus contentedly followed him around, chopping him to bits while continuely Alice ignored him and regenerated.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus contentedly followed him around, chopping him to bits while continuely Alice ignored him and regenerated.



"*Uh, don't mean to interrupt the dream torture but you're a servant here. What exactly is there to do?*" Alice said as Celus continued chopping in futility though he doubted the dog-walker actually cared.


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Sparky was looking through his favorite book.

"Clifford the Big Red Dog."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Uh, don't mean to interrupt the dream torture but you're a servant here. What exactly is there to do?*" Alice said as Celus continued chopping in futility though he doubted the dog-walker actually cared.



"Well, it is my duty to care for Master Sparky, so I do not often enjoy time to myself. When I do, I like to wander aimlessly through the main house. The combination of fasting, mental and physical challenge, and testing of my faith that comes from being lost in there for weeks brings me closer to my Gods." Celus said, hacking away.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Well, it is my duty to care for Master Sparky, so I do not often enjoy time to myself. When I do, I like to wander aimlessly through the main house. The combination of fasting, mental and physical challenge, and testing of my faith that comes from being lost in there for weeks brings me closer to my Gods." Celus said, hacking away.



"*Eh, Sounds like a secluded lifestyle, not much of a fan. No friends? How did you wind up finding your faith?*" Alice wondered curiously


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If you want the answer, here it is. Feel free to punish me afterwards however you wish."
> Ashley replys back in plural.
> "
> Nobodies, well aside from Alys and I we were not present for what they did. There are memories given to me by the deceased Wrasse before his death. Remember that mind link stuff he was doing? I wasn't actually present for the event it was simply given to me. He got frustrated at my constant questions and forced them on me before the training."
> ...



"... Yeah ok."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata wandered onto the yellow line, searching for what it and the rail system indicated



The rail system was thick and weaved its way throughout the huge library. There wasn't enough lines of sight to see what it was connected to. The yellow line completed a circuit of some kind. Mika could feel it thrumming with energy


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Eh, Sounds like a secluded lifestyle, not much of a fan. No friends? How did you wind up finding your faith?*" Alice wondered curiously



"My friends are my brothers and sisters in faith." Celus said, chopping away. "I first learned of Them when a priest of the Five Gods came to the circus where I lived. I fully came into my faith...later." A flicker of pin crossed Celus's face. Setting down his axe, he asked Alice, "Since you are both curious and bored, perhaps you would like to here more about the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "My friends are my brothers and sisters in faith." Celus said, chopping away. "I first learned of Them when a priest of the Five Gods came to the circus where I lived. I fully came into my faith...later." A flicker of pin crossed Celus's face. Setting down his axe, he asked Alice, "Since you are both curious and bored, perhaps you would like to here more about the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection?"



Alice decides not to press the origins of Celus' faith for the moment. 

_ It couldn't hurt to hear him out I guess. Either that or we go back to stabbing_

"*Yup, I really want to hear more. From what I've heard so far, they're certainly a lot more interesting than the... others.*" Alice stresses the others darkly.

Two chairs and a set of filled tea cups somehow appear between the two


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice decides not to press the origins of Celus' faith for the moment.
> 
> _ It couldn't hurt to hear him out I guess. Either that or we go back to stabbing_
> 
> ...



"Excellent!" Celus said, sitting down and sipping the tea. "Now, where to begin. Ah, yes. As I believe I have already said, Their goal is to repair the works of the lesser gods, making them as they should have been. As such, they oppose ugliness. From some of your comments, however, I believe I was not clear on some points: they are not against ugly _people,_ they are against ugliness itself. For example," Celus said, raising a finger, "say that a man maims one of his fellows. Cuts off a hand, blinds an eye, rips out his tongue. Ugliness is inherent in the entirety of this act. The perpetrator is ugly is spirit, for he had the cruelty to inflict such sorrow on his fellow. The act is ugly, for it creates ugliness on the victim. The result is ugly, for it has robbed the victim of something important, whether it be his hand, his sight, or his taste. And the victim is ugly, for he has been maimed. The act of maiming was an evil, cruel act, as well as ugly, and so we see that ugliness is the vessel for evil. The ugly man inflicts evil on others, creating ugliness, and the victim has evil inflicted upon him, becoming ugly."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Excellent!" Celus said, sitting down and sipping the tea. "Now, where to begin. Ah, yes. As I believe I have already said, Their goal is to repair the works of the lesser gods, making them as they should have been. As such, they oppose ugliness. From some of your comments, however, I believe I was not clear on some points: they are not against ugly _people,_ they are against ugliness itself. For example," Celus said, raising a finger, "say that a man maims one of his fellows. Cuts off a hand, blinds an eye, rips out his tongue. Ugliness is inherent in the entirety of this act. The perpetrator is ugly is spirit, for he had the cruelty to inflict such sorrow on his fellow. The act is ugly, for it creates ugliness on the victim. The result is ugly, for it has robbed the victim of something important, whether it be his hand, his sight, or his taste. And the victim is ugly, for he has been maimed. The act of maiming was an evil, cruel act, as well as ugly, and so we see that ugliness is the vessel for evil. The ugly man inflicts evil on others, creating ugliness, and the victim has evil inflicted upon him, becoming ugly."



Alystor tried his best to follow along with Celus' preaching

"*Wouldn't this mean everyone in some way or another is ugly? There isn't a single person out there who has never committed  some form of evil and wrong on others, no matter how small*" He asked


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Even his mind was no refuge.
> 
> Kiels imagination was incapable of formulating a strategy to defeat Mikata.
> 
> The results of his attempts were..._depressing_



So was what he thought at first,but he was not aiming for Mika to grow stronger,he was aiming for  just the feeling of seeing everything crushed to ashes in a insane way,seeing how would be too see the thing that jelly jiggler and Kiel wanted destroyed in some way.

The results were not in vain Kiel already lost his mind so theres was no meaning in formulating strategys for a battle at that time,when the battle comes you fight, was what he thought,his body strenghtned with the thought he couldn't beat things like Jorm or Mika,he just have to evolve,evolve,adapt,adapt the frustation in his weakness was the the reason that he could now use and adapt magical atacks,and even evolve depending of the situation.


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Sparky finished his book and hunted down Celus.

Natured called, again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "... Yeah ok."


"Oh fine I'll just go."
Ashley extends his sphere and follows the familiar paths of Ed and Mikata to the library. He makes sure to note and make a map of which direction he went each time he makes a turn with where Viper and Terragon is the start.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor tried his best to follow along with Celus' preaching
> 
> "*Wouldn't this mean everyone in some way or another is ugly? There isn't a single person out there who has never committed  some form of evil and wrong on others, no matter how small*" He asked





manidk said:


> Sparky finished his book and hunted down Celus.
> 
> Natured called, again.



"Ah, greetings Master Sparky." Celus said fondly. "Does you need to go potty? C'mon. Lets go. Walk with me, will you Alystor?" As Celus and the demon child walked outside so Sparky could do his business, Celus continued.
"Indeed, all people are ugly in some fashion. After all, are they not all part of this inherently flawed creation? However, through Their grace and guidance, the worst of their flaws can be smoothed away, or at least channeled against those who would create greater ugliness. Though through my piety, much of my ugliness, inside and out, has been purged," Celus tossed an immaculate lock of hair over his shoulder, "I am still of the latter group in the end." He looked down at Alice, and he could see the flame of violent fervor and madness burning in the priest's eyes.


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Sparky sniffs at alys as they walk.

He decides he doesn't like him, either, but places him above Kiel.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah, greetings Master Sparky." Celus said fondly. "Does you need to go potty? C'mon. Lets go. Walk with me, will you Alystor?" As Celus and the demon child walked outside so Sparky could do his business, Celus continued.
> "Indeed, all people are ugly in some fashion. After all, are they not all part of this inherently flawed creation? However, through Their grace and guidance, the worst of their flaws can be smoothed away, or at least channeled against those who would create greater ugliness. Though through my piety, much of my ugliness, inside and out, has been purged," Celus tossed an immaculate lock of hair over his shoulder, "I am still of the latter group in the end." He looked down at Alice, and he could see the flame of violent fervor and madness burning in the priest's eyes.



Alice had the strangest feeling he had just heard something very very wrong "*I guess that makes sense but how are you gonna purge people of ugliness? The Gods give you some weapon or something?*"



manidk said:


> Sparky sniffs at alys as they walk.
> 
> He decides he doesn't like him, either, but places him above Kiel.



"*I also get the feeling Sparky doesn't like me, not that most things do anyway.*" He sighs


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice had the strangest feeling he had just heard something very very wrong "*I guess that makes sense but how are you gonna purge people of ugliness? The Gods give you some weapon or something?*"



Celus laughed, while Sparky took care of business. "A weapon? Nothing so mundane. My might is draw directly from Them; They lend me the strength to cleanse this world."  He picked up Sparky's dog crap with a paper bag, pulled out a lighter, and calmly set it on fire. Raising the burning bag of crap towards the heavens, he prayed, "Oh, Fausen, Lord of Battles, Master of Bloodshed, lend me your strength. Excelan, Bringer of Triumph, Declarer of the Finest Hour, let my aim be true." Spinning on one foot, he screamed, "HEY MAGNUS! THIS IS FROM LISA!" and whipped the flaming bag of super-smelly dog shit at a passing good-looking butler, smacking square into the man's face at around 200 mph. Celus continued walking, ignoring the screaming behind him. "That man was one of the true demons I mentioned, Alystor. Though he has the face of an angel, he has raped six different maids that I know of. I would strike him down, but he is under Lord Alexander's governance, so Lord Viper has ordered me to keep my acts of chastisement to this level. May They one day provide me the opportunity to purge his repulsive existence once and for all."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus laughed, while Sparky took care of business. "A weapon? Nothing so mundane. My might is draw directly from Them; They lend me the strength to cleanse this world."  He picked up Sparky's dog crap with a paper bag, pulled out a lighter, and calmly set it on fire. Raising the burning bag of crap towards the heavens, he prayed, "Oh, Fausen, Lord of Battles, Master of Bloodshed, lend me your strength. Excelan, Bringer of Triumph, Declarer of the Finest Hour, let my aim be true." Spinning on one foot, he screamed, "HEY MAGNUS! THIS IS FROM LISA!" and whipped the flaming bag of super-smelly dog shit at a passing good-looking butler, smacking square into the man's face at around 200 mph. Celus continued walking, ignoring the screaming behind him. "That man was one of the true demons I mentioned, Alystor. Though he has the face of an angel, he has raped six different maids that I know of. I would strike him down, but he is under Lord Alexander's governance, so Lord Viper has ordered me to keep my acts of chastisement to this level. May They one day provide me the opportunity to purge his repulsive existence once and for all."



 "*That was amazing, he'll smell like feces for weeks *" Celus' actions had driven Alice into a fit of laughter on the ground

"*Super strength and precision, pretty cool. I don't have any enhancements like that, I just see different stuff*." Alice points to his right eye


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Sparky barked in what can only be described as laughter before he farted the fart of happiness.

Alys and celus suddenly felt very happy.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*That was amazing, he'll smell like feces for weeks *" Celus' actions had driven Alice into a fit of laughter on the ground
> 
> "*Super strength and precision, pretty cool. I don't have any enhancements like that, I just see different stuff*." Alice points to his right eye



"Hehehe. Hmm, not quite that, but the power They lend me is close enough." Celus studied Alystr's eye. "Tell me, how did you come by such a thing? You seem too young to have truly taken it up willingly, was it forced upon you? Did the spirit trick you somehow?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hehehe. Hmm, not quite that, but the power They lend me is close enough." Celus studied Alystr's eye. "Tell me, how did you come by such a thing? You seem too young to have truly taken it up willingly, was it forced upon you? Did the spirit trick you somehow?"



"*It's a bit more complicated than that. See I used to be a part of a House like the boss but let's just say I felt more like an accessory than a person. A stranger from out of town showed up during a storm and I thought I'd help him out;  he gave me an escape in exchange for a favor and the next thing I knew, I had this. Had no idea of the consequences at the time.*" Alice refers to his eye "*Course I ran away from home afterwards, wasn't safe anymore*." Why Alice felt happy recalling this memory was a completely mystery to him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

Ashley bumps into Celus,Alyster, and Sparky while looking for where Ed went.
Ashley reverts.
"Oh hey, still talking to him Alys?"
Ashley bends down and offers his hand slowly to Sparky for him to smell and recognize
"Keeping an eye on both of them eh boy?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*It's a bit more complicated than that. See I used to be a part of a House like the boss but let's just say I felt more like an accessory than a person. A stranger from out of town showed up during a storm and I thought I'd help him out;  he gave me an escape in exchange for a favor and the next thing I knew, I had this. Had no idea of the consequences at the time.*" Alice refers to his eye "*Course I ran away from home afterwards, wasn't safe anymore*."



"Hmm." Celus said, pulling some of his luscious locks up to his chin and stroking them like a beard. "While he did place your life in jeopardy, he also allowed you to escape from a home that sounds full of ugliness; a very admirable deed. I cannot decide if this person is a true demon or not." Picking up Sparky and placing him on his shoulder, Celus said, "I hope to meet this patron of yours someday. Whether he turns out to be an ally or enemy, it is sure to be interesting." Walking back to the house, Celus kicked Magnus on his way by.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley bumps into Celus,Alyster, and Sparky while looking for where Ed went.
> Ashley reverts.
> "Oh hey, still talking to him Alys?"
> Ashley bends down and offers his hand slowly to Sparky for him to smell and recognize
> "Keeping an eye on both of them eh boy?"



Celus narrowed his eyes, glaring at Ashley. "I sense something unnatural about you as well." Celus's greataxe appears in his hands. "What manner of creature do you host? Declare your true nature!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus narrowed his eyes, glaring at Ashley. "I sense something unnatural about you as well." Celus's greataxe appears in his hands. "What manner of creature do you host? Declare your true nature!"


Celus notices that Ashley has a huge Bayonete in one of his hands that appeared after he reverted
" I'm a seal simply put. The exact opposite of Alystor. Being such a thing cuts my life short, which is why I need an heir to continue it. Or become strong enough to be able to kill it myself. I doubt I'd be able to do so in 3 years however which is my guess of how much longer I have."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Alice gently picks up Sparky and pulls him away from the warring Priest, for safety  measures.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Celus notices that Ashley has a huge Bayonete in one of his hands that appeared after he reverted
> " I'm a seal simply put. The exact opposite of Alystor. Being such a thing cuts my life short, which is why I need an heir to continue it. Or become strong enough to be able to kill it myself. I doubt I'd be able to do so in 3 years however which is my guess of how much longer I have."



Celus utterly ignores the bayonet, but Ashley's words cause him to relax.
"Then why," he asked, "haven't you had Lord viper slay the monster yet, or at least move it to a vessel where he make use of it without killing one of his servants? Since it is so urgent, I think it would be safe to assume that was the reason you swore yourself to Lord Viper in the first place?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus utterly ignores the bayonet, but Ashley's words cause him to relax.
> "Then why," he asked, "haven't you had Lord viper slay the monster yet, or at least move it to a vessel where he make use of it without killing one of his servants? Since it is so urgent, I think it would be safe to assume that was the reason you swore yourself to Lord Viper in the first place?"



"I'm afraid it would greatly harm him.
It has to be a direct descendant, it's been tried many times.
No other vessel can contain it, I am the last, if it was attempted it would simply burn their very soul and body alive and escape. 
It only slumbers right now and that is only thanks to the past generations that died else I would have much less time.
Something like that... "
Ashley seems hesitant to say why he swore himself to Lord Viper


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice gently picks up Sparky and pulls him away from the warring Priest, for safety  measures.



Sparky wiggles out of Alys's grip and returns to Celus, barking at Ashley.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky wiggles out of Alys's grip and returns to Celus, barking at Ashley.



"You seem excitable. Do you want to play?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You seem excitable. Do you want to play?"



Sparky farts the fart of eagerness.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky wiggles out of Alys's grip and returns to Celus, barking at Ashley.



"*This is seriously depressing. I give up *" Alice sighs depressed and then uses Mugen to open a portal

"*See you guys later.*"

Inside his dimension, Alice  summons John's blade to his side taking care not to touch it in fear of being burned again, something that still irked him.

_Damn thing took my arm, how the hell does it not regenerate? Wonder if it speaks_

"*Hello. Anybody still in there?*" He calls loudly


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky farts the fart of eagerness.


Ashley moves his hand in the air in response to disperse it while smiling.
"Ohhh nice one. Hmm what do I have to use... oh yea."
Ashley takes out one of the black crystals and turns it into a frisbee, then a rope, then a stick, then a rope again.
"I think we could play whatever you want with this. How does tug of war sound?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley moves his hand in the air in response to disperse it while smiling.
> "Ohhh nice one. Hmm what do I have to use... oh yea."
> Ashley takes out one of the black crystals and turns it into a frisbee, then a rope, then a stick, then a rope again.
> "I think we could play whatever you want with this. How does tug of war sound?"



Sparky shakes his head and barks.

The bark almost sounds like "Frisbee."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky shakes his head and barks.
> 
> The bark almost sounds like "Frisbee."



"Frisbee huh?"
Ashley changes it to a Frisbee then looks for a nice long place to throw it.
He starts charging shinso into his arm to increase the speed and uses zero point to make sure the throw is precise as possible.

"Get ready Sparky."
Ashley gets into a position while Sparky gets ready that indicates he's about to throw it and throws it as fast as he can while keeping it going like a frisbee should down the longest place he can while keeping it high.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ed sits down at the library table with a book in hand. He puts the book aside for now; it is time for crystal experimenting. 

Ed pulls out five different crystals; one purple one blue, one red, one yellow, and one black. "Funny, I still don't know what the hell those two do. Eh, I'll save that for later." Ed simply repeats what he did to get the black crystal; mix the three other crystals in powdered form together, and add shinsoo to solidify it. Except now, he added a severe amount of shinsoo to it; many times more than what was used to get the black crystal. 

The fusion causes a small explosion of smoke, with no heat. Ed coughs and bats away the smoke, revealing a small white crystal where the powder once was. "Huh, wonder what this can do." Ed pockets the crystal.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The rail system was thick and weaved its way throughout the huge library. There wasn't enough lines of sight to see what it was connected to. The yellow line completed a circuit of some kind. Mika could feel it thrumming with energy



Mikata followed along the circuit, investigating


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> RETCONNED



As Ed come into contact with a book he is blown out of his shoes. He lands on his back, orifaces smoking.


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley gets into a position while Sparky gets ready that indicates he's about to throw it and throws it as fast as he can while keeping it going like a frisbee should down the longest place he can while keeping it high.




While Ashley looks into the distance judging how far he threw the frisbee and feeling proud of himself, he hears a thud.

He looks down to see Sparky, frisbee in front of him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> While Ashley looks into the distance judging how far he threw the frisbee and feeling proud of himself, he hears a thud.
> 
> He looks down to see Sparky, frisbee in front of him.



"Wow, you're fast. In that case I'll try something else."
Ashley bends over and picks up the frisbee then changes it into 5 smaller frisbee's stacking it into one hand
"In that case I just have to make them faster,smaller, and more than one."
He then pulls out a black crystal and turns it into a frisbee launcher loading 5 of the small frisbees up.
"This should be a bit more fun. Catch!"
Ashley pours shinso into the launcher and it launches all 5 at once, at even faster speeds, at different heights, and at different distances.


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wow, you're fast. In that case I'll try something else."
> Ashley bends over and picks up the frisbee then changes it into 5 smaller frisbee's stacking it into one hand
> "In that case I just have to make them faster,smaller, and more than one."
> He then pulls out a black crystal and turns it into a frisbee launcher loading 5 of the small frisbees up.
> ...



Ashley sees a brown streak fly through the air.  It suddenly disappears when Ashley starts to hear... Panting?

He looks down, and there is Sparky again, four frisbees in front of him.  The last is still in his mouth.

Sparky happily trots off, holding the crystal that now resembles a ball, searching for his harem.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> Ashley sees a brown streak fly through the air.  It suddenly disappears when Ashley starts to hear... Panting?
> 
> He looks down, and there is Sparky again, four frisbees in front of him.  The last is still in his mouth.
> 
> Sparky happily trots off, holding the crystal that now resembles a ball, searching for his harem.


Ashley whistles an impressed whistle and picks up the frisbees and changes them back to normal crystal form, same for the frisbee launcher
"Cool dog,fast too, has me beat."
Ashley looks at Celus
"Sorry, got distracted. Where was our conversation going Celus?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata followed along the circuit, investigating



The circuit disappears into a wall. As does the railing, though it is through a sizable port hole

On the wall is a big red button labeled 'Call'


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Mikata shrugs, trying to think of a time where pressing a button has turned out badly for her.

She fails to, so she slams her open palm against it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 24, 2014)

Kiel finish his insanity and start wandering the place with caution.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata shrugs, trying to think of a time where pressing a button has turned out badly for her.
> 
> She fails to, so she slams her open palm against it.



Beep
Beep
Beep
Boop

And intense whirring is followed by a fully loaded gunship flying down the rail through the opening. In the middle is said gunship is an oaken desk with a stately old lady seated at it.

"May I help you?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Beep
> Beep
> Beep
> Boop
> ...


Mika waves, "Hi! Im trying to find out the history of stuff!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mika waves, "Hi! Im trying to find out the history of stuff!"



*clickty clack clickty clack*

"Name?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Sparky finds his harem.

Things happen.

Sparky returns to Celus, looking refreshed.

The crystal in his mouth now resembles a kitten.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky finds his harem.
> 
> Things happen.
> 
> ...



Ashley starts sweating memories of a kitten and a microwave fill his mind.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *clickty clack clickty clack*
> 
> "Name?"



"Mikata!" The slime girl pauses, "Whats yours?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley starts sweating memories of a kitten and a microwave fill his mind.



The kitten turns into a band, which wraps around Sparky's collar.

Sparky farts the fart of contentment.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Mikata!" The slime girl pauses, "Whats yours?"



"Ms.Crabtree."

*clickty clack*

"The system says you are approved so there is no need to execute you." *gun withdraw* "You have level 5 clear and as such are permitted to check out books up to that classification. What history were you looking for in particular?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ms.Crabtree."
> 
> *clickty clack*
> 
> "The system says you are approved so there is no need to execute you." *gun withdraw* "You have level 5 clear and as such are permitted to check out books up to that classification. What history were you looking for in particular?"



"All of it." Mikas head tilts, struck by a random thought, "Do you know a Mister Tansarian?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 24, 2014)

Kiel look for some nature in the place,wandering more and more through the place searching for it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "All of it." Mikas head tilts, struck by a random thought, "Do you know a Mister Tansarian?"



Crabtree stares blandly at Mika. "No." 
*checks computer*
"With level 5 clearance you are permitted two outstanding books at any one time. So 'all of it' isn't an option. Perhaps you should return when you know what you are looking for." She clicks her teeth disdainfully


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel look for some nature in the place,wandering more and more through the place searching for it.



Kiel finds himself in a martial arts gym, hundreds of soldiers line the walls as judo, karatae, and wrestling matches are taking place


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Crabtree stares blandly at Mika. "No."
> *checks computer*
> "With level 5 clearance you are permitted two outstanding books at any one time. So 'all of it' isn't an option. Perhaps you should return when you know what you are looking for." She clicks her teeth disdainfully


"Hmmm...How about the history of Shinsoo and Bei Phong?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmmm...How about the history of Shinsoo and Bei Phong?"



*clickty clack clickty clack*
"One moment please." The gunships zips away and returns a few seconds later, with the addition of two book, and a smoking Ed

"Is this yours?" Crabtree asks waftinng the eds oriface smoke away from her


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel finds himself in a martial arts gym, hundreds of soldiers line the walls as judo, karatae, and wrestling matches are taking place



Kiel looks the place with caution to not disturb them feeling that them were training for income battle or something like that he wonders "How powerfull are them?" He looks from distance and try to target someone that seems like a master or something like that.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *clickty clack clickty clack*
> "One moment please." The gunships zips away and returns a few seconds later, with the addition of two book, and a smoking Ed
> 
> "Is this yours?" Crabtree asks waftinng the eds oriface smoke away from her



Her mind recalls Roberts final request.

"Yesssss...I am now the leader, after all."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> The kitten turns into a band, which wraps around Sparky's collar.
> 
> Sparky farts the fart of contentment.



"Phew. Looks like Sparky wants you to walk him Celus."


----------



## manidk (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Phew. Looks like Sparky wants you to walk him Celus."



Sparky farts the fart of untrustworthiness.

Everyone present is now distrustful of everyone else.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Her mind recalls Roberts final request.
> 
> "Yesssss...I am now the leader, after all."



Crabtree pushes ed off the deskmonto the ground

"Your books." She hands her two books, an old leathbound volume labeled The moutains of Candor and  new book that looked  well worn titled Shinshoo theory for the new mind


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Crabtree pushes ed off the deskmonto the ground
> 
> "Your books." She hands her two books, an old leathbound volume labeled The moutains of Candor and  new book that looked  well worn titled Shinshoo theory for the new mind



Mikata extends a tentacle, wrapping around Ed and dragging him along behind her as she begins reading the two books.

Having split off a clone in order to maximize her multi-tasking ability. There was so much to learn, and only two books were allowed at a time.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ed unwraps himself from Mika. He looks over to Oblivificarus, who was strangely silent the whole time they were there. "Say, I forgot to ask," Ed started as he followed Mika. "Could you, eh, quietly give me a run down of all your functions, both in combat and non-combat? It's been a while since I've heard them."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks the place with caution to not disturb them feeling that them were training for income battle or something like that he wonders "How powerfull are them?" He looks from distance and try to target someone that seems like a master or something like that.


As kiel scans the room he notices a man who seems to be ripping through his competition with ease




P-X 12 said:


> Ed unwraps himself from Mika. He looks over to Oblivificarus, who was strangely silent the whole time they were there. "Say, I forgot to ask," Ed started as he followed Mika. "Could you, eh, quietly give me a run down of all your functions, both in combat and non-combat? It's been a while since I've heard them."



*scanning* *Buzzer*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

Mikata finishes reading the two books, then returns to the call button to summon Mrs. Crabtree.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata finishes reading the two books, then returns to the call button to summon Mrs. Crabtree.


*gunship* 
"Back again I see"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *gunship*
> "Back again I see"



"Mmm! Those books were really interesting!" Mikata hands them back, "Do you have anything on how shinsoo crystals work? And famous chefs throughout the history of the Hive?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Mmm! Those books were really interesting!" Mikata hands them back, "Do you have anything on how shinsoo crystals work? And famous chefs throughout the history of the Hive?"



*clickty clack clickty clack* *Beep*
"You do not posses the clearance form said crystal information. However" *zips away and back* "There is this." She hands you a book labeled 100 culinary masters (a series of brief biographies of arguably the best chefs in history)


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *clickty clack clickty clack* *Beep*
> "You do not posses the clearance form said crystal information. However" *zips away and back* "There is this." She hands you a book labeled 100 culinary masters (a series of brief biographies of arguably the best chefs in history)



Mikata accepts the book eagerly, "What about exotic recipes?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata accepts the book eagerly, "What about exotic recipes?"



'Garbage to Gourmet: A treatise on waste not want not'


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'Garbage to Gourmet: A treatise on waste not want not'



Mikata eagerly accepts the book, thanks the woman, then returns to her reading.

She takes every word of "Garbage to Gourmet" to heart, and keeps an eye out for extremely notable passages in "100 culinary masters"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata eagerly accepts the book, thanks the woman, then returns to her reading.
> 
> She takes every word of "Garbage to Gourmet" to heart, and keeps an eye out for extremely notable passages in "100 culinary masters"



-3 days later-


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> -3 days later-



She returns the books, and proceeds to the kitchen to try and put her newly acquired knowledge to good use


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sparky cavorts about the mansion, the crystal collar now a chic sweater.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky cavorts about the mansion, the crystal collar now a chic sweater.



As he struts the hallways he is slammed into the wall from the side



"Meow meow meow meow" say Cunt the Cat (You in the wrong neighborhood mothafucka)


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sparky rights himself while growling and barking viciously.

Concentrated soundwaves blast at the cat while Sparky's chic sweater turns into a cute little suit of armor surrounding his body.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky rights himself while growling and barking viciously.
> 
> Concentrated soundwaves blast at the cat while Sparky's chic sweater turns into a cute little suit of armor surrounding his body.



"Meow meow meow"(Last time I let you scurry away. This time I will collect your balls as payment) meows Cunt. Unsheathing his claws


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Ashley goes to a kitchen for some food then looks at the selection that is available. He makes sure to use the map he's been working on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley goes to a kitchen for some food then looks at the selection that is available. He makes sure to use the map he's been working on.



Ashley goes into the kitchen and is immediately kicked out. "You filthy man! You want food order it!" *door slam*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley goes into the kitchen and is immediately kicked out. "You filthy man! You want food order it!" *door slam*



"Not my fault you left the door wide open!"
Ashley dusts himself off. Then pulls out the map again making sure to memorize it and walks back to where Viper and Terragon were.
"I guess I can order something here?"
Ashley looks around for a waiter or something.
"Excuse me, do you know how to make a food order?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Not my fault you left the door wide open!"
> Ashley dusts himself off. Then pulls out the map again making sure to memorize it and walks back to where Viper and Terragon were.
> "I guess I can order something here?"
> Ashley looks around for a waiter or something.
> "Excuse me, do you know how to make a food order?"



The waiter produces a menu, it bares a striking resemblance to war & peace in its girth


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ed sits on top of the servant's quarters. He pulls out someone he almost forgot he had; Angelus, the seemingly mute dragon ring. "I really should've pulled you out when Jace was with us." He turns to Oblivificarus, who was next to him. "I don't suppose you can help me understand how to converse with this guy?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The waiter produces a menu, it bares a striking resemblance to war & peace in its girth



"... I'd starve to death before I could read this all. How about... just a simple large 72 ounce steak well done with steak sauce? Can you do that? Oh and a large glass of pure water. "


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed sits on top of the servant's quarters. He pulls out someone he almost forgot he had; Angelus, the seemingly mute dragon ring. "I really should've pulled you out when Jace was with us." He turns to Oblivificarus, who was next to him. "I don't suppose you can help make this guy talk?"



*silence* 

Although ed swore he could see the ring make this expression


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... I'd starve to death before I could read this all. How about... just a simple large 72 ounce steak well done with steak sauce? Can you do that? Oh and a large glass of pure water. "



"Well done... Steak..." *Eyebrow twitch* "Steak... Sauce..."*Forehead vein throbs* "Yes right away."

He phones the order in to the kitchen and the resulting profanity could be heard from across the room

Never the less the steak arrives as ordered


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

"...You're not even gonna try to make this easy for me, are you?" Ed rubs his temples and says "Screw it, it's too early for this, and I'm hungry. Now's time for food." He simply puts the ring on and get's off the roof, walking to the kitchen to get some breakfast...and maybe a drink.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Well done... Steak..." *Eyebrow twitch* "Steak... Sauce..."*Forehead vein throbs* "Yes right away."
> 
> He phones the order in to the kitchen and the resulting profanity could be heard from across the room
> 
> Never the less the steak arrives as ordered


"Oh wow, I know it's really simple, but thanks for bringing it."
Ashley inspects the steak then transforms into KnightBlazer then summons Hot Lancer, he makes sure it's on it's lowest heat setting, just enough to cut through the steak. 
He then puts everything he has into zeropoint then proceeds to quickly cut the entire steak making sure to not not to touch the plate so it would go through it or the table or etc. The meat of the steak will be cut up into small perfect cubes, any fat or bones cut away to the side. Ashley then will revert, inspect, then taste the steak sauce before deciding if it's to his liking.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "...You're not even gonna try to make this easy for me, are you?" Ed rubs his temples and says "Screw it, I'll deal with this later. Now's time for food." He simply puts the ring on and get's off the roof, walking to the kitchen to get some breakfast...and maybe a drink.



As Ed walks he is bombarded with number, equations and theorems. Everywhere he looks is physics, geometry and quantum mechanics.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh wow, I know it's really simple, but thanks for bringing it."
> Ashley inspects the steak then transforms into KnightBlazer then summons Hot Lancer, he makes sure it's on it's lowest heat setting, just enough to cut through the steak.
> He then puts everything he has into zeropoint then proceeds to quickly cut the entire steak making sure to not not to touch the plate so it would go through it or the table or etc. The meat of the steak will be cut up into small perfect cubes, any fat or bones cut away to the side. Ashley then will revert, inspect, then taste the steak sauce before deciding if it's to his liking.



The waiters face turns red and his nose begins to bleed watching Ashley desecrate the steak. He passes out and falls on the floor, teeth clenched in rage.

Everything about in the steak is excellent. It is marbled, seasons, and aged to perfection. Or at least was before being cooked well done. It was still a pretty good steak though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The waiters face turns red and his nose begins to bleed watching Ashley desecrate the steak. He passes out and falls on the floor, teeth clenched in rage.
> 
> Everything about in the steak is excellent. It is marbled, seasons, and aged to perfection. Or at least was before being cooked well done. It was still a pretty good steak though.


"Pretty good. Wait I have to pay for this right? I have no idea how much this would cost. "
_5000? 10,000? I only have my life savings of 200,000 on me that was built on what was left after they died 10 years ago.
_
Ashley pulls out 10,000 the equivalent to what would be US dollars and puts it in one of the waiter's pockets
"Hope that's enough. If it isn't well."
Ashley also writes an I.O.U. as well as his name then puts it along with the money then exits, but not before drinking the water.
"Well now that's settled what else shall I do today? Hmm... perhaps I should look into becoming a Vassal somehow? But where would I do that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

"Oh I know. I'll just go find a place where people train and ask around."
Ashley uses sphere at full power and pulls out the map he's been working on.
"Should be where there is a large gathering of strongish people right?"
He then makes his way to such a place while making notes on the map and memorizing it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh I know. I'll just go find a place where people train and ask around."
> Ashley uses sphere at full power and pulls out the map he's been working on.
> "Should be where there is a large gathering of strongish people right?"
> He then makes his way to such a place while making notes on the map and memorizing it



Ashley arrives at a dojo of some kind next to kiel


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As kiel scans the room he notices a man who seems to be ripping through his competition with ease
> 
> 
> 
> *scanning* *Buzzer*



Kiel looked the guy taking his enemy with easy,he walked into the place trying to not disturb anyone while watching the man defeats his enemy "I wonder if he would put a fight with me to test some changes"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley arrives at a dojo of some kind next to kiel


Ashley makes note of the location on the map and folds it back up.
"Oh hey Kiel. What are you doing here?"
Ashley scans the room with sphere to judge how strong some of the people are and looks around for important looking people while waiting for a reply.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley makes note of the location on the map and folds it back up.
> "Oh hey Kiel. What are you doing here?"
> Ashley scans the room with sphere to judge how strong some of the people are and looks around for important looking people while waiting for a reply.



"Oh ashley i was wandering through this place and happened to be here looks like a training place,i was wondering if that guy that beating his enemy with easy would fight with me" Kiel points to the Red haired man


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 25, 2014)

Celus also walked into the dojo. "Ah, hello Ashley, and...." Celus took a long look at Kiel, and made this face:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh ashley i was wandering through this place and happened to be here looks like a training place,i was wondering if that guy that beating his enemy with easy would fight with me" Kiel points to the Red haired man



"Go for it Kiel. Just jump into it, I'm sure that more than enough invitation."


Ichypa said:


> Celus also walked into the dojo. "Ah, hello Ashley, and...." Celus took a long look at Kiel, and made this face:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"Never finished our little conversation. Want to watch Kiel fight for entertainment while we finish or no?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus also walked into the dojo. "Ah, hello Ashley, and...." Celus took a long look at Kiel, and made this face:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"What the problem with your face,it surpassed my uglyness,i feel like a fine man now"


Kiel walks into the the dojo


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ed ignores the math for now and goes towards the kitchen. After deciding eggs, he reaches the kitchen and the waiter, still out of it. After slowly shaking him awake. "Er, excuse me, but I'd like to order something. That is, if you wouldn't mind."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley makes note of the location on the map and folds it back up.
> "Oh hey Kiel. What are you doing here?"
> Ashley scans the room with sphere to judge how strong some of the people are and looks around for important looking people while waiting for a reply.





lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh ashley i was wandering through this place and happened to be here looks like a training place,i was wondering if that guy that beating his enemy with easy would fight with me" Kiel points to the Red haired man



*Hurls man into the ceiling* "Come on you panty wastes, I thought you were warriors. YOU! Corporal Menendez get over here.". "Yes Captain Sterngetter." "Come menendez. Show me your moves."

The battle commenced. Mendenz uses a long metal club of some kind and Sterngetter a short combat knife. They clash many times. On the final one Sterngetters knife snapped, menendez pressed the advantage but was hurled into the ceiling like his predecessor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed ignores the math for now and goes towards the kitchen. After deciding eggs, he reaches the kitchen and the waiter, still out of it. After slowly shaking him awake. "Er, excuse me, but I'd like to order something. That is, if you wouldn't mind."



The math did not cease. Even as he spoke he could see the decibels and frequency of his own voice


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Hurls man into the ceiling* "Come on you panty wastes, I thought you were warriors. YOU! Corporal Menendez get over here.". "Yes Captain Sterngetter." "Come menendez. Show me your moves."
> 
> The battle commenced. Mendenz uses a long metal club of some kind and Sterngetter a short combat knife. They clash many times. On the final one Sterngetters knife snapped, menendez pressed the advantage but was hurled into the ceiling like his predecessor.




Kiel looks the movements precisely and walk further in the dojo he try talking with someone "May i ask who is this Captain Sterngette? He seems like a good changelle"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Alys wanders the household using his eye to search for activity or anything particularly obscure.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks the movements precisely and walk further in the dojo he try talking with someone "May i ask who is this Captain Sterngette? He seems like a good changelle"



"That's Captain Sterngetter, he is Commander Deru's golden boy protege. Grooming him to be the next Herzog. Say... I don't think I know you, what regiment are your from?" Asks the solider


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "That's Captain Sterngetter, he is Commander Deru's golden boy protege. Grooming him to be the next Herzog. Say... I don't think I know you, what regiment are your from?" Asks the solider



"I'm here with my master if i steped in the wrong place i will move on,but to tell why i'm here it is because we all are soldiers here and i need to get stronger and seeing from distance this place seems the best place for a training"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Hurls man into the ceiling* "Come on you panty wastes, I thought you were warriors. YOU! Corporal Menendez get over here.". "Yes Captain Sterngetter." "Come menendez. Show me your moves."
> 
> The battle commenced. Mendenz uses a long metal club of some kind and Sterngetter a short combat knife. They clash many times. On the final one Sterngetters knife snapped, menendez pressed the advantage but was hurled into the ceiling like his predecessor.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


_I'm sensing a pattern here. I suppose I can try my hand at it. If he throws me I could simply bounce off the ceiling by gathering shinso into my legs and using step._
Ashley transforms distributing his shinso into Zen seal along with prepping step and zero point both to 50%.

Then walks forward
"Wouldn't mind if I gave it a try would you?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alys wanders the household using his eye to search for activity or anything particularly obscure.



Alice takes note that whenever he encounters a closed door he can't see into the room.. He he walks down the   hall he encounters another man. He recognizes him from the meeting? He was one of the nine behind Johnny Black.



As they are about to pass he steps directly into Alice's path."You. Are you... Important?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _I'm sensing a pattern here. I suppose I can try my hand at it. If he throws me I could simply bounce off the ceiling by gathering shinso into my legs and using step._
> Ashley transforms distributing his shinso into Zen seal along with prepping step and zero point both to 50%.
> 
> Then walks forward
> "Wouldn't mind if I gave it a try would you?"



"Finally someone with balls! Rank regiment and name solider!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice takes note that whenever he encounters a closed door he can't see into the room.. He he walks down the   hall he encounters another man. He recognizes him from the meeting? He was one of the nine behind Johnny Black.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



_Oh man, this guy looks dangerous. Wouldn't hurt to say the truth_

Alice amps Rubear and Zeropoint.

"*My name is Alystor, heir of House Graveheart and Boss Viper's associate.*" He said formally


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Finally someone with balls! Rank regiment and name solider!"


Ashley wasn't sure what to answer so he answers honestly as he can.
"C7. Servant to Lord Viper until I die. Ashley Winchester. I'm only here to find out what it takes to be a Vassal. I don't have anything like a regiment or rank to my knowledge."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Oh man, this guy looks dangerous. Wouldn't hurt to say the truth_
> 
> Alice amps Rubear and Zeropoint.
> 
> "*My name is Alystor, heir of House Graveheart and Boss Viper's associate.*" He said formally


"Hmm. House grave heart." *step* "I've never heard of that vaunted house" *step* "I think you are bluffing" *step*


"Better safe than sorry I suppose. Be on your way, little heir."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley wasn't sure what to answer so he answers honestly as he can.
> "C7. Servant to Lord Viper until I die. Ashley Winchester. I'm only here to find out what it takes to be a Vassal. I don't have anything like a regiment or rank to my knowledge."


Sterngetter breaks out laughing "You guys are being out manned by a SERVANT! OH THE SHAME! THE HUMANITY!" He composes himself. "Very well. If you can make me step out of this circle I will tell you the information you seek." A circle of purple fire appeared a round the two of you


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

_What the hell is this coming from?_ Eds first instinct is to take off Angelus and put him in his pocket, since this started once he put him on. "So anyways, are you okay, sir?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _What the hell is this coming from?_ Eds first instinct is to take off Angelus and put him in his pocket, since this started once he put him on. "So anyways, are you okay, sir?"



The math disappears as Ed removes the ring. He revives the waiter, his nose has stopped bleeding but his face looked flustered. "I am fine. There was simply a misunderstanding. A young man asked for a steak when really he wanted shoe leather."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sterngetter breaks out laughing "You guys are being out manned by a SERVANT! OH THE SHAME! THE HUMANITY!" He composes himself. "Very well. If you can make me step out of this circle I will tell you the information you seek." A circle of purple fire appeared a round the two of you


_Feels like that time with Vers. Something probably happens if I go out of it._
"Sounds fun."
Ashley decides on the simple approach he rushes forward with only his fists


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

"Go for it Ashley you can do it"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Feels like that time with Vers. Something probably happens if I go out of it._
> "Sounds fun."
> Ashley decides on the simple approach he rushes forward with only his fists



Sterngetter backpedals two steps, hands in his pockets, then jumps in, putting his shouder into Ashley's groin  and he launches him upward and away


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sterngetter backpedals two steps, hands in his pockets, then jumps in, putting his shouder into Ashley's groin  and he launches him upward and away


Ashley decides to put the plan into action he use step to bounce from the ceiling at full speed back at the man. Then summons Hot Lancer once he's fallen a certain distance through his speed then attempts to use step through his arm to increase it's speed by sending through the same direction he's swinging through only a certain section of his forearm so it would push the swing to be even faster. Just a single high speed swing boosted by step and  along with the speed of step from the boost off the ceiling. Have to do it in a way he doesn't quite know the length of hot lancer while swinging.
_This body should be able to take it. Glad I don't have to worry about kicks to the nuts right now. Hope this works._


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

"Huh, strange. Anyways, my order. I'd like a serving of Eggs Benedict, preferably either Eggs Hemingway or Portobello Benedict, with whatever toppings or extras you think would be best. Oh, and a glass of scotch or whatever drinks you have in stock." Ed notices the money and IOU. He notices it's from Ash and takes the money in his hand. _Dear lord, Ash, what did you order?_ "This man, did he happen to pay you?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm. House grave heart." *step* "I've never heard of that vaunted house" *step* "I think you are bluffing" *step*
> 
> 
> 
> "Better safe than sorry I suppose. Be on your way, little heir."



_Heh, he's not such a bad guy after all. Never judge a book by it's cover, I always say...even a really murderous one_

"*Thank you Sir but I do not have a destination as I am new to this residence. Would there be any way I could be of use?*" He said while maintaining the guise of a noble


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley decides to put the plan into action he use step to bounce from the ceiling at full speed back at the man. Then summons Hot Lancer once he's fallen a certain distance through his speed then attempts to use step through his arm to increase it's speed by sending through the same direction he's swinging through only a certain section of his forearm so it would push the swing to be even faster. Just a single high speed swing boosted by step and  along with the speed of step from the boost off the ceiling. Have to do it in a way he doesn't quite know the length of hot lancer while swinging.
> _This body should be able to take it. Glad I don't have to worry about kicks to the nuts right now. Hope this works._



"TOO SIMPLE!" Sterngetter growls as he meets ashley head on

"ROYAL FLARE!"



The air in front of the diving ashley explodes with purple flame. Heh I'm not worried thinks ashley, forgetting about the cruel mistress that is physics. As the air in front of ashley explodes it accelerates an overpressure wave. Normally this wouldnt be an issue but ashley was currently in mid air, and thus with no ground surfaces to brace against.

Ashley lands smoking far out of the circle.


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Meow meow meow"(Last time I let you scurry away. This time I will collect your balls as payment) meows Cunt. Unsheathing his claws



"Bark bark woof bark yip!" (Vile fiend!  I, Sparky, small smite thee!)

Sparky amps up his Zero Point and Sphere, spreading his fleas to scout for information.

He backs up and fires a sustained bark-blast at the evil cat, sonic waves rippling out to fill the hallway.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Kiel just look and analyse the battle .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "TOO SIMPLE!" Sterngetter growls as he meets ashley head on
> 
> "ROYAL FLARE!"
> 
> ...



"You're right it was too simple. "
Ashley desummons Hot Lancer again
_Is he even using Rubear right now I wonder... I guess I could try mixing up Hand to hand and my hot lancer at the same time. Try some mix ups._



> Sterngetter backpedals two steps, hands in his pockets, then jumps in, putting his shouder into Ashley's groin and he launches him upward and away


_If he does that again I'll simply summon hot lancer for him to run into. Then attempt some type of judo once he dodges and attempts something. _
Ashley gets back up and walks back into the circle from behind Sterngetter this time
Ashley walks forward slowly this time watching his movements and getting ready


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Heh, he's not such a bad guy after all. Never judge a book by it's cover, I always say...even a really murderous one_
> 
> "*Thank you Sir but I do not have a destination as I am new to this residence. Would there be any way I could be of use?*" He said while maintaining the guise of a noble



"Well if you insist, I think there is." He reaches into his pocket and removes a small box. " I need this to be delivered... discreetly. Are you capable of this?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You're right it was too simple. "
> Ashley desummons Hot Lancer again
> _Is he even using Rubear right now I wonder... I guess I could try mixing up Hand to hand and my hot lancer at the same time. Try some mix ups._
> 
> ...



Sterngetter turns, dragging his foot in an arc as he does. In the wake of his foot is a  20 foot wall of purple flames


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Bark bark woof bark yip!" (Vile fiend!  I, Sparky, small smite thee!)
> 
> Sparky amps up his Zero Point and Sphere, spreading his fleas to scout for information.
> 
> He backs up and fires a sustained bark-blast at the evil cat, sonic waves rippling out to fill the hallway.



HISSSSSSS! Cunt launches his own counter sound wave, neutralizing the attack.

Cunt raises his paw and unsheathes 4  1 foot long razor sharp claws. As he does so he fades from visibility, the last thing to fade are his fang filled smile and eyes.

Sparky immediately loses track of him in his sphere. Cunt's obfuscate was masking his presence perfectly


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Well if you insist, I think there is." He reaches into his pocket and removes a small box. " I need this to be delivered... discreetly. Are you capable of this?"



"*I give my word you have nothing to worry about on that front, though naturally,  I would need to know from to whom I am delivering this to.*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*I give my word you have nothing to worry about on that front, though naturally,  I would need to know from to whom I am delivering this to.*"



"It isn't that kind of delivery. All you need to do is place this by a large old oak tree in Verdant Plaza. Make sure you do it at 4:57 on the dot. After that just walk on home."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "It isn't that kind of delivery. All you need to do is place this by a large old oak tree in Verdant Plaza. Make sure you do it at 4:57 on the dot. After that just walk on home."



Alice accepts the box "*Very well, where would I find this plaza? And would there any obstructions?* "


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice accepts the box "*Very well, where would I find this plaza? And would there any obstructions?* "



"Not if you are careful. You might just say, it will be a walk in the park. Verdant Plaza is located In Vermillion city on Layer 78.  By the time you reach the front door I will have made transportation arrangements."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sterngetter turns, dragging his foot in an arc as he does. In the wake of his foot is a  20 foot wall of purple flames



Ashley moves forward and makes his foot meet Sterngetter in the same motion using step to enhance it he also kicks with his other foot towards Stern boosting it with step while summoning hot lancer into the heel to extend the range of the kick along with speed, as Ashley does this he steps on Sterngetter's foot that he used to create purple flames and channel's a forceful step right on top of his foot.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Not if you are careful. You might just say, it will be a walk in the park. Verdant Plaza is located In Vermillion city on Layer 78.  By the time you reach the front door I will have made transportation arrangements."



"*Alright, I will be off.*" Alice takes the box and departs. Once away from eyesight stores it in his dimension

_I can probably get in their good books if I don't screw this up....better to let someone know I'm leaving too. Can't tell them the details though_

Alice discovers Ed in the kitchen

"*Hey mister Ed, just needed to tell you I'm going to play outside for a while.*"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

A tentacle vibrates on Eds shoulder, confirming its assent


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley moves forward and makes his foot meet Sterngetter in the same motion using step to enhance it he also kicks with his other foot towards Stern boosting it with step while summoning hot lancer into the heel to extend the range of the kick along with speed, as Ashley does this he steps on Sterngetter's foot that he used to create purple flames and channel's a forceful step right on top of his foot.



"Oh ho ho" sterngetter laughs as ashley pins his foot.  He drops his weight  and delivers a crushing blow I to ashley knee cap. Buckling it the wrong way


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> HISSSSSSS! Cunt launches his own counter sound wave, neutralizing the attack.
> 
> Cunt raises his paw and unsheathes 4  1 foot long razor sharp claws. As he does so he fades from visibility, the last thing to fade are his fang filled smile and eyes.
> 
> Sparky immediately loses track of him in his sphere. Cunt's obfuscate was masking his presence perfectly



Sparky calls back his fleas and sends them out again, information delivered.  He also let's out a series of yips, using echolocation to map the area, noticing a presence behind him, he turns and farts strongly, blasting himself at the presumed cat at top speed, teeth bared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh ho ho" sterngetter laughs as ashley pins his foot.  He drops his weight  and delivers a crushing blow I to ashley knee cap. Buckling it the wrong way


Ashley uses his zen to obfuscate now.
Ashley summons hot lancer right above Stern attempting a feint then goes for a punch he still has a good leg to move forward with, He miffs if on purpose summoning hot lancer back into his hand at the same time resulting in a back handed slash. Right after Hot Lancer is resummoned in the opposite direction as Ashley uses his bodies momentum despite falling from a bad leg then slashes again. Afterward he'll resummon Hot lancer right wherever Stern decides to strike next as best as he can.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Alright, I will be off.*" Alice takes the box and departs. Once away from eyesight stores it in his dimension
> 
> _I can probably get in their good books if I don't screw this up....better to let someone know I'm leaving too. Can't tell them the details though_
> 
> ...



Ed was enjoying his breakfast at the moment. "Hmm? Okay, just don't try anything sketchy looking. I'm not sure if we're being watched."



TehChron said:


> A tentacle vibrates on Eds shoulder, confirming its assent



Ed takes note of Mikata's confirmation, finishing his food and drink. "Thank you for the meal, door sir." Ed says as he puts money for him and Ash. "I believe that should be enough." Ed uses Sphere to find the others. He sees Ash fighting against a man with flames, and losing. "Er, excuse me, something just came up." Ed goes towards the direction of Ash and Kiel.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed was enjoying his breakfast at the moment. "Hmm? Okay, just don't try anything sketchy looking. I'm not sure if we're being watched."



"*Probably. Might be back soon might not.*" Alice's tone changes at the second half of his sentence as a signal

"*Bye then.*" He races towards the front door awaiting the Masked man's 'preparations'


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley uses his zen to obfuscate now.
> Ashley summons hot lancer right above Stern attempting a feint then goes for a punch he still has a good leg to move forward with, He miffs if on purpose summoning hot lancer back into his hand at the same time resulting in a back handed slash. Right after Hot Lancer is resummoned in the opposite direction as Ashley uses his bodies momentum despite falling from a bad leg then slashes again. Afterward he'll resummon Hot lancer right wherever Stern decides to strike next as best as he can.



With one arm he blocks hot lancer with his forearm. As hot lancer burns through his jacket Sterngetter grabs Ashleys damaged leg and proceeds to rag doll the shit out of him,  slamming him into the ground multiple times before hurling him through the air


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

"Ashley i do think this is enough i still want my round with him and you're too injuried or are you willing to continue?" Kiel says


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Probably. Might be back soon might not.*" Alice's tone changes at the second half of his sentence as a signal
> 
> "*Bye then.*" He races towards the front door awaiting the Masked man's 'preparations'



"Hello, Alystor!" Celus called, having left that match after growing bored of watching Ashley get his ass kicked. "Where are you off to?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hello, Alystor!" Celus called, having left that match after growing bored of watching Ashley get his ass kicked. "Where are you off to?"



"*Hi Cel. I'm-*



> " I need this to be delivered... discreetly



"*going to get some cake on another layer. Wanna come with?*"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 25, 2014)

At the mention of cake, the tentacle splits, and one half goes to join Alystor in his quest for the delicious confection


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> With one arm he blocks hot lancer with his forearm. As hot lancer burns through his jacket Sterngetter grabs Ashleys damaged leg and proceeds to rag doll the shit out of him,  slamming him into the ground multiple times before hurling him through the air



_Well that leg won't work now.The ceiling again..._
Ashley uses step in midair with his good leg to attempt getting out of the circle and onto solid ground


lokoxDZz said:


> "Ashley i do think this is enough i still want my round with him and you're too injuried or are you willing to continue?" Kiel says



"You can heal me when I'm done so just wait!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

"Hey hey, your burned my jacket. I like this jacket. Come at me again if you want to know what your limbs taste like" He takes a narrow stance,  facing ashley sideways as he raises his hand in a fencing posture


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You can heal me when I'm done so just wait!"



"Confident words while being overwhelmed by your oponnent i'm looking forward for you to show that you burn more than flames"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hey hey, your burned my jacket. I like this jacket. Come at me again if you want to know what your limbs taste like" He takes a narrow stance,  facing ashley sideways as he raises his hand in a fencing posture



"I figured it would have been fire proof considering all of the classy purple fire you've been putting out."
Ashley does a damage check for his entire body while outside of the circle, he needed to be sure before he reverts
"So how many of your men have managed to actually do that? Even touch your jacket?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Hi Cel. I'm-*
> 
> 
> 
> "*going to get some cake on another layer. Wanna come with?*"



"Of course!" Celus said. "However, we should probably find Master Sparky first. It is my responsibility to look after him, and I would be remiss in my duties if I left him out of my supervision for a prolonged period of time. Also, he is rather fond of cake."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> At the mention of cake, the tentacle splits, and one half goes to join Alystor in his quest for the delicious confection



Alice's eye takes notice of the tentacle but says nothing.



Ichypa said:


> "Of course!" Celus said. "However, we should probably find Master Sparky first. It is my responsibility to look after him, and I would be remiss in my duties if I left him out of my supervision for a prolonged period of time. Also, he is rather fond of cake."



_Goddamit! This is backfiring...I'll think of something_

Alice searches for Sparky with his eye and finds him doing glorious battle with a rugged looking Cat

"*Bit late for that, he's currently fighting a cat. A really ugly looking cat*"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice's eye takes notice of the tentacle but says nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ah, that one." Celus said, waving a dismissive hand. "They quarrel occasionally, it is nothing to be upset about. Come, let us have a leisurely walk to go fetch him. He will likely be finished by the time we get there, and we can speak more of the Five Gods in the meantime."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I figured it would have been fire proof considering all of the classy purple fire you've been putting out."
> Ashley does a damage check for his entire body while outside of the circle, he needed to be sure before he reverts
> "So how many of your men have managed to actually do that? Even touch your jacket?"



"I don't know, I'd have to check the morgue records. How abut I-" Sterngetter slams face first into the ground to hard it splits. He erupts in purple flames and leaps to his feet "WHOSE THE DEAD FUCKFACE WHO DID TH-" He turns and come face to face withan imposing man



"Oh Commander Deru SIR!" Sterngetter bows so deeply he folds in half. "James what have I told you about being courteous in defeat?" Sterngetters jaw hangs open momentarily until he collects himself."Sir I didn't lose." "Oh? Having your precious jacket damaged by a mere servant sounds like a loss to me." Deru replies stroking his beard

Sterngetter fumes silently "Its stupid to wear a prized possession into battle anyway if you aren't certain you can protect it. Go hand that damn jacket up, I'll get a tailor to look at it later." "Yes sir."

Sterngetter leaves


"Now then. Servant. What is your business here?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah, that one." Celus said, waving a dismissive hand. "They quarrel occasionally, it is nothing to be upset about. Come, let us have a leisurely walk to go fetch him. He will likely be finished by the time we get there, and we can speak more of the Five Gods in the meantime."



Declining now would be pretty suspicious since I asked him to come along...Dog  

"*I don't have that much of time, sorry. I'm late as it is, if you're still coming It won't be a long trip but time's a wasting*."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky calls back his fleas and sends them out again, information delivered.  He also let's out a series of yips, using echolocation to map the area, noticing a presence behind him, he turns and farts strongly, blasting himself at the presumed cat at top speed, teeth bared.



Sparky hits the cat and they tumble,a ball of duty and fury. Sparky trading bites for claw slashes.

"MEOW MOEW MOEW MOEW" (This ain't over mutt. When you lease expect it... SNIP SNIP.) Cunt pin balls away down the hallway and around the corner, leaving a bleeding sparky by himself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I don't know, I'd have to check the morgue records. How abut I-" Sterngetter slams face first into the ground to hard it splits. He erupts in purple flames and leaps to his feet "WHOSE THE DEAD FUCKFACE WHO DID TH-" He turns and come face to face withan imposing man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I want to know what it takes to be a Vassal Commander Deru."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Kiel look closely the Commander as he was not the one that damaged Sterngetter he stayed in his place


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I want to know what it takes to be a Vassal Commander Deru."



"Ah I see. You know as Herzog I possess the power of elevation. Of course you would need to prove your worth and loyalty several times over to be worth of vassalhood in the house of Genus. Are you loyal? Would you hurl your body between the family and those who would wish them harm? Stretch your body over the mouth of a volcano so that they would not have to walk around? Take the food from your child's mouth to feed them should they hunger?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ah I see. You know as Herzog I possess the power of elevation. Of course you would need to prove your worth and loyalty several times over to be worth of vassalhood in the house of Genus. Are you loyal? Would you hurl your body between the family and those who would wish them harm? Stretch your body over the mouth of a volcano so that they would not have to walk around? Take the food from your child's mouth to feed them should they hunger?"



"I'm asking for Viper's sake. To protect him I have to be strong, to protect him means I also have to be able to protect house Genus as he is apart of it. My life has little worth otherwise, I would gladly put my life at stake for the house's goals along with my soul simply to make things easier for him."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm asking for Viper's sake. To protect him I have to be strong, to protect him means I also have to be able to protect house Genus as he is apart of it. My life has little worth otherwise, I would gladly put my life at stake for the house's goals along with my soul simply to make things easier for him."



"Is that a fact." Deru holds out his hand. "Then take this ring from my hand."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Kiel position "He is not alone,he didn't come here first searching to get strong enough to protect the house of Genus,it might hurt the pride of a soldier but i care not about trivial things like that if i can be usefull to my masters i'm willing to fight even the sins barehanded,so i must get strong" kiel shots a bullet made of nanites on Deru hands


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Is that a fact." Deru holds out his hand. "Then take this ring from my hand."



_To have a family again...to be able to protect it with my very life unlike back then by becoming strong. That is what I want, screw this demon bullshit, screw getting married just to inflict it upon someone else. I don't want my life to revolve around something like that in the past. A new family that's what I always wanted. I'll use the demon as a tool for them, I'll be their tool. No matter the cost. 

Taking the ring won't be easy,no, but it was an order as well. 
No matter what he does move forward for the ring._
Ashley forces himself up and realigns the crippled leg as best as he can to walk then moves forward at a fast pace attempting to take the ring with his right hand.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel position "He is not alone,he didn't come here first searching to get strong enough to protect the house of Genus,it might hurt the pride of a soldier but i care not about trivial things like that if i can be usefull to my master" kiel shots a bullet made of nanites on Deru hands



Kiel shoots the ring out of Deru's hand. It pings off the ground and rolls to a stop.

Deru walks over to Kiel and grabs him by the top of his head, lifting him into the air so that they were eye to eye. "Who are you?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Celus was taking his time in deciding whether to temporarily abandon his duties, much to Alice's chagrin.

_Stupid dog making me wait...Is it even finished yet?_

Alice turns his attention to the far away hound to ascertain whether its battle had concluded; what he found was the dog standing triumphantly but bleeding profusely

_Darn it..._ 

While Alice claimed to dislike dogs, much of it was of a circular nature. Animals hated him, he hated them back or so he liked to believe

Alice uses step to minimize the time in arriving at the dog's location. Where he brought out a stack of white sheets and tried to close the wound. Afterwards he picks up the mutt and steps back to Celus' location


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel shoots the ring out of Deru's hand. It pings off the ground and rolls to a stop.
> 
> Deru walks over to Kiel and grabs him by the top of his head, lifting him into the air so that they were eye to eye. "Who are you?"



Ashley doesn't go for the ring.
His orders were very clear.


> "Then take this ring *from my hand."*


So he stops and waits.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel shoots the ring out of Deru's hand. It pings off the ground and rolls to a stop.
> 
> Deru walks over to Kiel and grabs him by the top of his head, lifting him into the air so that they were eye to eye. "Who are you?"



With fierce eyes Kiel don't move a inch from the moment he is taken in midair by Deru and look in his eyes "I'm Kiel a mere servant of my Master Viper,from the House of Genus who seeks power to beat the sins"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ed senses an incredibly powerful person. He also senses Kiel fucking with him. 

_.......

Well, that's one place I don't have to go to anymore._ Ed then decides to follow Mikata from the tentacle she attached to him earlier.


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sparky protests as the strange little human picks him up and soaks up the blood from his battle scars.  After all, a hero wears his wounds like medals of honor.

Besides, his armor had already taken care of applying pressure to the wounds.  The little human was slow, after all.

Sparky decides to chill with his harem for a while.  He had marked the evil cat with a small amount of urine so that he could never be snuck up on again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> With fierce eyes Kiel don't move a inch from the moment he is taken in midair by Deru and look in his eyes "I'm Kiel a mere servant of my Master Viper,from the House of Genus who seeks power to beat the sins"



Deru stares Kiel in the eyes before taking a deep breath.

"ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I like you, you shall be one of us!"

[Youtube]srQ1GmWlDxY[/youtube]


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deru stares Kiel in the eyes before taking a deep breath.
> 
> "ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I like you, you shall be one of us!"
> 
> [Youtube]srQ1GmWlDxY[/youtube]



"i'm honored to be one of yours,but i think that both of us know that we don't have time when it comes to getting stronger enough to face something that is beyond our sight" Kiel says still looking to Deru eyes strenghtning his body and putting a maximun output in his mind feeling the blood boil in his vein.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "i'm honored to be one of yours,but i think that both of us now that we don't have time when it comes to getting stronger enough to face something that is beyond our sight" Kiel says still looking to Deru eyes strenghtning his body and putting a maximun output in his mind feeling the blood boil in his vein.



Ashley stands waiting patiently
_And it grows larger still. He's right though, that's how strong we have to get to protect the house, to be able to beat the sins._


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sparky feels something on the way to his harem.

A violent storm of pedophilia is flaring outwards, coming from the training area.

"BARK BARK YIP BARK WOOF HOWWWWLLLLLLL!" (I MUST PROTECT THE JELLO) Sparky calls out as he rushes to the disturbance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "i'm honored to be one of yours,but i think that both of us know that we don't have time when it comes to getting stronger enough to face something that is beyond our sight" Kiel says still looking to Deru eyes strenghtning his body and putting a maximun output in his mind feeling the blood boil in his vein.



"ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA! Your thinking is incorrect, as a house was stand together and fall together. A structure is only as strong as its weakest point. So while you do need strength you also have allies to help you bear the load!"

Deru hurls kiel into the air and jumps after him, catching him in the torture rack



"THIS IS THE ESSENCE OF BEING A VASSAL! DO YOU FEEL IT! FEEL THE LOVE!"

He swings kiel onto the sharpshooter

"FEEL IT!!!!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sparky arrives to see Deru punishing the p*d*p****, Jello nowhere in sight.

He sticks around, just in case.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Ashley is very confused at this point and just watches taking note of the moves being inflicted upon Kiel.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA! Your thinking is incorrect, as a house was stand together and fall together. A structure is only as strong as its weakest point. So while you do need strength you also have allies to help you bear the load!"
> 
> Deru hurls kiel into the air and jumps after him, catching him in the torture rack
> 
> ...


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

> Kiel feel a shock through his body but he not fade a single moment "From the moment i started my journey i was willing to stand alone,but from the moment i meet the ones that made me to this point i knew that no matter how strong i might become if i'm alone when i fail there will be noone to lift me punch me and say that if we are going down,we are going together.that if i'm failing i'm not failing only with me but with everyone that make this structure" Says Kiel while making his move
> 
> Kiel put his hands on the ground he use brute force plus pression from his body to feel free from deru body atack,then with his free leg he force a jump to the roof and using the roof as propulsive he charges in deru with his arms crossed in form of a "X" dealing a strike with all his might
> 
> "I FEEL IT IN BODY SINCE THE MOMENT THIS ALL STARTED"


_I feel a disturbance in the force

whatever that is_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel feel a shock through his body but he not fade a single moment "From the moment i started my journey i was willing to stand alone,but from the moment i meet the ones that made me to this point i knew that no matter how strong i might become if i'm alone when i fail there will be noone to lift me punch me and say that if we are going down,we are going  together.that if i'm failing i'm not failing only with me but with everyone that make this structure" Says Kiel while making his move
> 
> Kiel put his hands on the ground he use brute force plus pression from his body to feel free from deru body atack,then with his free leg he force a jump  to the roof and using the roof as propulsive he charges in deru with his arms crossed in form of a "X" dealing a strike with all his might
> 
> "I FEEL IT IN BODY SINCE THE MOMENT THIS ALL STARTED"



Deru accepts the blow gladly. "YES I FEEL IT! I FEEL YOUR HEART BURNING!"

"DERU BUSTER!"



Kiel passes out. "When he awakens tell him to come to the barracks." Deru tells ashley before walking off


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sparky proceeds to urinate on Kiel's prone body before kicking a mysterious pile of dirt onto him and walking away.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

-Sometime later-

Kiel wake up and feels that a dog did something to him "I should tame that dog"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel passes out. "When he awakens tell him to come to the barracks." Deru tells ashley before walking off


Ashley didn't know what just happened but he was impressed.
He walks over to the ring picks it up, then gives it to the passed out Kiel putting it on his person.
"Looks like I have to be more bold like you to have a place here."


lokoxDZz said:


> -Sometime later-
> 
> Kiel wake up and feels that a dog did something to him "I should tame that dog"


Ashley greets the awakened Kiel
"Deru said to meet at the barracks once you've awakened Kiel."


----------



## manidk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sparky's butthole puckers slightly.

Someone, somewhere was entertaining thoughts of bestiality.

And he was the target.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley didn't know what just happened but he was impressed.
> He walks over to the ring picks it up



Ashley finds himself incapable of lifting the ring, it feels like it weighs a million tons. He can't even budge it.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 25, 2014)

Snapping out of his reverie, Celus finds Alice and Sparky watch the ugly one getting pummeled by Commander Deru.
"Ah, there you are! Come, let us be off to delicious cake!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley finds himself incapable of lifting the ring, it feels like it weighs a million tons. He can't even budge it.


--Before Kiel awoke--
"Hmm so that was the test? I have to wonder what it's testing..."

 --after kiel awakes revision---
Ashley greets the awakened Kiel
"Deru said to meet at the barracks once you've awakened Kiel."
Ashley follows it up by telling Kiel to pick up the ring over there.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> --Before Kiel awoke--
> "Hmm so that was the test? I have to wonder what it's testing..."
> 
> --after kiel awakes revision---
> ...




"Oh,i will be right there,before that what happened after i passed away,i mean you were trying to pick the ring before i started all that right?" Says Kiel he grow some curiosity about picking up the ring,Kiel try picking it up and going to the barracks after he picks it up


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

Alice arrives at the front door with Celus and Sparky in tow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh,i will be right there,before that what happened after i passed away,i mean you were trying to pick the ring before i started all that right?" Says Kiel he grow some curiosity about picking up the ring,Kiel try picking it up and going to the barracks after he picks it up


Kiel scoops the ring in nonchalantly while asking for directions to the barracks. The walk is short and uneventful. 


Sabl?s said:


> Alice arrives at the front door with Celus and Sparky in tow.



As alice exits he sees a grey capsule. It is labelled servant. Other than guard patrols there doesn't seem to be anybody else around.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 26, 2014)

The tentacle hops onto Alices,shoulder


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Ashley decides to look around for a bathroom to do business in.
Making sure to note it in his map if need be.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley decides to look around for a bathroom to do business in.
> Making sure to note it in his map if need be.



Ashley finds the bathroom. He is slightly creeper out by the guy staring at him while he goes. On the plus side he did offer chocolates, a mint, and a wider variety of colognes and hand lotions


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Ashley reverts before going to the bathroom, pain shoots through him and his leg. Ashley eats heal berries before he goes to heal his wounds.


Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley finds the bathroom. He is slightly creeped out by the guy staring at him while he goes. On the plus side he did offer chocolates, a mint, and a wider variety of colognes and hand lotions


_Creepy guy._
"Hey do you know where the showers are located? I'm filthy right now."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Alice proceeds to walk through into the Servant labeled capsule thinking it to be akin to the one Alexander and Irue brought with them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley reverts before going to the bathroom, pain shoots through him and his leg. Ashley eats heal berries before he goes to heal his wounds.
> 
> _Creepy guy._
> "Hey do you know where the showers are located? I'm filthy right now."


"Two lefts and a right sir." Damn guy still hadn't blinked



Sabl?s said:


> Alice proceeds to walk through into the Servant labeled capsule thinking it to be akin to the one Alexander and Irue brought with them.


Alice enters the capsule only to find it in fact is just as small on the inside as outside, having about as much space as a car balanced on its truck. All that was in the capsule was a seat a metal bar and a sign


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Two lefts and a right sir." Damn guy still hadn't blinked



Ashley leaves a tip of 2,500 for the creepy man.
_That's what you are supposed to do right?
_
"Thanks for the directions."
Ashley follows them marking them into the map also memorizing where he has been before from it.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice enters the capsule only to find it in fact is just as small on the inside as outside, having about as much space as a car balanced on its truck. All that was in the capsule was a seat a metal bar and a sign



_Hmm, one seater huh? I can get around that._

Alystor opens a space for Celus and Sparky to enter his pocket dimension then he reads the sign


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Hmm, one seater huh? I can get around that._
> 
> Alystor opens a space for Celus and Sparky to enter his pocket dimension then he reads the sign



1. Sit.
2. Strap in
3. Close hatch


----------



## manidk (Jan 26, 2014)

Sparky suddenly realizes that he is being unwittingly brought along for a quest and farts the fart of nervousness.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 1. Sit.
> 2. Strap in
> 3. Close hatch



_Looks easy enough_

Alystor follows the instructions to the letter.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Kiel find himself in the barracks looking into his surrodings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Ashley arrives at the showers
"Haven't washed in weeks."
Then enters.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel find himself in the barracks looking into his surrodings.


There are men, sleeping,cleaning, and sparing. Some doing all three at once. Kiel immediately spot Deru, doing his exercises.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley arrives at the showers
> "Haven't washed in weeks."
> Then enters.



The showers are filled with naked men. Ashley feels right at home.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> There are men, sleeping,cleaning, and sparing. Some doing all three at once. Kiel immediately spot Deru, doing his exercises..



Kiel looked to Deru and spoke in a manner like a soldier would do "Commander Deru right? I'm here like you told me to do soon after i come back to my senses,so how should i start as a new member from here?" Kiel said without moving his eyes from the man that make him pass away for the first time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looked to Deru and spoke in a manner like a soldier would do "Commander Deru right? I'm here like you told me to do soon after i come back to my senses,so how should i start as a new member from here?" Kiel said without moving his eyes from the man that make him pass away for the first time.



"I have called Young Master Viper. He has agreed that you be made a vassal on under the condition you bring him the head of a imperial official before the week is through. How does that strike you?."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 26, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Hmm, one seater huh? I can get around that._
> 
> Alystor opens a space for Celus and Sparky to enter his pocket dimension then he reads the sign






manidk said:


> Sparky suddenly realizes that he is being unwittingly brought along for a quest and farts the fart of nervousness.



"Shhh, Master Sparky, there is no need to dread. Just remember, there will be cake." Celus said, picking up the fearsome hound and stroking him back to calmness as he stepped into Alystor's rift.


----------



## manidk (Jan 26, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Shhh, Master Sparky, there is no need to dread. Just remember, there will be cake." Celus said, picking up the fearsome hound and stroking him back to calmness as he stepped into Alystor's rift.



"Cake" is all Sparky needs to hear.

His nervousness is gone in an instant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The showers are filled with naked men. Ashley feels right at home.


Someone somewhere shakes a fist at a GM angrily, but realizes they are separate statements meaning not necessarily related.
_Reminds me of the communal showers back at home when I was a kid. Of course there was a few more women in those, guess they are really strict about that here._
Ashley undresses and hangs up his clothes. 
Ashley's hair has gotten rather long
_Better not steal my clothes._
Then walks in looking for the best spot to take a normal shower.


----------



## manidk (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Someone somewhere shakes a fist at a GM angrily, but realizes they are separate statements meaning not necessarily related.
> _Reminds me of the communal showers back at home when I was a kid. Of course there was a few more women in those, guess they are really strict about that here._
> Ashley undresses and hangs up his clothes.
> Ashley's hair has gotten rather long
> ...



A faint scent hits Sparky's nose, despite his distance from the situation.

Bristling homosexuality maybe?  Did master bring another "friend" back to the mansion?

Sparky would have to assess him later, master gets so "distracted" sometimes that he forgets to feed Sparky.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ed eventually sat down in one of the libraries, sighing and looking at the ceiling. "Well, this sucks. Seems like everyone else has gotten something to do except me." Ed pulls out Angelus while wondering the estate. "The hell did you do to me when I put you on? Was it some kind of defense mechanism you or Ira made? Or was it Rapetrain who left me that present to make sure I wouldn't try to take you?"

Ed pauses for a moment before realizing the futility of asking it a question.

"...You're not even gonna bother giving me any kind of confirmation at all, are you?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I have called Young Master Viper. He has agreed that you be made a vassal on under the condition you bring him the head of a imperial official before the week is through. How does that strike you?."



"Hmmm,if i can't acomplish something i wouldn't be able to call me a vassal,if Master Viper agreed with it i will do it,so who is this imperial i need to take care of?Before giving me the detail of it would you mind tell me what a empty vassal means? I heard this from a woman when we were talking"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Looks easy enough_
> 
> Alystor follows the instructions to the letter.



As the hatch closes there is a pingmof confirmation. Suddenly the capsule drops. It wasn't the easy kovemt if vipers capsule, it was the hard drop of a bullet shot at the ground from a pissed off cloud.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Someone somewhere shakes a fist at a GM angrily, but realizes they are separate statements meaning not necessarily related.
> _Reminds me of the communal showers back at home when I was a kid. Of course there was a few more women in those, guess they are really strict about that here._
> Ashley undresses and hangs up his clothes.
> Ashley's hair has gotten rather long
> ...


As ashley showers he partakes in a soap bubble fight with a couple of the guy, afterwards they take turns scrubbing each others backs



P-X 12 said:


> Ed eventually sat down in one of the libraries, sighing and looking at the ceiling. "Well, this sucks. Seems like everyone else has gotten something to do except me." Ed pulls out Angelus while wondering the estate. "The hell did you do to me when I put you on? Was it some kind of defense mechanism you or Ira made? Or was it Rapetrain who left me that present to make sure I wouldn't try to take you?"
> 
> Ed pauses for a moment before realizing the futility of asking it a question.
> 
> "...You're not even gonna bother giving me any kind of confirmation at all, are you?"


*cricket cricket*



lokoxDZz said:


> "Hmmm,if i can't acomplish something i wouldn't be able to call me a vassal,if Master Viper agreed with it i will do it,so who is this imperial i need to take care of?Before giving me the detail of it would you mind tell me what a empty vassal means? I heard this from a woman when we were talking"



"An empty vassal or vessel?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As ashley showers he partakes in a soap bubble fight with a couple of the guy, afterwards they take turns scrubbing each others backs


Ashley deciding he's properly washed at this point leaves and waves goodbye.
Then proceeds to get dressed again.
_Awfully friendly weren't they? Need to get these clothes washed as well next_
On the way out Ashley looks for any signs outside of the showers indicating directions.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "An empty vassal or vessel?"



"An empty vessel that what she said to me"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the hatch closes there is a pingmof confirmation. Suddenly the capsule drops. It wasn't the easy kovemt if vipers capsule, it was the hard drop of a bullet shot at the ground from a pissed off cloud.



Celus continues to stroke Sparky, for he sat in the palms of the Five Gods, and feared death not.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the hatch closes there is a pingmof confirmation. Suddenly the capsule drops. It wasn't the easy kovemt if vipers capsule, it was the hard drop of a bullet shot at the ground from a pissed off cloud.



Alystor screams at being forced through layers like a broken roller coaster ride.

_....hopefully the landing will be better_


----------



## manidk (Jan 26, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus continues to stroke Sparky, for he sat in the palms of the Five Gods, feared death not.



Sparky is strangely calm, but nature was beginning to call.

Wouldn't be long now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "An empty vessel that what she said to me"


"Hmm... I don't know..." Deru strokes his great beard contemplatively. "I know someone who would know, but it always has a price. Such information is never free."


Sabl?s said:


> Alystor screams at being forced through layers like a broken roller coaster ride.
> 
> _....hopefully the landing will be better_



After an indeterminate amount of time the capsule slows 75% of the way before cranking out a hard stop, might as well have hit the ground.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 26, 2014)

_Sigh...Screw it, might as well put that on hold until I meet up with someone who knows the damn thing. But first, let's check on a hunch..._ Ed puts Angelus back on as he walks to the outside.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> After an indeterminate amount of time the capsule slows 75% of the way before cranking out a hard stop, might as well have hit the ground.



"*Good thing I stayed strapped, now to see if I can get out of this thing.*" Alystor tries to open the hatch


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm... I don't know..." Deru strokes his great beard contemplatively. "I know someone who would know, but it always has a price. Such information is never free."



"What price would that be? I still have to do my job and depending on the price i can try paying for this information with another job or something that this person ask for me"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Sigh...Screw it, might as well put that on hold until I meet up with someone who knows the damn thing. But first, let's check on a hunch..._ Ed puts Angelus back on as he walks to the outside.


The math returns in full force. Diagramming the breeze and explaining the wavelengths of light


Sabl?s said:


> "*Good thing I stayed strapped, now to see if I can get out of this thing.*" Alystor tries to open the hatch


Alice opens the hatch. The capsule is smoking and glows of heated metal. The capsule is located in the middle of a lush green field, wildflowers and small wildlife like rabbits are abundant.


lokoxDZz said:


> "What price would that be? I still have to do my job and depending on the price i can try paying for this information with another job or something that this person ask for me"



"Oh I don't know. The Snake Charmer is an odd one but his information is always good. "


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh I don't know. The Snake Charmer is an odd one but his information is always good. "



"Snake Charmer,huh? I guess i have nothing to lose on it,i should do talk to  him after doing the job you told me to do"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice opens the hatch. The capsule is smoking and glows of heated metal. The capsule is located in the middle of a lush green field, wildflowers and small wildlife like rabbits are abundant.



*You've gotta be kidding me. Where's civilization? I thought there'd be a cake shop somewhere at least, I don't wanna die!*

Alice uses Advanced Vision to get a layout of the area over 300 meters


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The math returns in full force. Diagramming the breeze and explaining the wavelengths of light
> 
> Alice opens the hatch. The capsule is smoking and glows of heated metal. The capsule is located in the middle of a lush green field, wildflowers and small wildlife like rabbits are abundant.
> 
> ...



"Ah, we have arrived." Celus said. He set Sparky on the ground so that he might chase the rabbits if it pleased him to, and walked over to observe some of the flowers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley deciding he's properly washed at this point leaves and waves goodbye.
> Then proceeds to get dressed again.
> _Awfully friendly weren't they? Need to get these clothes washed as well next_
> On the way out Ashley looks for any signs outside of the showers indicating directions.



Ashley makes his way to finding a laundromat of some sort for his clothes making marks on his map.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Snake Charmer,huh? I guess i have nothing to lose on it,i should do talk to  him after doing the job you told me to do"


"Yeah you do that, I'll contact him and see if he is busy. Although you should know, he is liable to ask for ANYTHING, be sure the information you want is worth it."



Sabl?s said:


> *You've gotta be kidding me. Where's civilization? I thought there'd be a cake shop somewhere at least, I don't wanna die!*
> 
> Alice uses Advanced Vision to get a layout of the area over 300 meters



There was plantlife and nature in every direction. Though there seemed to be a path into the forest in the distance to the east


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 26, 2014)

_Okay. So the math seems to be describing the real world actions around me. Let's see if I can use that to my advantage._ Ed creates a crystal boomerang and throws it in the air. He tries to use the equations made by his actions to see if he can predict where it will land before it hits the ground.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Okay. So the math seems to be describing the real world actions around me. Let's see if I can use that to my advantage._ Ed creates a crystal boomerang and throws it in the air. He tries to use the equations made by his actions to see if he can predict where it will land before it hits the ground.



Ed easily predicts the course of the boomerang. It might as well have been on rails with a neon sign at the destination


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley makes his way to finding a laundromat of some sort for his clothes making marks on his map.



Ashley enters what he presumes is a laundromat of some sort


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> There was plantlife and nature in every direction. Though there seemed to be a path into the forest in the distance to the east



_Whelp, I'm boned. May as well tell the truth...sort of_

He motions towards the dogkeeper  "*Funny story, I just finished searching the area and there doesn't seem to be anything remotely resembling civilization, guess we'll have to find cake elsewhere after I finish my job.*" He said putting on his most convincing facade


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley enters what he presumes is a laundromat of some sort



Ashley completely stripes naked, then transforms.
He shoves the clothes into the washer, puts detergent into it and then sets it to 30 minutes and waits.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ed easily predicts the course of the boomerang. It might as well have been on rails with a neon sign at the destination



_Huh. Kinda surprised that worked, actually._ "Nice to know that you're math thing can help me," Ed said to Angelus as he takes him off and puts it on a chain around his neck, hanging next to an object with a strange symbol on it. "Thanks for the new trick." He then heads towards the library to check out a few books on equations.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Yeah you do that, I'll contact him and see if he is busy. Although you should know, he is liable to ask for ANYTHING, be sure the information you want is worth it."



"No problems with that "anything". So going off this topic,you're saying to me to become a vassal i should take some imperial officer head right? Can you give me the details?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "No problems with that "anything". So going off this topic,you're saying to me to become a vassal i should take some imperial officer head right? Can you give me the details?"



"Find an official. Kill him or her (probably him). Cut off his head and bring it back here. Pretty simple."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley completely stripes naked, then transforms.
> He shoves the clothes into the washer, puts detergent into it and then sets it to 30 minutes and waits.



Ashley finishes his laundry then dries it, then reverts then puts it back on.
He then decides to go to the Library, he makes sure to make note of it on the map.
He sees Ed and a button labelled call.
"Yo Ed!"
He goes over to press it, then presses it.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ed was busy reading about equations and mathematical proofs for gravity and air pressure when Ash called him. _Sigh, guess I'll have to finish this later. Hopefully then I'll be able to figure things out._ Ed looks at the page number, closes the book, and said "Hey, Ash. Wait, where's Kiel- actually forget it. You need something? I'm kinda in the middle of reading."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Huh. Kinda surprised that worked, actually._ "Nice to know that you're math thing can help me," Ed said to Angelus as he takes him off and puts it on a chain around his neck, hanging next to another object. "Thanks for the new trick." He then heads towards the library to check out a few books on equations.



Ed proceeds to do so. Soon after he realizes how little he knows about math


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Find an official. Kill him or her (probably him). Cut off his head and bring it back here. Pretty simple."



"Fine by me,so i have one week,as a last question for who i have to show the head for?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed was busy reading about equations and mathematical proofs for gravity and air pressure when Ash called him. _Sigh, guess I'll have to finish this later._ Ed looks at the page number, closes the book, and said "Hey, Ash. Wait, where's Kiel- actually forget it. You need something? I'm kinda in the middle of reading."



"Kiel gained the right to be more than a servant... somehow. What are you reading about?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Fine by me,so i have one week,as a last question for who i have to show the head for?



"Eh. Bring it back here I guess. Or show Young master viper yourself. Same thing really."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 26, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Whelp, I'm boned. May as well tell the truth...sort of_
> 
> He motions towards the dogkeeper  "*Funny story, I just finished searching the area and there doesn't seem to be anything remotely resembling civilization, guess we'll have to find cake elsewhere after I finish my job.*" He said putting on his most convincing facade



"Oh, that's all right. Sparky! Find the cake!" Celus said. Alice noticed that Celus had taken out his greataxe and was holding in an ominous fashion, especially when coupled with the priest's too-cheery smile.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Kiel gained the right to be more than a servant... somehow. What are you reading about?"



"Oh, this? It's a book on mathematical proofs. Particularly on natural phenomena." Ed shows him the page he was on. "I'm still not exactly getting it right now...Anyways, what was that about Kiel?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Oh, that's all right. Sparky! Find the cake!" Celus said. Alice noticed that Celus had taken out his greataxe and was holding in an ominous fashion, especially when coupled with the priest's too-cheery smile.



"*Hey, there's no need for that you hear? I couldn't tell you because there could have been spies at the mansion. Tell you what, anything you want and I'll do it okay*." Alice holds both hands up in a defensive position and is slowly backing away from the clearly not pissed off and murderous priest


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Oh, this? It's a book on mathematical proofs. Particularly on natural phenomena." Ed shows him the page he was on. "I'm still not exactly getting it right now...Anyways, what was that about Kiel?"



"He's apparently worthy or something now, I don't really know. They probably are sending him on a mission now like Terragon said."
Ashley notices the ring Ed has and then the book.
"I never took you the type for math. So did you figure out what the ring does?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Eh. Bring it back here I guess. Or show Young master viper yourself. Same thing really."



"Fine,i'm will be going in my way then"  Kiel left the barracks and start thinking "A imperial officer i should start by looking for informations about that" Kiel start wandering through the place searching for some kind of library or someone that could provide him information about imperial officers and the place where them might be


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 26, 2014)

"Kind of. I found out it's ability and how to use it to my benefit." Ed grimaces as he resumes reading. "It'll probably be a while before I can use it to it's full potential, though. Hopefully in the mean time Kiel doesn't get himself killed." He notices Kiel coming into the library. "Huh. Looks like he decided to come here beforehand."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Kind of. I found out it's ability and how to use it to my benefit." Ed grimaces as he resumes reading. "It'll probably be a while before I can use it to it's full potential, though. Hopefully in the mean time Kiel doesn't get himself killed." He notices Kiel coming into the library. "Huh. Looks like he decided to come here beforehand."



"Yo Kiel, what did they want you to do?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yo Kiel, what did they want you to do?"



"Them want me to slay some Imperial officer and show them his/her head to Master Viper or Commander Deru,the problem lies that i don't received the information about its name or if its a man or a woman so i thought looking for a library or something to search about the imperial officers that may have conections with the Genus House,also i have one week to do it"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 26, 2014)

The tentacle on Eds shoulder vibrates 

"Mister Eds an Imperial Officer, p*d*p****."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

> "Them want me to slay some Imperial officer and show them his/her head to Master Viper or Commander Deru,the problem lies that i don't received the information about its name or if its a man or a woman so i thought looking for a library or something to search about the imperial officers that may have conections with the Genus House,also i have one week to do it"


"Sounds like it can be anyone you want."


TehChron said:


> The tentacle on Eds shoulder vibrates
> 
> "Mister Eds an Imperial Officer, p*d*p****."



Ashley was about to say something like that.
"I don't know about that Mikata. Maybe we could ask someone real quick?"
Ashley presses the Call button again.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 26, 2014)

Mikata waits patiently until someone responds to the call button

As soon as someone replies the tentacle vibrates again

"Mister Wrash passed on the Lord Marshall position of the 188th layer to Mister Ed when he died."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

"Its seem like that,but at the same time seems like it has something off about it thats why i was searching for a library"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata waits patiently until someone responds to the call button
> 
> As soon as someone replies the tentacle vibrates again
> 
> "Mister Wrash passed on the Lord Marshall position of the 188th layer to Mister Ed when he died."



"Would that make him a Imperial Officer or just a Lord Marshall? Also what if it was a person who swore a blood oath to House Genus?"
Ashley was rather curious


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah, we have arrived." Celus said. He set Sparky on the ground so that he might chase the rabbits if it pleased him to, and walked over to observe some of the flowers.



All dogs go to heaven, and this was as good as Zion for Sparky.

He flaunted about left and right, chasing rabbits into holes and chewing on grass that he would later vomit back up.

Such is the life of a dog.



Ichypa said:


> "Oh, that's all right. Sparky! Find the cake!" Celus said. Alice noticed that Celus had taken out his greataxe and was holding in an ominous fashion, especially when coupled with the priest's too-cheery smile.



Sparky sniffs, no cake detected.

He begins growling at small human, shinsoo flaring.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

"*H-hey, aren't you guys being a little hasty, it's just cake right. We can get some more, promise*" Alice feels cornered by the sheer killing intent radiating off the man and his dog

"*Someone...help?*" Alice feels a hum in his pocket and reaches in to find Robert's needle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*H-hey, aren't you guys being a little hasty, it's just cake right. We can get some more, promise*" Alice feels cornered by the sheer killing intent radiating off the man and his dog
> 
> "*Someone...help?*" Alice feels a hum in his pocket and reaches in to find Robert's needle




The needle Alice has hums rapidly at a high pitch only perceivable to dogs.
To a normal dog this would be annoying, but as the concept of dog it should be downright painful.
*"Down boy else I'll go even higher!"*
Then hums at a normal pitch to Alice and Celus
*"The young boy is simply too stupid to tell you a good lie Celus. Lying for reasons regarding the protection of the House itself is reasonable isn't it?"*
The voice has a mixture of Takime and somewhat Robert


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

"Well, I suggest that you begin by helping us find the way we need to go. After that, you can explain your true purpose in coming here." Celus said to Alystor, eyes glinting evilly. Raising his hands to the heavens, Celus called out to his gods.
"Oh, Fausen, God of War, guide us like you guide an arrow to its target. Oh Exelan, God of Victory, let us be successful in this endeavor. Oh Senan, God of Life, let our feet tread on the correct path. Oh Usui, God of Trickery, weave the threads of fate in our favor. Oh Caleb, Lord of the Gods, let your grace fall upon us and see that we win through. AMEN!" With that, Celus smacked Alice straight up into the air with the flat of his greataxe, and watched to see which direction he would land in, thus divining the will of the gods.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle Alice has hums rapidly at a high pitch only perceivable to dogs.
> To a normal dog this would be annoying, but as the concept of dog it should be downright painful.
> *"Down boy else I'll go even higher!"*
> Then hums at a normal pitch to Alice and Celus
> ...



Alice easily dodges the Axe and responds to the needle "*Hey! That isn't a very nice thing to say.*" Snark comments directed at his level of intelligence were a sore topic for the boy, he grips it tighter


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

The tentacle extended as Alice flew through the air, wrapped around the needle, and bit into it

Fuck the Old Hag


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle Alice has hums rapidly at a high pitch only perceivable to dogs.
> To a normal dog this would be annoying, but as the concept of dog it should be downright painful.



Just as your average house dog would only hear his name and come running when he wants to, Sparky, too, possesses the ability to only hear what he chooses is necessary.  It kept Celus bothering him too much, Sparky usually tuning out his ramblings unless the words "food" or "fetch" were uttered.

Needless to say, the sound has no effect on the conceptual canine.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice dodges the Axe and responds to the needle "*Hey! That isn't a very nice thing to say.*" Snark comments directed at his level of intelligence were a sore topic for the boy



While Alystor is distracted by the needle, Celus swings and hits him again.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> While Alystor is distracted by the needle, Celus swings and hits him again.




Alice manages to block with his right fabricated arm and is only sent a few meters backwards.

"*Can't we talk this out?*" He says to Celus, noting that he was going to have a conversation with the rude needle later


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

manidk said:


> Just as your average house dog would only hear his name and come running when he wants to, Sparky, too, possesses the ability to only hear what he chooses is necessary.  It kept Celus bothering him too much, Sparky usually tuning out his ramblings unless the words "food" or "fetch" were uttered.
> 
> Needless to say, the sound has no effect on the conceptual canine.


((That isn't how dogs work))


TehChron said:


> The tentacle extended as Alice flew through the air, wrapped around the needle, and bit into it
> 
> Fuck the Old Hag


*"Mika!"*
The needle spoke in Robert's voice and managed to get out of the way as Alice moved his body. If not the needle vibrates rapidly to get mika off.


Sabl?s said:


> Alice manages to block with his right fabricated arm and is only sent a few meters backwards.
> 
> "*Can't we talk this out?*" He says to Celus, noting that he was going to have a conversation with the rude needle later


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

The tentacle wraps itself more tightly around the needle, biting into it more viciously in a berserk rage

The half of its length attached to Alice remains oddly still, however


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((That isn't how dogs work))



Just as the average house dog ignores his owner's calls to get in the crate or return from outside, Sparky ignores logic as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The tentacle wraps itself more tightly around the needle, biting into it more viciously in a berserk rage
> 
> The half of its length attached to Alice remains oddly still, however


The needle while surprisingly resilient knew it was inevitable unless Alice herself did something.
*"Mika-chan is there anything you want to know before I go?"*


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice manages to block with his right fabricated arm and is only sent a few meters backwards.
> 
> "*Can't we talk this out?*" He says to Celus, noting that he was going to have a conversation with the rude needle later



Such movement would be impossible, since Celus had tossed Alice directly up. Being knocked backward by such a blow would be impossible due to the laws of inertia and momentum.
"Certainly! After the will of the Gods has been divined.!" Celus called up to him.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything began moving in slow motion and the boy took everything surrounding him, their shinsoo activity, impurities, emotions over a large distance. Alystor can feel his patience running seriously low. The arrogant mutt, the overzealous priest, a needle insulting him and now  scrapping with a tentacle strapped to his shoulder

Noticeably, Alystor's eye appeared to be glowing and working in overdrive, gazing in multiple directions so fast, the red pupil could no longer be perceived by the naked eye.

The red markings on his face glow and spread. With that, he wrestles the needle away from the tentacle and receives a blow from the Priest's Axe however intentionally brings his shoulder on the base while maximizing obfuscate leaving his defenses at their weakest. The result was a large chunk of the left half of the boy's body being blown right off instantly and the tentacle along with it. Afterwards throws the needle into a portal

With the shoulder regenerating, Celus comes at him again with another swing of his axe. Alice decides to position himself in a way that the blow would send him flying East and so it does.



> "Certainly! After the will of the Gods has been divined.!" Celus called up to him.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

The tentacle responds to this by flowing into the boys bloodstream innocuously due to the power of its obfuscate.

The level difference between the two left the demon child oblivious


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Due to the Eye's unprecedented development and the tentacle not sporting Mikata's true power, evidence by it's inability to devour a mere needle, Alystor foresaw the slime's plot and used Rubear to prevent the tentacle from accessing his insides and ripped off a lock of his hair. All the while still approaching the Eastern Path of the Jungle


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

The mere fraction of Mikatas power was enough to convince the naive child that his precautions were enough with its Obfuscate

Naturally, he was mistaken


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

As Alystor reaches the ground, one of the strands of hair he'd removed before Mika invaded his innards begins to regenerate and forms an identical copy of himself. Knowing the shrewd slime-child, Alice knew he could never be too careful. The presumably infected Alice intentionally makes himself vulnerable and actively shuts down his abilities for the new to dispatch of him and immediately send the corpse to an infinite dimension

In front of him stood the path into an enormous forest.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

"Excellent! Let us carry onward!" Celus said, and began heading towards the forest. "So, why did you actually want to come here?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sounds like it can be anyone you want."
> 
> 
> Ashley was about to say something like that.
> ...


*gunship*

"Yes?"


TehChron said:


> Mikata waits patiently until someone responds to the call button
> 
> As soon as someone replies the tentacle vibrates again
> 
> "Mister Wrash passed on the Lord Marshall position of the 188th layer to Mister Ed when he died."



*Scoff*

"The mantle of Lord Marshall isn't passed it is taken, like all meritorious positions. Further more Layer 188 has a Lord governor at this time so there wouldn't be a Marshall unless said governor was killed by said Marshall candidate. Now are you going to waste my time or check out a book?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Due to the Eye's unprecedented development and the tentacle not sporting Mikata's true power, evidence by it's inability to devour a mere needle, Alystor foresaw the slime's plot and used Rubear to prevent the tentacle from accessing his insides and ripped off a lock of his hair. All the while still approaching the Eastern Path of the Jungle





TehChron said:


> The mere fraction of Mikatas power was enough to convince the naive child that his precautions were enough with its Obfuscate
> 
> Naturally, he was mistaken


Alice's rubear forces the sliver of slime out of his body and onto the ground


Ichypa said:


> "Excellent! Let us carry onward!" Celus said, and began heading towards the forest. "So, why did you actually want to come here?"



The forest is pleasant. Peaceful. Disturbingly so.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice's rubear forces the sliver of slime out of his body and onto the ground
> 
> 
> The forest is pleasant. Peaceful. Disturbingly so.



Celus begins singing hymns to the Five Gods.


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Sparky barks a happy tune and frolicks merrily.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Scoff*
> 
> "The mantle of Lord Marshall isn't passed it is taken, like all meritorious positions. Further more Layer 188 has a Lord governor at this time so there wouldn't be a Marshall unless said governor was killed by said Marshall candidate. Now are you going to waste my time or check out a book?"



"Any books on vassals?That could be your target Kiel."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus begins singing hymns to the Five Gods.





manidk said:


> Sparky barks a happy tune and frolicks merrily.


As they venture deeper into the forest Celus and sparky asr assaulted by sunshine and rainbows peaking through the tree canopy, followed by an air raid of butterflies .


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Any books on vassals?That could be your target Kiel."



'Royal heraldry and officiation'


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'Royal heraldry and officiation'



"That book sounds good. Got any books on "The sacred text" as well?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

_This place is a contradiction. The Masked man told me there would be no obstacles if I was careful and that this would be a walk in the park. Considering his types, that probably means deadly for someone like me. Shouldn't let my guard down.
_
Alice uses Zeropoint and sphere while searching for a giant oak tree


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That book sounds good. Got any books on "The sacred text" as well?"



"Which sacred text? There are many."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Which sacred text? There are many."



"Really? Hmm, suppose wouldn't asking for the version that the gods refer to would help? Nah, no way I would be allowed access even if you did have it.
Do you guys have "How I Became A God And You Can Too." by Rapetrain T. Assbreaker?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Really? Hmm, suppose wouldn't asking for the version that the gods refer to would help? Nah, no way I would be allowed access even if you did have it.
> Do you guys have "How I Became A God And You Can Too." by Rapetrain T. Assbreaker?"



*clickty clack* *Buzzer*

"You lack The proper clearance."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *clickty clack* *Buzzer*
> 
> "You lack The proper clearance."



"Figures don't want just anyone popping into the god's realm, okay then. How about books about sealed demons in a human host and using their powers as they sleep. Something like that?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Figures don't want just anyone popping into the god's realm, okay then. How about books about sealed demons in a human host and using their powers as they sleep. Something like that?"



 Crabtree doesn't even bother typing, she just stares at ashley


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As they venture deeper into the forest Celus and sparky asr assaulted by sunshine and rainbows peaking through the tree canopy, followed by an air raid of butterflies .
> 
> 
> 'Royal heraldry and officiation'



The tentacle reaches up and begins devouring the butterflies greedily


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Crabtree doesn't even bother typing, she just stares at ashley



"S-sorry. Too specific I guess. How about just a book about the history of catastrophic demons? Name is Ashley Winchester by the way."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The tentacle reaches up and begins devouring the butterflies greedily



'Ah no!'
'Save us!'
'Sepre unum Moloch!'
 The butterflies cry

The light fades a presence stirs through the veil


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "S-sorry. Too specific I guess. How about just a book about the history of catastrophic demons? Name is Ashley Winchester by the way."



*clikcty clack*
"The only one you are cleared for is rather elementary. Do you still want it?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'Ah no!'
> 'Save us!'
> 'Sepre unum Moloch!'
> The butterflies cry
> ...



The tentacle pauses mid-snack, then returns to the company of the other three


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

_I don't have time for this_

The moment the new arrival appeared, Alystor entered his dimension


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _I don't have time for this_
> 
> The moment the new arrival appeared, Alystor entered his dimension


The needle hums
*"It pursues."*


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'Ah no!'
> 'Save us!'
> 'Sepre unum Moloch!'
> The butterflies cry
> ...



Celus raised his great axe.
"You there! I the name of the Five Gods, I bid thee to answer: who are you? You have a fearsome appearance, yet the butterflies, creatures of grace and beauty, call upon you for aid. Are you a defender of beauty, or a perpetrator of ugliness?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Sparky barks in greeting at the strange human thing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus raised his great axe.
> "You there! I the name of the Five Gods, I bid thee to answer: who are you? You have a fearsome appearance, yet the butterflies, creatures of grace and beauty, call upon you for aid. Are you a defender of beauty, or a perpetrator of ugliness?"



Moloch
B6

"I am Moloch! Lord of the binding ways! Arch-Summonr of Antario! Who dares desecrate my Sentinelflies?"
"Twas the ooze! "
"Yes yes the ooze!"

Moloch raises his hand, the Mika tentacle flies into it.

"Hmm. I see. Meto lisus conundro!"

He drops the  tentacle into the earth where is squirms and implodes upon itself. Lightning strike and where there was once a tentacle there is now Mika, clutching a cooking book


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle hums
> *"It pursues."*



"*I'll believe it when I see it.*"



> "Hmm. I see. Meto lisus conundro!"
> 
> He drops the tentacle into the earth where is squirms and implodes upon itself. Lightning strike and where there was once a tentacle there is now Mika, clutching a cooking book



"*...Shit*" Alice exits his dimension


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Moloch
> B6
> 
> "I am Moloch! Lord of the binding ways! Arch-Summonr of Antario! Who dares desecrate my Sentinelflies?"
> ...


Mikata continues reading, completely oblivious to her change in circumstance.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Moloch
> B6
> 
> "I am Moloch! Lord of the binding ways! Arch-Summonr of Antario! Who dares desecrate my Sentinelflies?"
> ...



"*Well, you've got it. Can I be on my merry way now?*"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'Royal heraldry and officiation'



Kiel take a look and start searching for imperial officers in the book and also take a look at the royalty to know about it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel take a look and start searching for imperial officers in the book and also take a look at the royalty to know about it



The imperial ranks are as follows

Emperor
Emperor's steward
Queen Mother
Grand inquisitor
Heads of the Great Noble families - Supreme Commander
Imperial Spymaster - Master of Lore  - Imperial Bank Master- Supreme head of Judiciary Council
Lord Governor / Marshall / Princes
King / Queen
Regional Czar / Various Nobles
Magistrate
Mayor
Congressman


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Moloch
> B6
> 
> "I am Moloch! Lord of the binding ways! Arch-Summonr of Antario! Who dares desecrate my Sentinelflies?"
> ...



Celus stared at the summoned slime girl. He hadn't gotten a good look at her before, but now that he had, it was obvious.

His eyes, opened by the gods, saw the light that shown from within her. It was the light that was everything that the Five Gods represented, the banner under which he and his brothers and sisters marched. It was their greatest tool, their strongest weapon, the ultimate path to Their greatest goal.

It was Hope.

It was the belief that the world, that people could be better. It was the strength to continue when the impossible stood in your way. It was the voice that told you, that one day, the unachieveable _could_ be achieved. It was the dream of a perfect, beautiful utopia made real.

Celus, at that moment, swore to protect this light with his life.

Throwing himself between Mika and Moloch, bent knee before the powerful summoner.
"Oh mighty, Moloch, I beg you to have mercy! This child could not have known that you were kindred, fellow makers of beauty! This was an act of ignorance, not malevolence. Look at her, see the light within her! She harmed your servants, yes, but you who rules this forest filled with beauty, and she who holds that light beyond lights, cannot be enemies! I beg you, if you must avenge this transgression, let me suffer in her stead, and then send us through your forest before we can do more harm in our ignorance."


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Sparky farts the fart of humility and passiveness, hoping to show Moloch how humble the group is, and that they mean no harm.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus stared at the summoned slime girl. He hadn't gotten a good look at her before, but now that he had, it was obvious.
> 
> His eyes, opened by the gods, saw the light that shown from within her. It was the light that was everything that the Five Gods represented, the banner under which he and his brothers and sisters marched. It was their greatest tool, their strongest weapon, the ultimate path to Their greatest goal.
> 
> ...


"It is her who doth commit the crime and so it shall be her who suffers its penance. Though your plees do not fall upon deaf ears. You have my word I shan't kill her." Moloch drew his sword and plunged it into Mika's chest producing a brilliant light. "Errta value Pinnochio!" He removed his sword and Mika dropped to the ground. Her body began to sqiurm wildly. A sound like the Crackling of a dying fire was heard as black bands wove their way  wildly around her body like tattoos.

When they finished she was no long Mika the slime girl. She was Mika the living breathing girl.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The imperial ranks are as follows
> 
> Emperor
> Emperor's steward
> ...



Kiel thinks "thats pretty much the most of the nobles" he use his abilities to maxime his brain functions and with nanite making a perfect memory of everything write in the book. He also especiality in remembering about the Imperial Spymaste and Imperial Bank master and then he tries finding about some Imperial with relations with the Genus House,or if he can't find it he trys finding some book about the "traitors of the Genus House" that could stand in a imperial officer rank


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "It is her who doth commit the crime and so it shall be her who suffers its penance. Though your plees do not fall upon deaf ears. You have my word I shan't kill her." Moloch drew his sword and plunged it into Mika's chest producing a brilliant light. "Errta value Pinnochio!" He removed his sword and Mika dropped to the ground. Her body began to sqiurm wildly. A sound like the Crackling of a dying fire was heard as black bands wove their way  wildly around her body like tattoos.
> 
> When they finished she was no long Mika the slime girl. She was Mika the living breathing girl.



Celus rushed to Mika's side.
"Oh, my Queen of Beauty! Are you unharmed?" he wept.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Mikata stands up and glares at the interruption to her reading.

"Hey!" She exclaimed, hands on her hips. "What was that for?" She attempts to have her hair extend in the Satan Hair technique menacingly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus rushed to Mika's side.
> "Oh, my Queen of Beauty! Are you unharmed?" he wept.





TehChron said:


> Mikata stands up and glares at the interruption to her reading.
> 
> "Hey!" She exclaimed, hands on her hips. "What was that for?" She attempts to have her hair extend in the Satan Hair technique menacingly.



Mika opens her mouth to respond when she begins vomiting up various items,including a pickaxe and a weird stick. A stone spear rips put the back of her pants.

There was more than a little blood on the items


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika opens her mouth to respond when she begins vomiting up various items,including a pickaxe and a weird stick. A stone spear rips put the back of her pants.
> 
> There was more than a little blood on the items


Mikata falls to her knees, gathering up her belongings.


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Sparky sniffed the girl, no longer smelling jello.

He was no longer interested in her.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "It is her who doth commit the crime and so it shall be her who suffers its penance. Though your plees do not fall upon deaf ears. You have my word I shan't kill her." Moloch drew his sword and plunged it into Mika's chest producing a brilliant light. "Errta value Pinnochio!" He removed his sword and Mika dropped to the ground. Her body began to sqiurm wildly. A sound like the Crackling of a dying fire was heard as black bands wove their way  wildly around her body like tattoos.
> 
> When they finished she was no long Mika the slime girl. She was Mika the living breathing girl.



 " *Moloch! Lord of the binding ways! Arch-Summonr of Antario! Would you please so kindly direct me towards a giant Oak Tree in the Verdant Plaza?*" Alice said


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Celus leaps to Mika's aid.
"Allow me to bear your burden, oh bearer of the light of hope!" he cried, and took up Mika's belonging's for her. He bowed.
"I am Celus, priest of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. It is an honor to be blessed with your presence. Might I know your name, Oh Brightest of Stars?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

"Mi-mikata..." She replies, voice rasping


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Sparky grabbed the stone spear in his mouth.

It was time for a game of fetch.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky grabbed the stone spear in his mouth.
> 
> It was time for a game of fetch.



Mikata reached out, attempting to stretch her arm to grab it back


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> " *Moloch! Lord of the binding ways! Arch-Summonr of Antario! Would you please so kindly direct me towards a giant Oak Tree in the Verdant Plaza?*" Alice said



Moloch looks to alice. Wordlessly he points over his shoulder, his eyes appraising the boy


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata reached out, attempting to stretch her arm to grab it back



Her arm falls to stretch as sparky grabs the poo and blood smeared spear in his mouth


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Mi-mikata..." She replies, voice rasping



"Lady Mikata. You bear a bright light, a light of hope that is the expression of everything I fight for. I swear to protect you with my life." Celus said.



manidk said:


> Sparky grabbed the stone spear in his mouth.
> 
> It was time for a game of fetch.



Taking the stone spear from Sparky, Celus said, "Let us wait to play until there more room to run, Master Sparky."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel thinks "thats pretty much the most of the nobles" he use his abilities to maxime his brain functions and with nanite making a perfect memory of everything write in the book. He also especiality in remembering about the Imperial Spymaste and Imperial Bank master and then he tries finding about some Imperial with relations with the Genus House,or if he can't find it he trys finding some book about the "traitors of the Genus House" that could stand in a imperial officer rank



Remarkably the secretive Genus's hadn't PUBLISHED A BOOK about their enemies. Kiel is shocked


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Moloch looks to alice. Wordlessly he points over his shoulder, his eyes appraising the boy



He puts on a monkey's smile

"*Thanks Mister, I'll be on my way then.*" Alys tries walking past Moloch


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *clikcty clack*
> "The only one you are cleared for is rather elementary. Do you still want it?"



"... No, it would do me any good. You're clearly an experienced person. 
What  second book would you recommend?"


Sabl?s said:


> He puts on a monkey's smile
> 
> "*Thanks Mister, I'll be on my way then.*" Alys tries walking past Moloch


The needle hums
*"Stupid child, be more cautious."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> He puts on a monkey's smile
> 
> "*Thanks Mister, I'll be on my way then.*" Alys tries walking past Moloch



As alice walks by Moloch speaks. "You should be more careful with whom you associate"


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Her arm falls to stretch as sparky grabs the poo and blood smeared spear in his mouth



Sparky waddles about happily, paying no mind to the excrement.



Ichypa said:


> "Lady Mikata. You bear a bright light, a light of hope that is the expression of everything I fight for. I swear to protect you with my life." Celus said.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the stone spear from Sparky, Celus said, "Let us wait to play until there more room to run, Master Sparky."



Sparky whines.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Lady Mikata. You bear a bright light, a light of hope that is the expression of everything I fight for. I swear to protect you with my life." Celus said.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the stone spear from Sparky, Celus said, "Let us wait to play until there more room to run, Master Sparky."



Mikata nods her head numbly, continuing to attempt to use Satan Hair, in shock at this latest assault to her identity.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods her head numbly, continuing to attempt to use Satan Hair, in shock at this latest assault to her identity.



Nothing happens.

"Well I gave my word I would not kill you. And I shan't. My sentinelflies are under no such obligations though. Toodles." Moloch fades back through the veil.

As the flight returns the sentinel flies  begin to cir me ominously. Where there were once dozens there were not hundred. Thousands.

"She ate our kin."
"Must be up punished."
"Punished."
"What shall we do?"

*silence*

A single voice floats out of the wind.
"Eaaaaaaat heeeeeeeeeer."


"EAT HER!"
"EAT THE FEMALE!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods her head numbly, continuing to attempt to use Satan Hair, in shock at this latest assault to her identity.


The needle hums at Mikata
*"Maybe you'll finally get what makes up a woman now. By the way have fun every month. In your case right now since this is your first day being a real girl."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... No, it would do me any good. You're clearly an experienced person.
> What  second book would you recommend?"



'The Art of Politics: Walk softly and carry a big stick'


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Remarkably the secretive Genus's hadn't PUBLISHED A BOOK about their enemies. Kiel is shocked



"Guess that makes sense in some point would be stupid making enemys know about themselves"
Kiel try finding where he could find some Imperial officers and their names,the location and how far it was from where he was,he also try finding about their possible guards


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Guess that makes sense in some point would be stupid making enemys know about themselves"
> Kiel try finding where he could find some Imperial officers and their names,the location and how far it was from where he was,he also try finding about their possible guards



"Do you know computers exist? Gizoogle it."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nothing happens.
> 
> "Well I gave my word I would not kill you. And I shan't. My sentinelflies are under no such obligations though. Toodles." Moloch fades back through the veil.
> 
> ...



Celus sadly watches Moloch go.
"I'm sorry, oh lord of this beautiful forest. But I cannot allow your servants to snuff out Lady Mika's light." Celus raised his axe into the air, and brought it down in a chopping motion. Emphryal figures appeared behind him as he called out their names.

"Fausen, God of War, lend me thy might!"



"Excelan, God of Victory, lend me thy blessings!"



"Senan, God of Life, lend me thy vigor!"



"Usui, God of Trickery, lend me thy cunning!"



The four Gods blazed with light, which flowed into Celus, and disappeared. Filled with divine glory, Celus declared, "If you wish harm upon Lady Mikata, you must face me first!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Do you know computers exist? Gizoogle it."



"fine by me"  Kiel create 3 clones of himself and conect his 3 brains,he create with nanites a computerlike in his body and with maximun output of 3 brains and  a supercomputer he start enhancing his cells to have the propriete to carry Kiel abilities within each one then he start linking with signals of possible thoughts through the place and further to collect information about the imperial officers


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ed realizes that Mikata's tentacle had disappeared. _Huh. I'm guessing that's not supposed to happen. Eh, she should be fine._ Ed still reads his book, trying to solve some equations in said books.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

To avoid other unprecedented circumstances, Alystor maneuvers the forest from his own dimension and follows the direction Moloch sent him in

The Forest guardian's word ringing in his head 



> "You should be more careful with whom you associate"



_You're telling me? Story of my life._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'The Art of Politics: Walk softly and carry a big stick'



"Okay, I'll take that and 'Royal heraldry and officiation'. Thanks for putting up with me."
Ashley goes to sit down and read the two books in detail.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Alystor picks up Takime's needle from his pocket

"*Oi, you ready to apologize yet?*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alystor picks up Takime's needle from his pocket
> 
> "*Oi, you ready to apologize yet?*"


The needle hums a harsh tone
*"Says the boy going to certain death and cannot go back on it. The man is right be more careful with whom you associate. Now you are stuck in a rut. I won't apologize unless you make it through this alive, because you are the one that carries me and you'll be alone. That motivation enough for your 'smaller than the tip of my needle' brain? 
Feel free to ask me for ideas, I'm sure you'll need them."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle hums a harsh tone
> *"Says the boy going to certain death and cannot go back on it. The man is right be more careful with whom you associate. Now you are stuck in a rut. I won't apologize unless you make it through this alive, because you are the one that carries me and you'll be alone. That motivation enough for your 'smaller than the tip of my needle' brain?
> Feel free to ask me for ideas, I'm sure you'll need them."*



Alice grits his teeth and fumes at the incredibly rude needle's proclamation

"*Where does a needle get off being such a smartass? I know I've done a lot of stupid stuff in the past but you could be a little nicer about it.*" He yells at the ornament


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice grits his teeth and fumes at the incredibly rude needle's proclamation
> 
> "*Where does a needle get off being such a smartass? I know I've done a lot of stupid stuff in the past but you could be a little nicer about it.*" He yells at the ornament



*"I am being nice about it. Everyone else however? Or do you not remember losing that eye? Do you know what will probably happen to you once you deliver that if you even make it?"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"I am being nice about it. Everyone else however? Or do you not remember losing that eye? Do you know what will probably happen to you once you deliver that if you even make it?"*



"*Think it might be a trap? I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt, he might be a nice guy under that scary mask. And if it is a trap, I'll just beat him up later. Simple*." Alice says confidently


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Think it might be a trap? I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt, he might be a nice guy under that scary mask. And if it is a trap, I'll just beat him up later. Simple*." Alice says confidently



Alice could hear nothing but laughter
*"You are most certainly going to die."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Alice could hear nothing but laughter
> *"You are most certainly going to die."*


Alice stays in silence  for a moment

"*Hmpf, If it comes to that there's  no point despairing over it. Not that I'm particularly pessimistic either. By all means, if you have better ideas, share.*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus sadly watches Moloch go.
> "I'm sorry, oh lord of this beautiful forest. But I cannot allow your servants to snuff out Lady Mika's light." Celus raised his axe into the air, and brought it down in a chopping motion. Emphryal figures appeared behind him as he called out their names.
> 
> "Fausen, God of War, lend me thy might!"
> ...



Sentinelflies
C9



The sentinelflies ignore Celus as they swarm Mika, nipping at her skin like piharannas


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice stays in silence  for a moment
> 
> "*Hmpf, If it comes to that there's  no point despairing over it. Not that I'm particularly pessimistic either. By all means, if you have better ideas, share.*"



*"Go back and help them."*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nothing happens.
> 
> "Well I gave my word I would not kill you. And I shan't. My sentinelflies are under no such obligations though. Toodles." Moloch fades back through the veil.
> 
> ...



Mikata frowns, she just had her body fundamentally altered to the point where it _literally wasnt her body any more_, and now she had a bunch of butterflies had decided to eat her?

And she had no idea why the hell this was even happening?

Screw that.

"CZAR PALLADIUM!"

The guardian erupted from Blowtaro, and then the world split.

Red: "Esperacchius!" Mikata cried, golden light of hope cleansing the instrument of the bodily fluids forced upon it by the transition. "Let's see if we can soothe the anger in these weird things!" Her fingers raced across the strings, playing the instrument.

Blue: "Devourer Armor! Juggernaut Mode!" The former slime girl cried out, shadows coalescing around her form



Her stone spear was recalled to her hand by a tendril of darkness, her mind filled with knowledge of the Dark Side and the limitless experience of Jedi and Sith alike. Cloaked in anger and rage, Mikata herself was like the eye of the storm, calm and serene.

"Czar, will you assist me?" She paused, "And will _someone tell me what the hell is going on here?!_"


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Red:  Sparky whines more.


Blue:  Sparky barks loudly at select pockets of the Sentinelflies, blasting them apart with concentrated sound waves.



TehChron said:


> She paused, "And will _someone tell me what the hell is going on here?!_"



Sparky barks.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Red: "Iron Step!" Celus cried. though his feet remain firmly planted, the wedge of shinsoo that normally accompanied a Step still surged forward, creating a shckwave that harmlessly scattered the swarm. "Let's go." Celus said, snatching up Mika, her stuff, and Sparky, and the Stepped over to the other side of the swarm, and continued to Step after Alice. The strength Fausen granted him allowed him to support his baggage without hinderance.

Blue: As the sentinalflies attempt to fly past him, the priest's greataxe comes up. With the God of victory fueling his Sphere and zero point to their maximum, Celus is able to sense each individual insect in the swarm, and the axe begins to blur through the air, forming a wall of sharp steel that delicately struck sentinalfly after sentinalfly from the air.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Kiel create in the center of the three clones a machine like and start amping his mind through,now feeling and hearing every wavesound,and brain signal was fully reached through his bodies,each cell both machine or organic had his proprieties on them.

He start searching for the Imperial officiers with telepath through miles away from his main body searching in people mind to get his information


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Go back and help them."*



"*Help them, Now whose being naive? At least the Masked bastard is an unknown and hasn't tried to kill me. From where I'm standing, there isn't a damn person whose remotely trustworthy, sorry no dice.*" Alice keeps moving onward in his dimension, his left eye scouring the living plane for the Oak Tree unaware that his skin began to darken resembling a badly administered tan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Help them, Now whose being naive? At least the Masked bastard is an unknown and hasn't tried to kill me. From where I'm standing, there isn't a damn person whose remotely trustworthy, sorry no dice.*" Alice keeps moving onward in his dimension, his left eye scouring the living plane for the Oak Tree unaware that his skin began to darken resembling a badly administered tan.



*"Such a foolish child already you fall to corruption look at how your skin blackens like charcoal. A truly ugly person you are becoming.
Never said you had to fight for them, simply help them. Let them into your dimension to get away from the nigh infinite amount of butterflies. Gratitude should be expressed and it comes off as an apology."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata frowns, she just had her body fundamentally altered to the point where it _literally wasnt her body any more_, and now she had a bunch of butterflies had decided to eat her?
> 
> And she had no idea why the hell this was even happening?
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> Red:  Sparky whines more.
> 
> 
> Blue:  Sparky barks loudly at select pockets of the Sentinelflies, blasting them apart with concentrated sound waves.
> ...





Ichypa said:


> Red: "Iron Step!" Celus cried. though his feet remain firmly planted, the wedge of shinsoo that normally accompanied a Step still surged forward, creating a shckwave that harmlessly scattered the swarm. "Let's go." Celus said, snatching up Mika, her stuff, and Sparky, and the Stepped over to the other side of the swarm, and continued to Step after Alice. The strength Fausen granted him allowed him to support his baggage without hinderance.
> 
> Blue: As the sentinalflies attempt to fly past him, the priest's greataxe comes up. With the God of victory fueling his Sphere and zero point to their maximum, Celus is able to sense each individual insect in the swarm, and the axe begins to blur through the air, forming a wall of sharp steel that delicately struck sentinalfly after sentinalfly from the air.


Red: Esperacchius transforms showering the sentinelflies in light "HISS! BEGONE WITCH!" The sentinelflies at the front shielded the others from the light as the weight of the mob pressed on. Celus created a shockwave, scattering the Sentinelflies, before snatching up Mika and attempting to flee through the gap.. "RISE GAURDIANS OF THE WOOD! FELL THE INTERLOPERS!"

Entire groves of trees began to move and twist

Wood Ents 
C6


Ble: Czar Rubs his hand on his chin. 'Justice is being done. To interfere would be unjust!'. Sparky and Celus take to the offensive attacking the sentinelflies where they could. Celus thought it was going to be easy but great underestimated the blistering speed the small size of the sentinelflies afforded them. As they do the sentinelflies cease swarming and instead attack in an organized manner, filing their Inga against themselves and spinning at high speeds, dive bombing. The result was a penetrating attack over a small area to devastating effect


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Such a foolish child already you fall to corruption look at how your skin blackens like charcoal. A truly ugly person you are becoming.
> Never said you had to fight for them, simply help them. Let them into your dimension to get away from the nigh infinite amount of butterflies. Gratitude should be expressed and it comes off as an apology."*



The blend of Robert and Takime's voices briefly switches to just Robert.

"Alystor, you lazy no-good sack of shit, get back there and protect those people!  You think I ever trusted any of you ingrates completely?  Fuck no, but you guys were all I had!  It's no use to betray people(and stylish dogs) just because there is a chance that they may betray you!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*Help them, Now whose being naive? At least the Masked bastard is an unknown and hasn't tried to kill me. From where I'm standing, there isn't a damn person whose remotely trustworthy, sorry no dice.*" Alice keeps moving onward in his dimension, his left eye scouring the living plane for the Oak Tree unaware that his skin began to darken resembling a badly administered tan.



Alice continues down the path unmolested eventually coming to a clearing. He sees a city in the distace a oak tree of at least 10 km in height at its center


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Such a foolish child already you fall to corruption look at how your skin blackens like charcoal. A truly ugly person you are becoming.
> Never said you had to fight for them, simply help them. Let them into your dimension to get away from the nigh infinite amount of butterflies. Gratitude should be expressed and it comes off as an apology."*





manidk said:


> The blend of Robert and Takime's voices briefly switches to just Robert.
> 
> "Alystor, you lazy no-good sack of shit, get back there and protect those people!  You think I ever trusted any of you ingrates completely?  Fuck no, but you guys were all I had!  It's no use to betray people(and stylish dogs) just because there is a chance that they may betray you!"



"*...You talk way too much and your selling point kind of sucks. Fine, this once, I'll try to be the better person.* Alice ventures back to where he left the group to see them swarmed by wildlife and opens a gateway a few meters ahead of them for the trio to escape should they choose.

Aside from that, he decides not to interfere in their scuffles and steps back towards the oaktree he had discovered.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Esperacchius transforms showering the sentinelflies in light "HISS! BEGONE WITCH!" The sentinelflies at the front shielded the others from the light as the weight of the mob pressed on. Celus created a shockwave, scattering the Sentinelflies, before snatching up Mika and attempting to flee through the gap.. "RISE GAURDIANS OF THE WOOD! FELL THE INTERLOPERS!"
> 
> Entire groves of trees began to move and twist
> 
> ...



Red: Mikata continues playing Esperacchius, hoping for the best

Blue: Mikata nods.

"I understand, _but why am I the bad guy?!"_

She shakes her head, spear raised above her head as  She reached out for knowledge of what could be done to get herself out of this situation.

And she found one promising idea within Sidious' memories. A powerful technique that, channeled through her armor, might work. 

""

The power of the dark side reached out silently, invisibly, attempting to bind the insects to her will.

Mikata focused her mind on stilling the rampant insects, convincing them to stand down from the fight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel create in the center of the three clones a machine like and start amping his mind through,now feeling and hearing every wavesound,and brain signal was fully reached through his bodies,each cell both machine or organic had his proprieties on them.
> 
> He start searching for the Imperial officiers with telepath through miles away from his main body searching in people mind to get his information



As kiel reaches out with his mind he releases just how big the main house is. Over 700 floor and that was just the above ground portion. The underground installations were mind boggling.  Lavatories, factories, rooms with functions he couldn't comprehend. As he looks a man turns and grabs him by the throat

"Invitation only"



Kiel is thrown back into his body violently. He is paralyzed for a full 10 mins before his bodily control returns


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Esperacchius transforms showering the sentinelflies in light "HISS! BEGONE WITCH!" The sentinelflies at the front shielded the others from the light as the weight of the mob pressed on. Celus created a shockwave, scattering the Sentinelflies, before snatching up Mika and attempting to flee through the gap.. "RISE GAURDIANS OF THE WOOD! FELL THE INTERLOPERS!"
> 
> Entire groves of trees began to move and twist
> 
> ...



Red: "Bright Step!" Celus called, as the sentinelflies and wood ents tried to surround him. Just before Celus Stepped to escape the swarm, Shinsoo burst out of him in the form of an inverted Obsfucate. The swarm and the ents alike were struck by a blaze of light, which magnified Celus's presence in their minds. Those who were listening for a whisper of him recieved a foghorn in the ear. Those who looked for him were blinded merely by the esquiste details of him epidermis. Those who scented after him choked on the intensity of his musk, those who tasted after him grew nauseous at his flavor, those who tried to touch him were stabbed by the spear sharp tips of his hair. Sparky and Mika, since Celus held them, were not affected. But though the sense of him blotted out anything else to the attackers, Celus was already gone from were they sensed him to be, having Stepped immediately after the flash.

Blue: "Steel Step!" Celus cried, reacting with empowered speed, and chopped down with his axe. A razor thin wedge of shinsoo burst out, following the arc of the axe, and shot towards the incoming spear of sentinalflies, threatening to split their formation in two and scatter the power of the attack.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As kiel reaches out with his mind he releases just how big the main house is. Over 700 floor and that was just the above ground portion. The underground installations were mind boggling.  Lavatories, factories, rooms with functions he couldn't comprehend. As he looks a man turns and grabs him by the throat
> 
> "Invitation only"
> 
> ...



"what in the heavens" Kiel thought after he got to his senses after being throwed his mind to his body.

He with his three body and the system in the middle start looking through the place near without forcefully enter in the mind of the ones that can perceive his presence and gather information of a possible Imperial that could be the one them wanted him to kill


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alice continues down the path unmolested eventually coming to a clearing. He sees a city in the distace a oak tree of at least 10 km in height at its center



_That is one big tree... So all I've got to do is leave that box there at 4:57_

Alice exits the dimension and checks the time on his conveniently placed watch


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _That is one big tree... So all I've got to do is leave that box there at 4:57_
> 
> Alice exits the dimension and checks the time on his conveniently placed watch



*checks watch*
4:52


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

5 minutes eh. Guess I'll check out the city for a bit. 

Alice wanders the city in search of a pastry shop.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> 5 minutes eh. Guess I'll check out the city for a bit.
> 
> Alice wanders the city in search of a pastry shop.



The city was bustling and vibrant, much like the ever present plant life. Children frolliced in the streets, people commuted too and from work, shops and businesses lined every street and there was nary a frown to be seen. Curiously there were also an abundance of armed gaurds, they seemed at ease like most of the populace but they were certainly present.

4:55

Alive finds a pastry shop, its overwhelming deliciously tantalizing smells wafted through open doors and pooled in the street, enrapturing all who enters their flakey domain


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "what in the heavens" Kiel thought after he got to his senses after being throwed his mind to his body.
> 
> He with his three body and the system in the middle start looking through the place near without forcefully enter in the mind of the ones that can perceive his presence and gather information of a possible Imperial that could be the one them wanted him to kill



Kiel once again reached out his mind. The Genus property was too vast, he couldn't even stretch his senses to the edge of it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The city was bustling and vibrant, much like the ever present plant life. Children frolliced in the streets, people commuted too and from work, shops and businesses lined every street and there was nary a frown to be seen. Curiously there were also an abundance of armed gaurds, they seemed at ease like most of the populace but they were certainly present.
> 
> 4:55
> 
> Alive finds a pastry shop, its overwhelming deliciously tantalizing smells wafted through open doors and pooled in the street, enrapturing all who enters their flakey domain


*"I suggest putting a hair in your Dimension. Also focus on the mission."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The city was bustling and vibrant, much like the ever present plant life. Children frolliced in the streets, people commuted too and from work, shops and businesses lined every street and there was nary a frown to be seen. Curiously there were also an abundance of armed gaurds, they seemed at ease like most of the populace but they were certainly present.
> 
> 4:55
> 
> Alive finds a pastry shop, its overwhelming deliciously tantalizing smells wafted through open doors and pooled in the street, enrapturing all who enters their flakey domain



Alice knew he had little time to waste. Using maximum speed, grabbed the biggest cake he could find, a block of Jello and a strand of hair as the needle recommended and stashed them in his pocket dimension and laid down 5000 dollars on the cash register.

By the time he had finished, it had been well into 4:56. Alice opened another portal and brings out the box laying it on the floor of the tree. Curious as to what was inside it.


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Redelus was already gone from were they sensed him to be, having Stepped immediately after the flash.



Red:

Sparky held on tight, panting.



> Blue: "Steel Step!" Celus cried, reacting with empowered speed, and chopped down with his axe. A razor thin wedge of shinsoo burst out, following the arc of the axe, and shot towards the incoming spear of sentinalflies, threatening to split their formation in two and scatter the power of the attack.



Blue:

Sparky's fur was suddenly very wet.  Dogs don't generally like to be wet, thus, Sparky shook himself dry.  Small bullets of water blasted out to both sides at massive speeds, while more soundwaves were shot ahead.  Celus and Mika, behind him, were safe, but Sparky kept a powerful fart blast ready just in case he was ambushed, using Sphere and Zero Point to prepare himself.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: Mikata continues playing Esperacchius, hoping for the best
> 
> Blue: Mikata nods.
> 
> ...





Ichypa said:


> Red: "Bright Step!" Celus called, as the sentinelflies and wood ents tried to surround him. Just before Celus Stepped to escape the swarm, Shinsoo burst out of him in the form of an inverted Obsfucate. The swarm and the ents alike were struck by a blaze of light, which magnified Celus's presence in their minds. Those who were listening for a whisper of him recieved a foghorn in the ear. Those who looked for him were blinded merely by the esquiste details of him epidermis. Those who scented after him choked on the intensity of his musk, those who tasted after him grew nauseous at his flavor, those who tried to touch him were stabbed by the spear sharp tips of his hair. Sparky and Mika, since Celus held them, were not affected. But though the sense of him blotted out anything else to the attackers, Celus was already gone from were they sensed him to be, having Stepped immediately after the flash.
> 
> Blue: "Steel Step!" Celus cried, reacting with empowered speed, and chopped down with his axe. A razor thin wedge of shinsoo burst out, following the arc of the axe, and shot towards the incoming spear of sentinalflies, threatening to split their formation in two and scatter the power of the attack.





manidk said:


> Red:
> 
> Sparky held on tight, panting.
> 
> ...



Red: Celus obfuscates fleeing for all he is worth, Mika and sparky in tow. When he stops running he finds himself deep on the forest. Path long vanished.
Blue: Czar nods back "Glad you understand. *Blue collapses*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Mikata looks around nervously, "W-where are we?"

Then she stares at Czar, "Can you _please just tell me what this is all about already?!_"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

"Sparky, can you find Alystor? Or at least, a way back home?" Celus asked the hound. Turning to Mika, he asked, "By the way, Lady Mika, do you know why you tentacle attacked the sentinalflies? Because I think that's what pissed Moloch off." Celus explained what had been happening before she'd arrived.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel once again reached out his mind. The Genus property was too vast, he couldn't even stretch his senses to the edge of it



"I guess i will reach nowhere with this,if i go too far i will end like last time" Kiel create another brain and conect it and with it he tries to comprehend the extend of matter and magic,with the supermachine and the maximun output of 4 brains and with knowledge from how his abilities works he tries remodeling the matter arround him and creating another device like a mini computer in form of bracelet in his arm.


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata looks around nervously, "W-where are we?"
> 
> Then she stares at Czar, "Can you _please just tell me what this is all about already?!_"



Sparky whines.  He hates being lost and separated from master, especially so soon after being reunited.  A howl escapes his jowls, not loud, but strangely tuned.  Metal throughout the Hive began to vibrate softly... Maybe Master would feel it and come running to Sparky's rescue...

Sparky really hoped so.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice knew he had little time to waste. Using maximum speed, grabbed the biggest cake he could find, a block of Jello and a strand of hair as the needle recommended and stashed them in his pocket dimension and laid down 5000 dollars on the cash register.
> 
> By the time he had finished, it had been well into 4:56. Alice opened another portal and brings out the box laying it on the floor of the tree. Curious as to what was inside it.



As alice lays down the box it begins to vibrate. As the clock strikes 4:57 the box opens and a glowing  blue amulet rises into the sky.



As it raises halfway up the height of the tree it explodes, sending a pulse of blue energy raging through verdant plaza. The energy pulse traces every ridges of the tree before fading.

As soon as the light fades a great cracking could be heard

All at once the tree shatters sending splinters the size of sky scrappers shooting everywhere, causing massive damage to the city.

Floating above the remaining stump of the tree is a form


*
"I. HAVE. AWAKENED!"*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Sparky, can you find Alystor? Or at least, a way back home?" Celus asked the hound. Turning to Mika, he asked, "By the way, Lady Mika, do you know why you tentacle attacked the sentinalflies? Because I think that's what pissed Moloch off." Celus explained what had been happening before she'd arrived.



Mikata scowled, "Those things that attacked us?" She paused, and gave it some thought.

"I don't have a direct control over them...Or I didnt. They usually followed a basic set of commands, and were otherwise guided by...my old instincts. Unless I directly asserted control over them. I guess it just saw the bugs flying around and thought that they looked tasty, so it decided to eat them."


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Sparky, can you find Alystor? Or at least, a way back home?" Celus asked the hound..



Sparky continues to howl for his master.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As alice lays down the box it begins to vibrate. As the clock strikes 4:57 the box opens and a glowing  blue amulet rises into the sky.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pieces of Alystor's body regenerate back into the whole as he stands on the stump with the creature. The boy stares at the behemoth's mighty form and raises his hand to draws its attention

"*Sup. I freed ya*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Pieces of Alystor's body regenerate back into the whole as he stands on the stump with the creature. The boy stares at the behemoth's mighty form and raises his hand to draws its attention
> 
> "*Sup. I freed ya*"



*"ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"
*

The being inhales. The souls of all those killed by the tree sharpel are torn from their brief resting and funneled into his mouth like a tornado

[Youtube]fU_TwAIrJtE[/youtube]

The being was restored before Alice's eyes


*
"LIXER THE DREAD LIVES!!!"*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Mikatas head suddenly perks up and turns towards the source of the sound.

The power and ferocity of it pulled at something deep within her.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *"ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"
> *
> 
> The being inhales. The souls of all those killed by the tree sharpel are torn from their brief resting and funneled into his mouth like a tornado
> ...





Alice walks towards the beast Rubear and Zero Point active. 

_Remember manners, book by it's cover
_
"*Hi Lixer, My name's Alystor, what were you doing in there? Pretty strange choice of a bed.*" He raises his hand in greeting


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Sparky continues howling for master.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "LIXER THE DREAD LIVES!!!"



Ashley while reading a book feels like something jolts him out of it for a moment then looks around. _I guess it was nothing but my imagination._ He then turns a page on the book that was recommended to him like the boring person he is and resumes reading.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice walks towards the beast Rubear and Zero Point active.
> 
> _Remember manners, book by it's cover
> _
> "*Hi Lixer, My name's Alystor, what were you doing in there? Pretty strange choice of a bed.*" He raises his hand in greeting



Lixer turns his penetrating gaze upon alice, seeing to the core of his soul. Lixers raises his hand and Alice's eye begins to bleed profusely as he is drawn before Lixer. "You are marked. I see it indelibly etched upon your soul. How did a quarterling like yourself break my bindings? Speak truth or know your end."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

While remodeling the matter Kiel mind feel something "One more,hmm,things getting troublesome and noone is seeing it"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lixer turns his penetrating gaze upon alice, seeing to the core of his soul. Lixers raises his hand and Alice's eye begins to bleed profusely as he is drawn before Lixer. "You are marked. I see it indelibly etched upon your soul. How did a quarterling like yourself break my bindings? Speak truth or know your end."



Alice felt all trace of good fading "*The truth? I was bored, A man wearing a Mask offered me to bring you here. I opened the box at the specific time and here you are. What do you plan on doing now? I have little doubt others will arrive here to use you for their own benefit.*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice felt all trace of good fading "*The truth? I was bored, A man wearing a Mask offered me to bring you here. I opened the box at the specific time and here you are. What do you plan on doing now? I have little doubt others will arrive here to use you for their own benefit.*"



"What man? Show me." Lixer grabs Alice by the face, routing through his memories "Ah. I see."

Lixer flexed his wings and with a singleflap propelled himself to the sky. He disappears from sight quickly, leaving Alice floating in mid air. "Wow that was-" a crash sounds Lixer impacts with the ceiling of the layer and rips through it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky continues howling for master.



A cellphone in celus's pocket rings


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A cellphone in celus's pocket rings



"This is Celus. May the Five Gods be with you."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "This is Celus. May the Five Gods be with you."



"Celus, I'm walking around and I can't find sparky. I demand to know his location." Speaks viper


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lixer flexed his wings and with a singleflap propelled himself to the sky. He disappears from sight quickly, leaving Alice floating in mid air. "Wow that was-" a crash sounds Lixer impacts with the ceiling of the layer and rips through it


Ashley feels another jolt through his body and soul and then another he ends up fumbling the book he's reading.
"What the?"
Ashley looks at Ed and Kiel
"You feel that?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Alice finds himself falling and lands on both feet.

"*Hmpf, well my job is complete. Time to find the others and leave this place; it was interesting, I admit.*" Alystor opens his dimension and scours the area for the other 3, consciously noting that he felt nothing for the people who had died because of his actions


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Celus, I'm walking around and I can't find sparky. I demand to know his location." Speaks viper



Viper hears Sparky whining.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley feels another jolt through his body and soul and then another he ends up fumbling the book he's reading.
> "What the?"
> Ashley looks at Ed and Kiel
> "You feel that?"



"Yes i felt it,I was tossed around by someone into my body earlier and then  i felt a strange presence different from that one now,i don't know what is it though"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Celus, I'm walking around and I can't find sparky. I demand to know his location." Speaks viper



"He is with me and unharmed, fret not Lord Viper. As to where we are....we are on the 78th Floor and in a forest. I was invited by Alystor on what I was led to believe was a cake run, and knowing Master Sparky's love of it, brought him with me. Unfortunately, while we were going through the forest, one of Lady Mikata's uncontrolled tentacles attacked a butterfly, angering the local guardian of this place, who called himself Moloch. While we tried to achieve a peaceful resolution, Moloch saw fit to set his creatures on us in vengeance. Alystor....escaped on his own. In the meanwhile, I was able to take Lady Mikata and Master Sparky to safety, but now we are lost. Master Sparky seems very unhappy about it. I bring me great sorrow that I must request assistance, Lord Viper."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

manidk said:


> Viper hears Sparky whining.





Ichypa said:


> "He is with me and unharmed, fret not Lord Viper. As to where we are....we are on the 78th Floor and in a forest. I was invited by Alystor on what I was led to believe was a cake run, and knowing Master Sparky's love of it, brought him with me. Unfortunately, while we were going through the forest, one of Lady Mikata's uncontrolled tentacles attacked a butterfly, angering the local guardian of this place, who called himself Moloch. While we tried to achieve a peaceful resolution, Moloch saw fit to set his creatures on us in vengeance. Alystor....escaped on his own. In the meanwhile, I was able to take Lady Mikata and Master Sparky to safety, but now we are lost. Master Sparky seems very unhappy about it. I bring me great sorrow that I must request assistance, Lord Viper."


*
"WHAT!"*

"There will be lashing for this incompetence! Stay where you are. I am sending the Door man".


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *
> "WHAT!"*
> 
> "There will be lashing for this incompetence! Stay where you are. I am sending the Door man".



"Your will, Lord Viper."


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Your will, Lord Viper."



Viper hears Sparky bark in protest briefly, as if he was against punishing Celus.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

The beings ascent through the roof of the layer did not go unnoticed by Mikata

She resolved to meet this being, no matter what


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Your will, Lord Viper."



A short time later there is a crash in the distance. A man comes walking trough the forest

"What a disappointment you have been today Celus. Master Viper is most displeased." Spoke Kreysho the Door Man


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A short time later there is a crash in the distance. A man comes walking trough the forest
> 
> "What a disappointment you have been today Celus. Master Viper is most displeased." Spoke Kreysho the Door Man



"He cannot be as disappointed in me as I am in myself." Celus declared. Picking up Sparky, he said, "Come, Lady Mikata, Master Sparky. Let us go home."


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "He cannot be as disappointed in me as I am in myself." Celus declared. Picking up Sparky, he said, "Come, Lady Mikata, Master Sparky. Let us go home."



Sparky licked at Celus's face and looked at Kreysho, as if to say "It is not his fault."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "He cannot be as disappointed in me as I am in myself." Celus declared. Picking up Sparky, he said, "Come, Lady Mikata, Master Sparky. Let us go home."



Kreysho held up his hand "The drop pod I came in with is strictly one way and set to self destruct. Another pod will be sent when we clear the forest." He adjusted his sunglasses. "Due to a series of *ahem* events, the forest has awakened, this includes some of the nastier inhabitants. Stay on your toes."


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho held up his hand "The drop pod I came in with is strictly one way and set to self destruct. Another pod will be sent when we clear the forest." He adjusted his sunglasses. "Due to a series of *ahem* events, the forest has awakened, this includes some of the nastier inhabitants. Stay on your toes."



Sparky whines nervously.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2014)

Mikata sighs tiredly, before collecting herself

"Lets go."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 27, 2014)

Kiel absorb the machine and his clone  in only one body. Kiel look to ashley and says "I will take a look at the sky" Kiel goes out and send a device like a satellite to locate cities and there locate some Imperial officer that he decorated from the book he read earlier


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel absorb the machine and his clone  in only one body. Kiel look to ashley and says "I will take a look at the sky" Kiel goes out and send a device like a satellite to locate cities and there locate some Imperial officer that he decorated from the book he read earlier



Crabtree shoots kiel. Repeatedly.  "That computer wasn't yours to have!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Crabtree shoots kiel. Repeatedly.  "That computer wasn't yours to have!"



"Stealing means death. Give the lady her computer back."
Ashley closes the books and gives them back to Crabtree
Ashley is sweating rapidly and looks overheated. His pulse noticeably up even from a person looking at him from the outside.
"Ed lets go to the dojo. I need to fight, my blood is boiling."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Crabtree shoots kiel. Repeatedly.  "That computer wasn't yours to have!"



Kiel makes sure to each shot hit him while making sure to none of the shots hits the computer making it completely unscratched,bleeding he goes to Crabtree giving his computer back to him and bowing to apologie "Sorry about that i got carried by my mind,and didn't thought correctly,i'm in a mission but since i've made this mistake what can i do to redeem myself? Kiel asks


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho held up his hand "The drop pod I came in with is strictly one way and set to self destruct. Another pod will be sent when we clear the forest." He adjusted his sunglasses. "Due to a series of *ahem* events, the forest has awakened, this includes some of the nastier inhabitants. Stay on your toes."



"Lead on, then."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Lead on, then."



Alice meets up with the group, his appearance being a Stark contrast to when they'd last seen him. Skin resembling charcoal and his eye bleeding profusely.

"*What's with this gloomy atmosphere?*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice meets up with the group, his appearance being a Stark contrast to when they'd last seen him. Skin resembling charcoal and his eye bleeding profusely.
> 
> "*What's with this gloomy atmosphere?*"


The needle hums in Alys's mind
*"That, that would be your fault. Now give them the cake and jello and say sorry( with no details).
Else I imagine that shade wearing man might have other ideas."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle hums in Alys's mind
> *"That, that would be your fault. Now give them the cake and jello and say sorry( with no details).
> Else I imagine that shade wearing man might have other ideas."*



Alice just notices the new arrival 

_*Guess that means Viper knows, this is not my day. On a Scale of 1-10, how truly fucked am I?*_ He asked the needle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Alice just notices the new arrival
> 
> _*This is not my day. On a Scale of 1-10, how unlucky am I?*_


The needle talks in the stupid boy's head again
*"Considering one usually has to try to get these results I'd say a 9.  Possibly a 10 in the next few minutes. Then an 11 once Viper gets his hands on you."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The needle talks in the stupid boy's head again
> *"Considering one usually has to try to get these results I'd say a 9.  Possibly a 10 in the next few minutes. Then an 11 once Viper gets his hands on you."*



*Just 11? Slightly higher than usual, with those odds, I'll do alright...Say no comment on the hundreds of lives I just ended for reasons I myself don't understand?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *Just 11? Slightly higher than usual, with those odds, I'll do alright...Say no comment on the hundreds of lives I just ended for reasons I myself don't understand?*


The needle hums again in his mind
*"You are going to burn in hell and I expected it. So no, not that much to say besides not ever doing something that stupid again. Also accept punishment without struggling."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Lead on, then."



"Here are the rules. Im not here to babysit. Fall behind and you get left. Seal will be up at all times so maintain visual contact. Stealth over aggression. Lets go"

Kreysho activated Seal and began creeping through the jungle. Almost tiptoeing, but at rapid speed.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

_Stealth huh_

Alys  hops into his dimension, following Kreyshor as best as he could manage. On the safe side uses Seal.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Mikata nods, repeating the action, and follows.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Here are the rules. Im not here to babysit. Fall behind and you get left. Seal will be up at all times so maintain visual contact. Stealth over aggression. Lets go"
> 
> Kreysho activated Seal and began creeping through the jungle. Almost tiptoeing, but at rapid speed.



Celus grimaces about losing his Sphere but obeys, following after.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Stealth huh_
> 
> Alys  hops into his dimension, following Kreyshor as best as he could manage. On the safe side uses Seal.





TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, repeating the action, and follows.





Ichypa said:


> Celus grimaces about losing his Sphere but obeys, following after.



Mika and celus follow Kreysho as closely as possible, darting when he darted and feeling when he creep. Alice followed along in facsimile, inside his pocket dimension. As they went Kreysho suddenly stopped. He sniffed the air and held up his hand, he pointed wordlessly  to a tree on his left before leaping into its high boughs.


----------



## manidk (Jan 28, 2014)

A couple minutes before---

Sparky looks at kreysho then turns and growls at Alys.

Now-----

Sparky uses seal and remains in celus's grip.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika and celus follow Kreysho as closely as possible, darting when he darted and feeling when he creep. Alice followed along in facsimile, inside his pocket dimension. As they went Kreysho suddenly stopped. He sniffed the air and held up his hand, he pointed wordlessly  to a tree on his left before leaping into its high boughs.



Mikata frowns, remembering that shes no longer able to stretch herself up there. Then leaps up as well to join him.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

Alice follows the Door man unawares. As a precaution scans the area for threats


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika and celus follow Kreysho as closely as possible, darting when he darted and feeling when he creep. Alice followed along in facsimile, inside his pocket dimension. As they went Kreysho suddenly stopped. He sniffed the air and held up his hand, he pointed wordlessly  to a tree on his left before leaping into its high boughs.



Celus leapt into the tree alongside the door man, silent as falling leaf.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata frowns, remembering that shes no longer able to stretch herself up there. Then leaps up as well to join him.





Sabl?s said:


> Alice follows the Door man unawares. As a precaution scans the area for threats





Ichypa said:


> Celus leapt into the tree alongside the door man, silent as falling leaf.



The instant Celus is concealed in the tree tops there is a rustling. The undergrowth splits as a form swaggers through, mumbling something as he went.



The figure raises his staff in jerky motions as he approaches a large rock outcropping. He paces in a small four foot circle as he does.

"Forest God! Last of the great Protectors! You are needed once more! I summon you forth Zahra Jacaranda!" He slames his palm into the ground releasing a surge of energy which permeates the forest



"The Demon Lixer has awakened! Your power is required! I beseech you!"




"OHLA VON QUIXE FORMUNDA LIXER!" The rock creature says "Yes! There are interlopers in the forest, I suspect they played a part in Lixers revival! THE TRUCE HAS BEEN BROKEN!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

"What's a Lixer?" Celus whispered.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Mikata shrugs cluelessly in response


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Kiel gives the computer back and wait for Crabtree say something about what he could to redeem himself


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The instant Celus is concealed in the tree tops there is a rustling. The undergrowth splits as a form swaggers through, mumbling something as he went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A spacial dome resembling the one that held off Jorm's Deathball assault surrounds the two tree dwellers. Alystor had  cut them off from the space of the 78th Layer in order to approach them undisturbed.

"*Masters of this forest, I humbly approach you to speak the truth of what happened here this day. Would you hear me out, all I ask is that you listen to the whole story and then make your judgement.*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel gives the computer back and wait for Crabtree say something about what he could to redeem himself



Crabtree presses a button and armed guards drop from the ceiling. They escort kiel from the library


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Crabtree presses a button and armed guards drop from the ceiling. They escort kiel from the library



Kiel goes without resistance


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel goes without resistance



After they exit the library the soilders give him a light 'warning beating' with their 'rods of discipline' before sending him on his way and returning to their posts


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> A spacial dome resembling the one that held off Jorm's Deathball assault surrounds the two tree dwellers. Alystor had  cut them off from the space of the 78th Layer in order to approach them undisturbed.
> 
> "*Masters of this forest, I humbly approach you to speak the truth of what happened here this day. Would you hear me out, all I ask is that you listen to the whole story and then make your judgement.*"



Celus's eye twitched when he saw the demon child's blatant stupidity, but did not move. He tightened his Seal and began reciting a prayer for Alystor's soul in his head.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

"Excellent a distraction, let's go." Kreysho jumped from his tree perch and continued on his way, slithering through the underbrush.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Celus followed after the Doorman after a brief wave farewell to Alystor. Celus was saddened that he had been unable to bring the child into the light of the Five Gods.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> After they exit the library the soilders give him a light 'warning beating' with their 'rods of discipline' before sending him on his way and returning to their posts



Kiel takes the beating,he goes out from there and think "I think i have no right to go to library after that" he then creates a some wings and enhance his vision and he goes to the skies trying to locate some citie that may have a imperial officer that he decorated from the book he read earlier


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Excellent a distraction, let's go." Kreysho jumped from his tree perch and continued on his way, slithering through the underbrush.



Mikata nodded and followed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel takes the beating,he goes out from there and think "I think i have no right to go to library after that" he then creates a some wings and enhance his vision and he goes to the skies trying to locate some citie that may have a imperial officer that he decorated from the book he read earlier



Kiel took to the air. It was many hours before he left Genus property and many more before he came another inhabited place. He sets down in a shanty town. Or at least the layer 3 equivalent of a shanty town, which is to say a 12 star hotel surrounded by casinos and corporations


----------



## manidk (Jan 28, 2014)

Sparky farted the fart of farewells, his own way of saying goodbye to small human.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus followed after the Doorman after a brief wave farewell to Alystor. Celus was saddened that he had been unable to bring the child into the light of the Five Gods.





TehChron said:


> Mikata nodded and followed



Mika and Celus+sparky leave alice behind as promised crawling their way througn the damp and muck. "Ents up ahead, we should probably double back and go around"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika and Celus+sparky leave alice behind as promised crawling their way througn the damp and muck. "Ents up ahead, we should probably double back and go around"


"Are there really that many of them?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> A spacial dome resembling the one that held off Jorm's Deathball assault surrounds the two tree dwellers. Alystor had  cut them off from the space of the 78th Layer in order to approach them undisturbed.
> 
> "*Masters of this forest, I humbly approach you to speak the truth of what happened here this day. Would you hear me out, all I ask is that you listen to the whole story and then make your judgement.*"



The tree being spins "INTERLOPER!" he raises his staff and hardwood vines wrap around Alice's wrists, ankles, waist and throat. "You see! He bears the mark of the demon! Truly the bad times are up on us!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Are there really that many of them?"



"I see 20...26... Yes 26. Doesn't mean there aren't more around."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel took to the air. It was many hours before he left Genus property and many more before he came another inhabited place. He sets down in a shanty town. Or at least the layer 3 equivalent of a shanty town, which is to say a 12 star hotel surrounded by casinos and corporations



"I really took time gettin here didn't i?" Kiel shapeshift into a different person  he then tries taking some information with someone in the shant town about the 12 star hotel and casinos and the one that ruled them


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I see 20...26... Yes 26. Doesn't mean there aren't more around."



Mikata nods, then waits for him to lead the way


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The tree being spins "INTERLOPER!" he raises his staff and hardwood vines wrap around Alice's wrists, ankles, waist and throat. "You see! He bears the mark of the demon! Truly the bad times are up on us!"



Dreadscythe's edge coils around Alice's neck and snaps the vine around his throat alone

"*Listen! I've come to stop you from walking into a trap, If you feel like killing me, do it after I'm finished!*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The tree being spins "INTERLOPER!" he raises his staff and hardwood vines wrap around Alice's wrists, ankles, waist and throat. "You see! He bears the mark of the demon! Truly the bad times are up on us!"


The needle hums to the tree
*"I ask for a moments peace! Let the child speak for himself however foolish he may be!" *


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Dreadscythe's edge coils around Alice's neck and snaps the vine around his throat alone
> 
> "*Listen! I've come to stop you from walking into a trap, If you feel like killing me, do it after I'm finished!*"



As dreadscythe's edge comes into contact with the vine it vanishes. The spatial distortion flickers out soon afterwards. The tightening vine around his throat feels more like a collar than a cvine Alice notes as his skin begins to clear and his eye returns to normal.

"The word of one who would strike compact with a demon is worth less than the worms's waste." Speaks the tree being "ERA VE NO BROUHAHU KIDE SLA" The tree being turns. "Really? You are too generous."  He turns back to alice "You have a minute. Speak."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I see 20...26... Yes 26. Doesn't mean there aren't more around."



"And that doesn't mean more won't come, either. Let us make haste."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As dreadscythe's edge comes into contact with the vine it vanishes. The spatial distortion flickers out soon afterwards. The tightening vine around his throat feels more like a collar than a cvine Alice notes as his skin begins to clear and his eye returns to normal.
> 
> "The word of one who would strike compact with a demon is worth less than the worms's waste." Speaks the tree being "ERA VE NO BROUHAHU KIDE SLA" The tree being turns. "Really? You are too generous."  He turns back to alice "You have a minute. Speak."



"*The other interlopers here are for the most part completely innocent and ignorant to what occurred here, they merely followed me. I was sent here by a Masked man to deliver an item to the Oak Tree in the Verdant Plaza, unknowingly and foolishly dooming the lives of many in the process, I as well was likely intended to follow them. The Demon Lixer was freed and apparently is acquainted with the man I spoke off. Whatever this truce you speak of is, I implore you not act on it for that is almost certainly a part of someone else's plot. 

However the primary reason I've come here is...to request your aid. For as long as I can remember, I have been an unknowing pawn for others to play in their games and have received nothing in turn; you said it yourself, the word of a contracted human is worth less than dirt, what child would willingly wish to be ostracized by everything he came across? Those people who died at my hands, a few days ago I would have grieved for them but now I feel nothing but hatred; rather it is all I can feel and that fact in itself only fuels my rage. I desire one thing, revenge against those who used me and for that, I need power. In exchange, I will gladly aid you in any way possible of dealing with the threat of Lixer and those he allies with for I am already inside their faction - after that, my life is yours to do with as you wish. 

I have said my piece. If you desire a pawn's head, feel free to take it. I only ask that you spare the others in that case.*" Alystor lays down on the ground in a meditative position

_Guess that's it for me. Only one thing left to do_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*The other interlopers here are for the most part completely innocent and ignorant to what occurred here, they merely followed me. I was sent here by a Masked man to deliver an item to the Oak Tree in the Verdant Plaza, unknowingly and foolishly dooming the lives of many in the process, I as well was likely intended to follow them. The Demon Lixer was freed and apparently is acquainted with the man I spoke off. Whatever this truce you speak of is, I implore you not act on it for that is almost certainly a part of someone else's plot.
> 
> However the primary reason I've come here is...to request your aid. For as long as I can remember, I have been an unknowing pawn for others to play in their games and have received nothing in turn; you said it yourself, the word of a contracted human is worth less than dirt, what child would willingly wish to be ostracized by everything he came across? Those people who died at my hands, a few days ago I would have grieved for them but now I feel nothing but hatred; rather it is all I can feel and that fact in itself only fuels my rage. I desire one thing, revenge against those who used me and for that, I need power. In exchange, I will gladly aid you in any way possible of dealing with the threat of Lixer and those he allies with for I am already inside their faction - after that, my life is yours to do with as you wish.
> 
> ...


The needle hums after
*"The boys mind is being corrupted by a demon seal it so he may make up for what he has done and his mind be free as the boy could never possibly repent for this in death."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, then waits for him to lead the way





Ichypa said:


> "And that doesn't mean more won't come, either. Let us make haste."



They double back heading around the patch of ents. 10 mins later Kreysho stops, he growls subvocally. "The forest is changing shape. This could be a problem."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Mikata nods, then reaches out wuth the Force in an attempt to see whats going on

To safe, she also applies her monocle to get a better grasp of the situation


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "*The other interlopers here are for the most part completely innocent and ignorant to what occurred here, they merely followed me. I was sent here by a Masked man to deliver an item to the Oak Tree in the Verdant Plaza, unknowingly and foolishly dooming the lives of many in the process, I as well was likely intended to follow them. The Demon Lixer was freed and apparently is acquainted with the man I spoke off. Whatever this truce you speak of is, I implore you not act on it for that is almost certainly a part of someone else's plot.
> 
> However the primary reason I've come here is...to request your aid. For as long as I can remember, I have been an unknowing pawn for others to play in their games and have received nothing in turn; you said it yourself, the word of a contracted human is worth less than dirt, what child would willingly wish to be ostracized by everything he came across? Those people who died at my hands, a few days ago I would have grieved for them but now I feel nothing but hatred; rather it is all I can feel and that fact in itself only fuels my rage. I desire one thing, revenge against those who used me and for that, I need power. In exchange, I will gladly aid you in any way possible of dealing with the threat of Lixer and those he allies with for I am already inside their faction - after that, my life is yours to do with as you wish.
> 
> ...



"You see! He admits to his crimes! He is despoiled, a rotten fruit I say." "TAKALA VERDENTE PORSQUALL"
 "Hmpf. Far better than he deserves." The Tree being turns to Alice.  "You are rotten to the core. So you shall be reclaimed by nature and thus purified. You may yet reach redemption." With that the tree being raised his staff

"From the soil we come and to the soil we shall RETURN!" he blasts Alice with green energy. Gradually Alice feels his joints stiffen. His feet plung unto the ground as his back strecthes to the sky. His skin thickens and hardens.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, then reaches out wuth the Force in an attempt to see whats going on
> 
> To safe, she also applies her monocle to get a better grasp of the situation



Mika reaches out with the force, even now she could feel the forest shifting. 1m here 2m there. Tree that had been standing proud for thousands of years suddenly leaning against their neighbors. Rocky outcroppings sprouting where there was once flat land. Trees melting into a living wall, a barrier denying entry of exit.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika reaches out with the force, even now she could feel the forest shifting. 1m here 2m there. Tree that had been standing proud for thousands of years suddenly leaning against their neighbors. Rocky outcroppings sprouting where there was once flat land. Trees melting into a living wall, a barrier denying entry of exit.



Mikata frowns at this latest development

"Umm...I think that the forest might be trying to block us in."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata frowns at this latest development
> 
> "Umm...I think that the forest might be trying to block us in."



Kreysho growls again "That leaves two option. A) Dead sprint for nearest edge and navigate from there or B) wait till the forest settles and see where we stand"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

The needle hums what resembles a sigh and speaks to the tree that was once Alice
*"I wish I wasn't picked up by an idiot. Now I'm stuck inside a tree until this all turns to dust... I will speak to you and tell you how stupid you are everyday from now on child, at every moment. Perhaps you'll turn into something besides a mere tree someday if I speak enough and perhaps have more of a brain hmm?"*


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho growls again "That leaves two option. A) Dead sprint for nearest edge and navigate from there or B) wait till the forest settles and see where we stand"



"All things are lay within the palms of the Five Gods. Let us place our faith in them and make haste, though our final escape may require battle. It is wishful thinking to believe that the forest will settle again at any rate." Celus said, stroking Sparky with determination.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I really took time gettin here didn't i?" Kiel shapeshift into a different person  he then tries taking some information with someone in the shant town about the 12 star hotel and casinos and the one that ruled them



Kiel walks down the street. Men in suits and other well groomed people walk up and down the impeccably cleaned streets. All the glass is shined and all the marble buffed. As he walks he see a young lady with a pot and a bell "ALMS FOR THE POOR! ALMS FOR THE POOR!" she calls out, joyously ringing her bell


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel walks down the street. Men in suits and other well groomed people walk up and down the impeccably cleaned streets. All the glass is shined and all the marble buffed. As he walks he see a young lady with a pot and a bell "ALMS FOR THE POOR! ALMS FOR THE POOR!" she calls out, joyously ringing her bell



Kiel looks to the young lady and talks "Alms? Thats not a pridefull way to make money you know? This city look really bad,what happened here,a shanty town but theres that hotel that looks wonderfull,why?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "All things are lay within the palms of the Five Gods. Let us place our faith in them and make haste, though our final escape may require battle. It is wishful thinking to believe that the forest will settle again at any rate." Celus said, stroking Sparky with determination.


Mikata,nods her agreement.

"I think if were quick about it, we can make something work. But if we dont, then were trapped"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ed at first ignores Ash's suggestion. 

He then realizes him just standing over him, impeding his work. _He's not gonna leave me alone, is he?_ He sighs and closes his book. "Fine, I suppose we can spar. Now, where's the dojo you were talking about?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to the young lady and talks "Alms? Thats not a pridefull way to make money you know? This city look really bad,what happened here,a shanty town but theres that hotel that looks wonderfull,why?"



"Oh this place was supposed to be a new metropolis but the land deal fell through, so it ended up being sold peicemeal to anybody who wanted a stake. Hey Mr.Chan would you like to donate to the poor?♥ I'd be ever so grateful" she says interlacing her fingers and his as she winks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed at first ignores Ash's suggestion.
> 
> He then realizes him just standing over him, impeding his work. _He's not gonna leave me alone, is he?_ He sighs and closes his book. "Fine, I suppose we can spar. Now, where's the dojo you were talking about?"



Ashley was considering putting the butt of his rifle in the way of reading the book until Ed replied.
"Okay then, just follow me. Even memorized it." Ashley pulls out the map after they exit the library to just be sure. They then arrive at the Dojo. "It's here, should be fun." Ashley seals himself before entering


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "All things are lay within the palms of the Five Gods. Let us place our faith in them and make haste, though our final escape may require battle. It is wishful thinking to believe that the forest will settle again at any rate." Celus said, stroking Sparky with determination.





TehChron said:


> Mikata,nods her agreement.
> 
> "I think if were quick about it, we can make something work. But if we dont, then were trapped"



Kreysho nods. "We go loud then. Hand me Sparky." He removes bis trenchcoat and begins to swell in size


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh this place was supposed to be a new metropolis but the land deal fell through, so it ended up being sold peicemeal to anybody who wanted a stake. Hey Mr.Chan would you like to donate to the poor?♥ I'd be ever so grateful" she says interlacing her fingers and his as she winks



"A donate,hmm? What about a deal girl? I'm in a mission and depending on how i do it i can get you some money,i can even give you a room in that hotel,what you say?" Kiel smile


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho nods. "We go loud then. Hand me Sparky." He removes bis trenchcoat and begins to swell in size



Celus gave his beloved charge a final scratch under his chin before handing him over to the Door Man. "If things get bad, take the girl and the dog and save yourselves. I will cover your retreat."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "A donate,hmm? What about a deal girl? I'm in a mission and depending on how i do it i can get you some money,i can even give you a room in that hotel,what you say?" Kiel smile



"Oh no Mr.Chan I'm not poor, I do this in my free time to help the poor." She says Hugging Kiel close "I'm actually the Magistrate of the tri-county area. But the job is so stressful, so I do this on my days off."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho nods. "We go loud then. Hand me Sparky." He removes bis trenchcoat and begins to swell in size


Mikata,summons her armor, and is enshrouded in darkness

"Assassin Mode. Ok. Lets go."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh no Mr.Chan I'm not poor, I do this in my free time to help the poor." She says Hugging Kiel close "I'm actually the Magistrate of the tri-county area. But the job is so stressful, so I do this on my days off."



Kiel makes a strange face 


"I see, i don't like too see this city in this state but i also don't like  go give alms to the poor because i think this situation has a runback and here i'm in my mission,my superiors sure would make these poor city look as new,you said you're a Magistrate right? Whats your name? Also how can i have contact with the top people from this city?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel makes a strange face
> 
> 
> "I see, i don't like too see this city in this state but i also don't like  go give alms to the poor because i think this situation has a runback and here i'm in my mission,my superiors sure would make these poor city look as new,you said you're a Magistrate right? Whats your name? Also how can i have contact with the top people from this city?"



"I'm Kira Vista ♥. If you want to meet the top people on the city you should go to the mayors office, although he is a bit of a meanie. I don't think he likes being under someone younger than him."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I'm Kira Vista ♥. If you want to meet the top people on the city you should go to the mayors office, although he is a bit of a meanie. I don't think he likes being under someone younger than him."



"Nice too meet you,call me like everyone does,Haru,Well would you show me the way? If i'm going to help this city i have to have a partner,i mean i have my superiors but i don't know much about this city,so since you are from the magistrate i'd like you to come with me,if it helps you choosing your decision i will be sure to make the people from this city don't have to need alms anymore" Kiel says with a fiercing eye


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley was considering putting the butt of his rifle in the way of reading the book until Ed replied.
> "Okay then, just follow me. Even memorized it." Ashley pulls out the map after they exit the library to just be sure. They then arrive at the Dojo. "It's here, should be fun." Ashley seals himself before entering



Ed steps into the dojo, sealing himself as Ash did. He looks around to see the characters in there. "Huh. Seems less destructive than I imagined. So, anyone here I should avoid talking to?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed steps into the dojo, sealing himself as Ash did. He looks around to see the characters in there. "Huh. Seems less destructive than I imagined. So, anyone here I should avoid talking to?"



"Not that I know of, talk to whoever you want. Go ahead and get to know the place a bit better, I'll wait a bit."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus gave his beloved charge a final scratch under his chin before handing him over to the Door Man. "If things get bad, take the girl and the dog and save yourselves. I will cover your retreat."





TehChron said:


> Mikata,summons her armor, and is enshrouded in darkness
> 
> "Assassin Mode. Ok. Lets go."



Sparky cradled like a football, Kreysho lowers his posture and charges forward at all speed. Blowing aside trees like a hurricane through a haystack. The forest took notice. In his way ents were formed, he blasted through them without breaking stride. Seeing the threat the forest decided it need to dig deeper into its garrison.

A roar thunders across the land

Geryon
B8


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky cradled like a football, Kreysho lowers his posture and charges forward at all speed. Blowing aside trees like a hurricane through a haystack. The forest took notice. In his way ents were formed, he blasted through them without breaking stride. Seeing the threat the forest decided it need to dig deeper into its garrison.
> 
> A roar thunders across the land
> 
> ...



"Lure Step!" Celus cried, releasing his Seal and Sphere at once. He began bouncing off trees with Steps, never remaining in contact with the wood long enough to be caught by the angered forest, using Sphere to detect any incoming attacks. Each time Celus landed at the end end of his step, he fired a burst of his inverted Obsfucate at the dragon, forcing it to focus on him and not the Door Keeper and Mika.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 28, 2014)

Mikata faded into Beyond Shadows and kept her pace behind Kreysho


----------



## manidk (Jan 28, 2014)

Sparky whined, looking anxiously at Kreysho and then back at Celus.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Lure Step!" Celus cried, releasing his Seal and Sphere at once. He began bouncing off trees with Steps, never remaining in contact with the wood long enough to be caught by the angered forest, using Sphere to detect any incoming attacks. Each time Celus landed at the end end of his step, he fired a burst of his inverted Obsfucate at the dragon, forcing it to focus on him and not the Door Keeper and Mika.





TehChron said:


> Mikata faded into Beyond Shadows and kept her pace behind Kreysho





manidk said:


> Sparky whined, looking anxiously at Kreysho and then back at Celus.



Kreysho ignored Sparky's whining as he accelerated forward towards Geryon, shoulder lowered as he hit Geryon full speed the dragon exploded into a shower of leaves, becoming one with 'The Green'. As he does he come face to face with Mika, or relatively face to face. More face to ominous cloud of nature energy. "No matter how the prey may hide, the predator always finds them." He announces as the cloud of vague dragon shaped energy descends upon Mika.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Nice too meet you,call me like everyone does,Haru,Well would you show me the way? If i'm going to help this city i have to have a partner,i mean i have my superiors but i don't know much about this city,so since you are from the magistrate i'd like you to come with me,if it helps you choosing your decision i will be sure to make the people from this city don't have to need alms anymore" Kiel says with a fiercing eye



"Sure Haru Kira-chan loves to be helpful." She grabs kiel Hand and lead him cheerily to a casino named 'Clam Slam' "The mayor owns this casino and runs it from the back office"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed steps into the dojo, sealing himself as Ash did. He looks around to see the characters in there. "Huh. Seems less destructive than I imagined. So, anyone here I should avoid talking to?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Not that I know of, talk to whoever you want. Go ahead and get to know the place a bit better, I'll wait a bit."



Ed takes a short stroll around

Nobody pays him much attention


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ed takes a short stroll around
> 
> Nobody pays him much attention


Ashley puts his hand on Ed's shoulder.
"So done looking around? I'm ready to go now."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ed shrugs his shoulders "Okay." He walks into the ring and pulls out a crystal which turns into a blade. "Challenger gets the first move."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho ignored Sparky's whining as he accelerated forward towards Geryon, shoulder lowered as he hit Geryon full speed the dragon exploded into a shower of leaves, becoming one with 'The Green'. As he does he come face to face with Mika, or relatively face to face. More face to ominous cloud of nature energy. "No matter how the prey may hide, the predator always finds them." He announces as the cloud of vague dragon shaped energy descends upon Mika.



Sparky continues to whine, then howls for his master again as he struggles in Kreysho's grip.

Celus must be saved, and the jello must be turned back to jello.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed shrugs his shoulders "Okay." He walks into the ring and pulls out a crystal which turns into a blade. "Challenger gets the first move."


Ashley activates zeropoint 40%, then rubear 40%,step 20% with the zen seal up.
"Okay then, but do you think that is wise?"
Ashley pulls out two black crystals one covers him in armor. The second turns into what one would usually call a spear, but appeared to have many  pointed ends almost branch like.(9 points)
Ashley jumps into the ring with his rifle in one hand and the spear in the other body covered in armor.
"I guess I'll open things up with this. Not too hard right?"
Ashley pointed his gun and fires. Multiple bullets track and fire from his gun at Ed.
At the same time the multipointed spear shot forward stretching, multiple points rushing towards Ed's entire body at angles then the ends erupt into even more much smaller branches. Hundreds of small long needle points explode out of the spear then small spikes out of the hundreds of small needle like spears. After Ashley does those two actions he rushes forward at Ed and fires even more bullets while holding the spear and having the bottom end turn into a folded sickle as he runs. Once close he'll clash with his Bayonet up close and fire even more at the same time.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ed keeps up Zero Point for now, and simply pulls out a pistol and shoots the multi-shots the moment they get int the air when the spears come from all sides.

_Interesting,_ Ed thinks as he turns his sword into several crystals. _But not too hard to counter._ He flings them into the air and ground, the ones in the air turning into a dome for defense, and the ones on the ground burrowing for offense. Said burrowing crystals make an underground system around the ring. The dome blocks the brunt of the attacks, but blocks off sight for a moment. Ed then creates several small cannons on the outside of the dome, each charging a blast. Ed turns the dome into a one-way mirror, allowing him to aim the blast and the crystals underneath. "Time to test your reflexes," Ed says as he fires the first few cannons while attacking with his crystal spikes from below.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed simply pulls out a pistol and shoots the multi-shots the moment they leave the barrel when the spears come from all sides.
> 
> _Interesting,_ Ed thinks as he turns his sword into several crystals. _But not too hard to counter._ He flings them into the air and ground, the ones in the air turning into a dome for defense, and the ones on the ground burrowing for offense. Said burrowing crystals make an underground system around the ring. The dome blocks the brunt of the attacks, but blocks off sight for a moment. Ed then creates several small cannons on the outside of the dome, each charging a blast. Ed turns the dome into a one-way mirror, allowing him to aim the blast and the crystals underneath. "Time to test your reflexes," Ed says as he fires the first few cannons while attacking with his crystal spikes from below.












As Ed says those words Ashley stabs his Bayonet into the ground with him ontop of it using step to speed up said process.
"Shockslide!"
A huge wave of destructive shinso goes under the ground and the backfire shoots Ashley out of the way of the crystals spikes and some of the cannon fire throwing him into the air. Meanwhile the shockwave goes through the dome Ed has towards him.

The cannon fire Ashley doesn't avoid with this he knocks back at the one way mirror with the butt of his Bayonet and uses the crystal in his other hand as a bat to also knock them that way as well keeping him in the air.
If he spots Ed he'll start knocking the canon fire at him.
As for the spikes down below Ashley will use step on cannon balls he can't hit to knock them away and simply keep him in the air. If cannon fire stops Ashley will extends the weapon like a pole and balance on it to avoid the spikes.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As Ed says those words Ashley stabs his Bayonet into the ground with him ontop of it using step to speed up said process.
> "Shockslide!"
> A huge wave of destructive shinso goes under the ground and the backfire shoots Ashley out of the way of the crystals spikes and some of the cannon fire throwing him into the air. Meanwhile the shockwave goes through the dome Ed has towards him.
> 
> ...



The crystal  throughout the underground system liquefied under the pressure.

Ed sees the shock wave coming when it goes through the dome's defenses. He immediately uses a quick Step and jumps into the back of the dome, said back turning into a liquid on touch. He then sends out some underground crystal as a tendril, using it to control his movements which allows him to dodge the blow. Once he hits the ground, he steps towards the dome's back and simply disperses it into mist. While in the mist, Ed drops a crystal ball underground, expanding the hole in the ground into a fairly large series of tubes. He then proceeds to cover the battlefield with a plume of black fog.

While the fog is dispersed, Ed sinks into the liquid crystal, moving throughout the network and hiding from sight. _Black Body,_ he thinks as four pillars of liquid crystal come from four sides around Ash, bursting as one copy of Ed comes from each. All of them swarm Ash's location, each creating a weapon; one with large hands, one with sword-arms, one with cannon-arms, and one with sharp wing-arms.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> While the fog is dispersed, Ed sinks into the liquid crystal, moving throughout the network and hiding from sight. _Black Body,_ he thinks as four pillars of liquid crystal come from four sides around Ash, bursting as one copy of Ed comes from each. All of them swarm Ash's location, each creating a weapon; one with large hands, one with sword-arms, one with cannon-arms, and one with sharp wing-arms.












_He disappeared._
The pole Ashley is standing on widens into a small platform and he takes a stance. The armor extends into 4 guns on four sides pointing at all 4 clones.

The platform lowers as Ashley rapidly fires red crystals right into each armor causing an explosion as he descends
Meanwhile the crystal weapon in his right arm extends and pierces where each armor is right after the eventual explosion to pierce them all at once them rapidly slam them together and spinning them into scrap. He them uses it again. He slams his bayonet without looking into the pole as he descended.
"Shockslide!"
It travels down the platform melting it aiding his descension further, then it reaches underground again where Ed is, from flowing down the platform like a tube.
"I want to see you fight up close!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Sure Haru Kira-chan loves to be helpful." She grabs kiel Hand and lead him cheerily to a casino named 'Clam Slam' "The mayor owns this casino and runs it from the back office"



Kiel goes with her to the "Clam slam" he creates sweaty in his body including his hand and with this he transmit his cells through Kira hands "Sorry i'm nervous because such a hard job like that..." he then asks "Whats mayor name would be unpleasant of me if i don't know his name" before he gois to the back office


----------



## TehChron (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho ignored Sparky's whining as he accelerated forward towards Geryon, shoulder lowered as he hit Geryon full speed the dragon exploded into a shower of leaves, becoming one with 'The Green'. As he does he come face to face with Mika, or relatively face to face. More face to ominous cloud of nature energy. "No matter how the prey may hide, the predator always finds them." He announces as the cloud of vague dragon shaped energy descends upon Mika.



Mikata didnt have time to waste on fighting an opponent which clearly outmatched her

As the dragon shaped energy descended upon her, she attempted to draw upon the abundant force energies of the forest around her to clear an opening. Using  she tapped into her own reserves, summoning up a wind to propel her forward as she attempted to divert the creatures energies into the earth with a circuit of energy to ground it.

Hopefully this would provide her with the opening she needed


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho ignored Sparky's whining as he accelerated forward towards Geryon, shoulder lowered as he hit Geryon full speed the dragon exploded into a shower of leaves, becoming one with 'The Green'. As he does he come face to face with Mika, or relatively face to face. More face to ominous cloud of nature energy. "No matter how the prey may hide, the predator always finds them." He announces as the cloud of vague dragon shaped energy descends upon Mika.



Celus leapt towards the cloud, unleashing an Iron Step after landing in an attempt to scatter it.


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

A man steps into the fighting area with Ed and Ashley, the battle stopped with his appearance. 



"Alright then!  Gentlemen, gather!  Tonight we have two newcomer's to our mighty House of Genus's battlegrounds!"

The man raises a hand towards Ashley.

"In this corner, we have Schemin' man with a demon locked within him!  The gunner!  The runner!  The numbah one stunna, Ashley Winchester!"

The crowd is completely silent.  The man then turns to Ed.

"And in this corner...  The simple man, born of the Kuzunoha Clan!  The strategist, the Tactician!  A human who hopes to climb to the top of the Hive with nothing but his wits and an array of weapons which any warrior worth his salt would shrug off!  The blaster, the master!  The human disaster... Ed!"

Someone in the crowd farts, otherwise, still silence.

"Now gentlemen!  I want a clean fight from here on out!  You know what that means, right?"

The crowd murmurs.

"No touching of the hair or face!  Now then, let's get this er... Show started!"

A bell mysteriously rings, signalling round 2.

The crowd disperses, uninterested.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> A man steps into the fighting area with Ed and Ashley, the battle stopped with his appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sch-scheming?"
A sweat drop goes down Ashley's face this interruption totally put him out of it.
"You know what? Lets just go for a drink Ed."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sch-scheming?"
> A sweat drop goes down Ashley's face this interruption totally put him out of it.
> "You know what? Lets just go for a drink Ed."



Ashley starts to walk away but finds himself back in front of Ed.

No matter how many times he attempts to leave, the same happens.

"Sorry, my cowardly friend!  My enchantment makes it to where no one here... I included, can leave until one of you two is defeated in combat by the other.  And no draws or admitting defeat!  It's knockout or death here!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> Ashley starts to walk away but finds himself back in front of Ed.
> 
> No matter how many times he attempts to leave, the same happens.
> 
> "Sorry, my cowardly friend!  My enchantment makes it to where no one here... I included, can leave until one of you two is defeated in combat by the other.  And no draws or admitting defeat!  It's knockout or death here!"



"Funny... you can't leave right? Why can't I just knock you out instead?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Funny... you can't leave right? Why can't I just knock you out instead?"





Geoffrey Chaucer (B7)

"My power stays active even if I die, but..."

Shinsoo flares out around the man, the floor cracking.

"...I wish you the best of luck if you wish to go that route."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> Geoffrey Chaucer (B7)
> 
> "My power stays active even if I die, but..."
> 
> ...


Ashley just shrugs his shoulders
"I've seen better. Damn if only I still had my alcohol. Hey Ed, lets have a drinking contest until either of us is knocked out! Ought to piss this guy off."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley just shrugs his shoulders
> "I've seen better. Damn if only I still had my alcohol. Hey Ed, lets have a drinking contest until either of us is knocked out! Ought to piss this guy off."





Chaucer shakes his head in disbelief at the stupidity Ashley is displaying.

"Need I remind you that I said combat, you nincompoop?  Only clashes of fists, bullets and other fight paraphernalia works here!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> Chaucer shakes his head in disbelief at the stupidity Ashley is displaying.
> 
> "Need I remind you that I said combat, you nincompoop?  Only clashes of fists, bullets and other fight paraphernalia works here!"


Ashley glares at the man
_Stop messing with my plans!_
"A drinking contest is the clash of souls and will! Truly a man's combat if I've ever seen one. How about we just drink until we are nearly knocked out and give a gentle punch? Everyone wins."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> Chaucer shakes his head in disbelief at the stupidity Ashley is displaying.
> 
> "Need I remind you that I said combat, you nincompoop?  Only clashes of fists, bullets and other fight paraphernalia works here!"



Deru is seen towering over the crowd. He looks pleased


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley glares at the man
> _Stop messing with my plans!_
> "A drinking contest is the clash of souls and will! Truly a man's combat if I've ever seen one. How about we just drink until we are nearly knocked out and give a gentle punch? Everyone wins."




"A cowardly servant has no place among vassals. I am glad I turned you away."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley glares at the man
> _Stop messing with my plans!_
> "A drinking contest is the clash of souls and will! Truly a man's combat if I've ever seen one. How about we just drink until we are nearly knocked out and give a gentle punch? Everyone wins."





"How about no."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ed simply sits there, looking at the two talking. He pulls back his crystals, drops it onto the floor, sits down and Oblivificarus who until now was watching the battle from the sidelines. "Okay, this has just gotten idiotic. That and sad. Oblivificarus, Gravity Crush Ash. But don't kill him." Oblivificarus magnifies gravity over around Ash and only Ash to hopefully knock him out. Ed also fires upon him with Maleficarum, with exploding red crystals as ammo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed simply sits there, looking at the two talking. He pulls back his crystals, drops it onto the floor, sits down and Oblivificarus who until now was watching the battle from the sidelines. "Okay, this has just gotten idiotic. That and sad. Oblivificarus, Gravity Crush Ash. But don't kill him." Oblivificarus magnifies gravity over around Ash and only Ash to hopefully knock him out. Ed also fires upon him with Maleficarum, with exploding red crystals as ammo.



*oblivicarus does no such thing*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed simply sits there, looking at the two talking. He pulls back his crystals, drops it onto the floor, sits down and Oblivificarus who until now was watching the battle from the sidelines. "Okay, this has just gotten idiotic. That and sad. Oblivificarus, Gravity Crush Ash. But don't kill him." Oblivificarus magnifies gravity over around Ash to hopefully knock him out. Ed also fires upon him with Maleficarum, with exploding red crystals as ammo.



Every single thing hits and lands as Ashley is distracted he hears the words


> "A cowardly servant has no place among vassals. I am glad I turned you away."


He appears unconscious yet the barrier still is up.
Ashley's body quivers a bit then slowly gets up.
"A person who wishes for peace isn't a coward."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He appears unconscious yet the barrier still is up.
> Ashley's body quivers a bit then slowly gets up.
> "A person who wishes for peace isn't a coward."





"Wishing for peace and actively trying to run away from a fight that you called for in the first place are about as far apart as you and the warmth of a woman, my cowardly friend!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Wishing for peace and actively trying to run away from a fight that you called for in the first place are about as far apart as you and the warmth of a woman, my cowardly friend!"



Deru raises his fist. The shockwave fills the dojo. After a moment of silence the soilders all raise their fist and cheer in unison "HOO HAH!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

Ashley's breath is visible
"Always going by surface appearances... Very well."
Ashley transforms and cricks everything back into place then summons hot lancer. He also unseals himself and puts sphere up enough to cover the ring and sense everything within it
He puts the rest into zeropoint and step.
"Ed shouldn't you know better than to try to use that here? Whatever, so many toys."
Ashley steps forward
"Always wondered what a real fight would feel like."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley's breath is visible
> "Always going by surface appearances... Very well."
> Ashley transforms and cricks everything back into place then summons hot lancer. He also unseals himself and puts sphere up enough to cover the ring and sense everything within it
> He puts the rest into zeropoint and step.
> ...





"Now that's more like it!"

Another mysterious bell rings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Now that's more like it!"
> 
> Another mysterious bell rings.



Ashley dashes forward  while the black armor that was damaged reforms at Ed as soon as the bell rings and makes slashes at the air. Fire ignites from the air next to Ed. As this happens Ashley continues forward to get close.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 29, 2014)

_Huh. Finally going to start fighting for real, huh?_ Ed creates a crimson broadsword and swings it around him in a sphere, swatting out the flames. _Killer Crimson._ He steps away from Ash and brings out Maleficarum. He also sets up Seal, Zero Point and Step. _Guess it's time for me to try too._ Ed uses the split second bought by  the step to open fire on the released Ash. He reloads, watching his opponents movements. He then proceeds to whip out a defensive stance, waiting for Ash's next move.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Huh. Finally going to start fighting for real, huh?_ Ed creates a crimson broadsword and swings it around him in a sphere, swatting out the flames. _Killer Crimson._ He steps away from Ash and brings out Maleficarum. He also sets up Seal, Zero Point and Step. _Guess it's time for me to try too._ Ed uses the split second bought by  the step to open fire on the released Ash. He reloads, watching his opponents movements. He then proceeds to whip out a defensive stance, waiting for Ash's next move.



Ashley continues to charge forward, the bullets were melted into slag by hot lancer and didn't seem to impede Ashley in the least. His sphere telling him where exactly each bullet would be before hand. Ashley threw hot lancer at top speed directly Ed while continuing to charge forward the gap is almost closed.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ed parries the Lancer, knocking the thing away. He then jumps up and over Ash, reaching and pulling Angelus out mid-air. By the time he lands, he already has Angelus on. He lets his Sphere down a bit and focuses on mainly Seal and Zero Point. He brandishes Killer Crimson and waits for Ash's next move.


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Chaucer eyes the ring with an interested look, grinning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed parries the Lancer, knocking the thing away. He then jumps up and over Ash, reaching and pulling Angelus out-


Ashley does a backwards jump upwards (using step) and grabs Ed's feet and slams him into the ground. Angelus bounces away.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ed gets up and whips out Angelus, ready to step past anything Ash tries. He then covers his more sensitive body parts, including his limbs with black crystals. "Nice throw, but you're gonna have to hit harder than that to beat me. Now come on." Ed aims Maleficarum at Ash and fires a serious shot at Ash with instructions from the numbers. It plows through Ash's defenses, leaving a golf-ball sized hole in his side. "That was a warning shot, by the way. The next one will take out a limb."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed gets up and whips out Angelus, ready to step past anything Ash tries. He then covers his more sensitive body parts with black crystals. "Nice throw, but you're gonna have to hit harder than that to beat me. Now come on." Ed aims Maleficarum at Ash and fires a serious shot at Ash with instructions from the numbers. It plows through Ash's defenses, leaving a golf-ball sized hole in his side. "That was a warning shot, by the way. The next one will take out a limb."




Hot Lancer is summoned into Ed's Chest frying his heart and other organs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hot Lancer is summoned into Ed's Chest frying his heart and other organs.



Deru strokes his heard mightily "Hmmm. Interesting."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hot Lancer is summoned into Ed's Chest frying his heart and other organs.



A winner decided, Chaucer's power deactivates.

The contestants are returned as they were at the start of the battle, their experiences carved into their memory.

Ed would have terrible heartburn for the next month.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> A winner decided, Chaucer's power deactivates.
> 
> The contestants are returned as they were at the start of the battle, their experiences carved into their memory.
> 
> Ed would have terrible heartburn for the next month.


There is a small black and red ring surrounding the iris in Ashley's blue eyes
"..."
Ashley simply walks slowly out of the dojo with sphere up,along with zeropoint and step.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a small black and red ring surrounding the iris in Ashley's blue eyes
> "..."
> Ashley simply walks slowly out of the dojo with sphere up,along with zeropoint and step.



Three simple blades manifest inside of Ashley's chest



The blows are intended to be fatal


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata didnt have time to waste on fighting an opponent which clearly outmatched her
> 
> As the dragon shaped energy descended upon her, she attempted to draw upon the abundant force energies of the forest around her to clear an opening. Using  she tapped into her own reserves, summoning up a wind to propel her forward as she attempted to divert the creatures energies into the earth with a circuit of energy to ground it.
> 
> Hopefully this would provide her with the opening she needed





manidk said:


> Sparky continues to whine, then howls for his master again as he struggles in Kreysho's grip.
> 
> Celus must be saved, and the jello must be turned back to jello.





Ichypa said:


> Celus leapt towards the cloud, unleashing an Iron Step after landing in an attempt to scatter it.



Sparky struggles but remains firmly in Kreysho's grip, tucked into the large man's armpit. Mika draws upon the energy of the environment, damning herself. When the environment its self is your enemy the last thing you want is go invite it in. As she draws in the energy Geryon smiles, a ghostly claw materializes through Mika, a single talon nearly as thick as he waist is sides.

"Noooooo!" Celus charges the beast/energy cloud, attempting to scatter it. A tail materializes and whips him through 100m of trees. He is bruised and bleeding from 100 splinter filled wounds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Three simple blades manifest inside of Ashley's chest
> 
> 
> 
> The blows are instantly fatal


While the blows are fatal the death is not as a fatal wound is a cause of death.
Ashley transforms and pulls the swords out.
"Who?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky struggles but remains firmly in Kreysho's grip, tucked into the large man's armpit. Mika draws upon the energy of the environment, damning herself. When the environment its self is your enemy the last thing you want is go invite it in. As she draws in the energy Geryon smiles, a ghostly claw materializes through Mika, a single talon nearly as thick as he waist is sides.
> 
> "Noooooo!" Celus charges the beast/energy cloud, attempting to scatter it. A tail materializes and whips him through 100m of trees. He is bruised and bleeding from 100 splinter filled wounds.



Sparky farts the fart of camaraderie, attempting to get Kreysho to help Jello and Celus.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> snipped



As ashley leaves the dojo with step he runs head first into a mountain of steel, great and vast. 'Who the fuck pit a mountain in the middle of a god damn hallway'. It knocks him for a loop. As he regains his senses he realizes it isn't a mountain but rather the chest of Commander Deru

"Do you still wish to be a Vassal?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As ashley leaves the dojo with step he runs head first into a mountain of steel, great and vast. 'Who the fuck pit a mountain in the middle of a god damn hallway'. It knocks him for a loop. As he regains his senses he realizes it isn't a mountain but rather the chest of Commander Deru
> 
> "Do you still wish to be a Vassal?"



Ashley imagined being stabbed in the chest multiple times. That is likely how he felt. Ashley simply gives one reply after making sure to have his rubear at 50% at all times from now on.
"Yes."


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley imagined being stabbed in the chest multiple times. That is likely how he felt. Ashley simply gives one reply after making sure to have his rubear at 50% at all times from now on.
> "Yes."



Chaucer walks up, patting Ashley's shoulder.

"You almost had me fooled!  Acting like such a damned titty-baby!  Good show, good show!"

Chaucer disappears down a hallway.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley imagined being stabbed in the chest multiple times. That is likely how he felt. Ashley simply gives one reply after making sure to have his rubear at 50% at all times from now on.
> "Yes."



Deru opens his great fist. "If you can remove this ring from my hand I will accept you into our ranks."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky struggles but remains firmly in Kreysho's grip, tucked into the large man's armpit. Mika draws upon the energy of the environment, damning herself. When the environment its self is your enemy the last thing you want is go invite it in. As she draws in the energy Geryon smiles, a ghostly claw materializes through Mika, a single talon nearly as thick as he waist is sides.
> 
> "Noooooo!" Celus charges the beast/energy cloud, attempting to scatter it. A tail materializes and whips him through 100m of trees. He is bruised and bleeding from 100 splinter filled wounds.



Mikata fills herself with Rubear in an attempt to contain the damage as she attempts to use  on a nearby suitable host in order to escape her fate.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata fills herself with Rubear in an attempt to contain the damage as she attempts to use  on a nearby suitable host in order to escape her fate.



Having inherited sideous's cowardice of death Mika flees her dying shell for the closest suitable host. Celus's Mighty axe


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deru opens his great fist. "If you can remove this ring from my hand I will accept you into our ranks."


Ashley altered eyes look at the ring, he takes the ring with speed.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky struggles but remains firmly in Kreysho's grip, tucked into the large man's armpit. Mika draws upon the energy of the environment, damning herself. When the environment its self is your enemy the last thing you want is go invite it in. As she draws in the energy Geryon smiles, a ghostly claw materializes through Mika, a single talon nearly as thick as he waist is sides.
> 
> "Noooooo!" Celus charges the beast/energy cloud, attempting to scatter it. A tail materializes and whips him through 100m of trees. He is bruised and bleeding from 100 splinter filled wounds.



"Lady Mikata!" Celus howled, plucking splinters from his wounds with perfect accuracy and dexterity as his wounds and bruises healed, leaving none behind.
_I swore to call upon him only in the direst of circumstances...I didn't expect her to allow herself to be slain so easily. I must not fail Master Sparky._
Raising his axe to the heavens, Celus cried out,

"CALEB! LORD OF THE GODS! I CALL UPON YOU ALL-MIGHTY POWER!"


The power of all of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection roared through his body, increasing his abilities ten-fold.
"Dark Step!" Celus cried, and began Stepping back to the battle ground, Sealing just after taking the Step to prevent any enemies attempting to follow him back from tracking his course or trajectory.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Having inherited sideous's cowardice of death Mika flees her dying shell for the closest suitable host. Celus's Mighty axe



Mikata's body falls to ash and vanishes Beyond Shadows


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley altered eyes look at the ring, he takes the ring with speed.



As Ashley's fingers grab the ring Deru stands passive. Observing. Ashley attempts to lift the weight an cannot. It is unbearable. "Why is this ring so god damn heavy!" "It is weighted b the lies in your heart. When you cease to deceive and accept the truth it will weigh less than a feather." Deru responds, eyes blazing


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky farts the fart of camaraderie, attempting to get Kreysho to help Jello and Celus.



Kreysho sniffs the air and growls. He eyes sparky disdainfully. "Fine. ONCE. After that its straight to the royal kennel with you. Got me?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho sniffs the air and growls. He eyes sparky disdainfully. "Fine. ONCE. After that its straight to the royal kennel with you. Got me?"



Sparky nods and yips happily.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky nods and yips happily.



Kreysho never stops running and pulls a wide uturn like a city bus, cutting swathe of destruction through the forest.

He arrived back at the battlefield emitting massive amounts of shinshoo as he body begins to change again

"Hey plant asshole. I'm gonna need those servants back."




"Or this is going to get unpleasant"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Ashley's fingers grab the ring Deru stands passive. Observing. Ashley attempts to lift the weight an cannot. It is unbearable. "Why is this ring so god damn heavy!" "It is weighted b the lies in your heart. When you cease to deceive and accept the truth it will weigh less than a feather." Deru responds, eyes blazing


Ashley thinks about things for a moment.
Family. Friends. Peace. These are all normal things people want.
This should be what he wants, but back there... they were right he was being a coward. He kept avoiding the killing stroke he could easily do and didn't do it because he considered him a friend. 

But at that moment, that moment of finally giving in anger. It was ecstasy, no holding back, not having to care for another person, that moment. That moment he felt real. That is what he's been avoiding. From trying to become a demon himself. But who was he kidding, *he practically is a demon.* Why act like he isn't. 

Ashley Winchester isn't who he is, he's the demon. The demon that revels in death,destruction, and loss of life. Ashley Winchester is just a vessel.
What he has are just tools to benefit your true purpose.
His fake talk of peace never convinced you as it's impossible. Family never truly satisfied.
Friends there was never really such a thing, just a way to try to pass the time. This place can give me what I truly want. That should be reason enough.

Ashley feels as if a great weight has been lifted off of him. He finally admitted it to himself.

Ashley transforms again, the blackness of the armor rising off and disintegrating into the air revealing a golden armor filled with heat that moves and a presence.

He grabs the ring again.


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kreysho never stops running and pulls a wide uturn like a city bus, cutting swathe of destruction through the forest.
> 
> He arrived back at the battlefield emitting massive amounts of shinshoo as he body begins to change again
> 
> ...



Sparky notices Mika's dissolved remains on the ground next to a pile of assorted stuff.

The next second, the stuff is... stuffed into his mouth, Sparky never moving from Kreysho's grip.  Sparky's black crystal chic dog sweater morphs to holster the stuff.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 30, 2014)

Celus explodes onto the battlefield, landing next to Kreysho, eyes ablaze. "Wretched, ugly creature! You shall pay for what you've done! What's that you've got on your collar, Master Sparky?" Celus asked, spotting the same light Mika had emitted coming from Sparky.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley thinks about things for a moment.
> Family. Friends. Peace. These are all normal things people want.
> This should be what he wants, but back there... they were right he was being a coward. He kept avoiding the killing stroke he could easily do and didn't do it because he considered him a friend.
> 
> ...



The ring remains heavy. Ashley roars, the ring lightens little by little until he has it lifted towards the sky in victory.


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus explodes onto the battlefield, landing next to Kreysho, eyes ablaze. "Wretched, ugly creature! You shall pay for what you've done! What's that you've got on your collar, Master Sparky?" Celus asked, spotting the same light Mika had emitted coming from Sparky.



"Woof woof bark yip *fart* bark howl!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel goes with her to the "Clam slam" he creates sweaty in his body including his hand and with this he transmit his cells through Kira hands "Sorry i'm nervous because such a hard job like that..." he then asks "Whats mayor name would be unpleasant of me if i don't know his name" before he gois to the back office



"His name is... P.Diddy"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus explodes onto the battlefield, landing next to Kreysho, eyes ablaze. "Wretched, ugly creature! You shall pay for what you've done! What's that you've got on your collar, Master Sparky?" Celus asked, spotting the same light Mika had emitted coming from Sparky.



"Where's the girl?"Asks kreysho


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "His name is... P.Diddy"



"P. Diddy? You seem hesitant to tell his name would you mind explaining why?" Kiel push Kira near him while fiercing his eyes he use his cells that he transmited through his hands to make her tell the truuth


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Where's the girl?"Asks kreysho



"That foul creature destroyed her." Celus said, eyes glittering.


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "That foul creature destroyed her." Celus said, eyes glittering.



Sparky whined.

He would forever remember her as jello.

He must remember to convince master to build a jello statue of her at some point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The ring remains heavy. Ashley roars, the ring lightens little by little until he has it lifted towards the sky in victory.


Ashley looks at Deru there is a slight echo in the voice.
"What do I break next?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "That foul creature destroyed her." Celus said, eyes glittering.



"Oh. Well that simplifies things." Kreysho traps Celus by the hair with his right hand and sparky with his left as he turns and runs. Celus's body whips in the wind like a flag as be caught in the slipstream of Kreysho. There were  monsters between them and the edge of the forest but none of them could stand up to 5 tons of muscle moving at triple digit mach speeds. Their viscera didn't even stain their clothes as Kreysho trucked through them in a straight line..



The edge of the forest is in sight. Kreysho hits the fussed trees at full steam, and bounces off. The clap shakes the ground for miles around.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh. Well that simplifies things." Kreysho traps Celus by the hair with his right hand and sparky with his left as he turns and runs. Celus's body whips in the wind like a flag as be caught in the slipstream of Kreysho. There were  monsters between them and the edge of the forest but none of them could stand up to 5 tons of muscle moving at triple digit mach speeds. Their viscera didn't even stain their clothes as Kreysho trucked through them in a straight line..
> 
> 
> 
> The edge of the forest is in sight. Kreysho hits the fussed trees at full steam, and bounces off. The clap shakes the ground for miles around.



Celus's eyes blazed as he climbed to his feet. His head aced and his hair was probably a COMPLETE mess, but right now such things were dismissed as unimportant. Celus picked up Sparky.

"Master Sparky. If we are to escape this ugly place, then I require your assistance." Raising the finest hound in all the land to the skies, Celus cried out to his gods.
"Oh Fausen, oh Excelan, oh Senan, oh Usui, oh Caleb the All-Powerful! Lend unto me thy power, and let it fill this vessel!"
Sparky began to glow, as he was filled with the powers of the Five Gods. Drawing his arm back, Celus hurled Sparky forward, his arm empowered by the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection Themselves, throwing for maximum penetration power to punch through the forest wall.
"DIVINE CANINE MISSLE!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus's eyes blazed as he climbed to his feet. His head aced and his hair was probably a COMPLETE mess, but right now such things were dismissed as unimportant. Celus picked up Sparky.
> 
> "Master Sparky. If we are to escape this ugly place, then I require your assistance." Raising the finest hound in all the land to the skies, Celus cried out to his gods.
> "Oh Fausen, oh Excelan, oh Senan, oh Usui, oh Caleb the All-Powerful! Lend unto me thy power, and let it fill this vessel!"
> ...



Sparky farted his most powerful fart, further propelling himself as his chic dog sweater turned into a precious set of drill-like armor.  Sound waves from his battle howl propagated in front of him, sonic booms blasting him even further.

The forest wall didn't know what hit it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky farted his most powerful fart, further propelling himself as his chic dog sweater turned into a precious set of drill-like armor.  Sound waves from his battle howl propagated in front of him, sonic booms blasting him even further.
> 
> The forest wall didn't know what hit it.



The wall didn't k ow what not it, and didn't care to ask. The dog drill hits the tree wall a rebounds. The force shatters the drill and sends sparky flying right for Celus's face. Never one to risk master sparky's safety celsus doesn't dodge as the canine smacks him in the face , knocking him to his back. As they lay still sparky's testicles rest comfortably on Celus's eyelids


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The wall didn't k ow what not it, and didn't care to ask. The dog drill hits the tree wall a rebounds. The force shatters the drill and sends sparky flying right for Celus's face. Never one to risk master sparky's safety celsus doesn't dodge as the canine smacks him in the face , knocking him to his back. As they lay still sparky's testicles rest comfortably on Celus's eyelids



Sparky promptly takes the dump of excitement onto Celus's long, flowing locks.

He looks back and whines as if to apologize.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks at Deru there is a slight echo in the voice.
> "What do I break next?"



"Why, imperials of course!' Deru grins


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Why, imperials of course!' Deru grins


The armor also forms a grin in the form of flames
"Sounds like a good time. Lets start right now then."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The armor also forms a grin in the form of flames
> "Sounds like a good time. Lets start right now then."



"BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! A Few layers down there is an imperial strategist holed up in a well defended fort. In the coming war he is sure to be a problem. If you could eliminate him before the war were to begin you would prove yourself a valuable asset."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! A Few layers down there is an imperial strategist holed up in a well defended fort. In the coming war he is sure to be a problem. If you could eliminate him before the war were to begin you would prove yourself a valuable asset."



"A strategist? In that case I imagine I would need some information along with any records on his profile. Then I need to drop by a laboratory, sure to have something to aid in one's battle. A strategist with a fort's resources shouldn't be underestimated, have to give it all or nothing. Mind giving me directions to such places?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ashley hears Chaucer scoff in the background.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Ashley hears Chaucer scoff in the background.


Ashley laughs a dark laugh and his left eye glows red
"I plan to kill every imperial there nothing less would do. Besides I want the first to feel special."
A bayonet appears in Ashley's right hand.
"This thing is junk to me now, I need a better weapon."


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley laughs a dark laugh and his left eye glows red
> "I plan to kill every imperial there nothing less would do. Besides I want the first to feel special."
> A bayonet appears in Ashley's right hand.
> "This thing is junk to me now, I need a better weapon."



Ashley somehow hears chaucer nod in approval.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley laughs a dark laugh and his left eye glows red
> "I plan to kill every imperial there nothing less would do. Besides I want the first to feel special."
> A bayonet appears in Ashley's right hand.
> "This thing is junk to me now, I need a better weapon."



"What kind of weapon? Standard issue army weapons are the chemrail and Vatician Saber"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What kind of weapon? Standard issue army weapons are the chemrail and Vatician Saber"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The bayonet disappears from his right hand, it still has it's uses even if it isn't up to par anymore.
"The standard sounds like it's good for now.
Mind describing what the chemrail does and it's range? Also the Venetian Sabre, what are it's properties?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The bayonet disappears from his right hand, it still has it's uses even if it isn't up to par anymore.
> "The standard sounds like it's good for now.
> Mind describing what the chemrail does and it's range? Also the Venetian Sabre, what are it's properties?"



"The chemrail is a short to medium range assult rifle that's good to about 200m. It has a 30 round clip and a muzzle velocity of 89,500ft/s. It fires the .50 caliber penetrator 940 round on both full auto and 3 round burst, which inside of operation range will tell cover to go fuck its self." He works the action smoothy

"The Vatician Sabre is forged from 100% pure Vatician steel, and as such it ignores shinshoo with 99.9999% efficiency in addition to just being an extremely sharp and exceptionally well made blade. Get a couple inches of this baby in someone and you can nullify their abilities. At least long enough to land a kill shot."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "P. Diddy? You seem hesitant to tell his name would you mind explaining why?" Kiel push Kira near him while fiercing his eyes he use his cells that he transmited through his hands to make her tell the truuth



"They say he has connections to the underworld. I don't know, all I know is I don't lime him."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The chemrail is a short to medium range assult rifle that's good to about 200m. It has a 30 round clip and a muzzle velocity of 89,500ft/s. It fires the .50 caliber penetrator 940 round on both full auto and 3 round burst, which inside of operation range will tell cover to go fuck its self." He works the action smoothy
> 
> "The Vatician Sabre is forged from 100% pure Vatician steel, and as such it ignores shinshoo with 99.9999% efficiency in addition to just being an extremely sharp and exceptionally well made blade. Get a couple inches of this baby in someone and you can nullify their abilities. At least long enough to land a kill shot."


_Mach 117.6, nice. Vatican Steel, wow that sounds handy for making openings. How did I ever live without something like that?_
Ashley accepts the weapons greatfully
"These are some fine weapons, more than enough. I'd be more than glad to use these. I assume there is a firing range for me to test the the chemrail at. I need to get the feel of firing it."


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Chaucer scoffs again.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The wall didn't k ow what not it, and didn't care to ask. The dog drill hits the tree wall a rebounds. The force shatters the drill and sends sparky flying right for Celus's face. Never one to risk master sparky's safety celsus doesn't dodge as the canine smacks him in the face , knocking him to his back. As they lay still sparky's testicles rest comfortably on Celus's eyelids





manidk said:


> Sparky promptly takes the dump of excitement onto Celus's long, flowing locks.
> 
> He looks back and whines as if to apologize.



Celus, sensing the the dump of excitement in his hair, takes a firm, inescapable grip on Sparky, pulls out the Viper-sanctioned newspaper of punishment, and gives Sparky a regrettable but necessary spanking of discipline.
"Bad Master Sparky! Bad! I'm sorry, but I already let you off easy for pooing on the carpet! Bad!"

After that emotionally strenuous event for all involved,  Celus decides that an alternate strategy is needed for escape. He examines the wall, looking for even the most minute gaps.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "They say he has connections to the underworld. I don't know, all I know is I don't lime him."



"The underworld,seems like i will have to make some deals with him,if you don't like him help me to do it and change this city" Kiel says walking to the office from P. Diddy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Chaucer scoffs again.



"I love guns; The smell of gunpowder in the morning is practically my coffee. I want to be able to pump as many bullets as possible into anyone in my sights. That means learning the slight quirks of the gun. Reloading as fast as possible,recoil,weight,adjusting aim during recoil,the arc, etc..."
Ashley looks at Chaucer
"Say Chaucer, instead of a firing range how about you ref another match before I go as a warmup? You obviously take pride in it. Personally I want to fight Sterngetter again, but he's probably busy. Commander Deru do you have anyone in mind?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus, sensing the the dump of excitement in his hair, takes a firm, inescapable grip on Sparky, pulls out the Viper-sanctioned newspaper of punishment, and gives Sparky a regrettable but necessary spanking of discipline.
> "Bad Master Sparky! Bad! I'm sorry, but I already let you off easy for pooing on the carpet! Bad!"
> 
> After that emotionally strenuous event for all involved,  Celus decides that an alternate strategy is needed for escape. He examines the wall, looking for even the most minute gaps.



Sparky yelps, but accepts his given(and deserved) punishment.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I love guns; The smell of gunpowder in the morning is practically my coffee. I want to be able to pump as many bullets as possible into anyone in my sights. That means learning the slight quirks of the gun. Reloading as fast as possible,recoil,weight,adjusting aim during recoil,the arc, etc..."
> Ashley looks at Chaucer
> "Say Chaucer, instead of a firing range how about you ref another match before I go as a warmup? You obviously take pride in it. Personally I want to fight Sterngetter again, but he's probably busy. Commander Deru do you have anyone in mind?"



Chaucer appears again, beside Deru.

"That sounds like a most excellent plan!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I love guns; The smell of gunpowder in the morning is practically my coffee. I want to be able to pump as many bullets as possible into anyone in my sights. That means learning the slight quirks of the gun. Reloading as fast as possible,recoil,weight,adjusting aim during recoil,the arc, etc..."
> Ashley looks at Chaucer
> "Say Chaucer, instead of a firing range how about you ref another match before I go as a warmup? You obviously take pride in it. Personally I want to fight Sterngetter again, but he's probably busy. Commander Deru do you have anyone in mind?"



"Hmm. A rematch with Captain Sterngetter could be arranged."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Chaucer appears again, beside Deru.
> 
> "That sounds like a most excellent plan!"


"Perfect."



Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm. A rematch with Captain Sterngetter could be arranged."


Ashley smiles
"Tell him to not bring his coat this time."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley smiles
> "Tell him to not bring his coat this time."



*10 mins later*

Sterngetter stands across from ashley in the ring. Deru yells from the crowd "James! Limitation 44 is imposed for this match. Prove your worth! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"


"Understood sir!"


"You ready for your beating servant boy?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *10 mins later*
> 
> Sterngetter stands across from ashley in the ring. Deru yells from the crowd "James! Limitation 44 is imposed for this match. Prove your worth! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"
> 
> ...



Chaucer steps up between the two.



"Oi, everyone circle around for tonight's second event!"

Chaucer looks toward Ashley first.

"In this corner, we have the newcomer currently going 1-1 in the arena!  The man who overflows with the flame of life!  Swordsman, gunsman, man with a new lease on living, Ashley "Fucking" Winchester!"

The crowd is silent except for one man who lets out a sarcastic "yay."  This man is Ed.

Chaucer turns to Sterngetter.

"And in this corner, the man who needs no introduction except this one!  Our very own crowd favorite, Captain Sterngetter!"

Ed boos before being kicked out of the arena, the rest of the crowd pumps their fists furiously.

"HOO HA!"



"Now then, gentlemen!  I want a dirty fight!  Anything goes!  The conditions for victory are death, knockout, or dismemberment of at least two limbs!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *10 mins later*
> 
> Sterngetter stands across from ashley in the ring. Deru yells from the crowd "James! Limitation 44 is imposed for this match. Prove your worth! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"
> 
> ...




Ashley takes a stance Ashley has 40% into rubear, 30% into zeropoint, 20% in step and the other 10% in sphere to cover the arena.
"You're just trying to get me all hot and bothered aren't you?"


manidk said:


> Chaucer steps up between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashley's armor glowed with heat
_Lets see what I can do now compared to then with this guy serious. Let him make the first move, try to surprise him._


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

A bell rings, signalling both the start of the match and the activation of Chaucer's ability.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> A bell rings, signalling both the start of the match and the activation of Chaucer's ability.



Ashley pays close attention to Sterngetter.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> A bell rings, signalling both the start of the match and the activation of Chaucer's ability.



Sterngetter stomps, hard, upending one of the large sqaures of rock the ring was made from  and creating a barrier between himself and ashley


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sterngetter stomps, hard, upending one of the large sqaures of rock the ring was made from  and creating a barrier between himself and ashley



_So he is taking me seriously. Taking out my view unlike last time_
Ashley felt around with shinso for sterngetter while taking out his bayonet then slamming it into the ground using Shock slide to create an assault on and in the ground waves of destructive shinso move quickly forward.
Ashley stores away the bayonet while also taking out the chemrail at the same time and began to fire at the large block squares on full auto using zero point the whole time if sterngetter appears he uses step for a quick turn then fires.
If he appears behind Ashley one of his new powers will be activated in an attempt of defense.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _So he is taking me seriously. Taking out my view unlike last time_
> Ashley felt around with shinso for sterngetter while taking out his bayonet then slamming it into the ground using Shock slide to create an assault on and in the ground waves of destructive shinso move quickly forward.
> Ashley stores away the bayonet while also taking out the chemrail at the same time and began to fire at the large block squares on full auto using zero point the whole time if sterngetter appears he uses step for a quick turn then fires.
> If he appears behind Ashley one of his new powers will be activated in an attempt of defense.



Ashley stabs the bayonet into the  ground, attempting to assault sterngetter with waves of shinshpo while firing the chemrail with the other hand. The blazing fast cycling speed empties the mag in and instant and blows the rock wall into dust. 

Sterngetter isn't  on the other side of the wall.  As ashley processes this information a sealed Sterngetter descends from above him and delivers a crushing blow, crumpling ashley's dome. In normal physiology this blow would represent the caving in of the skull and destruction of the brain.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus, sensing the the dump of excitement in his hair, takes a firm, inescapable grip on Sparky, pulls out the Viper-sanctioned newspaper of punishment, and gives Sparky a regrettable but necessary spanking of discipline.
> "Bad Master Sparky! Bad! I'm sorry, but I already let you off easy for pooing on the carpet! Bad!"
> 
> After that emotionally strenuous event for all involved,  Celus decides that an alternate strategy is needed for escape. He examines the wall, looking for even the most minute gaps.



The wall is solid and continuous, as a proper wall should be.  As celus inspects the wall he notices it throbs periodically


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "The underworld,seems like i will have to make some deals with him,if you don't like him help me to do it and change this city" Kiel says walking to the office from P. Diddy



"Do you really think we can?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As ashley processes this information a sealed Sterngetter descends from above him and delivers a crushing blow, crumpling ashley's dome. In normal physiology this blow would represent the caving in of the skull and destruction of the brain.


Ashley uses his ability as the blow lands and uses concealment in exchange for sphere
Mad Lucied!
(Gilgamesh like ability incoming) 

Two hot lancers appear out of nowhere and start assaulting Sterngetter by attacking him by flying at him at angles that are near impossible to block if one were assaulted from them at the same time they rapidly desummon so they can fly right back at him full speed at point blank range if blocked or dodged causing a constant assault that must be dodged or blocked.

During this time Ashley draws the vatician blade while his upper body from the waist up actually turns around to meet him face to face(feet still planted in the same spot), Ashley makes a large fast sweeping motion with the sword where Sterngetter is chemrail being desummoned during this as well.

The instant a blow lands he'll teleport one of the hot lancers into him 
One effecting the part that was slashed and one still rapidly summon/teleporting and assaulting him


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley uses his ability as the blow lands and uses concealment in exchange for sphere
> Mad Lucied!
> (Gilgamesh like ability incoming)
> 
> ...


Sterngetter unflinchingly accepts the hot lancer hits, instead focusing only sabre. As ashley's swing comes in he grabs the the end between his index knuckle and thumb, riding the swing into an armbar

"Hey watch it! These things are DANGEROUS!"  he reprimands as he rips Ashley's arm from its socket


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The wall is solid and continuous, as a proper wall should be.  As celus inspects the wall he notices it throbs periodically



Switching tactics, Celus attempts to pull the wall open, since all varieties of pushing have been heretofore ineffective.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sterngetter unflinchingly accepts the hot lancer hits, instead focusing only sabre. As ashley's swing comes in he grabs the the end between his index knuckle and thumb, riding the swing into an armbar
> 
> "Hey watch it! These things are DANGEROUS!"  he reprimands as he rips Ashley's arm from its socket


The arm that despite being removed twisted the sword in Sterngetter's hand by moving it's around rapidly it's hand gripping tightly and not letting go of the sword. At the same time one hot lancer summoned directly into his hand and the other made a shot directly for the nape of his neck. If the hot lancer can't be summoned into his hand it'll shoot directly up from underneath his head while the other goes directly for the nape of his neck.

Ashley switches to seal putting the remaining 10% into zeropoint and summons his Bayonet while being using step at the same time he's knocked back and has his arm ripped off from the armbar, he uses black crystal spiral bullets made to pierce and drill , he makes 5 rapid shots whilst this is all going on. Each bullet placed so it's harder to dodge and escape from the assault that both hot lancers from the position Sterngetter is in.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Do you really think we can?"




Kiel looks Kira into the eyes "Do you think its about "we can" its about we doing it no matter how we do things,if we can take this city of misery and my superiors come to help all people here will live better! Or theres something that can stop us,if theres something tell me"


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Chaucer adjusts the scoreboard to represent one limb in Sterngetter's favor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The arm that despite being removed twisted the sword in Sterngetter's hand by moving it's around rapidly it's hand gripping tightly and not letting go of the sword. At the same time one hot lancer summoned directly into his hand and the other made a shot directly for the nape of his neck. If the hot lancer can't be summoned into his hand it'll shoot directly up from underneath his head while the other goes directly for the nape of his neck.
> 
> Ashley switches to seal putting the remaining 10% into zeropoint and summons his Bayonet while being using step at the same time he's knocked back and has his arm ripped off from the armbar, he uses black crystal spiral bullets made to pierce and drill , he makes 5 rapid shots whilst this is all going on. Each bullet placed so it's harder to dodge and escape from the assault that both hot lancers from the position Sterngetter is in.



As hotlancer comes into contact with the bad of his neck Sterngetter grabs it with his left, his right he simply closes over ashley's fingers and beheads him with the sabre


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As hotlancer comes into contact with the bad of his neck Sterngetter grabs it with his left, his right he simply closes over ashley's fingers and beheads him with the sabre





The combatants return to normal as Chaucer's power vanishes.

"Ladies and Gentlemen!  Our winner!"

Sterngetter's hand is held in the air.

"Our very own Captain Sterngetter!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> The combatants return to normal as Chaucer's power vanishes.
> 
> "Ladies and Gentlemen!  Our winner!"
> 
> ...



The crowd cheers.

"As if I would lose to a servant." Sterngetter laughs "The outcome was never in doubt, I have the pride of a professional soilder and the reputation of house genus to uphold. HOO HAH!"
"HOO HAH!" Responds the crowd

Deru simply smiles as his beard gently writhes in the breeze.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The crowd cheers.
> 
> "As if I would lose to a servant." Sterngetter laughs "The outcome was never in doubt, I have the pride of a professional soilder and the reputation of house genus to uphold. HOO HAH!"
> "HOO HAH!" Responds the crowd
> ...


Ashley dusts himself off and claps
"Good job, you won with ease."


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley dusts himself off and claps
> "Good job, you won with ease."



"I'll say."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley dusts himself off and claps
> "Good job, you won with ease."



Sterngetter dons a fencing pose "Maybe next time I shall get to weild Durendel"

A purple ornate rapier appears in his hand. Its tip lists a pinpoint stream of smoke


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I'll say."


Ashley gives a short single laugh
"Wonder if the strategist will be that strong or even stronger." Ashley's Rubear is back at 50%
"Fighting Sterngetter twice on my first day here. Wonder what it'll be like when I make it to the end of the week."
Ashley addresses Deru
"Commander Deru, do you know the specific layer in which the strategist is located so I can go?"


Zhen Chan said:


> Sterngetter dons a fencing pose "Maybe next time I shall get to weild Durendel"
> 
> A purple ornate rapier appears in his hand. Its tip lists a pinpoint stream of smoke
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"Next time. Is that an invitation for later I hear Sterngetter?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley gives a short single laugh
> "Wonder if the strategist will be that strong or even stronger." Ashley's Rubear is back at 50%
> "Fighting Sterngetter twice on my first day here. Wonder what it'll be like when I make it to the end of the week."
> Ashley addresses Deru
> "Commander Deru, do you know the specific layer in which the strategist is located so I can go?"



"Bwahahahaha, ohI wouldn't worry about that if I were you. I'd be much more concerned about how to get back."



> "Next time. Is that an invitation for later I hear Sterngetter?"



Sterngetter shrugs


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Chaucer disappears again.

---Somewhere else---



> The wall is solid and continuous, as a proper wall should be. As celus inspects the wall he notices it throbs periodically



Sparky pees on the wall.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky pees on the wall.



The wall begins dying


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Bwahahahaha, ohI wouldn't worry about that if I were you. I'd be much more concerned about how to get back."


"That's true, doors are closed these days right?
Do you guys issue out cell phones or do I have to ask Lord Viper?"


> Sterngetter shrugs


"I'll take that as a yes."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The wall begins dying



Seeing this, Celus picked up Sparky and started aiming him so that a greater surface area would be covered. " Door Man! Take it down!"


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Seeing this, Celus picked up Sparky and started aiming him so that a greater surface area would be covered. " Door Man! Take it down!"



Sparky pees with gusto, adjusting his stream of justice into a wide-ranging spray of power.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Seeing this, Celus picked up Sparky and started aiming him so that a greater surface area would be covered. " Door Man! Take it down!"



Kreysho skowls "Hold my coat."

He hits the dying barrier at full steam exploding it outward


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Sparky continues peeing in excitement.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 30, 2014)

Celus continues to spread Sparky's pee as liberally as possible over the forest as he exited through the hole Kreysho made, cackling maniacally and swearing vengeance for the comrades that fell within.


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus continues to spread Sparky's pee as liberally as possible over the forest as he exited through the hole Kreysho made, cackling maniacally and swearing vengeance for the comrades that fell within.



Sparky finishes peeing as they leave, opting to blast a single poo into the center of the forest.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 31, 2014)

As Sparky finishes peeing, Celus sets the world's finest hound on the ground. "Now, let's see what you have, there..." he said, and pluck the source of light from Sparky's collar. The light transformed into a harp. "Hmm? And what might you be?" Celus asked the instrument.


*Meanwhile, far away*

"Yes, Senan? What is it?"
"Your Majesty Caleb, we have received a request to join the pantheon, from one Gas Bill, God of Arson."
"Really? Is he a new god?"
"Yes, my king."
"Did he send a resume?"
"Yes, my king."
"Hmm... fairly impressive, for an ascended mortal of such lower original caliber. Is this all?"
"No, my king. I took the liberty of digging into his background. It was very well covered up, a testament of his capability if nothing else, but with Excelan's help, I was able to uncover everything."
"Hmm...hmm...oh. Well. Still, nothing truly inexcusable. Every pantheon needs a dark god, I suppose, and who can really blame him, anyway? He was originally a human, a product of this flawed creation. If he proves worthy to join us, eventually his flaws will resolve themselves. If not...well, we discovered how to deal with such beings long ago."
"Fix the worst of it and then point them at the enemy, my king?"
"Precisely! Arrange an interview."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

*Within the Pantheon of the Five Gods sometime later*

A figure materializes within their august chambers

"Gas Bill, God of Arson, here for his interview your eminences."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 31, 2014)

"Excellent. Welcome, Gas Bill." Caleb said. A table materializes, along with six chairs and a pile of donuts at the center. The Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection take a seat on one side, and Gas Bill takes a seat on the other.
"Now, how about we begin with you telling us a little bit about yourself." Senan said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> *Meanwhile, far away*
> 
> "Yes, Senan? What is it?"
> "Your Majesty Caleb, we have received a request to join the pantheon, from one Gas Bill, God of Arson."
> ...


A Boot kicks in the front door to the hall of immaculate perfection
"Aw yeah, we are gonna have words nancy boys, yeah. I heard through the godliest of grapevines there you were considering accepting a new member. But I'm here to tell you brother that that won't be happening. Oh yeah. I'm gonna twist you mash you and grind you like paste, then brush my teeth with your entrail and blind the stars with my Hollywood smile."




"What I have here is a cease and desist order from Deziel himself, oh yeah. And it says right here in black and white should you choose to violate to heavenly compact a wrath will decide upon like none you have ever seen, and will sweep your bones from the pages of history.  Deziel saw it fit to send the alpha dog himself,I Rapetrain T Assbreaker to deliver this message, so you know its too legit to quit."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 31, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A Boot kicks in the front door to the hall of immaculate perfection
> "Aw yeah, we are gonna have words nancy boys, yeah. I heard through the godliest of grapevines there you were considering accepting a new member. But I'm here to tell you brother that that won't be happening. Oh yeah. I'm gonna twist you mash you and grind you like paste, then brush my teeth with your entrail and blind the stars with my Hollywood smile."
> 
> 
> ...



"Damn it. Very well. I suppose even we cannot oppose the orders of Deziel." Caleb said with irritation. Standing up and shaking hads with Gas Bill, Caleb said, "It was nice meeting you anyway, Mr. Gas Bill. Prehaps we can keep in touch, and assist each other;s goals in the world?" Caleb shoots another glare at Rapetrain. "Unless that too, is against the compact as well?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Excellent. Welcome, Gas Bill." Caleb said. A table materializes, along with six chairs and a pile of donuts at the center. The Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection take a seat on one side, and Gas Bill takes a seat on the other.
> "Now, how about we begin with you telling us a little bit about yourself." Senan said.



Gas Bill turns towards the Godkiller himself, raises an eyebrow, and then bites down on a donut calmly.

"Well, I guess this interviews a bust. No need to..." Gas Bill holds up a donut as his shades fall into place, "Tear anyone any new holes, Mr. Assbreaker."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Damn it. Very well. I suppose even we cannot oppose the orders of Deziel." Caleb said with irritation. Standing up and shaking hads with Gas Bill, Caleb said, "It was nice meeting you anyway, Mr. Gas Bill. Prehaps we can keep in touch, and assist each other;s goals in the world?" Caleb shoots another glare at Rapetrain. "Unless that too, is against the compact as well?"



"Friends will be friends, oh yeah. Just remember to keep to the code brother! Fly straight, color in the lines and also wash your hands after you use the god john."




With that Rapetrain departs, a bitch under each arm, and hops into his cosmic caddy.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill turns towards the Godkiller himself, raises an eyebrow, and then bites down on a donut calmly.
> 
> "Well, I guess this interviews a bust. No need to..." Gas Bill holds up a donut as his shades fall into place, "Tear anyone any new holes, Mr. Assbreaker."



The smoothness of Gas Bill's one-liner and the skill and percision with which he dons his sunglasses elicits approving murmurs from the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Gas Bill watches the man depart impassively.

"Well, even if nothing comes of it, gentlemen, I did make you take the time out of your busy schedules for an interview. May as well put it to good use."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> With that Rapetrain departs, a bitch under each arm, and hops into his cosmic caddy.


One of the bitches talks
*"Before we get to the best part mind if I get your autograph, love your book. Name is Takime by the way."*
A pen and book appear ready for signing.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> On of the bitches talks
> *"Before we get to the best part mind if I get your autograph, love your book. Name is Takime by the way."*
> A pen and book appear ready for signing.



"Tch. Conniving witch hasn't changed one bit." A familiar blonde bitch on Rapetrain the right speaks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Tch. Conniving witch hasn't changed one bit." A familiar blonde bitch on Rapetrain the right speaks


*"At least I never killed anyone like you."*
Takime sticks her tongue out at Aeronith
_Why are you here to ruin my vacation anyway, this is like the one time I get a break from all the relationships I have to 'upkeep'._


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"At least I never killed anyone like you."*
> Takime sticks her tongue out at Aeronith
> _Why are you here to ruin my vacation anyway, this is like the one time I get a break from all the relationships I have to 'upkeep'._



"Says the rapist. Besides, someone has to look out for yours truly in case you fuck things up again; like say, falling  for and getting yourself killed by a  deranged Psychopath." Aeronith retorts nonchalantly, examining her nails.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Says the rapist. Besides, someone has to look out for yours truly in case you fuck things up again; like say, falling  for and getting yourself killed by a  deranged Psychopath." Aeronith retorts nonchalantly, examining her nails.


Takimes eyes glint at Aeronith
*"Don't worry I'll make up for that soon. <3"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takimes eyes glint at Aeronith
> *"Don't worry I'll make up for that soon. <3"*



Aerith gazes back at Takime worriedly "Make up for what? About the rapist thing, it's fine honestly. Shame Robert and Wrasse couldn't join us. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith gazes back at Takime worriedly "Make up for what? About the rapist thing, it's fine honestly. Shame Robert and Wrasse couldn't join us. "


Takime points at Aeronith,Rapetrain, and herself then makes a fist pumping motion. While saying *"Oh yeah!"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime points at Aeronith,Rapetrain, and herself then makes a fist pumping motion. While saying *"Oh yeah!"*



Aerith smiles back at Takime





Her facial expressions saying "Over my dead body, slut."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith smiles back at Takime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takime laughs he expression saying 
"*But that already happened. *"
*"So it sounds like you agree."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime laughs he expression saying
> "*But that already happened. *"
> *"So it sounds like you agree."*


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith smiles back at Takime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usui rips off Aerith's face for daring to try and copy his. I grows back pretty enough to satisfy Rapetrain, though.
"Rapetrain, control your whores while you're in our realm, please." Caleb said, ushering the god of asskicking, bitches, and self-help and his harpies out the door.


----------

